# Leichte Touren Leverkusen , Bergisch Gladbach und in der Ecke



## hama687 (2. Oktober 2007)

moin zusammen, ich wollte morgen gerne eine kleine Tour von Leverkusen aus Starten,

großes interesse hat bei mir die große dhünn talsperre geweckt,  bzw rund um altenberg soll es ja auch ohne ende schöne Trails geben...

kennt sich hier vllt jemand aus der wellness Tempo angepasst fährt und morgen was Zeit hat um mir mal die gegen zu zeigen

gruß alex


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2007)

Falls Du niemanden für morgen findest und bereit bist, 5,-  für 'ne arme Guidine   auszugeben, kannst Du Dich bei den Mädels-On-Bike-OPEN anmelden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

na ich weiss ja nicht was du wellness tempo nennst, allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass eine tour von köln zur talsperre und zurück leicht eine dimension annimmt, die eventuell nicht so wellness ist wie du es dir vorstellst.
angenommen du fährst über schlebusch-> nittum-> engstenberg -> altenberg-> scheuren -> talsperre -> altenberg und zurück, da kommen schon ein paar hm und km zusammen, vorallem unter ausnutzung der wege die gerne gefahren werden.
es ist jedoch sicher eine sehr schöne ecke, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> ... dass eine tour von köln zur talsperre und zurück ...



Meistens geht vorher sein Bike kaputt


----------



## Sunnybubbles (2. Oktober 2007)

oder seine freundin kann nich mehr


----------



## Montana (2. Oktober 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> oder seine freundin kann nich mehr



Das wollen wir so genau garnicht wissen  ... du bist doch noch jung und stark  

BTW: Woher kommt mir der Titel des Threads so bekannt vor  

LG Guido


----------



## hama687 (2. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Das wollen wir so genau garnicht wissen  ... du bist doch noch jung und stark
> 
> BTW: Woher kommt mir der Titel des Threads so bekannt vor
> 
> LG Guido



Den hab ich geklaut


Aber zurück zum Thema, wollte von Leverkusen, Wiesdorf, Schlebusch, Schildgen, Odenthal oder Opladen aus Starten, abhängig davon ob sich noch jemand meldet, sonst werd ich woll echt bei SIT mitfahren, bei den Mädels 

Die Wanderkarte von NRW sieht ja echt Spannend in der gegend da aus...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (2. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> D ... du bist doch noch jung und *stark*
> 
> LG Guido



das halt ich fürn gerücht


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2007)

So nun nach mehr als 6 Stunden sind wir wieder zurück im schönen Leverkusen " was ja soo nah bei Köln ist"

Die Tour hatt uns grob gesagt richtung der großen Dhünn Talsperre geführt angefanfen hatt es ab der Waldsiedlung einstieg auf ewinem kleinen Trail weiter auf diversen Forstautobahnen hoch zum Uppersberg.. von welchem wir weiter sind nach Odentahl und zum Altenberger Dom, 

"frage": wieso baut man nen Dom mitten im niergendwo???

kurze Pause eingelegt und die Sonne genossen Auf gehts zum schönen Teil der strecke, neben uns ein kleiner Bach und rechts der Pure Matsch, in Scheuren angekommen, vorbei an kleinen Weiden welche extra für die Mountinbiker umzäunt wurden   Naja Kerstin von den Kühen geholt und weiter gings auf nach Neschen und zum eigentlich Ziel der Talsperre, auf dem Wanderweg x29 nach Lüdscheid und gropbe richtung " Haus Maria in der Aue" bis dort gings auf einem KFL mannier würdigen "Singel, Super Matsch Trail" der so den coolsten Trail seit den Alpen ausgemacht hatt... 

Zurück gings nach an der Dhünn entlang, noch mal bei Schlebusch einmal im Kreisgefahren weil es so schön war und auf nach Hause zum Essen und Duschen


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Oktober 2007)

Und in der Ecke ...


----------



## hama687 (4. Oktober 2007)

schade muss leider bis 19 uhr am samstag arbeiten, sonst wäre ich gerne mit gekommen, wir schaffen es bestimmt noch ne runde zu drehen

viel spass wünsch ich trozdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2007)

Hey das liest sich nach einer richtig netten Tour die ihr da gestartet habt  Sollten wir beizeiten mal *zusammen* wiederholen. Ich kenne da ja auch noch das Eine oder Andere von Felixs Hausrunde.

Zum Dom : Typisch Provinz ... nicht kleckern sondern klotzen  Scherz beiseite das hat bestimmt seinen Grund mit diesem Gebäude in dieser Gegend.

BTW : Was macht ihr denn jetzt für ein Team auf ?

LOA - Team ? 
LVA - Team ? 
EVL - Team ? 

oder was  

Grüße us Kölle



hama687 schrieb:


> So nun nach mehr als 6 Stunden sind wir wieder zurück im schönen Leverkusen " was ja soo nah bei Köln ist"
> 
> Die Tour hatt uns grob gesagt richtung der großen Dhünn Talsperre geführt angefanfen hatt es ab der Waldsiedlung einstieg auf ewinem kleinen Trail weiter auf diversen Forstautobahnen hoch zum Uppersberg.. von welchem wir weiter sind nach Odentahl und zum Altenberger Dom,
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (5. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> LOA - Team ?
> LVA - Team ?
> EVL - Team ?
> 
> ...



wie team, mein herz gehört dem kfl


----------



## hama687 (10. Oktober 2007)

am sonntag werde ich wieder ne runde drehen, richtung dhünn sperre, wenn jemand mit fahren möchte einfacher per pm melden.... oder falls sich jemand richtig gut auskennt sofort melden


----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey das liest sich nach einer richtig netten Tour die ihr da gestartet habt  Sollten wir beizeiten mal *zusammen* wiederholen. Ich kenne da ja auch noch das Eine oder Andere von Felixs Hausrunde.
> 
> Zum Dom : Typisch Provinz ... nicht kleckern sondern klotzen  Scherz beiseite das hat bestimmt seinen Grund mit diesem Gebäude in dieser Gegend.
> 
> ...



hey guido, schlag mal nen termin vor gerne auch nightride sobald meine neue lampe da ist

gruß alex


----------



## zak0r (16. Oktober 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> am sonntag werde ich wieder ne runde drehen, richtung dhünn sperre, wenn jemand mit fahren möchte einfacher per pm melden.... oder falls sich jemand richtig gut auskennt sofort melden



fahr halt richtung schöllerhof und dann a5 oder a8


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das Wetter trocken ist werde ich am Sonntag eine kleine Runde, "da in der  Ecke" drehen. Start ca. 9:30Uhr. Ab Do. im LMB.
Mir schwebt da so was vor, wie Dhünntalsperre und Linnefetrail. Mal sehen da lässt sich was machen.
Ab übernächster Woche steht mir dann eine kleine Zwangspause bevor.
Edit:
Ich habe die Tour in meinem Fundus gefunden. Es sind ca. 40km und 500hm. Wenn es nicht reicht,es kann noch die eine oder andere Schleife angehangen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Helmut,

da würde ich gerne mitkommen, aber ich bin dann in Ungarn entweder im Thermalbad oder biken in der Puszta (fast ohne Höhenmeter) oder irgendwo wo es Essen und Trinken gibt.....

Beim nächstenmal......bin ich dabei

Gruß
Achim


----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2007)

ich muss leider auch wieder sagen das ich nicht kann muss meine geburstag mit meiner Familie nach Feiern


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Oktober 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> da würde ich gerne mitkommen, aber ich bin dann in Ungarn entweder im Thermalbad oder biken in der Puszta (fast ohne Höhenmeter) oder irgendwo wo es Essen und Trinken gibt.....
> Beim nächstenmal......bin ich dabei
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,
wir hatten ja schon mal über eine gemeinsame Runde hier bei mir gesprochen, nur ist die Strecke die ich dafür ausgesucht habe, Stellenweise nicht fahrbar. 
In 4-5 Wochen (kleine OP, wenn es dann wieder geht) will ich auch nochmal um die Dhünntalsperre, das wäre doch was?
Start wäre dann in Altenberg am Schöllerhof, sonst haben wir zuviel Straße dabei.

@Alex
Kein Scherz! Meine Schwiegermutter hat sogar ihre Geburtstagsfeier um eine Woche verschoben, wegen der geplanten Tour am Sonntag!


----------



## Ommer (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Helmut,

meinst Du die kleine oder die große Dhünntalsperre? Die kleine (alte) ist ja schnell umfahren, die große Runde ist doch bestimmt 70 km lang und immer weit vom Wasser weg. 

Im November bin ich gerne dabei

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Oktober 2007)

Da ist sie die angedrohte Tour zur GROßEN Dhünntalsperre und dem Linnefetrail.
Weitere Info's dort.

@Achim
"Natürlich" meine ich, wenn ich von "der Dhünntalsperre" schreibe immer die GROßE.  
Bei der Umrundung der GROßEN Dhünntalsperre, überqueren wir auch die Staumauern der Vorsperren. Die Strecke um die Dhünntalsperre ist recht anstrengend, je nach Route fährt man immer wieder durch die kleinen Seitentäler auf und ab und auf ...  
Ab Schöllerhof sind ca. 32km (ab/an Schildgen +15km) und ca. 700hm das Höhenprofil dazu sieht aus wie ein Sägezahn. 
Wenn man dann noch die eine oder andere Vorsperre mit umfährt ...
Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde.

Oh, fasst nicht aufgepasst:
 *Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex!*


----------



## hama687 (18. Oktober 2007)

So mein neues Spielzeug ist heute mal direkt am Rhein getestet wurden, also es hatt schon ordentlich Power laut Hersteller eine 8,4 Watt Led Lampe




softcake schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Versuch's mal mit 4 Sek. Belichtungszeit bei Blende 2.8, ISO100. Sollte funktionieren. Auf die Automatik würde ich bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen und Motiven nicht vertrauen. Gerade hier ist es wichtig, feste Parameter voraussetzen zu können.
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sind nach seiner empfehlung entstanden, der Stangen mast ist ca 8-9 Meter entfernt

Ich hab den Vergleich zwischen der aktuellen Ixon von Bumm gemacht, welche mit 4 2600 mAh betrieben wurde und laut Hersteller 17 Lux haben soll







So nun die Supernova 48seven, Modell 2004... laut Hersteller 8,4 Watt Leds, wie der Name schon sagt 48 Leds die zusammen wirken






der Preis unterschied liegt mit Akku und Lader bei ca 100

Schade das man keine neuen Reflektor einbauen kann um die macht der Lampe besser zu Meistern, oder weis da einer was anderes?

Gruß Alex


----------



## zak0r (19. Oktober 2007)

lass mich raten, wuppermündung


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2007)

ich dachte bis jetzt das sei die dhünn, aber wenn die da auch ist, kanns gut sein


----------



## zak0r (19. Oktober 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ich dachte bis jetzt das sei die dhünn, aber wenn die da auch ist, kanns gut sein



die dhünn mündet in die wupper, wenn du die wupper von der mündung an hochfährst, den radweg entlang, dann kommt nach ca 400m ne stahlbrücke aus pontons, fahr da rüber, dann rechter hand nach weiteren 300m die wupper lang, und du wirst eine art stromschnelle und die dhünnmündung sehen.


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
kleiner Tourenbericht.
Es ging über: Schildgen, Neschen, Dhünntalsperre, Grunewald, -Linnefetrail-, Altenberg, Odenthal.
Bei Trockenheit fuhren Derk und ich los um schon bald in leichten Nieselregen zu kommen. In Neschen sah es dann so aus, als ob es doch noch schönes Wetter geben könnte. Kurz vor Grunewald setzte der Regen wieder ein. Ab und an war Brillenputzen angesagt, um den Weg noch zu erkennen. Bei Altenberg hatte ich den Eindruck, das der Regen sich wieder verstärkte.
Meine 15 "Teure" SoftShell Jacke von der letzten Aldi-Aktion hat sich gut gehalten. Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck das sie Wasser durchlässt. Sie fühlte sich innen immer trocken an!
Nach gut 41km und 650hm, gefahrener Schnitt 12,8km/h, kamen Derk und ich wieder in Schildgen an. Höhenprofil anbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (22. Oktober 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kleiner Tourenbericht.
> Es ging über: Schildgen, Neschen, Dhünntalsperre, Grunewald, -Linnefetrail-, Altenberg, Odenthal.
> Bei Trockenheit fuhren Derk und ich los um schon bald in leichten Nieselregen zu kommen. In Neschen sah es dann so aus, als ob es doch noch schönes Wetter geben könnte. Kurz vor Grunewald setzte der Regen wieder ein. Ab und an war Brillenputzen angesagt, um den Weg noch zu erkennen. Bei Altenberg hatte ich den Eindruck, das der Regen sich wieder verstärkte.
> ...



hört sich ja spitze an  hast du diese woche sonntag vieleicht auch was Zeit?

gruß Alex


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Oktober 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ...
> In 4-5 Wochen (kleine OP, wenn es dann wieder geht) will ich auch nochmal um die Dhünntalsperre, das wäre doch was?





hama687 schrieb:


> hört sich ja spitze an  hast du diese woche sonntag vieleicht auch was Zeit?
> gruß Alex


Leider nicht, siehe oben!   
Aber kommt wieder!


----------



## Derk (25. Oktober 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> hört sich ja spitze an hast du diese woche sonntag vieleicht auch was Zeit?
> 
> gruß Alex


 
es war auch Spitze


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2007)

hatt jemand am freitag nachmittag zeit für ne kleine runde?

gruß alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo, 
wir suchen noch die ultimative verstärkung für unser winterpokal team. bisher mit dabei:
hama687
schildbürger
jerd
meine wenigkeit ^^

mitfahren darf jede/r, der/die ein fahrrad hat und selbiges auch hin und wieder, auch wenns kalt und eklig ist, benutzt. 
also, wer lust hat, bei mir melden, wenn möglich auch mit teamnamenvorschlag. 
lg 
Kerstin


----------



## hama687 (18. November 2007)

der Berg hat gerufen und wir sind diesem gefolgt...

die Magie des Waldes hatt einen wunderschönen Tag eingeleitet, die tour selber ging 37 km ca und war echt hapig an manschen stellen, mit gefahren ist das ganze team 

- Jerd
- Schildbürger
- Stefan79
- Sunnybubbles  	

hier einige impresionen

gruß alex


----------



## Schildbürger (18. November 2007)

Der Tourenbericht von der heutigen Teamtour.
Wir trafen uns in Schildgen, die meisten Teammitglieder "reisten" mit dem Bike an. 
Bei Sonnenschein ging es los nach Oberholz, Neschen, Altenberg, Odenthal, Schildgen.
In Nittum trennten wir uns. Alex und Kerstin fuhren Richtung Heimat, Gerd, Stefan und ich fuhren noch eine Runde durch den Dünnwalder Wald, (ab "Leverkusener Str.").
Somit kamen bei mir gute 41km und 500hm in 3h gefahrener Zeit zusammen. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Es wurden Wünsche für die nächste Runde genannt, da lasse ich mir was zu einfallen. 
Danke an Alex für die schönen Bilder. 
Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Jerd (18. November 2007)

Super Tour, Helmut!  

Auch super, mal das gesamte Team kennenzulernen.   

Ich hab beim Heimfahren noch ein paaaar Umwege gemacht und komme auf 65 km und 630 Höhenmeter in 4:02 Stunden.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. November 2007)

hallo, 
auch von mir noch ein riesen Dankeschön an Helmut. Auch mir hat es tatsächlich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Chefin manchmal doch ein wenig später wie die durchtrainierten Herren auf den Hügelchen ankam..   
bin trotzdem ein bisschen stolz auf mich, vor 3 monaten hab ich nach einer stunde kfl wellness schon aufgegeben.  
mal schauen, wies ende des wps ausschaut.. vllt überhol ich dann ja mal den Gerd  *träum*
also meiner meinung nach sollte das wiederholt werden, solange euch das eventuelle warten auf meine wenigkeit nix ausmacht.   
gruß aus lev
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (19. November 2007)

der ups bote hatt heute ein lächeln auf alex`s gesicht gezaubert, meine neue 48seven ist angekommen geiles teil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. November 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> der ups bote hatt heute ein lächeln auf alex`s gesicht gezaubert, meine neue 48seven ist angekommen geiles teil!!!!!!!!



tja.. aber mein selbstbau hat nur 1/6 von dem gekostet und ist fast genauso hell


----------



## hama687 (21. November 2007)

*Montags Treff, Wellness*

am Montag bitte ich eine kleine aber feine Runde durchs Dünnwalder Wäldschen an... geht um einen der Bagerseen und immer wieder kleine und feine Trails

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5512

Flott anmelden


----------



## Schildbürger (21. November 2007)

*LOL*
Eine Tour durch meinen Vorgarten und meiner Spielwiese.
Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn es von oben trocken ist, bin ich dabei.
Ich kann mir schon denken wo du lang willst ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. November 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Montags Treff, Wellness*
> 
> am* Montag *bitte ich eine kleine aber feine Runde durchs Dünnwalder Wäldschen an... geht um einen der Bagerseen und immer wieder kleine und feine Trails
> 
> ...



???


----------



## hama687 (22. November 2007)

was stimmt den jetzt schon wieder nicht?!?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (22. November 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> was stimmt den jetzt schon wieder nicht?!?^^




>>>>>>>>>>>>Montag



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>Montag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Kapitän


----------



## hama687 (23. November 2007)

sry die anfahrt ist an meinen einzigsten freiemn tag in der woche mir mit knapp 1:30-2:00 mim bike einfach zu lange dann noch die tour dat pack ich nitt, die bahn nimmt mich ja montags auch nicht mit erst ab 19 Uhr 

deshalb nur eine kleine runde im heimischen wäldschen


----------



## hama687 (23. November 2007)

ich sehe gerade sogar einer der schnellen meute der opladener hatt sich uns angeschlossen

willibike

da freu ich mich ja mal drauf, die tour wird bestimmt cool


----------



## Montana (23. November 2007)

. . .  und ein _alter lahmer _ Kölner aber mit eigenem Wald  . . . 

gez. Seniorchef  





hama687 schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade sogar einer der schnellen meute der opladener hatt sich uns angeschlossen
> 
> willibike
> 
> da freu ich mich ja mal drauf, die tour wird bestimmt cool


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. November 2007)

wenn sogar der montana aus köln anreist.. dann müsste ich ja eigentlich auch mitfahren  18.30 ist zwar eng aber könnte klappen..


----------



## Montana (24. November 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> wenn sogar der montana aus köln anreist.. dann müsste ich ja eigentlich auch mitfahren  18.30 ist zwar eng aber könnte klappen..



Das meine ich aber auch ... Du *müsstest* da eigentlich auch dabei sein ... 

Konkret reise ich aber nicht aus Colonia  sondern aus Leverkusen  an. Irgendwo muss man ja das Geld fürs Radfahren verdienen.


----------



## hama687 (25. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gut von Dir zu lesen , Gerd
> 
> Das ist eine gute Idee mit der Fahrt von der Bud nach Leverkusen, denn dann sind schon schon die An- und Rückfahrt integriert. Die Tour von Alex ist als relativ kurz (1:30) und langsam ausgeschrieben sozusagen _Sunnybubbles_ kompatibel  ... wobei die junge Dame immer untertreibt mit ihren Möglichkeiten
> 
> Aber auch mir passt die Ausschreibung vom_ Juniorchef  bzw. Filialleiter Leverkusen _bestens in den Plan.




Filialleiter genial


----------



## hama687 (26. November 2007)

*Achtung*

ich muss die Tour absagen, mein Mantel am Hinterrad ist komplett am arsch  

hoffe ihr lest das alle noch....


----------



## Montana (26. November 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> ich muss die Tour absagen, mein Mantel am Hinterrad ist komplett am arsch
> 
> hoffe ihr lest das alle noch....



Echt schade  ... ich hoffe dann auf nächsten Montag oder ähnlich  Ich werde auf jeden Fall um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein, da ich dort sowieso vorbei komme. Dann kann ich evtl. Anwesende (die ohne Handy und I-Net)   informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (26. November 2007)

Ich werde da sein, bis gleich!

Edit: Dann mache ich gleich hier weiter.

Drei Männer allein im Wald, so ganz ohne Führer trafen sich an der Endhaltestelle der Linie 4 in Schlebusch, Andi, Guido und Helmut.
Schnell wurde festgelegt das ich die Truppe durch das Dünnwalder Wäldchen führen sollte.
Und so fuhren wir etwas planlos um die beiden Baggerlöcher herum und pendelten zwischen Schlebusch Schildgen und Dünnwald hin und her.
Nachdem die Verwirrung (bei allen) komplett war, trafen wir nach ca. 1,5 Stunden wieder am Treffpunkt ein. Andi machte sich auf den Heimweg.
Ich begleitete Guido noch bis Dünnwald, bevor wir getrennte Wege fuhren.
Bei mir waren es, mit An-und Abfahrt 28km bei 2:10h Fahrzeit, die hm muss ich noch suchen  werden aber nicht viele sein.


----------



## Montana (27. November 2007)

Das war eine sehr nette Tour gestern , Helmut  Danke nochmal dafür. Es waren ja eine ganze Menge feiner trails dabei.  

Ich hatte übrigens ca. 140 hm auf dem Tacho  

Gerne mal wieder und gut, dass das Ganze überhaupt stattgefunden hat und am Besten ist es wirklich ohne Führer  

Bis bald im Dünnwald  




Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein, bis gleich!
> 
> Edit: Dann mache ich gleich hier weiter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen AM-Fully.



Am Freitag den 30.11.2007 kam der Rahmen und am Samstag Mittag war ich mit dem Umbau fertig.
Der Rahmen und der Dämpfer sind neu. Die übrigen Teile sind von meinem alten Fully.
Ich brauchte nur noch einen neuen Umwerfer, den ich auch (richtig) mitbestellt hatte.
Nur hat mir der Händler den falschen geschickt. Und jetzt warte ich ...


----------



## Jerd (4. Dezember 2007)

Schick!


----------



## hama687 (5. Dezember 2007)

find ich auch, sehr fein

*update*

*Schlebusch Treff, der gemütlichen Biker*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5569


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schickes Teil , Helmut  

. . . und die Farbe ist für *FC* und *Ferrari *Fans optimal  

*@ Filiale-Leverkusen-Chef *

Ich bin Montag dabei ... liegt ja sozusagen auf dem Heimweg  




Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen AM-Fully.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (5. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen AM-Fully.
> 
> 
> ...



*sabber*
  

das rot find ich suupergeil  
aber wenn ich gleich 43 mio gewinne, dann kauf ich mir auch sowas 
gruß 
Kerstin.. NICHT Alex.. bin nur zu faul, mich umzumelden


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
wenn ich es Einrichten kann, gibt es morgen ab 9:30Uhr eine Runde ab Schildgen. Es soll ja einigermaßen trocken bleiben.
Schwierigkeitsgrad Technik dürfte allerdings Mittel sein! So 30-40km.
Der Umwerfer war gestern gekommen, jetzt ist eine ausführliche Testfahrt fällig. 
Mehr heute Abend im LMB.

Wenn es am Montag von oben trocken ist, fahre ich auch mit.


Hier ist der Eintrag zur Tour.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Dezember 2007)

huhu
@helmut
Und, wie fährt sich das schicke teil?? ich wär ja fast mitgefahren heute morgen.. aber irgendwie hatte ich angst, ein wenig zurück zu bleiben, wenn dich das bike-fieber packt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> huhu
> @helmut
> Und, wie fährt sich das schicke teil?? ich wär ja fast mitgefahren heute morgen.. aber irgendwie hatte ich angst, ein wenig zurück zu bleiben, wenn dich das bike-fieber packt



Hallo Kerstin,
fährt sich gut, ich kämpfe noch mit der Dämpferabstimmung. Im Moment habe 11bar drin ...
Die Magura Laurin Gabel hatte ich ja schon länger die fährt sich 1. Sahne.
Ich hatte erst bedenken das der Rahmen zu groß für mich ist. Rh50cm Oberrohrlänge 60cm. Laut den Div. Rahmenrechnern sollte der kleiner sein, 47-48cm ... Der nächst kleinere wäre ein 45er gewesen, aber so einen hat meine Tochter. Ich bin mal Testweise damit gefahren, aber ich kam mir damit vor wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein. 
Wollte mir ggf. noch einen kürzeren Vorbau holen, brauche ich aber nicht, es passt. Ich fühle mich (sau-)wohl drauf. 
Unterwegs noch ein wenig an der Sattelposition geschraubt. Aber langsam wird es was, es war die erste "große" Ausfahrt unter realen Bedingungen.
Ein wenig den Bordstein rauf und runter und um den Block hatte ich ja schon (ohne den Umwerfer) gemacht.

Die Farbe (die nennt sich auch noch Ferrari-rot) war ohne Aufpreis zu haben, eine andere RAL-Farbe hätte 30EUR mehr gekostet. Und ein schwarzes oder weißes hat ja bald jeder.  
Gelb oder grün je nach dem hätte ich auch noch genommen. Die anderen Teile stammen von meinem alten Fully. So sauber wie auf dem Foto wird es wohl nie wieder, zum putzen bin ich zu faul, hauptsache es fährt.
Jau, heute habe ich ein paar Trails "ausgepackt".  
Daher auch "mittel" bei der Fahrtechnik. 
Und es gab einige richtig große Schlammlöcher.  Bei einem an sich kleinen Bach durch den ich gefahren bin, bekam ich einen nassen Fuß, der war tiefer als gedacht.
Es war fast die selbe Route wie hier, mit Wildpark und einer kleinen Schleife für noch einen Punkt mehr.
Wenn es morgen nicht regnet werde ich spontan noch eine kleine Testfahrt (im Dünnwald) machen.
Fahr doch Montag mit?
Oder wir können auch an einem anderen Abend eine kurze Runde drehen, wenn es nicht regnet ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Dezember 2007)

hi, 
ja ich würde gerne mal ne tour in der woche fahren, aber ich hab bis 17 uhr uni und hab dann noch zu tun... und vom schreibtisch fall ich dann ins bett . aber wenns sich montag einrichten lässt, werde ich mit fahren. 
ich fahr auch nen 45ger rahmen.. find ich bei mir nicht zu groß, auch wenn ich nur 1,67 groß bin. (nach meiner schritthöhe wäre der ideale rahmen für mich 43-44cm)
nix gegen schwarze räder.. ich hab mir sogar schwarze pedale gekauft, weil die besser aussehn . 
das Mittel bei der fahrtechnik, damit hätte ich wohl kein problem gehabt, nur mit deinem flotten tempo..  
wir können gerne nächstes wochenende ein ründchen drehen, vllt kommt Alex ja auch mit, nur bitte nicht sooooo früh morgens, ich hab ja auch noch anfahrtsweg nach schildgen hoch. ab 11 ist ok 
aber ich sehe, du kannst gut an rädern schrauben. darf ich dich dann mal ganz lieb fragen, ob du mir meine schaltung neu einstellen könntest (vllt irgendwann vor ner tour oder so)? ich werds auch noch selber probieren, nur falls das nicht klappt.. für den profi hab ich grad kein geld 
also dann vllt bis montag 
gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hi,
> nix gegen schwarze räder.. ich hab mir sogar schwarze pedale gekauft, weil die besser aussehn .
> das Mittel bei der fahrtechnik, damit hätte ich wohl kein problem gehabt, nur mit deinem flotten tempo..
> gruß
> Kerstin



Schwarz ist schon OK   ich weis ja das du ein (kleines) schwarzes hast. 
Daher auch der Smiley ... 
Zudem ist der Rest an meinem Bike ja auch schwarz. 
Ich und schnell ... ???  
Bei der Tour mit Wilfried @willibike und Markus bin ich hinterhergehechelt, zumindest bergauf. Runter kann es mir nicht schnell genug gehen.

Und zu früh ist das nicht, fahr mal bei Achim @Ommer  ab Linde/Lindlar mit ...
Zudem muss ich um 13:00Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, dann steht das Essen auf dem Tisch ... 
nee ... kleiner scherz ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. Dezember 2007)

Ey den Bürger kenne ich doch irgendwo her  lang nichts von dir gehört.
Mit dem Bike brauchst du jetzt aber keine einfachen Touren mehr fahren oder?

Mein Knie hab ich einigermaßen in Griff bekommen, fängt nur noch an zu schmerzen wenn ich zu stark reintrete und auch nur noch die andere Seite  

Schreib doch mal im LMB ne Runde für uns Männer aus


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Stefan,
Uff ... ich komme heute nicht vom schreiben weg. Mail, PM, Forum ...
Bist du nicht endgültig unter die Freerider / Downhiller gegangen? 
Jau, eine Tour "in den Bergen" wäre nicht schlecht. Aber das Wetter sollte schon mitspielen. Mal sehen was sich so ergibt, einige Erkundungstouren wollte ich ja dort noch machen.
Zudem bleibe ich noch bei meinen einfachen Touren. Irgendwie habe ich das mit meinen Knien noch nicht im Griff, obwohl es schon besser wird.
Vor ein paar Wochen war ich beim Orthopäden, der meint das es keine Schäden gibt, es ist nur eine Sache der Belastung und der Sitzposition. Soweit alles in Ordnung. Nur was mache ich falsch?

Die Risse im Rahmen, die du entdeckt hast, hatten sich vergrößert, so das ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zugelegt habe, bevor ich plötzlich auf dem Boden sitze.  Das sehe ich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Vielleicht hält der neue Rahmen ja länger als 4 Jahre.

Ich habe ja immer noch die versprochene Runde um die Dhünntalsperre offen ...
Vielleicht fährst du dann da mit? Das Wetter hat mir ja vieles vermiest. Bei unserer letzten Tour sind wir ja genug nass geworden. Einige Tagestouren habe ich auch gestrichen.
Schön das du dich mal gemeldet hast. Bis dann mal.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich fahre immer noch mit Clickies.
Als Downhiller, Freerider würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen eher Endurist, ich komm einfach nicht um eine Tour herum 
Eine Tour kennst du ja, bloß jetzt gehen die Trails/Dh`s einfacher runter, da ich auch Fahrwerkstuning gemacht habe hoch ist jetzt nur ein bischen anstrengender.

Mit den Knien... hau den Sattel mal nach hinten oder nach vorne (und nein nicht in kleinen schritten, volle kanne) wenn dabei keine veränderung auftritt verschieb mal die cleets und wenn das auch nicht hilft die Sattelhöhe variieren. Und mach mal einen fußtest beim fahrradhändler ob du einlagen brauchst, ich hab jetzt welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
dein Bike war ja auch bretthart "abgestimmt". Da federte nicht viel. 
Wie gesagt mein Dämpfer ist mir noch zu weich, da arbeite ich noch dran.
Mit dem Sattel kämpfe ich schon seit Jahren. Erst ganz hinten dann mal ganz vorne und "nach Vorschrift" das Kniegelenk über der Pedalachse ... +/- x-Zentimeter.
Das tückische ist, das sich die Beschwerden erst nach mehr als 50km bzw. 900hm, je nach Belastung bemerkbar machen. 
Früher war es auch schon mal nach 30km, aber da merke ich heute noch nichts.
Kleine Testrunde oder die Hausrunde bringen da nichts. Der Arzt meinte auf meine Nachfrage hin, das es nicht schädlich für's Knie ist, hilft mir aber auch nicht viel.
Richtig lange Touren machen so keinen Spaß. 

Fußtest beim Fahrradhändler nie gehört. Wer macht den? Der Händler in Wermelskirchen? Ich dachte die Einlagen wären vom Orthopäden.

Ich überlege noch ganz ohne Clickies zu fahren, meist fahre ich doch losgelöst.

Ich sehe die Sonne kommt raus, kleine Runde ist angesagt.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja der Lambeck in Wermelskirchen macht das, der kann dir sagen welche der 3 einlagen von Specialized du brauchst und auch ob du unterlagen brauchst um das fusbett zu drehen  
mit dem drehen des fußbettes werde ich heute die feineinstellung machen


----------



## hama687 (9. Dezember 2007)

von Sq Lab gibt es auch Einlagen









> Einlegesohlen - Sohlen - Radschuh
> Zoom
> Individualität auch beim Fuß
> Ob Hohlfuß, Senkfuß, Normalfuß  wir haben entsprechend der unterschiedlichen Fußtypen und der speziellen Anforderungen beim Radfahren in Zusammenarbeit mit dem ehemaligen Triathlon Vize-Weltmeister und Fußexperten Björn Gustaffson Sohlen entwickelt, die die jeweiligen Schwachpunkte des Fußes unterstützen.
> ...



werde ich mir woll auch mal zugute führen


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich danke euch für die Tips, dann werde ich mal bei dem Lambeck vorbeifahren.
Meine Schuhe sind von Specialized, MTB Taho, die finde ich schon gut.

So, kleine Runde beendet und die Sonne verschwindet wieder hinter den Wolken.
Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## hama687 (9. Dezember 2007)

hättest du mich auch mit nehmen können


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> hättest du mich auch mit nehmen können


Sorry, wusste ich nicht, das war eine spontane Idee, wenn es geregnet hätte wäre ich heute garnicht gefahren. Und für heute war/ist viel Regen angesagt.
Arbeitest du sonst nicht auch Sonntags?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich war heute morgen sowas von kaputt, Wetter oder was weiß ich, jetzt schaffe ich auch keine ordentliche Runde mehr 
Aber zum Glück regnet es nicht und ich mach draussen einfach technik training die mini northshore sollte damit nicht all zu rutschig sein...


----------



## Ommer (9. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Und zu früh ist das nicht, fahr mal bei Achim @Ommer  ab Linde/Lindlar mit ...




Ich fahre nie zu früh!    Nur zu langsam, bergauf *und* bergab. 

Heut bin ich drei Stunden regenfrei gefahren , es war recht anstrengend bei dem durchgeweichten Boden. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## hama687 (10. Dezember 2007)

*Achtung*

nachdem der Wetterdienst für heute Abend starken Regen vorhersagt, werde ich bis 16 Uhr hier mit Teilen ob die Tour statt findet, bitte dies zu berücksichtigen  

dann bis später


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> nachdem der Wetterdienst für heute Abend starken Regen vorhersagt, werde ich bis 16 Uhr hier mit Teilen ob die Tour statt findet, bitte dies zu berücksichtigen
> 
> dann bis später



Nun werd mal nicht zum Weichei  

Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpumkt da ich ...

A ) ein wahrer KFLer bin   und 
B ) sowieso da vorbei komme und
C)  das Ganze logischerweise mit dem bike 

...  da ich heute morgen schon mit diesem Gefährt in die Nachbarstadt gedüst bin  (im Regen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (10. Dezember 2007)

... also, bei dem Wetter ...  

Ich habe mich abgemeldet. Möchte mich nun aber nicht als Weichei bezeichnen. *VERNÜNFTG* passt irgendwie besser.  

Bald ist Frost. Dann wird jeden Tag gefahren ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... also, bei dem Wetter ...
> 
> Ich habe mich abgemeldet. Möchte mich nun aber nicht als Weichei bezeichnen. *VERNÜNFTG* passt irgendwie besser.
> 
> ...



Na ja ... ist ja für Dich die erste Saison im *KFL-Team * 

Scherz beiseite ... vernünftig hört sich so _erwachsen_ an  an. 
Wir sind doch alle ein wenig oder mehr oder gar total  oder ? 
Ich kann jeden verstehen der heute nicht in den Matsch will oder bilde ich mir das nur ein 

Frage : Was ist mit Jerd und bernhardwalter ? Die wollten ja von Rath kommen. 

P. S. Mittwoch soll es trocken sein.


----------



## hama687 (10. Dezember 2007)

war auch gerade schon unterwegs steht alles unter Wasser so macht das keinen Spass, lasse den Termin zwar drinne falls jemand fahren möchte ICH werde aber nicht da sein, sondern in der Warmen Wanne liegen  und anschließend meine arme kranke Freundin pflegen


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> war auch gerade schon unterwegs steht alles unter Wasser so macht das keinen Spass, * lasse den Termin zwar drinne *falls jemand fahren möchte *ICH werde aber nicht da *sein, sondern in der Warmen Wanne liegen  und meine arme kranke Freundin pflegen



Habe ich mir doch gedacht .... so einfach geht das aber leider nicht  Wer soll denn in diesem Fall guiden ? 

Was ist nun mit bernhardwalter und Jerd ?

Ich werde jedenfalls 18:30 am Treffpunkt sein ... kann zwar keine *vernünftige* Dünnwaldmatsch - Runde  anbieten aber als Alternative z.B eine nette City - Radweg etc. -Tour   Bei Interesse hier melden und um 18:30 am Treffpunkt sein. 

Infos folgen.



Wie pflegt man seine Freundin in der warmen Wanne ? Das interessiert mich sehr ... sorry


----------



## Jerd (10. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Frage : Was ist mit Jerd und bernhardwalter ? Die wollten ja von Rath kommen.



Ich muss heute noch ein Release fertig kriegen und mir läuft gerade die Zeit davon... Von daher muss ich leider für heute alles absagen


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

OK ... ist ja gut ich habe gerade mit _Bernhard_ telefoniert und ...

... Matsch und Regen stören uns nicht ... ganz im Gegenteil wir haben uns sehr darauf gefreut  ... _Bernhards_ Anfahrt mit dem bike ist ohne _Gerd _einfach zu öde   ..

... daher findet die Tour nun endgültig nicht statt.

Der _Montana _ fährt dann auch flott nach Hause zu seiner Liebsten  

Mir fehlen immer noch die _Freundin warme Wanne Pflegehinweise _


----------



## Jerd (10. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich schade... noch dazu wo es gerade das Regnen aufgehört hat....


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wirklich schade... noch dazu wo es gerade das Regnen aufgehört hat....



Ich glaube ernsthaft,  dass wir so langsam _verweichlichen_  

Schönen Abend an Alle   ... macht euch ein paar nette Stunden  

... auch ohne bike ...


----------



## ralf (10. Dezember 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wirklich schade... noch dazu wo es gerade das Regnen aufgehört hat....



...     ... aber nicht wirklich, gell ...  



Montana schrieb:


> Ich glaube ernsthaft,  dass wir so langsam _verweichlichen_
> 
> Schönen Abend an Alle   ... macht euch ein paar nette Stunden
> 
> ... auch ohne bike ...



... also ich habe den Nachmittag genutzt und habe in der Kölner City für meine Lieben   die letzten  für Weihnachten besorgt ...  
Ich hoffe die kommen an ...  

Ob ich mir selber noch eine Wilma schenke, habe ich immer noch nicht entschieden ...  

Gruß Ralf 

Ja, das mit der Badewanne würde ich auch gerne verstehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Schidbürger ist der rote Rahmen von der firma Cust Tec und bist du immer noch zufrieden damit?Überlege mir einen zu kaufen


----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Dezember 2007)

tja.. für leute jenseits der 30 (40?) ist das mit dem in-der-badewanne-pflegen einfach nichts mehr  *duck und renn* 



okok.. also alex hat in der badewanne gelegen und anschließend versucht, mir nen tee zu kochen (kläglich versagt).. guido.. du mit deiner lebenserfahrung solltest doch eh viel besser wissen, wie man(n) seine freundin pflegt


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> tja.. für leute jenseits der 30 (40?) ist das mit dem in-der-badewanne-pflegen einfach nichts mehr  *duck und renn*



Ich sag(te) immer ... dat Kerstin ... dat ist ein richtig nettes Mädel und dann sowas  

Vorsicht junge Dame ... bitte etwas mehr Achtung vor dem Alter  



Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> okok.. also alex hat in der badewanne gelegen und anschließend versucht, mir nen tee zu kochen (kläglich versagt).. guido.. du mit deiner lebenserfahrung solltest doch eh viel besser wissen, wie man(n) seine freundin pflegt



Stimmt natürlich ... ich kann mich nur nicht mehr so recht daran erinnern  (*)

Gute Besserung übrigens und bis bald mal wieder

Grüße an den Herrn des Hauses und er soll wieder eine Montagstour anbieten.
Für das Wetter konnte er ja mal ausnahmsweise wirklich nichts 

(*) ist natürlich geflunkert


----------



## ralf (10. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> tja.. für leute *jenseits der 30 (40?)* ist das mit dem in-der-badewanne-pflegen einfach nichts mehr  *duck und renn*



*... Schmeichlerin ... * 

So lange bin ich ja fast verheiratet ...  
Das mit dem Baden hört im "Alter" übrigens nicht auf ...  

BTW: Das Wetter kann nur noch besser werden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Dezember 2007)

Tapir schrieb:


> Hallo Schidbürger ist der rote Rahmen von der firma Cust Tec und bist du immer noch zufrieden damit?Überlege mir einen zu kaufen



Hallo,
neu hier im Forum? Du hast dich heute erst angemeldet.
Der Rahmen ist von Poison-Bikes der Arsen AM.
Ich bin ganz zufrieden. Alle Flächen waren plangeschliffen, saubere Verarbeitung.
Lieferzeit waren mit Nachfragen knapp 3Wochen.
Den Rahmen gibt es wohl auch bei Transalp24.de.
Ich hatte hier im Forum die Suchfunktion bemüht und nichts negatives zu Poison-Bikes / Transalp24.de gefunden.
Cust Tec bietet einen solchen Rahmen aber nicht an.


----------



## Tapir (11. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> neu hier im Forum? Du hast dich heute erst angemeldet.
> Der Rahmen ist von Poison-Bikes der Arsen AM.
> Ich bin ganz zufrieden. Alle Flächen waren plangeschliffen, saubere Verarbeitung.
> ...



Ja bin seit gestern neu.Danke dir für die Auskunft.Sieht auf den Bildern ja so auch ganz gut aus.Cust Tec hat mit dem Superlight einen ähnlichen nur etwas schwerer 
gruß Tapir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (11. Dezember 2007)

Tapir schrieb:


> Ja bin seit gestern neu.Danke dir für die Auskunft.Sieht auf den Bildern ja so auch ganz gut aus.Cust Tec hat mit dem Superlight einen ähnlichen nur etwas schwerer
> gruß Tapir



Der Superlight FS ist vom Hinterbausystem ein mehrfach abgestützter Eingelenker.
Der Poison Arsen AM ist ein echter Viergelenker mit Horst Link.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Hinterbaukonstruktionen


> Mehrgelenker (richtiger: Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger Abstützung)
> 
> Häufig mit dem Viergelenker verwechselt. Funktioniert wie ein Eingelenker da sich das Gelenk an der Kettenstrebe nicht, wie beim Viergelenker, vor dem Ausfallende befindet (sog. Horst-Link), sondern oberhalb.
> ...
> ...



Ich denke das ist ein kleiner aber (für mich) entscheidender Unterschied.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Dezember 2007)

hi helmut..
guck mal was hälstn davon http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10275
is doch schon nen cooles angebot oder? und in meiner größe (17,5'') wär der noch da.. meinste, das lohnt sich? nach weihnachten kann ich mir den bestimmt leisten. Und nen fully will ich eh nicht. 
@team: sry, dass ich so wenig punkte mache.. und das als chefin . aber die bazillen in meinem körper feiern ne nicht enden wollende party..    
gruß 
Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hi helmut..
> guck mal was hälstn davon http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10275
> is doch schon nen cooles angebot oder? und in meiner größe (17,5'') wär der noch da.. meinste, das lohnt sich? nach weihnachten kann ich mir den bestimmt leisten. Und nen fully will ich eh nicht.
> @team: sry, dass ich so wenig punkte mache.. und das als chefin . aber die bazillen in meinem körper feiern ne nicht enden wollende party..
> ...


Hallo Kerstin,
ich habe mir diesen Rahmen vor ca. 3Jahren in der Profioption geholt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Kinesis-MTB-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Die Lackierung (hält) ist gut, wenn du die "Farbe" magst.
Dir Größe kannst du wählen.
Das fahre ich als "ATB", du hast es also schon Live gesehen.
Hier habe ich ein paar Bilder davon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2976799&postcount=8
Warum überhaupt ein neues? Deines ist doch erst ein Jahr alt?

Für das Wochenende, wahrscheinlich Sonntag, 9:30Uhr plane ich eine "klassische" Runde durchs Eifgental und den Linnefetrail.
Details folgen noch.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Dezember 2007)

warum.. hm ich find ihn einfach cool.. und mein rahmen ist schon ziemlich ramponiert, auch wenn er nur ein jahr alt ist  das ist auch ein kinesis und die lackierung ist total mist. ich brauch den nur schief angucken und da ist schon wieder ein kratzer drin 
wegen sonntag: ich bin samstag abend weg, da steh ich dann nicht mitten in der nacht auf um mtb zu fahren  
außerdem muss ich erstmal sehn, was der onkel doktor am freitag sagt


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi Kerstin,

wenn es nur ein Rahmen (ohne Anbauteile) sein soll, gehe einmal zu H & S nach Bonn: Dort hängen im 1. Stock, direkt am Treppenaufgang, gewöhnlich Rahmen 2. Wahl (kleine, unscheinbare Lackfehler) für 59 - 99  in diversen Farben. Von Solution, Radon, aber auch hin und wieder von Cube. Vielleicht vorsichtshalber vorab einmal anrufen, damit Du nicht umsonst fährst. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> warum.. hm ich find ihn einfach cool.. und mein rahmen ist schon ziemlich ramponiert, auch wenn er nur ein jahr alt ist  das ist auch ein kinesis und die lackierung ist total mist. ich brauch den nur schief angucken und da ist schon wieder ein kratzer drin
> wegen sonntag: ich bin samstag abend weg, da steh ich dann nicht mitten in der nacht auf um mtb zu fahren
> außerdem muss ich erstmal sehn, was der onkel doktor am freitag sagt



Man holt sich im Leben eben ein paar Narben.  
Warum nicht auch am Rahmen.  
Wenn es nur das ist, brauch ich auch jedes Jahr einen neuen. 
10Eur Sprühlack aus dem Baumarkt und gut ist ... 
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.

Ich fahre so "früh" um den Horden von SONNtagsspaziergängern zu entgehen.
Ich stehe am Wochenende meist zw. 7:00 und 8:00Uhr ohne Wecker auf. Oft auch früher.
Zudem ist auf den Trails sonst kein durchkommen. Ist auch so schon viel los dort.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Dezember 2007)

@eifelwolf
ich bin eigentlich nicht soo der h&s freund.. so unfreundlich wurde ich in meinem leben noch nirgendwo "beraten". deshalb sträubt sich da was in mir, deren umsatz auch nur noch um einen euro zu erhöhen 

@schildbürger
hehe.. sprühlack..  
echt, bei dem wetter gibts ncoh spaziergänger.. müssten das nicht eher spazierschwimmer sein.. oder so  
wegen rahmen such ich noch was rum, der bei rose fiel mir nur so ins auge.. und wenn ich nix finde dann spar ich mir das geld. priorität hat eh erstmal ne neue brille.


----------



## ralf (12. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hi helmut..
> guck mal was hälstn davon http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10275
> is doch schon nen cooles angebot oder? und in meiner größe (17,5'') wär der noch da.. meinste, das lohnt sich? nach weihnachten kann ich mir den bestimmt leisten. Und nen fully will ich eh nicht.
> @team: sry, dass ich so wenig punkte mache.. und das als chefin . aber die bazillen in meinem körper feiern ne nicht enden wollende party..
> ...



... ich habe vor einigen Tagen das "Werks" bei Rose in Bocholt in 17,5" probegefahren. *Das Bike wird Dir zu groß sein!* 
Ich bin 1,73 m groß und konnte so eben drüber stehen - bei einer 100er Gabel.
Du müsstest dann schon den 15,5" Rahmen nehmen.

Fahren tut es sich wirklich traumhaft ...  

Bin dann noch das Factory-Modell gefahren ... ...    
Also wenn ich mir ein neues Bike hole, dann ein Factory 500 ...   Von dem bin ich voll begeistert. Konfuzius fährt übrigens das Vorjahresmodell.

Allerdings zwinge ich mich nicht daran zu denken ...  
Fahre demnächst aber noch mal zu Rose ...  

Bis heute abend,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Dezember 2007)

ok, das mit dem zu groß wundert mich ehrlich gesagt.. ich dachte, 17,5 zoll wären so ca 45cm, was meiner jetzigen rahmenhöhe so in etwa entspricht.. aber irgendwie ist das mit den rahmenhöhen ja eh überall anders  
ich glaube, ich soltle dann auch besser zum laden fahren und mir das mal anschauen.. nach weihnachten, falls der kontostand stimmt 
danke für den hinweis, ralf 
viel spass euch im Matsch ich geh jetzt BADEN 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ok, das mit dem zu groß wundert mich ehrlich gesagt.. ich dachte, 17,5 zoll wären so ca 45cm, was meiner jetzigen rahmenhöhe so in etwa entspricht.. aber irgendwie ist das mit den rahmenhöhen ja eh überall anders
> ich glaube, ich soltle dann auch besser zum laden fahren und mir das mal anschauen.. nach weihnachten, falls der kontostand stimmt
> danke für den hinweis, ralf
> viel spass euch im Matsch ich geh jetzt BADEN
> ...



Schon wieder    .... diese Jugend  

Zum Thema *Poison* 

Wie las ich doch so schön in einer Signatur eines jungen bikers:



> Brechen Dir die Räder weg wars mal wieder Poison Dreck



Hab aber keine Ahnung was dieser Mensch mit seinem bike getrieben hat  

So gleich geht es los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> @schildbürger
> hehe.. sprühlack..
> echt, bei dem wetter gibts ncoh spaziergänger.. müssten das nicht eher spazierschwimmer sein.. oder so
> wegen rahmen such ich noch was rum, der bei rose fiel mir nur so ins auge.. und wenn ich nix finde dann spar ich mir das geld. priorität hat eh erstmal ne neue brille.



Wenn es am Sonntag trocken ist wird es ab Mittag dort voll. Und die Wege sind nicht so breit wie im KF. 



Montana schrieb:


> Schon wieder    .... diese Jugend
> Zum Thema *Poison*
> Wie las ich doch so schön in einer Signatur eines jungen bikers:
> 
> ...



*LOL* den Spruch habe ich auch gelesen. Aber überall brechen mal die Rahmen. Mein alter hat knapp 4Jahre gehalten.
Neben Kratzern im Lack, braucht man ja einen Grund sich mal was neues zu gönnen.


----------



## hama687 (13. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> *LOL* den Spruch habe ich auch gelesen. Aber überall brechen mal die Rahmen. Mein alter hat knapp 4Jahre gehalten.
> Neben Kratzern im Lack, braucht man ja einen Grund sich mal was neues zu gönnen.



Also Rahmen Bruch hatte ich bis her bei Univega, sowei bei 2Danger 

das Giant hällt sich super bis her   

*achso* 

wer hatt ein Geheimmittel gegen einfach nur ******* Fühlen?


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> wer hatt ein Geheimmittel gegen einfach nur ******* Fühlen?



Ausgiebig (Mit-) Baden!  






@Helmut, mir ist noch nie ein Rahmen gebrochen und ich hab schon fast alle Marken durch (sogar Cannondale :kotz. Wie macht man das?


----------



## ralf (13. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Helmut, mir ist noch nie ein Rahmen gebrochen und ich hab schon fast alle Marken durch (sogar Cannondale :kotz. Wie macht man das?



Dann gib mal richtig Gas ...


----------



## hama687 (13. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ausgiebig (Mit-) Baden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist einfach zu leicht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. Dezember 2007)

Oder er fährt hauptsächlich zu einfache Strecken


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ausgiebig (Mit-) Baden!
> 
> @Helmut, mir ist noch nie ein Rahmen gebrochen und ich hab schon fast alle Marken durch (sogar Cannondale :kotz. Wie macht man das?


Du bist zu leicht (was wiegst du?) und Alex dürfte auch noch ein paar Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringen als ich.
Die Fahrtechnik macht da auch einiges.
Ich denke das Nicolai  halten würde, aber für den Preis eines Rahmens von dehnen kann ich noch einige billige kaufen. 
Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, bevor ich daran denke Gewicht am Rad zu sparen, müsste ich selber erst noch 10Kg abspecken.
Ich habe da keine Prestigeprobleme, draufsetzten, losfahren und wohlfühlen sind mir wichtig.
Und das ist beim Poison Arsen AM bei mir gegeben. Zudem geben die 5Jahre Garantie auf Ihre Rahmen.


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Du bist zu leicht (was wiegst du?) und Alex dürfte auch noch ein paar Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringen als ich.




65 kg


PS: Da fällt mir doch was ein. Am Altenberger Ringwall an der Kompression ist mir vor ca. 13 Jahren ein Carbon-Monocoque Hardtail der ersten Generation gebrochen. Steuerrohr hat sich genau anfangs des Gegenanstiegs verabschiedet.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich war mal von96Kg auf 86Kg runter jetzt schaffe ich es gerade 89Kg zu halten. Ich esse eben zu gerne Schokolade. 
Das macht schon was aus.
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal eine Sattelstütze verbogen, als ich mit dem Hintern draufgeknallt bin. Aua. Das war mit meinem (alten) MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe den Termin für SONNtag hier eingestellt.

Es geht von Schildgen nach Odenthal, Altenberg, Eifgental, Rausmühle, ein netter Trail, -Linnefetrail- und zurück.
ca. 42km
ca. 600hm.

Ich hoffe es gibt knackigen Forst, dann machen die restlichen kleinen Schlammlöcher keine Probleme mehr.
Die schwierigkeit liegt eher bei leicht als mittel. *LOL*


----------



## Ommer (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Helmut,

ist die Sonntagstour behindertentauglich? 
Muß man schieben (gibt keine WP-Punkte!)?

Die Startzeit ist in Ordnung 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## hama687 (14. Dezember 2007)

schade muss a arbeiten b bin ich noch nicht fit genug

weiß einer die Seite auf der die trail schwierigkeitsstufen angegeben sind?

g1 g2 usw?


----------



## Montana (14. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> schade muss a arbeiten b bin ich noch nicht fit genug
> 
> weiß einer die Seite auf der die trail schwierigkeitsstufen angegeben sind?
> 
> g1 g2 usw?



Nicht fit  ? ? ? 

Single trail Skala hier 

Was ist mit Montag ? ? ?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Nicht fit  ? ? ?
> 
> Single trail Skala hier
> 
> Was ist mit Montag ? ? ?



wir kränkeln hier beide son bisschen rum  
hey in den alpen bin ich s2 gefahren


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Dezember 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> ist die Sonntagstour behindertentauglich?
> Muß man schieben (gibt keine WP-Punkte!)?
> Die Startzeit ist in Ordnung
> ...



Hi,
mit einem Rollstuhl dürftest du Probleme bekommen. Mit einem MTB müsste es zu schaffen sein! 
Mehr als ein wenig S1 dürfte es nicht geben. Es soll sich nur keiner über die Hubbel im Boden beschweren. 
Schieben ist aber auch erlaubt. Ich bin die Runde in diesem Jahr schon 2-3x gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag soll angeblich die Sonne knallen, ich könnte mir vorstellen da eine "Männer"- Tour anzubieten, bei Interesse PM


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Sonntag soll angeblich die Sonne knallen, ich könnte mir vorstellen da eine "Männer"- Tour anzubieten, bei Interesse PM


Hier geht es um LEICHTE Touren. 
Mein neues MTB ist ja fast noch in der Erprobung. Daher erst mal was bewährtes zum testen. Dann habe ich auch Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Die Strecke sind wir übrigens schon zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Jerd (15. Dezember 2007)

Leider kann ich Sonntag(s) nicht, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.

Allerdings will ich Samstag, also heute, so gegen 12:00 bis 13:00 Uhr raus ins Bergische. Genaues weiß ich noch nicht genau, eventuell Richtung Schildgen, Voiswinkel, Scheuren, Altenrath - oder Hardt, Herkenrath, Bärbroich die Kante.

Bin da offen. Alleine würde ich auf ca. 4-stündige (brutto) Explorer-Tour gehen.

Wenn jemand Lust hat? Tempo ist variabel langsam bis mittel, Schwierigkeit leicht.


----------



## hama687 (15. Dezember 2007)

und jerd wo bist du rumgegondelt?

gruß alex


----------



## Jerd (15. Dezember 2007)

Och, ich bin zunächst rund um die Diepeschrater Mühle gegondelt und alles reingefahren, was schmaler als 2,50 war. Musste dabei zwar mehrmals samt Rad über irgendwelche Gräben und Bäche springen, war aber ganz nett. 

Dann ging es durch Paffrath und dann über den früher-nur-Sumpf-aber-jetzt-frisch-geschottert-Weg in diesen Wald zwischen Schildgen und Voiswinkel. 

Da kannte ich schon einiges, einiges war von Genosse Forstarbeiter unpassierbar gemacht worden, und einiges, vor allem im Tal, kannte ich noch nicht, da habe ich dann systematisch jeden Weg abgefahren, der von den Pferden noch nicht unpassierbar getreten wurde.

Außerdem habe ich aus der Siedlung oberhalb noch einen Einstieg gesucht und gefunden.

Von der Einmüdung des oben angeführten Jetzt-Schotter-Weges auf die Straße ging es dann über einen Trail, den ich von Schnegges Halloween-Tour kannte wieder nach Paffrath, und dann auf der Hauptstraße nach Schildgen, wo ich beim Schlagbaumsweg in den Dünnwald eingebogen bin.

Im Dünnwald bin ich eher unsystematisch rungekurvt, habe aber einige der Trails wiedergefunden, die wir vor einigen Wochen nachts mal gefahren sind (gut, soooooo groß ist der Wald jetzt auch nicht) - etwa den Halb-Weg-Halb_Bach-Trail und den langen Trail, der sich durch die Bäume schlängelt und ein paar Bodenwellen kreuzt (wo wir ein paar Mal anhalten mussten, um den Verlauf des Trails rauszufinden) - der kommt übrigens genau in Dünnwald raus, wenn man ihn mal wiederfinden muss. Der Trail der im Sumpf endete ist immer noch unpassierbar. Dazu habe ich noch ein paar Trails ganz im Norden durchkurvt und mehrere Sackgassen untersucht 

Danach ging es am Dünnwalder Waldschwimmbad vorbei nach Haus.

Eine schöne Tour, bei trockenem kalten Wetter.  

Matsch ging auch meistens.


----------



## Ommer (15. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hi,
> mit einem Rollstuhl dürftest du Probleme bekommen. Mit einem MTB müsste es zu schaffen sein!
> Mehr als ein wenig S1 dürfte es nicht geben. Es soll sich nur keiner über die Hubbel im Boden beschweren.
> Schieben ist aber auch erlaubt. Ich bin die Runde in diesem Jahr schon 2-3x gefahren.




Den Rolli musste ich abgeben . Fahrrad hab ich noch.

Kann man auf der Altenberger-Dom-Str. parken??


----------



## Jerd (15. Dezember 2007)

BTW: Alex, machst du am Montag eine Tour?


----------



## hama687 (15. Dezember 2007)

wird sich montag morgen nach meiner verfassung entscheiden


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Dezember 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Den Rolli musste ich abgeben . Fahrrad hab ich noch.
> 
> Kann man auf der Altenberger-Dom-Str. parken??



Ja, an der Ecke ist ein Schreibwarengeschäft, da sind Sonntags genug Parkplätze frei. Bis gleich!
Edit: Ich sehe gerade ... Die Sonne geht auf. Das wird ein herrlicher Tag!


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
für alle daheim gebliebenen hier nun ein "kleiner" Tourenbericht.
Mitfahrer war Achim @Ommer. 

Bei kühlen Temperaturen unter Null  aber herrlichstem Sonnenschein, ging es von Schildgen nach Odenthal,
kurz vor Altenberg bemerkte Achim einen Luftverlust in meinem Hinterreifen.
Schöner Mist, noch gar nicht richtig losgefahren und dann sowas. 
Etwas Luft nachpumpen half nur kurz und so habe ich am Schöllerhof den Schlauch gewechselt. 
Weiter ging es durchs Eifgental bis hinter Rausmühle, dann der nette extra Trail  , "rüber" zum -Linnefetrail- und ... 
NEIN die Story ist hier noch nicht zu Ende!
Da der Achim noch so munter wirkte, fragte ich Ihn ob er noch ein paar hm haben wolle und sagte er Ja! 
So führen wir noch von Maria in der Aue hoch nach Hüttchen, Neschen, Scheuren, und ...  
zurück wieder über Odenthal.
Der Boden war überwiegend gefroren und sehr gut fahrbar.
Achim hat die ihm unbekannte Strecke sehr gut gemeistert!  

Eine LEICHTE Tour in einem angenehmen Plaudertempo ohne jede Hetze.
Zusammen kamen:
knapp 50km
ca. 750hm
Fahrzeit: 4:30h
Gesamtzeit mit Panne: 6h Bei SCHÖNSTEM Sonnenschein.
Höhenprofil siehe unten.

Einige Anmerkungen zu meinem "neuen" AM-Fully:
Keine Neigung das Vorderrad an Steigungen zu heben. (Machte mein vorheriges ganz gerne.) 
Fährt sich wie auf Schienen. Ich habe die volle Kontrolle.
Nur mit dem Dämpfer kämpfe ich noch was. Ist noch zu weich.

Noch etwas, was ich erst gar nicht bemerkt habe, weil es einfach nicht da war.
Ich habe KEINE KNIEBESCHWERDEN!   
Die bisherigen Strecken waren zu kurz um eine gesicherte Aussage machen zu können. 
Sonst hatte ich nach 50km zumindest ein "ziepen" bemerkt was das Ende der Tour andeutete.
Also scheint die Geometrie von dem neuen Rahmen für mich optimal zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (16. Dezember 2007)

Das war eine feine Tour! 

Durch den Frost alles fest und gut zu fahren, die Wurzeln trocken, nicht so glitschig wie in letzter Zeit. 

Viel Volk war unterwegs, aber alle - Wanderer, Jogger. Pferd und Hund - freundlich .

Vielen Dank an Helmut 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Dezember 2007)

hund und freundlich... eine mir noch unbekannte erfahrung, wenn ich aufm bike unterwegs bin..
ganz toll auch noch, wenn die lieben herrchen ihre schei$$köter noch nicht mal unter kontrolle haben.. 
oh man ich wär schon gerne mitgefahren, nächste woche gehts wieder


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hund und freundlich... eine mir noch unbekannte erfahrung, wenn ich aufm bike unterwegs bin..
> ganz toll auch noch, wenn die lieben herrchen ihre schei$$köter noch nicht mal unter kontrolle haben..
> oh man ich wär schon gerne mitgefahren, nächste woche gehts wieder



Wer bei den Temperaturen so früh unterwegs ist, weis was Sache ist! 
Die Leute sind meist schon frühzeitig an Seite gegangen.  DANKE!  

Anders sieht es aus wenn Sonntag NACHMITTAG die Heerscharen von Couch-Potatos (mit Kampfhund) ihren Hintern zum Verdauungsspaziergang oder die feineren Leute Ihren Pelz vor die Türe tragen müssen. Aber die waren heute eindeutig in der Minderzahl. 
Die meinen das die Wege Ihnen (in voller Breite) gehören.
Achte mal darauf!
Das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich früh starte.
Freue mich das es dir/euch wieder besser geht.

Edit: Das kleine Loch habe ich gefunden und der Schlauch ist geflickt.


----------



## ralf (16. Dezember 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hund und freundlich... eine mir noch unbekannte erfahrung, wenn ich aufm bike unterwegs bin..
> ganz toll auch noch, wenn die lieben herrchen ihre schei$$köter noch nicht mal unter kontrolle haben..
> oh man ich wär schon gerne mitgefahren, nächste woche gehts wieder



... meinen Pänz habe ich frühzeitig beigebracht, daß es nicht "Hund", sondern *"Kackhund"* heißt.  

Zur Ehrenrettung: Es gibt auch liebenswerte Kackhunde und ebenso liebenswerte Herrchen/Frauchen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Kerstin,
> ich habe mir diesen Rahmen vor ca. 3Jahren in der Profioption geholt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Kinesis-MTB-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Die Lackierung (hält) ist gut, wenn du die "Farbe" magst.
> Dir Größe kannst du wählen.



Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Tip.

Ich hab' mir einen als Winterrad geschossen, da mein Altes fast durchgerostet ist  

Preis: 28 Euros


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2007)

Guido, Helmut, wie sieht's aus, habt ihr heute abend Lust auf einen Tour? Ich hab ein paar Ideen, wo man hinfahren könnte.


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Guido, Helmut, wie sieht's aus, habt ihr heute abend Lust auf einen Tour? Ich hab ein paar Ideen, wo man hinfahren könnte.



Lust schon  Wo soll es denn langgehen ? Wann und wie lange ?  

Ich kann ca. 18:30 in Dünnwald und entsprechend später an anderer Stelle (z.B. Holweide) sein. Ich würde gerne so gegen 21:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lust schon  Wo soll es denn langgehen ? Wann und wie lange ?



Ich dachte an den "normalen" Termin 18:30 in Schlebusch. Ich wollte grob nach Schildgen, Voiswinkel, Paffrath, Diepeschrater Mühle, Dünnwald und zurück nach Schlebusch.

Wenn du um 21:00 zuhause sein willst, haben wir 2:00 Stunden für die Tour, das sollte mehr als reichen


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich dachte an den "normalen" Termin 18:30 in Schlebusch. Ich wollte grob nach Schildgen, Voiswinkel, Paffrath, Diepeschrater Mühle, Dünnwald und zurück nach Schlebusch.
> 
> Wenn du um 21:00 zuhause sein willst, haben wir 2:00 Stunden für die Tour, das sollte mehr als reichen



Ich bin dabei  wird bestimmt cool 

Bis 18.30 Uhr  .... Treffpunkt an der Haltestelle Linie 4 Schlebusch.  

Machste noch einen LMB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Machste noch einen LMB ?



Sicher dat


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2007)

Der Montagstermin steht unter keinem guten Stern... 

Kaum waren Guido und ich losgefahren, machte Guidos Freilauf Mucken: Er drehte leer in beide Richtungen  Zum Glück ist das am Anfang passiert, nicht irgendwo in der Wallachei... 

Jedenfalls drehten wir deshalb wieder um, und fuhren - nachdem sich Guidos Freilauf wieder gefangen hatte - über Dünnwald und Höhenhaus zurück nach Holweide/Buchheim. In Höhenhaus verabschiedete sich Guidos Freilauf jedoch wieder, und so wurde der Rest geschoben  

Guido, ich hoffe es ist nichts Ernstes, und du kannst am Mittwoch mit!  

Es war außerdem irgendwie ziemlich kalt, und ich habe für mich beschlossen, ich brauche noch 1 richtige lange Hose (und nicht nur Beinlinge) und 1 Paar Unterhandschuhe. 

PS: Nächster Montag ist Heiligabend, da fahre ich nicht - und eine Woche später ist Silvester, da gilt das gleiche.  Von daher: Neuer Versuch im neuen  Jahr!


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> danke für den Tip.
> Ich hab' mir einen als Winterrad geschossen, da mein Altes fast durchgerostet ist
> Preis: 28 Euros



Bitte ..., ist doch selbstverständlich.   
Da hast du echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht, den gleichen Rahmen habe ich schon an einigen Markenbikes wiedererkannt.

Oh, die Montagstour habe ich verpasst. Hatte noch was zu erledigen heute.
Wenn es klappt habe ich schon ab Donnerstag Urlaub. Do oder Fr eine Runde?
Am Wochenende sowieso! 

Kleiner Tip: Ein Stück Draht mitnehmen. Wenn der Freilauf durchdreht, damit  die Kassette an den Speichen festbinden!
Aber dann das Dauertreten nicht vergessen. 
Viel Glück bei der Reparatur, wenn du Glück hast ist nur das Fett im Freilauf bei der Kälte fest(er) geworden.


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja Gerd, das war echt schade. Das mit dem Freilauf ist mir auch neu. Ich weiß, dass der vom Jörg auch mal eingefroren war. 

Apropos Reparatur : Wenn ich nach Freilauf eingefroren _googlele _dann kommt `ne Menge über Meerschweinchen  

Ist ja klar, das zu Hause an der Heizung wieder alles bestens lief  

Wir machen mal eine schöne Explorer Tour demnächst als kleine Wiedergutmachung , OK ??? 

Gruß vom Guido und bis bald




Jerd schrieb:


> Der Montagstermin steht unter keinem guten Stern...
> 
> Kaum waren Guido und ich losgefahren, machte Guidos Freilauf Mucken: Er drehte leer in beide Richtungen  Zum Glück ist das am Anfang passiert, nicht irgendwo in der Wallachei...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerd (18. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt habe ich schon ab Donnerstag Urlaub. Do oder Fr eine Runde?



Da bei mir am WE schon Weihnachten anfängt (Freitag Weihnachtsfeier, Samstags Gäste) kann ich nur Do oder Fr. Da aber gerne  (sofern kein hektisches Bugfixing irgendwo ansteht). Aber nicht so früh


----------



## Jerd (18. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist ja klar, das zu Hause an der Heizung wieder alles bestens lief
> 
> Wir machen mal eine schöne Explorer Tour demnächst als kleine Wiedergutmachung , OK ???



Gut, dass es wieder OK ist. Vielleicht war das Den-ganzen-Tag-draußen-stehen einfach zu viel für das Bike? 

Für eine Explorer-Tour bin ich natürlich immer zu haben, aber erst im neuen Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (18. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja Gerd, das war echt schade. Das mit dem Freilauf ist mir auch neu. Ich weiß, dass der vom Jörg auch mal eingefroren war.



Bei mir war damals Wasser im Freilauf. Ich hab ihn abgebaut und nach Mollys Vorbild für 'ne Stunde bei 70°C in den Backofen gelegt  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bei mir war damals Wasser im Freilauf. Ich hab ihn abgebaut und nach Mollys Vorbild für 'ne Stunde bei 70°C in den Backofen gelegt
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Danke für den Hinweis  

Und wie krieg ich das Ding raus ? Kassette ab und dann  Wie geht es dann weiter ?

Ich hatte heute morgen übrigens wieder das gleiche Problem  hab jetzt mangels Werkzeug die Nabe zunächst mal kräftig mit Sprühöl bearbeitet.


----------



## joscho (18. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> Und wie krieg ich das Ding raus ? Kassette ab und dann  Wie geht es dann weiter ?



Schau mal in den  MTB-Workshop des Hernn Krieger;

http://www.kh-krieger.de/Tipps.htm

Gutes Gelingen
joerg


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Schau mal in den  MTB-Workshop des Hernn Krieger;
> 
> http://www.kh-krieger.de/Tipps.htm
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis   ... sieht sehr interessant aus aber ob das gut geht  

Scheint ´ne üble Fummelei zu werden und die Zeit ist knapp


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2007)

Oder mal bei mir vorbei kommen bin jetzt aber erstmal zum Biketreff!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Oder mal bei mir vorbei kommen bin jetzt aber erstmal zum Biketreff!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Gute Idee ... wir sind ab Freitag sowieso in Tdf  dann können wir doch mal was ausmachen. 

Danke für das nette Angebot.

Gruß Guido


----------



## hama687 (27. Dezember 2007)

würde gerne morgen eine kleine explorer runde drehen, hatt wer interesse mit zu kommen, startzeit kann ja variabel sein!?!


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Dezember 2007)

Gerne sag mir wann und wo.
Ab 10:00Uhr?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Dezember 2007)

wenn meine neue brille  morgen da ist, komm ich auch mit.. yipppieee   

ist sie nicht schööööön.. endlich wieder augenfreundlich biken


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Dezember 2007)

Morgen eine kleine  Einsteigertour  mit Erkundungsteil.
Langschläferfreundlich um 13:30Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (29. Dezember 2007)

na doll.. und morgen könnte ich nur früher  
die lieben grosseltern kommen zum kaffee...
gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> na doll.. und morgen könnte ich nur früher
> die lieben grosseltern kommen zum kaffee...
> gruß
> Kerstin



Wann kannste den?
Dann ändere ich den Termin.
10:00Uhr?  Geändert! Nicht mehr verhandelbar! Über Mittag geht nicht.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Dezember 2007)

10 uhr..hmmmmmmmmm.. danke fürs entgegenkommen... aber ob ich schildgen alleine finde, alex' rad ist ein bissl kaputt.. (JA, DAS NEUE!!  )
meine brille   ist noch nicht da, dann muss ich mal gucken,d ass ich bis morgen noch was finde... hab ja keine schutzbleche.


----------



## ralf (29. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> 10:00Uhr?  Geändert! Nicht mehr verhandelbar! Über Mittag geht nicht.



... so, auch eingetragen. Sollte es Katzen und Hunde regnen, ziehe ich mich rechtzeitig wieder zurück ...  
Es soll aber wohl eher nicht regnen ...  

Bis morgen,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (29. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... so, auch eingetragen. Sollte es Katzen und Hunde regnen, ziehe ich mich rechtzeitig wieder zurück ...
> Es soll aber wohl eher nicht regnen ...
> 
> Bis morgen,
> ...



das gleiche gilt für den alex, welcher bei regen auch lieber die warme wanne aufsucht  

melde mich nicht an, das heist wenn ich um 10 uhr nicht da bin fahrt ruhig


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe das es trocken wird/bleibt.
So schön gefrorenen Boden wie in den Tagen vorher gibt es wohl nicht.
Du wahrst ja auch gestürzt, Ralf. Ist ja wohl gut gegangen.
Das war ja auch tückisch. Obendrauf die Schicht angetaut und glatt wie Schmierseife, darunter noch hartgefroren.
An manchen Stellen bin ich wie auf Eiern gefahren.

Wie schon gesagt eine kleine Runde mit ein paar neuen Teilstücken.
Gestern hatte ich mir die Ecke mal angesehen und bin der Meinung da lohnt es sich noch einen Blick darauf zu werfen.
Es drohte nur bald schon dunkel zu werden, so das ich mir den ein oder anderen Abstecher verkniffen habe.
Zudem hatte ich noch keine Route geplant und somit auch den ein oder anderen Abzweig ausgelassen.
Ich hatte nur die gute alte (Papier-) Wanderkarte dabei, aber kein Vergleich zu (m)einer GPS-Karte.
So habe ich heute mal eine Route geplant und lasse mich/euch überraschen.
Bis Morgen dann!

Edit: Zum Thema GPS können wir uns ja, Achim, bei der Gelegenheit austauschen. Stichwort mit MagicMaps geplant Route zur Interpretation / Umsetzung in der "freien Wildbahn".


----------



## Montana (29. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wann kannste den?
> Dann ändere ich den Termin.
> 10:00Uhr?  Geändert! Nicht mehr verhandelbar! Über Mittag geht nicht.



10:00  ... das ist ja mitten in der Nacht  

Sorry ich wäre ja prinzipiell soooo gerne dabei ... besonderes bei *den* Mitfahrern   ...  aber es klappt nicht ...  ich bin zur Zeit nonstop in Tdf und wir sind immer extrem lange auf und schlafen ebenso lange  

Ich wünsche euch aber super viel Spass und freue mich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen. 

Schon mal ´nen guten Rutsch an Alle ... natürlich ins neue Jahr   ... jedoch auf keinen Fall morgen bei eurer Tour.


----------



## hama687 (30. Dezember 2007)

ich bin gestern erst um 2 ins bett, weichei


----------



## ralf (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer,

ich habe mich wirklich auf die Tour gefreut. Alles ist vorbereitet.

Bei dem, was im Augenblick hier wettermässig abgeht, ziehe ich allerdings zurück ... - ungerne!  

Selbst wenn es pünktlich zu regnen aufhören sollte, ist dann alles durchgeweicht und wird zu einer elenden Quälerei.

Solltet ihr dennoch fahren, wünsche ich euch trotzdem viel Spaß ...  

@ guido: Zumindest ein Teil von Dir kann nun beruhigt ausschlafen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (30. Dezember 2007)

okay das wetter radar sagt mir leider nichts gutes, nun melde ich mich selber zum weichei

viel spass falls ihr fahren solltet


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Schlamm dürfte es fast nichts geben. Den größten Teil der Strecke kenne ich, da konnte man vorgestern noch sehr gut fahren. Alles feste Wege.
Und bei den anderen Teilstücken dürfte es ähnlich werden. Ich hoffe nur das der Regen aufhört.
Wer da ist fährt mit, es wird ja von meiner Seite her, noch mehr Touren geben. Ich schaue hier gleich nochmal rein. Bis dann.


----------



## Ommer (30. Dezember 2007)

Seit 7:00 Uhr bin ich auf, wollte mit dem Bike anreisen.

Der Regen hört aber wohl nicht auf! Daher bleibe ich auch zuhause und versuche am nachmittag ein Stündchen zu fahren.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Seit 7:00 Uhr bin ich auf, wollte mit dem Bike anreisen.
> 
> Der Regen hört aber wohl nicht auf! Daher bleibe ich auch zuhause und versuche am nachmittag ein Stündchen zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Schade, ich war eben kurz draußen, der Regen hier hat aufgehört, es wird heller. 
Beim Regenradar, sieht auch so aus das es trocken bleibt.
Ich werde mich nun umziehen und zum Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## Montana (30. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ich bin gestern erst um 2 ins bett, weichei




Selber Weichei   ... _unter Zeugin_ :  30.12.2007 4:37  ins Bett und 11:30 erst wieder raus 

... und dann sah es direkt soooo trüb aus ... Schade, dass eure Tour nicht wie geplant stattgefunden hat. 
*
@ Ralf *

 Stimmt auffallend ... ich krieg andererseits schon ein wenig ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich so an das schöne_ Stevens_ denke ... welches jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit in Colonia im Keller steht.


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an die daheim gebliebenen. 
Kleiner Tourbericht. Kurz vor 10:00Uhr war ich am Treffpunkt, von wo ich dann um 10:01Uhr alleine losfuhr.
Auf der Seite des Tales in dem ich fuhr, und das ich kannte, erwiesen sich die Trails als fest + fahrbar. Auf der anderen Seite des Tales waren die Wege mehr aufgeweicht. Dort waren auch zwei geplante Wege nicht mehr fahrbar, einfach mit Zäunen versperrt oder umgepflügt. Und so musste ich einen Umweg fahren, um nicht den gleichen Weg wieder zurück fahren zu müssen.
Und Regen gab es doch noch. 
Am Ende kamen 25km mit 390hm in 2:18 Stunden Fahrzeit zusammen.

Zu Hause erfuhr ich von meiner Frau, das Derk da gewesen war, er hatte den Start wegen einem Platten in Köln verpasst. Echt schade, ich hoffe du bist nicht zu nass geworden und wieder gut daheim angekommen. 

Kleines Höhenprofil im Anhang.
Mein Fazit: Einige schöne Trail's gefunden, die sich aber nur über relativ viel Straße erreichen lassen. Zur schnellen Trainingsrunde gut zu verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (30. Dezember 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ... Und Regen gab es doch noch.
> ...



... is nich wahr, ne ... ...  


Na, beim nächstenmal wird's schon klappen. Ich kenne nämlich auch ein paar nette Wege/ Trails in der Gegend ...  
Vielleicht werfen wir unser Wissen einfach zusammen.  
Bei Start in Schildgen geht's allerdings nicht wirklich ohne Asphalt. Ist von mir aus aber flott mit dem Bike erreichbar.

Bis zur nächsten Tour, die dann sicher klappen wird - idealerweise bei Frost ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin heute nur einmal bis zur Mülltonne gegangen .

Ausser dass es regnete, schien es mir kalt und windig zu sein. 

So habe ich mich um Lammkeule und Backofen gekümmert, war sehr lecker . 

Wird das Ereignis irgendwann wiederholt, vielleicht nächstes Jahr?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ralf (30. Dezember 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ich bin heute nur einmal bis zur Mülltonne gegangen .



*... Du bist bewegungssüchtig!*  

Kannst Du nicht einmal still halten? Fehlt nur noch, daß Du Dir dafür Trödelpunkte aufschreibst ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wird das Ereignis irgendwann wiederholt, vielleicht nächstes Jahr?
> 
> ...



  Ich denke das ich in den nächsten Tagen sicherlich meine Hausrunde fahren werde. 
Heute war ja mal was neues dran. Ich grüble nur darüber nach wie ich den/die schönen Trails in eine große Runde verpackt bekomme. Ich werde da wohl nochmal von einer anderen Seite her hinfahren.
Ist eben nur blöde wenn es die in MagicMaps zu sehenden Wege nicht mehr gibt. Bei Explorertouren gibt es eben immer Überraschungen. 

Als ich Mittags nach Hause kam war das Essen auch schon fertig.

Oder am Mittwoch im KF?
Und/Oder Samstag im Naafbachtal? (am 29.12.ging's nicht)  
Ich habe noch eine Woche Urlaub, da ergibt sich sicher was.


----------



## Jerd (2. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde 2-3 Stunden heute so gegen 12:00? Nicht lang, nicht schnell, denn heute abend fahre ich noch die KFL.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Januar 2008)

Schaffe ich nicht, war bis eben noch unterwegs, nach-Weihnachts-Einkäufe.
Werde wohl gegen 14:00Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde starten.
Am Samstag fahre ich im Naafbachtal mit.

Edit: Termin im LMB. Wer mitfahren möchte kann ja kommen.


----------



## Jerd (2. Januar 2008)

Schade, 14:00 ist mir schon zu spät :-(


----------



## hama687 (4. Januar 2008)

hi helmut, hast du lust morgen gegebn 12-13 uhr eine runde von schlebusch aus zu drehen, ich übernehme zum teil das guiden und den rest musst du mir mit deinem wissen zur verfügung stehen um die lücken zu schliesen?

gruß alex


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Alex,
wenn es morgen trocken ist, fahre ich im Naafbachtal mit Werner.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5645
Da war ich noch nie unterwegs. Bis dann mal.
Vielleicht am Sonntag?


----------



## hama687 (6. Januar 2008)

jemand interrse an einer leichten montagsrunde morgen um 18 uhr ab schlebusch?

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2008)

Gerne, ab Straßenbahnhaltestelle?
Mal sehen wo es hingeht.


----------



## hama687 (6. Januar 2008)

ich wollte der dühn bis kurz vor overarth folgen, anschliesend geht es über den wanderweg 8 richtung pafrath da gibt es dann ein paar feinschmecker trails weiter in das wälschen bei schlebusch und das wars schon 

ps. willst du ne nightride oder tags über? 

ps² es sollte nicht regnen


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2008)

Lass es mal bei 18:00Uhr, muss morgen wieder arbeiten. Akkus sind geladen.
Da hast du aber noch viel vor ... die Dhünn bis nach Overath zu verlegen. 
Aber die Runde werden wir schon schaukeln.


----------



## hama687 (6. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Lass es mal bei 18:00Uhr, muss morgen wieder arbeiten. Akkus sind geladen.
> Da hast du aber noch viel vor ... die Dhünn bis nach Overath zu verlegen.
> Aber die Runde werden wir schon schaukeln.



ähm odentahl^^

ich hoffe auf deine unterstüzung wie gesagt mir fehlt noch der 100% übergang

*hust*


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. Januar 2008)

hallo team HdBr,
wir haben einen totalschaden     der Stefan wird den Rest der WP-Saison leider ausfallen wegen gerissener Achillessehne..
SO wollte ich die Kastenwette ja nicht gewinnen................

Zählt Krückenlaufen als alternative Sportart? 
Gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

hat wer lust auf ne leichte abendrunde heute?


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> hat wer lust auf ne leichte abendrunde heute?




Ich hab leider Ruhetag ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

"Ruhetag" schwul?


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> "Ruhetag" schwul?



Hast Du Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hast Du Lust



 Ruhetag du darfst nicht


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2008)

Oooooch Mann ......


----------



## Jerd (13. Januar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo team HdBr,
> wir haben einen totalschaden     der Stefan wird den Rest der WP-Saison leider ausfallen wegen gerissener Achillessehne..
> SO wollte ich die Kastenwette ja nicht gewinnen................
> 
> ...



Noch mal von hier gute Besserung an Stefan.

Ist eigentlich Montag Nachriden ab Schlebusch angesagt?


----------



## hama687 (14. Januar 2008)

das wetter soll ja klasse sein, um 13 uhr an der bahnhaltestelle, ich hab die karte mit, mal bischen exploren


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Januar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo team HdBr,
> wir haben einen totalschaden     der Stefan wird den Rest der WP-Saison leider ausfallen wegen gerissener Achillessehne..
> SO wollte ich die Kastenwette ja nicht gewinnen................
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung an Stefan. 
Wir haben uns ja leider bisher nur 1x gesehen.

Für nächsten Sa/Sonntag plane ich eine größere Runde, nur bei trockenem Wetter!
Schildgen-Altenberg-Rausmühle- ... -Burg (-an der Wupper) dann -an Leichlingen vorbei (Trail  ) -, nach Opladen und zurück.
Das ganze dürften so 70-80km und 800hm werden. Asphalt und Trails gemischt. Ganz gemütlich.
Es sind einige für mich neue Trails dabei, so das es auch Überraschungen geben kann. 
Startzeit wird 9:30Uhr sein.
Sobald ich grünes Licht von meiner Regierung + dem Wettergott habe, stelle ich die Tour ins LMB.


----------



## Jerd (20. Januar 2008)

Klingt spannend, Helmut. Ich würde mitfahren, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Wie sieht's denn so morgen abend aus: Ich hätte ja Lust auf eine kleine Runde 18:30 ab Schlebusch, und habe sie mal ins LMB gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Klingt spannend, Helmut. Ich würde mitfahren, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn so morgen abend aus: Ich hätte ja Lust auf eine kleine Runde 18:30 ab Schlebusch, und habe sie mal ins LMB gestellt.



Ich bin dabei ...  

...  es muss doch mal wieder eine normale Montags Dünnwald Runde geben.
Der Fluch muss durchbrochen werden  

Bis später 

Was ist mit Alex und Kerstin ?


----------



## hama687 (21. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei ...
> 
> ...  es muss doch mal wieder eine normale Montags Dünnwald Runde geben.
> Der Fluch muss durchbrochen werden
> ...



Alex ist verflucht, gestern ne Speichegerießen und Trettlager ist auch kaputt 

weiß nicht ob das Trettlager noch ne richtige Tour mit macht

gruß alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Was ist mit Alex und Kerstin ?



da die Kerstin heute schon sehr früh aus der Uni zuhause ist.. überlegt sie tatsächlich, mitzufahren. Aber Gerd ist ja jetzt nicht für besonders chilliges Tempo bekannt.. 
Dann muss ich nur noch Zeit finden, die Slicks von meinem Bike wieder runterzumachen.. und ich muss noch rausfinden, wo schlebusch denn überhaupt ist  irgendwo bei mir in der nähe, nehm ich an  
gruß 
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (21. Januar 2008)

Ach was, Gerd hat über die Feiertage zugenommen, das bremst...  

Ich dachte an eine mittlere, eher FAB-lastige und nicht ganz so matschige, entspannte Runde.


----------



## Jerd (21. Januar 2008)

Hier der Treffpunkt auf der Karte:


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2008)

Hat da wer nach mir gerufen ?  

Here is the master of MTB Chill  und ich fahre heute mit (d.h. hinter Gerd her) 

Keine Angst; Kerstin , das passt schon  mit dem Tempo und der Schwierigkeit . . . 

_grosses Montana -  Ehrenwort_ ... Bis später 






Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> da die Kerstin heute schon sehr früh aus der Uni zuhause ist.. überlegt sie tatsächlich, mitzufahren. Aber Gerd ist ja jetzt nicht für besonders chilliges Tempo bekannt..
> Dann muss ich nur noch Zeit finden, die Slicks von meinem Bike wieder runterzumachen.. und ich muss noch rausfinden, wo schlebusch denn überhaupt ist  irgendwo bei mir in der nähe, nehm ich an
> gruß
> Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war ernsthaft am überlegen heute Abend mitzufahren, aber im dunklen Wald ... mmmh.
So bin ich heute zur Arbeit und zu einem Kunden gefahren und dabei auf dem letzten Kilometer hin noch nass geworden der Rückweg heute Nachmittag war dann trocken.

Ob die Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag oder überhaupt startet ist vom Wetter abhängig, sonst eben an Karneval.
Ggf. starte ich auch schon um 9:00Uhr da die Tour länger ist und es ab 16:00Uhr dunkel wird. Ein wenig Reserve ist mir da recht. Ich will ja kein Licht mitnehmen oder hetzen, es soll ja ein gemütliches radeln werden.
Ab Opladen können wir es uns dann aussuchen ob wir noch bis zum Rhein weiter fahren oder vorher Richtung Schildgen fahren.
Ich würde mich über MitfahrerInnen freuen.


----------



## Jerd (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

heute fuhren 

Ker[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

von Schlebusch aus auf mehr oder weniger großen Waldwegen Richtung Dünnwald und dort am Waldbad vorbei zur Diepeschrater Mühle. Nach einer Runde Trimm-Dich-Pfad ging es am Paffrather Schwimmbad vorbei Richtung Schildgen und dort wieder auf ein paar Trails durch den Wald und hurtig hinab ins Tal der Dhünn. Dieser folgten wir dann bis zum Schlebuscher Hammer und dann ging es auch schon wieder zurück zur Haltestelle. Vorher wurde allerdings noch Kerstin zum Willy-Brandt-Ring eskortiert.

Alles in allem eine echte Wellness-Tour, 25 km in knapp über 2 Stunden.

Mit hat's Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2008)

Jau Gerd .... das war eine richtig nette und sehr chillige Tour. Sozusagen _Montana _und _Sunnybubbles _kompatibel. Danke für die gut geplante und konzeptionell stimmige Route.  Der Fluch ist endlich gebannt. Die Montagsrunden im Dünnwald und Umgebung können zur Tradition werden.

So war es : (_GEKO Memory_)  







 Bis zum nächsten Mal. 





Jerd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute fuhren
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (22. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ob die Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag oder überhaupt startet ist vom Wetter abhängig, sonst eben an Karneval.
> ...



Wenn du Sontags fährst und es nicht Regnet hast du schon mal einen 

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. Januar 2008)

ja danke gerd nochmal für die coole tour. hat halt alles gestimmt.. das tempo, das wetter, die bodenverhältnisse..  
gerne wieder. 
gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (23. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ob die Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag oder überhaupt startet ist vom Wetter abhängig, sonst eben an Karneval.
> Ggf. starte ich auch schon um 9:00Uhr da die Tour länger ist und es ab 16:00Uhr dunkel wird. Ein wenig Reserve ist mir da recht. Ich will ja kein Licht mitnehmen oder hetzen, es soll ja ein gemütliches radeln werden.
> Ab Opladen können wir es uns dann aussuchen ob wir noch bis zum Rhein weiter fahren oder vorher Richtung Schildgen fahren.
> Ich würde mich über MitfahrerInnen freuen.



Ich habe mir jetzt auch den Sonntag freigeschaufelt, auch wenn da das Wetter unsicherer sein soll als am Samstag... Da die Sonne laut meterologischem Dienst Sonntag allerdings erst um 17:12 untergehen soll (es also um erst 17:30 wirklich dunkel ist) würde ich aber einen Start um 10:00 Uhr begrüßen   70 km in 7 Stunden sollten doch zu machen sein


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich tendiere eigentlich auch zum Sonntag. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Sa. 0% und So. 15-20%. 
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=21530
Stimmt es war bis 17:00Uhr hell, es wird Frühling!
Da sich schon 2 Mitfahrer für Sonntag gemeldet haben, halte ich den mal fest.
Mache dann mal den Termin ins LMB.
Edit: Fertig:
 Zum Eintragen Bitte hierhin.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Januar 2008)

hi Gerd, 
wie wärs denn Montag mit noch so einer schönen Runde? Habe ausnahmsweise nochmal den Montagabend frei .


----------



## Montana (24. Januar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hi Gerd,
> wie wärs denn Montag mit noch so einer schönen Runde? Habe ausnahmsweise nochmal den Montagabend frei .



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee  Ich wäre dann natürlich auch wieder am Start. 


*@ Helmut &Gerd*

Zu Sonntag : 7 Stunden Fahrradfahren macht mein schöner Hintern  nicht mit.
Ausserdem bin ich wegen Handball unterwegs und es ist auch EM Finale  
Bei einer kürzeren Tour an einem anderen Wochenede bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei. 
Die Gegend ist ja höchst intertessant. Ich wünsche euch schon mal viel Spass bei eurer Tour.


----------



## Jerd (24. Januar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hi Gerd,
> wie wärs denn Montag mit noch so einer schönen Runde? Habe ausnahmsweise nochmal den Montagabend frei .



Wie wärs denn mit einer "Tour über die Dörfer"? 25 km, einige sehr schöne Trails, etwas FAB, viel asphaltierter Feldweg - aber auch etwa 350 Höhenmeter.

Wenn das wegen der Kletterei zuviel ist, können wir natürlich auch eine ähnliche Runde wie letzte Woche drehen.


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> *@ Helmut &Gerd*
> 
> Zu Sonntag : 7 Stunden Fahrradfahren macht mein schöner Hintern  nicht mit.
> ...



Hi,
ich hoffe doch nicht das wir 7 Stunden brauchen . Und wenn mit Pausen und allem!
Je nach dem wie es passt und wie die Lust und Laune ist, können wir ja noch von Schloss Burg zur Müngstener Brücke fahren. 




(50Cent für die Schwebe-Fähre nicht vergessen). 
Ist ganz nett dort.
Leider sieht es am Sonntag nach Regen aus.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer "Tour über die Dörfer"? 25 km, einige sehr schöne Trails, etwas FAB, viel asphaltierter Feldweg - aber auch etwa 350 Höhenmeter.
> 
> Wenn das wegen der Kletterei zuviel ist, können wir natürlich auch eine ähnliche Runde wie letzte Woche drehen.



jo du machst das schon. solange iwr schön langsam fahren, fahr ich so ziemlich überall hoch


----------



## Jerd (24. Januar 2008)

Super, dann machen wir das doch!  Irgendwie geht das LMB gerade nicht, aber wenn es wieder tut, stelle ich den Termin rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde die Tour am Sonntag wahrscheinlich morgen absagen!
Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt z.Z. bei 90% für Sonntag.
Da macht das lange fahren bei den Temperaturen nicht wirklich Spaß.
Vielleicht weht ja noch ein anderer Wind in den nächsten Stunden, der den Regen vertreibt.
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Jerd (26. Januar 2008)

Also laut WDR sieht es gut aus:



			
				http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/nrw/prognose_koeln.jhtml schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag teils bewölkt, aber meist trocken, teils Auflockerungen mit gelegentlichem Sonnenschein. Höchstwerte 8 bis 10 Grad. Mäßiger westlicher Wind.



Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60%. D.h.: An 3 von 5 Tagen mit einer Wetterlage wie morgen hat es früher irgendwo in der Nähe von Köln mal geregnet. Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sagt nicht, wie lang und wie heftig dieser Regen war. Die prognostizierten Regenfälle von 0 l/qm lassen deshalb maximal ein/zwei kurze Schauer erwarten.

Von daher: Bestes Radwetter bei 10° und ohne störende Sonne (bin heute fast erblindet )


----------



## Jerd (26. Januar 2008)

Hier der Montagstermin im LMB. Bitte eintragen


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Also laut WDR sieht es gut aus:
> 
> Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60%. D.h.: An 3 von 5 Tagen mit einer Wetterlage wie morgen hat es früher irgendwo in der Nähe von Köln mal geregnet. Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sagt nicht, wie lang und wie heftig dieser Regen war. Die prognostizierten Regenfälle von 0 l/qm lassen deshalb maximal ein/zwei kurze Schauer erwarten.
> 
> Von daher: Bestes Radwetter bei 10° und ohne störende Sonne (bin heute fast erblindet )



OK! Es bleibt bei der Tour! 
Nur bei 90% Regenwarscheinlichkeit durch feinsten Nieselregen zu fahren ...  
Das hatte ich mal bei einer 3 Stunden Runde, brrrr.
Schauer machen mir keine Angst. Zumal die Klamotten schnell wieder trocknen.
In der Sonne fahre ich gerne. Gestern war es auch schön am Fühlinger See.

Eben noch das MTB geprüft und geölt, dann kann es Morgen ja losgehen.
Bis dann!


----------



## hama687 (26. Januar 2008)

das wollt ich dich schon lange fragen...

wohnst du in dem haus mit der pupe auf dem balkon?

gruß alex


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Januar 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> das wollt ich dich schon lange fragen...
> 
> wohnst du in dem haus mit der pupe auf dem balkon?
> 
> gruß alex



Ääähhhhh? Puppe? Nee, ich habe eine Frau aus Fleisch und Blut.   



hama687 schrieb:


> Wenn du Sontags fährst und es nicht Regnet hast du schon mal einen
> gruß alex


Und? fährst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (26. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ääähhhhh? Puppe? Nee, ich habe eine Frau aus Fleisch und Blut.
> 
> 
> Und? fährst du mit?



werde ich spontan überlegen, die alternative ist es nach essen zur ipm zu fahren da bin ich hin und her geriesen, hängt woll davon ab was ich morgen früh um 7 uhr empfinde


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> OK! Es bleibt bei der Tour!
> Nur bei 90% Regenwarscheinlichkeit durch feinsten Nieselregen zu fahren ...
> Das hatte ich mal bei einer 3 Stunden Runde, brrrr.
> Schauer machen mir keine Angst. Zumal die Klamotten schnell wieder trocknen.
> ...



Danke Helmut,

für die nette Tour, wenn ich auch nur Teile davon mitbekommen habe.
Beim nächsten Mal die komplette Tour. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Jerd (27. Januar 2008)

Helmut wird sicherlich noch genauere Tourdaten liefern. An dieser Stelle aber schon mal ein dickes Lob an den Guide  Eine tolle Tour, auch wenn ich am Ende auf dem Zahnfleisch ging  Super steinige steile Trails an der Wupper entlang - ich habe am Ende Dinger gefahren, vor denen wäre ich am Anfang noch zurück gesteckt.

Alles in allem standen bei mir am Ende 86 km, 1.100 Höhenmeter und mit einer Fahrzeit von 6:17 Stunden satte 25 Winterpokal-Punkte auf der Habenseite.

Jetzt spüre ich meine Beine, Morgen wird deshalb gaaaaaaanz gemütlich gefahren


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

Ja da muß ich jetzt auch noch super* lieben Dank* sagen 

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch    

und im Sommer gerne auch ne sieben Stunden Tour  ,zu mindestens wenn das Tempo wie heute sein wird ............... sehr schön  

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Januar 2008)

Ein Tourbericht der heutigen Schildbürger-Sonntags-Monstertour.
MitfahrerInnen waren:

Tazz
FranG
Jerd
joscho
Konfizius
ultra2
Schildbürger

Um 10:05Uhr starteten wir in Schildgen. Über nette Trails, Straße und Radwegen ging es ins Eifgental.
Als Frank die beiden Stufen zu einer der Brücken hochfahren wollte, hatte er einen Snakebite im Hinterrad.
Man hörte schon von weitem die Luft aus dem Reifen entweichen. Schnell hatte er den Schlauch gewechselt
und wieder aufgepumt. Leider war auch eine kleine Beule in der Felge, ich hoffe das er die Felge noch retten kann.
An der Rausmühle verabschiedete sich Frank von uns, er wollte um 13:00Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.

Hier verließen wir dann auch den mir bekannten Weg und mein GPS leitete uns in Richtung Burg.
Kurz hinter der Autobahn A1 machten wir, an einer Bank im Wald, eine kleine Pause.
Auf dem weiteren Weg (wo war das eigentlich?) verließen uns Tazz, Joscho und ultra2 wegen Zeitmangel.

Somit waren nunmehr nur zu dritt. Weiter ging es nach Burg um dort über die Serpentinen runter an die Wupper
zu fahren. Da wir gut in Zeit waren, machten wir noch einen Abstecher zur Müngstener Brücke.
Die Fähre dort kostet für Personen und AUCH für Fahrräder (wegen dem Platzbedarf) 50Cent. Somit einen Euro zusammen.

Zurück über Burg und einigenTrails nach Glüdern. Am Tierheim Glüdern, in Strohn, hatte einer der Mitfahrer wieder Hunger.
Und so ließen wir uns zu einer Bratwurst überreden. 
Die SEHR lecker war und die Leute dort beim Tierheim sehr Nett waren!

Nun hatte die Gemütlichkeit ein Ende und es ging über einen ziemlich abwechslungsreichen (Single-)Trail weiter.
Der Trail zerrte einiges an Kraft aus den Beinen und Ralf meinte das er zum Training für einen AlpenX sich doch in der
Gegend dort mal umsehen müsse.
Aber auch dieser (lange) Trail hatte ein Ende und wir rollten locker weiter bis kurz vor Leichlingen wo wir wieder einen
Trail befuhren der uns an  Leichlingen vorbei führte. Dann ging es von Opladen nach Wiesdorf und an der Dhünn
entlang in Richtung Schildgen.
Es war nun auch schon etwas später als geplant (die Bratwurst und der Trail hatten ihren Tribut gefordert   ) und Gerd
verabschiedete sich am Schlebuscher Klinikum um direkt nach Hause zu fahren.
Ralf und ich nahmen im dunklen noch die letzten Trails bis Schildgen, wo die Tour dann endete.
Hier die technischen Daten: ca. 71km, 1100hm, 5:45 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Dauer gesamt 7:25 Stunden. 
Das Höhenprofil befindet sich im Anhang. Der befürchtete Regen blieb auch aus.
(Und ich habe keine Knieschmerzen. )
DANKE an alle MitfahrerInnen für die nette Tour, ich hoffe es allen Spaß gemacht und man trifft sich wieder.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Und so ließen wir uns zu einer Bratwurst überreden.
> Die SEHR lecker war und die Leute dort beim Tierheim sehr Nett waren!



Und wißt ihr aus was die Bratwurst war?


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wißt ihr aus was die Bratwurst war?


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Januar 2008)

Die haben gesagt die wäre vom Hund.  
Warum? Hauptsache es schmeckt.


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die haben gesagt die wäre vom Hund.
> Warum? Haubsache es schmeckt.



Es hätten auch Meerschweinchen sein können  

Aber stimmt   hauptsache es schmeckt


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die haben gesagt die wäre vom Hund.
> Warum?



Also wirklich vom Hund? Oder besteht aus Hund?

Naja, ist beides nix für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (27. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es hätten auch Meerschweinchen sein können
> 
> Aber stimmt   hauptsache es schmeckt



Eben sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Eben sieht doch gut aus.



Ahhhrrr  ......................................

Mahlzeit


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei  ... und bitte nicht 6 Std lang  


Ich freue mich auf heute FeierAbend  
Wo ist denn die Anmeldung von der Kerstin und Alex könnte doch auch mit ? 




Jerd schrieb:


> Helmut wird sicherlich noch genauere Tourdaten liefern. An dieser Stelle aber schon mal ein dickes Lob an den Guide  Eine tolle Tour, auch wenn ich am Ende auf dem Zahnfleisch ging  Super steinige steile Trails an der Wupper entlang - ich habe am Ende Dinger gefahren, vor denen wäre ich am Anfang noch zurück gesteckt.
> 
> Alles in allem standen bei mir am Ende 86 km, 1.100 Höhenmeter und mit einer Fahrzeit von 6:17 Stunden satte 25 Winterpokal-Punkte auf der Habenseite.
> 
> Jetzt spüre ich meine Beine, *Morgen** wird deshalb gaaaaaaanz gemütlich gefahren *


----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei  ... und bitte nicht 6 Std lang
> 
> 
> Ich freue mich auf heute FeierAbend
> Wo ist denn die Anmeldung von der Kerstin und Alex könnte doch auch mit ?



Doch, doch, es bleibt dabei: Gaaaaaaaaaanz gemütlich!


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Doch, doch, es bleibt dabei: Gaaaaaaaaaanz gemütlich!



Ich war mir da auch ganz sicher  und 350+ Hms dürften auch locker zu schaffen sein.  

Ich schließlich auch noch etwas müde von unserer gestrigen Tour zur Eisdiele


----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2008)

kerstin gehts nicht gut unbd kommt nicht mit

gruß alex


----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> kerstin gehts nicht gut unbd kommt nicht mit
> 
> gruß alex



Schade, vielleicht ein ander Mal


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> kerstin gehts nicht gut unbd kommt nicht mit
> 
> gruß alex



Gute Besserung an Kerstin  

... und was ist mit Dir, Alex    ? ? ? ... wäre nett gewesen  

Klasse, dass der Ralf dabei ist ... das freut mich sehr. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Januar 2008)

will mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2008)

So, hier der Tourbericht...

Von Schlebusch aus fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

zunächst am Schlebuscher Krankenhaus und Schloss Morsbroich vorbei nach Alkenrath und durch den Bürgerbusch auf Trails und FAB nach Lützenkirchen. Dort ging es dann auf asphaltierten Feldwegen bergauf- und -ab (47 km/h Spitze bei mir) über Sporrenberg Richtung Dürscheid. Dann ging es auf Trails am Wiembach entlang (3 Bachdurchfahrungen) und schließlich unter der A1 durch hoch zur Deponie bei Straßerhof. Dort Richtung Heidberg und wieder trailig bergab zur Hirzensberger Mühle (4. Bachdurchfahrung). Von dort durch Ropenstall wieder rauf nach Neuboddenberg und dort wieder runter und auf FAB zunächst am Leimbach entlang und dann hoch Richtung Edelrath. Von dort wieder runter durch Uppersberg und an der Dhünn entlang zurück nach Schlebusch.

So war es zumindest geplant... Wir sind - da wir alle nach Richtung Dellbrück mussten - dann allerdings von der Dhünn die K5 nach Schildgen hoch und von da über Katterbach nach Dellbrück gefahren. 

Bei mir - der ich allerdings vorher noch Berhard in Rath abgeholt hatte - standen 56 km, 4:02 h und 500 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. Die eigentliche Tour - mit Ende in Schlebusch - hätte 25 km, rund 2:00 h und 450 Höhenmeter gehabt.

Als Fazit würde ich sagen, dass es viel schön schnell bergab ging (mir gefällt das ja) und auf schön ruhigen Strecken bergauf. Die Gegend rund um Dürscheid hat sicher noch einiges zu bieten - und wir werden vermutlich nicht das letzte Mal dorthin gefahren sein.


----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> will mit..



Gute Besserung! Und es ergibt sich sicherlich mal was - vielleicht auch mal eine Tour am Wochende?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Und es ergibt sich sicherlich mal was - vielleicht auch mal eine Tour am Wochende?



ja warum nicht. wegen mir auch dieses wochenende, nur darf die tour nicht zu lang sein (nur so um die 2 stunden) da ich die zeit sonst zum lernen brauche..  aber bald sind ja semesterferien, dann hab ich wieder viel zeit


----------



## Jerd (29. Januar 2008)

Wie wär's mit Samstag, so gegen 11-13 Uhr? Wir könnten Teile der gestrigen Strecke fahren, aber statt von Dürscheid über die Hügel nach Blecher stattdessen am Bornheimer Bach entlang zurück fahren. 

Das ganze hätte dann etwa Explorer-Charackter: Es geht über Wanderwege, die ich nur von der Karte kenne - aber es sind eben Wanderwege und nicht irgendwelche Linie, die eventuell ein Weg sein könnten


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Januar 2008)

jo, mir ist eigentlich alles recht, hauptsache ich komm mal raus hier . ich muss nur danach noch fit genug sein, mich noch mehrere stunden an den schreibtisch zu setzen  aber das ist alles eine sache des tempos  
mein rad ist noch nicht geputzt, kann auch ruhig schlammig werden  
lg


----------



## ralf (29. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, hier der Tourbericht...
> 
> Von Schlebusch aus fuhren
> 
> ...



... tja Gerd, da hast Du eine wunderschöne Tour geguidet.  

Das hat mir so richtig Spaß gemacht, zumal ich bis auf die letzten 5 Km überhaupt nicht wußte, wo wir im Augenblick waren ...  

Die Mischung war genau nach meinem Geschmack. Recht flowig das Ganze.  

... und das hier    ist nun wirklich nicht zu kurz gekommen ...  ...  

Super Tour in angenehmster Männerrunde! Es fehlte nur noch der Jägermeister ...  ... ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2008)

Ganz genau ...  das war richtig gut   .... alle Achtung  

Und so war es dann  gewesen :







Weiss der Teufel warum die Pilledrieher so viel Land und Ortschaften haben   ... dazu meine ehrlich gemeinten Komplimente  

Jägermeister für unterwegs ... wahnsinnig geile Idee  ! ! ! 



ralf schrieb:


> ... tja Gerd, da hast Du eine wunderschöne Tour geguidet.
> 
> Das hat mir so richtig Spaß gemacht, zumal ich bis auf die letzten 5 Km überhaupt nicht wußte, wo wir im Augenblick waren ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerd (29. Januar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> jo, mir ist eigentlich alles recht, hauptsache ich komm mal raus hier . ich muss nur danach noch fit genug sein, mich noch mehrere stunden an den schreibtisch zu setzen  aber das ist alles eine sache des tempos
> mein rad ist noch nicht geputzt, kann auch ruhig schlammig werden
> lg



Dann machen wir doch Samstag, 11:00. Hier der LMB-Termin


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, hier der Tourbericht...
> 
> Von Schlebusch aus fuhren
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (30. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch Samstag, 11:00. Hier der LMB-Termin



bin dabei  
wer zu schnell ist, muss mich dann ziehen


----------



## Sunnybubbles (1. Februar 2008)

GUIIIDOOOOO wo bleibt deine Anmeldung für Samstag????


----------



## Jerd (1. Februar 2008)

Samstag soll es ja ordentlich kalt werden und es muss "mit winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen gerechnet" werden, gerade im Bergischen. Da ich mit (Glatt)eis bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Eis vs. Jerd: 2:0), werde ich deshalb wohl nicht raus ins Bergische fahren, sondern eine Runde durch den Wald drehen, ähnlich der, die wir vor 2 Wochen gefahren sind.

An Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt ändert sich aber nix


----------



## Sunnybubbles (1. Februar 2008)

macht nix, mir persönlich ist es egal, wos lang geht


----------



## Montana (1. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> GUIIIDOOOOO wo bleibt deine Anmeldung für Samstag????



Geht leider nicht  ich bin zur Zeit in Tdf und dort morgen in der Metro Material   für den Rosenmontagszug kaufen. 

Demnächst aber 100 %ig wieder. 

Euch wünsche ich  morgen viel Spass


----------



## Sunnybubbles (2. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht  ich bin zur Zeit in Tdf und dort morgen in der Metro Material   für den Rosenmontagszug kaufen.
> 
> Demnächst aber 100 %ig wieder.
> 
> Euch wünsche ich  morgen viel Spass



tztz.. immer diese ausreden..  metro hat doch bestimmt den ganzen tag auf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (2. Februar 2008)

tja, da hat der Guido was verpasst.. sehr schöne Tour mit unendlich viel Schlamm in allen Variationen (zäh, flüssig, matschig.. ). Dazu die Erkenntnis, dass Jerd zum Känguruh mutiert und Angst vor Regenwürmern hat.   

also sehr schöne Tour, gerne wieder  
lg
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2008)

Wir sind gerade aus der Metro zurück und ich bin auch etwas neidisch  auf eure von mir leider verpasste Tour. Diese scheint ja wie gewohnt sehr nett gewesen zu sein.  

Aber dafür haben wir nun Miniaturen  in allen denkbaren Variationen. 

Heute Abend geht es zunächst mal zum _Geisterzoch_ und morgen hier in Tdf und Montag ... na was wohl  

Bis bald   




Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> tja, da hat der Guido was verpasst.. sehr schöne Tour mit unendlich viel Schlamm in allen Variationen (zäh, flüssig, matschig.. ). Dazu die Erkenntnis, dass Jerd zum Känguruh mutiert und Angst vor Regenwürmern hat.
> 
> also sehr schöne Tour, gerne wieder
> lg
> Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (2. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Dazu die Erkenntnis, dass Jerd zum Känguruh mutiert und Angst vor Regenwürmern hat.



Da bin ich wohl ein Fall für's Dschungelcamp


----------



## Jerd (5. Februar 2008)

Nächsten Montag kann ich leider nicht, da ist das monatliche Kegeln... 

Wenn sich keine anderer Guide findet (Alex?), könnte ich die Tour am Dienstag abend nachholen. Es ginge "wie gewohnt" relaxed so 25 km durch das Leverkusener Umland. Alles sehr wellnessig. 

Wie ist da das Interesse?

Ich wollte außerdem am Samstag eine (Explorer-)Runde drehen. So eher nachmittags, weil der Freitag Abend vermutlich etwas feucht-fröhlich wird  
Ich würde ja gerne mal den Linnefe-Bach entlang fahren, komme aber alleine nie soweit, weil ich mich im Exploren ergehe. Helmut, hast du Zeit und Lust?


----------



## hama687 (6. Februar 2008)

immer wenns interresant wird muss der alex arbeiten


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Nächsten Montag kann ich leider nicht, da ist das monatliche Kegeln...
> Wenn sich keine anderer Guide findet (Alex?), könnte ich die Tour am Dienstag abend nachholen. Es ginge "wie gewohnt" relaxed so 25 km durch das Leverkusener Umland. Alles sehr wellnessig.
> Wie ist da das Interesse?
> Ich wollte außerdem am Samstag eine (Explorer-)Runde drehen. So eher nachmittags, weil der Freitag Abend vermutlich etwas feucht-fröhlich wird
> Ich würde ja gerne mal den Linnefe-Bach entlang fahren, komme aber alleine nie soweit, weil ich mich im Exploren ergehe. Helmut, hast du Zeit und Lust?



Fürs Wochenende (Samstag?) habe ich wieder eine größere Runde im Auge. 
Da kann man echt süchtig nach werden. Vor allem bei dem angedrohten Sonnenschein.
Ich wollte von Schildgen zum Lüderich und mich dort und im KF umsehen.
Eine genaue Strecke liegt aber nicht fest. Ich suche noch ein paar Trails dort (die ich wieder vergessen habe).
Da es, wie gesagt länger wird, werde ich auch früh starten.
Ich kann dem Alkoholtrinken nix abgewinnen. :kotz: 

Vom Herbst habe ich noch die Runde um die Dhünntalsperre offen, die kommt noch.
Den Linnefetail können wir gerne mal im Rahmen einer "Hausrunde" fahren, ist ja nicht so weit.


----------



## Jerd (7. Februar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Da es, wie gesagt länger wird, werde ich auch früh starten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Den Linnefetail können wir gerne mal im Rahmen einer "Hausrunde" fahren, ist ja nicht so weit.



Schade.. Aber sag Bescheid, wenn du mal die Hausrunde fährst, dann komme ich mit.


----------



## Jerd (7. Februar 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> immer wenns interresant wird muss der alex arbeiten



Du arbeitetst doch Samstags bis 14:00 Uhr, oder? Da könnte ich dich von der Arbeit abholen, und dann könnten wir zum Linnefebach zockeln. 

Ansonsten evtl. Montag nachmittag


----------



## hama687 (7. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Du arbeitetst doch Samstags bis 14:00 Uhr, oder? Da könnte ich dich von der Arbeit abholen, und dann könnten wir zum Linnefebach zockeln.
> 
> Ansonsten evtl. Montag nachmittag



muss bis 16 uhr werd ich morgen wissen vllt auch bis 18 uhr


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
eines habe ich heute gemerkt, alleine zu fahren ist langweilig.
Da ich mich aber nach Trails umsehen wollte, wäre es für die MitfahrerInnen langweilig geworden, also besser es langweilt sich nur einer.  
Die nächste Wochenendrunde wird also wieder "Gruppenkompatibel" und ich suche was Bewährtes aus.
Jerd sage was vom Linnefetrail, kein Problem. 
Durch das Eifgental oder an der Dhünntalsperre vorbei, beide ca. 40km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (9. Februar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> eines habe ich heute gemerkt, alleine zu fahren ist langweilig.
> Da ich mich aber nach Trails umsehen wollte, wäre es für die MitfahrerInnen langweilig geworden, also besser es langweilt sich nur einer.
> Die nächste Wochenendrunde wird also wieder "Gruppenkompatibel" aus und ich suche was Bewährtes aus.
> ...



morgen abend vllt? so 19 uhr


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Februar 2008)

Morgen geht nicht, da muss ich Zuhause was machen. 
Und da fahre ich auch nicht im dunkeln, wenn du schon mal da warst, dann weist du auch warum.


----------



## hama687 (9. Februar 2008)

ne bis her war ich da noch nicht, ich rätsel noch wo das sein könnte 

hört sich aber gut an, nightride mit echt bösen trails


----------



## Jerd (11. Februar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> eines habe ich heute gemerkt, alleine zu fahren ist langweilig.
> Da ich mich aber nach Trails umsehen wollte, wäre es für die MitfahrerInnen langweilig geworden, also besser es langweilt sich nur einer.
> Die nächste Wochenendrunde wird also wieder "Gruppenkompatibel" und ich suche was Bewährtes aus.
> ...



 

Ich kann allerdings wieder nur Samstags - und würde dann gerne den Weg an der Dhünntalsperre vorbei nehmen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Februar 2008)

hallo Jerd
wie wärs Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit einer Kerstinmussnurnocheineläppischematheklausurschreibenundhatwiederzeitzumbiken-Tour?  
Mein Rad kratzt schon an der Kellertür  
gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (11. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo Jerd
> wie wärs Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit einer Kerstinmussnurnocheineläppischematheklausurschreibenundhatwiederzeitzumbiken-Tour?
> Mein Rad kratzt schon an der Kellertür
> gruß
> Kerstin



Im Prinzip ja ! Allerdings kann ich noch nicht absehen, ob da kurzfristig Arbeit ansteht. Und eventuell muss ich am Donnerstag zum Kunden in die Stadt. 

Morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (11. Februar 2008)

So, Kegeln fällt aus, weil die Magen-Darm-Grippe kursiert. Von daher könnte ich heute abend eine Tour anbieten!

Interesse?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, Kegeln fällt aus, weil die Magen-Darm-Grippe kursiert. Von daher könnte ich heute abend eine Tour anbieten!
> 
> Interesse?



interesse ja.. aber heute und morgen ist noch hardcore-chemielernen angesagt


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich kann allerdings wieder nur Samstags - und würde dann gerne den Weg an der Dhünntalsperre vorbei nehmen.



Dann halte ich den Samstag im Auge. Aber ab Morgens 10:00Uhr! 
Abends ist bei mir im Moment schlecht, da ich nicht immer absehen kann, wie lange ich arbeiten muss.


----------



## Jerd (12. Februar 2008)

Morgen, Mittwoch, abends biete ich eine Tour an. 

Kerstin, ist das OK für dich? Ist ein Abend-Termin, damit der Guido auch mit kann.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Februar 2008)

joa.. radel allerdings noch an dem tag nach bensberg hoch, also schöööön langsam 

oh wie freu ich mich auf mein rad


----------



## Jerd (12. Februar 2008)

So, komme gerade von einer Tour mit Jörg zurück. miri-mtb, die den Termin eingestellt hatte, konnte leider dann doch nicht  . Vielleicht liest sie aber ja hier mit und kommt mal die Tage zur Dünnwald-Runde 

Jörg und ich fuhren jedenfalls vom Wiener Platz über Stammheim, Flittard, Dünnwald, Thielenbruch, Refrath und Dellbrück zurück nach Holweide. In Dünnwald erwischte mich eine Reifenpanne  

Bei mir standen dann 30 km und eine Fahrzeit von 1:36 auf dem Tacho. Höhenmeter gab es eigentlich keine  

Morgen machen wir es dann natürlich gemütlicher


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
 Hier ist der Termin  für Samstag. Wer mitfahren möchte sollte sich anmelden oder mir eine Nachricht schicken, sonst fahre ich alleine früher los.  
Das Wetter soll ja trocken und kalt werden.
Morgen Abend fahre ich auch mit, bis dann.


----------



## Tazz (13. Februar 2008)

He he Kinders  

Ich bin erster und schon schön im warmen  
Hoffe ihr hattet noch eine schöne Tour

Gruß
Tazz


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Februar 2008)

schööne tour.. 
... aber nicht ganz unfallfrei.. beim absteigen vor meiner haustür bin ich auf der wahrscheinlich einzigen glatten steinplatte im ganzen hinterhof ausgerutscht und gegen ein geländer geknallt  
naja ausser blaue flecken nix passiert..
auf dem rückweg bin ich so langsam gefahren, dass ich satte 4 std eintragen konnte  
bis die tage
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (14. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> beim absteigen vor meiner haustür bin ich auf der wahrscheinlich einzigen glatten steinplatte im ganzen hinterhof ausgerutscht und gegen ein geländer geknallt
> naja ausser blaue flecken nix passiert..



Oh je... Hoffentlich tut es nicht ganz so weh.

Bei der gestrigen Tour trafen sich 

[email protected],
[email protected]ürger,
[email protected],
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Alex tauchte zwar am Treffpunkt auf, fuhr dann leider jedoch doch nicht mit 

Wir fünf fuhren dann zunächst ein wenig ums Naturschutzgebiet herum und dann weiter durch den Wald Richtung Dünnwald. Dabei musste einige Male ein Weg gesucht werden  Von Dünnwald ging es am Schwimmbad vorbei Richtung Diepesschrater Mühle, wo wir auf tazz und ultra2 (wenn ich nicht irre) vom Team III trafen, die uns dann bis Nussbaum begleiten sollten.

Wir fuhren von Nussbaum weiter über Voiswinkel nach Oberbornsbach, wo alle bisher gesammelten Höhenmeter auf einen Schlag trailabwärts vernichtet wurden.

Unten im Scherfbachtal fuhren wir dann über Odenthal und Schildgen an der Dhünn entlang nach Hause, auch wenn Teile des Weges nicht so fahrbar waren, wie ich das in Erinnerung hatte...  

Bei mir standen für die Runde dann 29 km, 2:35 Fahrzeit und 300 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho.

PS @tazz: Es wurde nachher wirklich schweinekalt. Als ich zu Hause war, hatte es Minusgrade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2008)

Danke schön für die nette Tour  , Gerd.

Das hat wieder grossen Spass gemacht und ist für mich die ultimative Feierabendtour die ich sozusagen als verlängerten _dayjob_ Rückweg mitnehmen kann. 

Gerne wieder und es war auch nett mal wieder ein paar Meter mit _Tazz_ und _ultra2_ gefahren zu sein. Das war ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr der Fall.

Bis demnächst






Jerd schrieb:


> Oh je... Hoffentlich tut es nicht ganz so weh.
> 
> Bei der gestrigen Tour trafen sich
> 
> ...


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Februar 2008)

Nette Runde um meinen Heimatort. 
Auch ein für mich neuer Trail war dabei. 
Aber ich hatte ja schon gesagt, das ich mich dort mal umsehen wollte.
Dann bis Samstag, da wird es auch kalt, aber hoffentlich ohne den eisigen Nebel.
Ich habe jetzt noch kalte Füße von Heute.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, es war gestern nett die Jerd-Truppe getroffen zu haben. 

@Montana - Jetzt wo du dich ja quasi überall rumtreibst, werden wir uns bestimmt wieder häufiger sehen.


----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, es war gestern nett die Jerd-Truppe getroffen zu haben.
> 
> @Montana - Jetzt wo du dich ja quasi überall rumtreibst, werden wir uns bestimmt wieder häufiger sehen.




Kein Problem  gerne  

Ich kann einfach nicht mehr weiter immer nur in diesem einem schönen Wald  meine Kreise ziehen. Abwechslung muss einfach mal sein .

Viel Spass wünsche ich Dir und den Anderen der netten grossen  Gruppe am Samstag


----------



## ralf (14. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht mehr weiter immer nur in diesem einem schönen Wald  meine Kreise ziehen.



... ich kauf' ihn Dir ab. ... ...   ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ich kauf' ihn Dir ab. ... ...   ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Keine Chance .. Ralf .. wenn ich Deine _history_ betrachte bist Du dort doch schon viel länger unterwegs  

Aber stimmt schon ... zumindest der Matsche trail  gehört alleine dem _Montana _

Schluss und aus   

Bis bald ...


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Februar 2008)

Heute trafen sich in Schildgen zu der von Gerd @Jerd gewünschten Befahrung des Linnefetrails:
Achim @Ommer
Gerd @Jerd
Helmut @Schildbürger
Bei *schönstem Sonnenschein* fuhren wir von Schildgen nach Neschen, an der Dhünntalsperre entlang nach Grunewald, dann den Linnefetrail.
Am Schöllerhof entschieden wir uns, den Trail an der Dhünn entlang nach Altenberg zu fahren.
Ich meinte noch, dass wir um diese Zeit (ca. 13:30Uhr) eine Chance hätten den "MTB-Pilgerzug" von Wuppertal nach Köln dort zu treffen.
Die waren aber nicht zu sehen. 
Dann sprang mir die Kette ab und verklemmte sich übelst an der Kurbel. Das Kettenschloss klemmte auch erst. 
Als ich dann die Kette auseinander hatte, gings immer noch nicht. 
Als Gerd und ich ackerten um die Kette zu lösen, kamen die Pilger vorbei. (Ob der liebe Gott seine Finger im Spiel hatte?)  
Ein Fahrer (vom Team Tomburg, den Namen weiß ich leider nicht) half auch mit und gab mir einen Tip.  
Mit dem Fuß und meinem Gewicht auf der Kette löste sie sich dann.
Vielen Dank! 
Schnell alles wieder montiert und dem Pilgerzug gefolgt, so ergaben sich noch ein paar nette Gespräche zwischen den MitfahrerInnen der beiden Gruppen. 
Die Pilgergruppe stärkte sich in einem Biergarten in Altenberg und unsere Gruppe fuhr weiter nach Schildgen.
Zusammen kamen bei der Runde 43km mit 680hm bei einer Fahrzeit von 3:45Stunden, Gesamtzeit ca. 5Stunden.


----------



## Jerd (16. Februar 2008)

Eine super Tour, Helmut!  Der Linnefetrail gefällt mir echt gut, entspricht genau dem, was ich derzeit fahren kann.   

Bei mir kamen sogar 4:50 h aufs Winterpokal-Konto, weil ich noch im Dünnwald rungegondelt bin. Und da habe ich endlich die lange gesucht Durchfahrt von der Diepeschrater Mühle zur S-Bahn-Brücke Paffrather Str. gefunden.


----------



## Ommer (16. Februar 2008)

Eine schöne Tour bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, danke Helmut !

Einmal hat uns die große Pilgergruppe bei der Kettenpanne überholt, dann haben wir sie nochmal gesehen, bei ihrer Einkehr am Haus Wißkirchen. So viel pilgernde Biker hab ich noch nie gesehen. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich aber froh das Ihr auch so einen schöne Tour wie wir hattet    
Aus dem Team Tomburg war nur Handlampe zugegen ......... aber war es nicht wingover ? der was dazu gesagt hatte ............ 

ähmm  bis bald im Wald  , wo wir uns ja jetzt ständig im selbigen finden


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Februar 2008)

Er war es:  



Der Herr Wheeliefahrer. Wir kennen uns von ein paar Runden mit Team Tomburg.
Leider weis ich seinen Namen nicht.  Daher nahm ich an der er dazu gehört.
Vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Gewaltanwendung, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2008)

Ach, ihr meint diesen Kollegen hier


----------



## Jerd (17. Februar 2008)

Habe mal für morgen abend einen Termin eingestellt.

Generelle können ja einige Montags nicht - und bei mir kommt ja auch einmal im Monat was dazwischen... Von daher sollte man den Termin eventuell verlegen? Wie seht ihr denn das? Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Jerd (18. Februar 2008)

Da sich bis jetzt niemand für den Montagsride begeistern konnte, und ich auch nicht sooo Lust habe, habe ich den Termin mal auf Dienstag verschoben.


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Februar 2008)

Morgen geht bei  mir nicht, sonst versuche ich wieder dabei zu sein. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (19. Februar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Strecke von Wuppertal Beyenburg nach Köln bin ich schon gefahren, aber nur bis Bergisch Gladbach Schildgen.
> Den Rest bis zum Kölner Dom werdet ihr ja alleine finden.
> Ich habe mich an die Beschilderung gehalten, allerdings in Wermelskirchen ein wenig verfranzt.
> ...



da musst du aber auch mal ne tour auschreiben, helmut, von köln nach achen


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Februar 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> da musst du aber auch mal ne tour auschreiben, helmut, von köln nach achen



Mmmmh, ist mir zu flach.  
Bis Pulheim bin ich mal gekommen.  
Ab Schevenhütte wird es wohl wieder hügliger. Ist aber eine weite Anfahrt bis dahin. Schevenhütte bis Aachen, geplant  ca. 25km und 350hm.

Ich bin mal von Wiehl nach Bergisch Gladbach gefahren. Das waren 65km bei ca. 850hm.  
Nächstes Wochenende geht es bei mir nur am Sonntag. Aber da habe ich Lust auf ein paar nette Trails, wenn es nicht regnet. Weis aber noch nicht was ich mache.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. Februar 2008)

Ich wär schon gerne mitgekommen..
Aber meine HR Nabe wird nach Bikedoc bald in die ewigen Bikegründe eingehen..    da meine Felge auch krumm und schief ist  (zwar jetzt vom Doc wieder halbwegs gerade gehämmert.. aber perfekt wirds nimmer) brauche ich ein neues Hinterrad!!! die Mavic x233 Felge gibts scheinbar nich mehr.. un hab grad recht viel schlechtes über den mavic service gelesen, deshalb darfs auch was anderes sein, fällt dir/euch was ein??? hab noch nie in meinem Leben ne neue felge gekauft  ich sach jetzt einfach mal max 100 für das ganze HR Laufrad sollte ich zusammen bekommen können, will ja keinen schund 
lg


----------



## Jerd (20. Februar 2008)

Ich habe für nächste Woche mal 2 Termine reingestellt, Montag und Dienstag, als Alternativen. Welcher von beiden gefahren wird, sehen wir dann am Sonntag (vielleicht mache ich auch beide). Wer an beiden Termine kann, trage sich auch bitte bei beiden ein.

Montag 
Dienstag

Die Tour geht in die Hardt - genau, in *die* Hardt, auch wenn das schon KFL-Gebiet ist  Damit auch "Bergisch Gladbach und in der Ecke" mal zum Zug kommt.

Am Samstag früher nachmittag fahre ich die Strecke mal probeweise ab, um zu sehen, ob alles frei und fahrbar ist. Hat jemand Lust, mich zu begleiten? Alex, ich könnte dich auch um 14:00 Uhr bei der Arbeit abholen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ...deshalb darfs auch was anderes sein, fällt dir/euch was ein??? hab noch nie in meinem Leben ne neue felge gekauft  ich sach jetzt einfach mal max 100 für das ganze HR Laufrad sollte ich zusammen bekommen können, will ja keinen schund
> lg


 
Eine geöste Rigida ZAC-19 HR-Felge gibt es (wahlweise in schwarz oder silber) inkl. Schnellspanner und Deore-Nabe schon für 42,90  im schönen Bonn  (nämlich hier). Hier sogar als kompletten Laufradsatz mit Messingnippel (korrosionsbeständiger als Alunippel) für 74,90 . 

Die Zac-19 ist eine bekannte Brot-und-Butter-Felge, nix besonderes, gewichtsmäßig eher schwer als leicht, manchmal auch belächelt, aber unauffällig im Betrieb und solide. Gegen mehr Kohle gibt es dann noch viele, viele andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> ...
> Die Tour geht in die Hardt - genau, in *die* Hardt, auch wenn das schon KFL-Gebiet ist  Damit auch "Bergisch Gladbach und in der Ecke" mal zum Zug kommt.
> 
> Am Samstag frÃ¼her nachmittag fahre ich die Strecke mal probeweise ab, um zu sehen, ob alles frei und fahrbar ist. Hat jemand Lust, mich zu begleiten? Alex, ich kÃ¶nnte dich auch um 14:00 Uhr bei der Arbeit abholen.



Ob ich am Samstagnachmittag kann entscheidet sich erst Freitagabend. 
Frau und Tochter haben am Samstag fast zeitgleich ihre Spiele und ich muss dann ggf. die Tochter fahren.
Sonst wÃ¼rde ich gerne mitfahren. Ist ja auch bis 18:00Uhr hell.

@Sunnybubbles
Einen LRS mit der Rigida ZAC-19 habe ich noch hier, allerdings fÃ¼r V-Brake.
Keine Disk-Nabe. Die hielt bei meinen 90kg.
Aber auch die Mavic die ich jetzt habe halten bei mir.
Sonst guck auch mal hier:
http://www.poison-bikes.de
Die haben einen Laufradkonfigurator.


> Mavic XM 317 Disc
> XT Disc HR
> DT Competition schwarz Speichen
> 32 Messingnippel schwarz
> Gesamtsumme:     â¬ 70,00


Die sollen sehr gut sein:
http://www.actionsports.de/


> *Shimano XT Disc Custom Hinterrad
> *Hinterrad incl Schnellspanner
> fertig von Hand eingespeicht, zentriert und mehrfach abgedrÃ¼ckt!
> Felgen,Speichen und Nippel frei wÃ¤hlbar
> ...



Eventl. eine breitere 19er Felge nehmen.
Hier noch mit Disk-Nabe:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k448/a6032/deore_disc_hinterrad_mit_rigida_taurus.html



> Deore Disc Hinterrad mit Rigida Taurus
> Deore 6-Loch Disc Nabe mit Rigida Taurus 2000 Disc Felge und DT Speichen 2.0. Gewicht HR ca. 1150 Gramm. Lieferumfang inkl. Schnellspanner.
> 
> *54,90 â¬ *


----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich habe für nächste Woche mal 2 Termine reingestellt, Montag und Dienstag, als Alternativen. Welcher von beiden gefahren wird, sehen wir dann am Sonntag (vielleicht mache ich auch beide). Wer an beiden Termine kann, trage sich auch bitte bei beiden ein.
> 
> Montag
> Dienstag
> ...




ich muss leider von 10-15 uhr, danach gerne

ah schitt falkscher account ps. hier alex!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Februar 2008)

puh... was nehm ich nur.. was haltet ihr davon? 

http://bike-components.de/catalog/Laufr%E4der/MTB+Disc+6+Loch/XT+M756+Disc+6+Loch+%2B+XR+4.2+D+%2B+DT+2%2C0-1%2C8-2%2C0+Laufrad%20Laufrads?osCsid=c8da1a04dc74780be9eb402f68e220ce

ich find die cool, und ich glaub auch nicht zu teuer, oder? 

vllt sollte ich mir nen einrad kaufen, dann brauch ich nicht mehr so viele laufräder   

aber der laufradkonfigurator ist auch ganz nett. morgen spiel ich damit ein bisschen rum, vllt komm ich ja noch günstiger weg


----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> puh... was nehm ich nur.. was haltet ihr davon?



Felge und Speichen sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wobei Du bei Deinem Gewicht auch leichtere Speichen nehmen könntest. Die Shimano Naben sind robust aber nicht so gaannz gut. Ich denke, für "normale" Fahrer/innen ist das alles völlig Ok.


----------



## Jerd (21. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich muss leider von 10-15 uhr, danach gerne
> 
> ah schitt falkscher account ps. hier alex!



Auch gut, hole ich dich eben um 15:00 Uhr ab.   Schick mir mal per PM die Addresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Felge und Speichen sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wobei Du bei Deinem Gewicht auch leichtere Speichen nehmen könntest. Die Shimano Naben sind robust aber nicht so gaannz gut. Ich denke, für "normale" Fahrer/innen ist das alles völlig Ok.



woher kennst du mein gewicht   
ich bin jetzt ein jahr mit einer popeligen deore nabe durch die gegend gefahren. davor hat die 4 jahre den alex ausgehalten, deshalb denke ich, ne xt nabe sollte meinen ansprüchen genügen  wenn felge und speichen  sind, werd ich mal anfangen, meine essensrationen zu kürzen, damit ich mir das rad nächsten monat leisten kann. 
lg 
Kerstin


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ... Die Shimano Naben sind robust aber nicht so gaannz gut. ....


 ...und bedürfen hin und wieder etwas Einstell-/Wartungsarbeiten. 

Das Laufrad sollte letztlich zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikes passen. Es macht keinen großen Sinn, einen Billig-Laufradsatz an einem Hightech-Bike zu fahren. Umgekehrt natürlich genauso sinnlos. Vielleicht auch einfach mal den Dealer Deines Vertrauens fragen - die zaubern oft noch etwas Gebrauchtes günstig aus dem Hut  .


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> woher kennst du mein gewicht



Kenn ich nicht. Aber die Competition ist DIE stabile Speiche von DT Swiss. Für Fahrer so ab 90 kg - oder wenn man es halt ultrastabil mag. Und wir sind schon mal KFL gemeinsam gefahren, wenn Du nicht drastisch zugelegt hast, dann sollte da noch etwas Luft bei Dir sein


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...und bedürfen hin und wieder etwas Einstell-/Wartungsarbeiten.
> 
> Das Laufrad sollte letztlich zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikes passen. Es macht keinen großen Sinn, einen Billig-Laufradsatz an einem Hightech-Bike zu fahren. Umgekehrt natürlich genauso sinnlos. Vielleicht auch einfach mal den Dealer Deines Vertrauens fragen - die zaubern oft noch etwas Gebrauchtes günstig aus dem Hut  .



Naja, 1x im Jahr eine Ladung Fett und gut ist, die sind äusserst problemlos.

Gebrauchte Fahrräder hat der Fahrradmarkt in Schlebusch am Bahnhof.
Vielleicht hat der noch ein geeignetes Laufrad.


----------



## hama687 (21. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das Laufrad sollte letztlich zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikes passen.



mein bike hat kein konzept.  (ausser alles schwarz )

bin mittlerweile der meinung, ich sollte mir dann direkt nen satz kaufen. schließlich wird das vr auch nicht jünger. heisst im klartext: bis ende märz (geburtstag.. yippie.. GELD ) eier ich mit der kaputten nabe durch die gegend und kauf mir dann 2 stk.. sowas http://www1.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=MTB_Satz_18
oder sowas http://www1.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=MTB_Satz_16.. kommt dann auf den kassenstand an .. wobei ich eher zum ersten tendiere.. *sabber* hat nur keine schwarzen speichen.. 

ups.. falscher account.. hier kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wie befürchtet werde ich heute Nachmittag nicht zum Radfahren kommen.
Ich darf Taxi spielen für unsere Tochter.
Da ich zwischen den Fahrten etwas Zeit habe, habe ich mich dazu durchgerunden meine Bikes mal zu waschen.
Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## Jerd (23. Februar 2008)

Schade... Wenn noch jemand Lust hat: Ich breche so gegen 13:00 Uhr auf und könnte dann um 13:30 in Schlebusch sein


----------



## Jerd (23. Februar 2008)

Meine Testrunde heute ergab, das zwar alles (relativ) schön trocken und gut fahrbar ist, aber die von mir anvisierte Runde eher in Richtung 35 km, 500 Höhenmeter ginge.

Das ist wohl kaum Schlebusch-Nightride-tauglich 

Von daher werde ich mir für Montag oder Dienstag wohl was anderes ausdenken müssen.


----------



## hama687 (24. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Meine Testrunde heute ergab, das zwar alles (relativ) schön trocken und gut fahrbar ist, aber die von mir anvisierte Runde eher in Richtung 35 km, 500 Höhenmeter ginge.
> 
> Das ist wohl kaum Schlebusch-Nightride-tauglich
> 
> Von daher werde ich mir für Montag oder Dienstag wohl was anderes ausdenken müssen.



dienstag bin ich dabei 
lg kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Meine Testrunde heute ergab, das zwar alles (relativ) schön trocken und gut fahrbar ist, aber die von mir anvisierte Runde eher in Richtung 35 km, 500 Höhenmeter ginge.
> 
> Das ist wohl kaum Schlebusch-Nightride-tauglich
> 
> Von daher werde ich mir für Montag oder Dienstag wohl was anderes ausdenken müssen.



500 hm hatten wir doch auch schon mal montags  Es kommt immer auf die zu bewältigenden Anstiege an. 

Mir ist es *diesmal* egal ob wir Montag oder Dienstag fahren.


----------



## Jerd (24. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> 500 hm hatten wir doch auch schon mal montags  Es kommt immer auf die zu bewältigenden Anstiege an.



Bring mich nicht auf dumme Ideen...  

Da Dienstags mehr Leute können, fahren wir dieses Mal am Dienstag, auch wenn da (leichter) Regen vorausgesagt ist . Die Strecke wird so 25 km haben, und alle Steigungen liegen am Anfang. Voiswinkel und Odenthal stehen wieder auf dem Programm.

Alles ganz gesittet 

Den Montagstermin habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Februar 2008)

jippie  
warum darf man schwerstgartenarbeit nicht als alternative sportart eintragen.. dann hätte ich diese woche sooooo viele punkte  naja, dienstag dann. schön langsam fahren, damits länger dauert


----------



## ralf (24. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> jippie
> warum darf man schwerstgartenarbeit nicht als alternative sportart eintragen.. dann hätte ich diese woche sooooo viele punkte  naja, dienstag dann. schön langsam fahren, damits länger dauert



... und wer hat nun geschrieben? ... ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (26. Februar 2008)

ich muss mich leider für heute abmelden, bin doppelt gebucht.. dazu tut mein handgelenk reichlich weh, weshalb ich dann auf die Tour verzichten werde. wünsche euch viel spass.. nach meinem Urlaub cool: ) im mittlerweile wieder 20 grad warmen antalya fahr ich wieder mit .


----------



## Jerd (26. Februar 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich muss mich leider für heute abmelden, bin doppelt gebucht.. dazu tut mein handgelenk reichlich weh, weshalb ich dann auf die Tour verzichten werde. wünsche euch viel spass.. nach meinem Urlaub cool: ) im mittlerweile wieder 20 grad warmen antalya fahr ich wieder mit .



Schade, dann aber einen schönen Urlaub  

Für alle anderen: Hier nieselt es leicht, das heißt ich fahre jetzt los. Bis gleich im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schade, dann aber einen schönen Urlaub
> 
> Für alle anderen: Hier nieselt es leicht, das heißt ich fahre jetzt los. Bis gleich im Wald



Hier geht die Welt gerade unter  

Na ja ... was soll es  ... leisten wir doch gerne etwas Entwicklungjhilfe in Leverkusen ... 
und das Beste was wir haben ist ...

... unser Highlight ... das berühmte KFL Wetter  ... bitte schön hier ist es ... gerne geschehen  

Bis gleich im rain


----------



## Jerd (26. Februar 2008)

Ja, was in Köln ein leichter Regen war, wuchs sich je näher man Leverkusen kam zu einem reellen Wolkenbruch aus. Als ich so 18:20 in Schlebusch ankam, hat es (glaube ich) sogar gehagelt  

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]_K und
[email protected]

ließen sich davon jedoch nicht beeindrucken, und fuhren als der Regen nachließ frohen Mutes von Schlebusch Richtung Schildgen. 

Allerdings war der Dünnwald in ein Feuchtgebiet verwandelt worden: mannsgroße Pfützen aller Orten, Schlamm und - wenn auch zunächst nur vereinzelt - Frösche! Wir pflügten trotzdem zunächst Richtung Kalmünten und von dort runter zur L101. Dann ging es die einzige "richtige" Steigung des Tages über Unterbeck hoch nach Küchenberg, und dort wieder runter zum Sportplatz in Odenthal. 

Von dort an der Dhünn entlang wieder Richtung Schildgen und hoch nach Nußbaum, dort den Trail am Fuße des Schotteranstieges bis zur Straße. Mittlerweile hatten sich die Frösche explosionsartig vermehrt - die Trails wurden zu Slalomparcouren, und auch auf den FAB waren Schlangenlinien angesagt.

Das nahm manchem schönen Trail dann irgendwie den Flow  

Wir fuhren jedenfalls weiter zur Diepeschrather Mühle, kurvten dann trailig Richtung Dünnwalder Wildpark und nahmen noch den Mini-Downhill am Tümpel am Wanderparkplatz mit (während die Auffahrt mit Fröschen gespickt war, ist mir bergab keine aufgefallen..  ).

Irgendwann hatte es auch aufgehört zu regnen.

In Dünnwald ging es über die Odenthaler Str. und dann im Wald mehrheitlich auf wurzeligen Trails wieder Richtung Schildgen und dann nach Schlebusch.

Alles in allem waren das dann 26 km, in geschätzten etwas über 2 h Netto-Fahrzeit (mein $böse_wörter$ Sigma-Tacho hat natürlich wieder über längere Zeit ausgesetz ) Höhenmeter bei mir: 230, aber ob das stimmt? Könnte jedenfalls hinkommen. Vielleicht weiß Guidos Magic Maps da genaueres...

Eine nette Tour mit netten Mitfahrern!  

PS: Am nächsten Montag kann ich nicht, daher meine nächste Tour am Dienstag.


----------



## Montana (26. Februar 2008)

Jau - Gerd - das war mal wieder eine nette Runde  

... und Deine Berichte werden auch immer besser ... 

Du hast aber den Feuersalamander vergessen zu erwähnen.

*Bis bald wieder im Dünnwald*






Jerd schrieb:


> Ja, was in Köln ein leichter Regen war, wuchs sich je näher man Leverkusen kam zu einem reellen Wolkenbruch aus. Als ich so 18:20 in Schlebusch ankam, hat es (glaube ich) sogar gehagelt
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Jerd (27. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast aber den Feuersalamander vergessen zu erwähnen.



Stimmt, und dabei war das der erste (lebende) Salamander, den ich seit 1978 gesehen habe!

BTW: Da ich nächsten Montag nicht kann findet der nächste Schlebusch-Nightride am Dienstag, den 4. März, statt.


----------



## Montana (3. März 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Stimmt, und dabei war das der erste (lebende) Salamander, den ich seit 1978 gesehen habe!
> 
> BTW: Da ich nächsten Montag nicht kann findet der nächste Schlebusch-Nightride am Dienstag, den 4. März, statt.



Wenn wir die Nighride diesmal auf ca. 2 Std begrenzen können, dann bin ich gerne dabei. Ich bin ja schon am Mittwoch im KF unterwegs und möchte nicht 2 Abende hintereinander zuuuuuu  lange unterwegs sein. 
Das wäre evtl. auch den Wettervorhersagen  nach angemessen. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jerd (3. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Nighride diesmal auf ca. 2 Std begrenzen können, dann bin ich gerne dabei. Ich bin ja schon am Mittwoch im KF unterwegs und möchte nicht 2 Abende hintereinander zuuuuuu  lange unterwegs sein.
> Das wäre evtl. auch den Wettervorhersagen  nach angemessen.
> 
> Gruß Guido



Wir können sicherlich auch nur durch den Dünnwald fahren, oder über Umwege nach Köln, wenn sich sonst keiner anmeldet.

Eventuell aber muss die Tour ganz ausfallen, weil ich arbeiten muss  Das weiß ich morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen soll das Wetter ja nicht so gut werden.
Um den Erfolg des Wintertrainings zu testen ist von meiner Seite, eine "best of Trails" für die Techniker unter uns geplant. Aber auch die Höhenmeter werden nicht zu kurz kommen.
Und als Vorschlag zum Abschluss des Winterpokals am Monatsende, die Umrundung der Großen Dhünntalsperre.
Allerdings nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Die Touren stelle ich dann ins LMB, es wird wahrscheinlich jeweils Samstags 10:00Uhr sein, weil da wohl mehr Leute Zeit haben.

Wer hat noch eine Idee für eine Ostertour?
Letztes Jahr war die bei Achim @Ommer ja sehr schön.


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. März 2008)

Hallo @all,

ich möchte mal kurz mein Interesse an einem Nightride mit Euch bekunden.
Fahrt ihr vielleicht auch mal in der zweiten Wochenhälfte, also entweder Mittwochs oder Donnerstags?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich beruflich in Remscheid zu tun habe und hier meist von Mittwoch bis Freitag vor Ort bin.

Falls Ihr keine Einwände gegen einen "Gastfahrer"   hättet, würde ich mich über eine positive Rückmeldung sehr freuen  
Bitte teilt mir doch auch mit, wann und wo ihr Euch immer trefft.
Müsste dann mal ein bisschen googeln  


Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis bald
Holger


----------



## Jerd (4. März 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ich möchte mal kurz mein Interesse an einem Nightride mit Euch bekunden.
> Fahrt ihr vielleicht auch mal in der zweiten Wochenhälfte, also entweder Mittwochs oder Donnerstags?



Neue Mitfahrer sind natürlich immer gerne gesehen , wir fahren aber meistens Montags oder Dienstags. Jeden Mittwoch jedoch startet ein Nightride im Königsforst, etwa morgen. Alles Details dazu im Königsforst-Thread

Mit dem Auto dürfte das nicht sehr viel weiter sein, der Treff liegt auch in Autobahn-Nähe, soviel ich weiß.

Die Teilnehmer der beiden Nightrides überschneiden sich gelegentlich


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

Gute Idee, Helmut ... sogar sehr gute Idee.  

Bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben an welchem Wochenende es losgehen soll damit ich das einplanen kann. Ich bin jedenfalls prinzipiell sehr interessiert.  

Frage zu "Best of trails" : in *unserem* Tempo ? . . . oder eher racemässig ... die richtigen Reifen habe ich  

Stimmt übrigens : Voriges Jahr die Osterrunde mit Achim und Martin war wirlich klasse.












Gruß Guido 





Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> morgen soll das Wetter ja nicht so gut werden.
> Um den Erfolg des Wintertrainings zu testen ist von meiner Seite, eine "best of Trails" für die Techniker unter uns geplant. Aber auch die Höhenmeter werden nicht zu kurz kommen.
> Und als Vorschlag zum Abschluss des Winterpokals am Monatsende, die Umrundung der Großen Dhünntalsperre.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (4. März 2008)

Da ich im Augenblick viel zu tun habe, muss die Tour heute abend ausfallen - es hatte sich ab er ja eh noch keiner angemeldet... 

Ich fahre aber mit dem Guido zur gewohnten Stunde von Schlebusch umweghaft nach Köln (grob über Diepesschrather Mühle und Schluchter Heide). Wenn uns da jemand begleiten will: nur zu.


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

Ich bin dabei ... und hätte mich im Normalfall natürlich auch angemeldet  ... aber da ich heute Abend auch nicht allzu viel Zeit habe ist das für mich eine optimale _FeierabendmitkleinemUmweg-Runde _ 

Wie Gerd schon schrieb : Begleitung ist herzlich willkommen.  




Jerd schrieb:


> Da ich im Augenblick viel zu tun habe, muss die Tour heute abend ausfallen - es hatte sich ab er ja eh noch keiner angemeldet...
> 
> Ich fahre aber mit dem Guido zur gewohnten Stunde von Schlebusch umweghaft nach Köln (grob über Diepesschrather Mühle und Schluchter Heide). Wenn uns da jemand begleiten will: nur zu.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. März 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> ich möchte mal kurz mein Interesse an einem Nightride mit Euch bekunden.
> Fahrt ihr vielleicht auch mal in der zweiten Wochenhälfte, also entweder Mittwochs oder Donnerstags?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich beruflich in Remscheid zu tun habe und hier meist von Mittwoch bis Freitag vor Ort bin.
> ...



Hallo Holger,
da lässt sich von meiner Seite her (nächste Woche?) sicher was einrichten.
Wenn du gerne langsam fährst.  Geht es auch früher (bei mir gehts ab 16:00Uhr)? Muss aber nicht sein, ich fahre nur nicht immer gerne im dunkeln.
Ansonsten bietet sich, wie Gerd es schon sagte, der Königsforst an.

@all
dieses Wochenende ist schon verplant, da wird es nur zu einer spontanen Runde am Samstag für mich reichen.

Zu der "best of Trails" kann ich nur sagen, das ich einige (Single-)trails hier in der Gegend befahren möchte. 
Da sollte eine gute Bikebeherrschung vorhanden sein. Gerd hat mich da auf eine Idee gebracht, die ich einbauen werde (echt fies). 
Die Trails bin ich so oder so öfters abgefahren, aber eben noch keine ganze Runde.
Rauf geht es gemütlich, aber eben auch mal kniffelig, da werde ich wohl der langsamste sein, runter sollte man laufen lassen können, auch wenn es was rappelt, nix im flachen. 
Da werden gute 35-40km Gesamtstrecke zusammenkommen. Und auch einiges an hm!
Ich hab da was im Kopf. Wenn ich am Samstag frühzeitig los komme, fahre ich die Strecke schon mal ab.  
Angedacht wäre dafür dann Samstag der 15.03.2008 ab 10:00Uhr.

Und Ostern? Wer weis was?


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich fahre aber mit dem Guido zur gewohnten Stunde von Schlebusch umweghaft nach Köln (grob über Diepesschrather Mühle und Schluchter Heide). Wenn uns da jemand begleiten will: nur zu.



Genau das haben wir gemacht und auch tolle trails in ruhigen Tempo gefahren. Ich kenne wenig Typen mit denen man so 90 % der Gespräche über alle möglichen Wegvarianten führen kann  

Ich glaube wir haben uns trailmässig und lichtmässig klasse ergänzt. Also die Anschaffung der Power LED hat sich für mich schon gelohnt. 

Sehr gerne wieder und wir sehen uns dann Samstag 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jerd (5. März 2008)

Ja, war wirklich nett heute. Die Tour hatte ein wenig Explorer-Charakter, und das führte zu ein paar neu entdeckten Wegen - auch wenn einer davon mich schlussendlich in einen Bach führte.  Bei allem Ärger mit dem Sigma-Tacho: Das Bad hat ihm nicht geschadet - ganz anders als den Mirage, die gingen danach irgendwie immer aus...

Die Schluchter Heide kann man auf jeden Fall auch im Rahmen einer regulären Tour mal ansteuern.

@Helmut: Bin bei "Best of Trails" dabei, wenn's zu technisch wird, muss ich halt schieben.


----------



## hama687 (5. März 2008)

so, da kann jetzt kommen was mag... da fare ich auch mit und wenn die welt untergeht! mensch das muss odhc klappen, jetzt so als zivi


----------



## Schildbürger (8. März 2008)

Damit sich schon mal alle darauf Einrichten können, hier geht es zu den "Best of Trails". 
Wir sind hier nicht in den Alpen, daher backen wir nur kleine Brötchen.


----------



## Jerd (8. März 2008)

Ich wollte heute so gegen 14:00 Uhr los und die Hänge um Odenthal abfahren. Jemand Lust?


----------



## Schildbürger (8. März 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute so gegen 14:00 Uhr los und die Hänge um Odenthal abfahren. Jemand Lust?



Ja, wenn ich's schaffe, so ab 14:15Uhr? Ich hoffe wir Essen nicht so spät. 
Du weist doch wo ich wohne, komm doch vorbei, liegt auf dem Weg.

Edit: Alles Klar! Meine Frau kocht schon!  Bis gleich, komm sonst einfach zu der Kreuzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (8. März 2008)

OK, ich hoffe ich erkenne das Haus wieder. Sonst rufe ich dich auf der KFL-Handy-Liste an.


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2008)

An die Eingeborenen. Seit wann ist denn die feine Abfahrt nach Höffe planiert und zu einem 2 Meter breiten Schotterweg verunstaltet worden?


----------



## Konfuzius (8. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> An die Eingeborenen. Seit wann ist denn die feine Abfahrt nach Höffe planiert und zu einem 2 Meter breiten Schotterweg verunstaltet worden?



Also ich hab's vor 3 Wochen schmerzlich selber erlebt, aber schon irgendwann im Januar gerüchteweise davon gehört...  
Sauerei so was!


----------



## Jerd (8. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> An die Eingeborenen. Seit wann ist denn die feine Abfahrt nach Höffe planiert und zu einem 2 Meter breiten Schotterweg verunstaltet worden?



Ich habs Karneval fesstellen müssen, da sah das aber brandneu aus. Zu Halloween war's jedenfalls noch ganz gewesen...

Ist aber nicht der einzige Wanderweg der im Odenthaler Einzugsgebiet in letzter Zeit geschottert wurde. Den A2 Erberich - Altenberg hat's auch erwischt.


----------



## hama687 (8. März 2008)

die haben zur zeit leider den totalen spass daran ihren schotter los zu werden in den wäldern im bergischen, unverschämt, mal davon abgesehn das man auf den komischen schotter wegen schlechter fahren bzw noch schlechter laufen kann als wie auf nem wald weg... unser Liebes Forstamt wieder....


----------



## Jerd (8. März 2008)

Eine kurze Beschreibung der Tour von Helmut und mir heute:

Von Schildgen führen wir über Hummelheim nach Schlebusch und dort in die Maler-Siedlung am Leimbacher Berg. Die Brücke über den Leimbach war allerdings abgerisssen und erst halb neu gebaut, sodass wir unsere Räder durch den Bach tragen mussten. Die Brücke sah übrigens relativ fertig aus uns sollte in 1-2 Wochen auf jeden Fall wieder fahrbar sein.

Am Leimbache entlang ging es dann ein Stück und hoch nach Engstenberg. Noch in der Auffahrt lockte allerdings ein Trail, der uns dann auf einer Wiese über dem Gut Teischeidt ausspuckte. Über diese Wiese gelangten wir dann nach Glöbusch und von dort auf einem recht matschigen und von Gäulen zertretenen Trail ins Tal nach Osenau, wo wir auf dem Wanderweg A1/A6 wieder nach Glöbusch hinauf fuhren. Dieser Weg wurde übrigens bereits vor einiger Zeit geschottert.

Von Glöbusch ging es dann nach Holz und dort wieder trailabwärts nach Rösberg. Dabei hat es mich ordentlich hingelegt - eine nasse Wurzel im Laub, denke ich. Jedenfalls hat der Sturz meine eine Klickpedale geschrottet.  

Zurück auf dem Pligerweg nach Odenthal und am Ortseingang nach links den A2 hoch. Diesem folgten wir bis zum Wanderparkplatz, auch wenn er immer matschiger und zertreckerter wurde. War aber meistens noch fahrbar, auf jeden fall wesentlich besser als der etwas tiefer verlaufende A3 (der vom Parkplatz am Friedhof abgeht und bei Selbach an der Weide entlang läuft), auf den sich anscheinend der Bauer mit dem Pflug verirrt hat.  

Weil wir schon mal da waren sind wir dann den frisch geschotterten Weg nach Höffe runter - was will man machen?

Von Höffe dann rauf nach Oberborsbach und über Hebborn zurück.

Alles in allem bei mir 50 km und 650 Höhenmeter inkl. An- und Abreise nach Schildgen in netter Begleitung   

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die "Best of Trails" nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (8. März 2008)

huhu hier kerstin..
bin seit gestern wieder im Lande, schön braun gebrannt von der Türkischen Sonne  
Wann gibts nächste Woche ne Runde? Kann Montag und Dienstag leider nicht.. wie wärs mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? 
Gruß Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (8. März 2008)

Jedenfalls braucht Gerd kein GPS. 
Der findet die Wege auch so. War eine nette Runde, mit Fachsimpeln über alle möglichen Wege. 

Euch kann man es auch nicht recht machen.  
Sind die Wege schlammig wird gemeckert, werden die dann fein geschottert ist das auch nicht gut. 
Nee, nee, nee ...
Die wollen uns los werden! Die machen die Wege für uns unattraktiv, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Jerd (9. März 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> huhu hier kerstin..
> bin seit gestern wieder im Lande, schön braun gebrannt von der Türkischen Sonne
> Wann gibts nächste Woche ne Runde? Kann Montag und Dienstag leider nicht.. wie wärs mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> Gruß Kerstin



Mitte/Ende der Woche passt mir insofern gut in den Kram als mein Rücken zurzeit noch etwas schmerzt  

Mittwoch ist doch KFL, oder Guido? Wenn, dann würde ich da mal wieder mitfahren  , hat ja die letzten Male nicht geklappt.

Fahren wir dann also Donnerstag. Vielleicht will zanderschnapper dann auch mit?

Wenn kein KFL ist, können wir natürlich Mittwoch fahren.


----------



## hama687 (10. März 2008)

ja cool 
donnerstag bin ich dabei. mittwoch auch. wegen mir können wir auch früher starten, hab ja noch semesterferien.


----------



## Jerd (11. März 2008)

Da für Mittwoch eine Sturmwarnung herausgegeben wurde, fahren wir vielleicht doch lieber Donnerstag.. 

Hier eintragen


----------



## hama687 (11. März 2008)

wo willst du denn lang kurbeln jerd? 

Ich habe mich mal unter vorbehalt angemeldet, wenn der Zweiraddoktor es bis heute schafft mein Bike wieder Fit zu bekommen und es Fit bleibt

Zivi, ist echt klasse chillig


----------



## Jerd (11. März 2008)

Mal schauen, ich dachte an etwas Vorglühen im Dünnwald (Schlebusch, Dünnwald, Diepeschrather Mühle) bevor es über Schildgen nach Odenthal geht. Dort fahren wir ein wenig die Hänge ab und machen uns dann auf den Heimweg. Es werden im Dünnwald ein paar Trails dabei sein, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind. Außerdem gibt es 3 neue Downhills im Programm, 2 davon haben aber eher Autobahncharakter.


----------



## hama687 (12. März 2008)

können wir nicht auch etwas früher fahren? oder kannst du erst ab abends..
gruß kerstin


----------



## Jerd (12. März 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> können wir nicht auch etwas früher fahren? oder kannst du erst ab abends..
> gruß kerstin



Ich hab Donnerstag erst einen Kundentermin und muss danach zur Steuerberaterin. Ich kann leider nicht sicher sagen, wie lange das dauert. 

Außerdem soll es gegen Abend ja auch trockener werden


----------



## Schildbürger (13. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat ein Virus erwischt, ich habe Fieber, Kopf und Gliederschmerzen,
das übliche halt.
Wenn ich Morgen noch Fieber haben sollte, werde ich die geplante Runde absagen müssen.
Ich lasse den Termin noch stehen, mal sehen wie es mir Morgen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (13. März 2008)

Gute Besserung, Helmut!

Fährt eigentlich heute abend jemand mit? Kerstin?


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2008)

Jetzt wollte ich mich mal bei Herrn Schildbürger einschreiben und schon schiebt er einen Virus vor.  Schade.

Ich hätte aber ein unverbindliches Angebot zu machen. Die Leistungsbeschreibung , z.B. _"...fiese (Single-)trails mit kniffligen Passagen. Rauf und Runter."_ könnte ich voll erfüllen, langsam kann ich auch und die Km und Höhenmeter sollten kein Problem sein. Würde also bei Bedarf als Ersatzguide für Herrn Schildbürger einspringen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Schildbürger (13. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mich mal bei Herrn Schildbürger einschreiben und schon schiebt er einen Virus vor.  Schade.
> 
> Ich hätte aber ein unverbindliches Angebot zu machen. Die Leistungsbeschreibung , z.B. _"...fiese (Single-)trails mit kniffligen Passagen. Rauf und Runter."_ könnte ich voll erfüllen, langsam kann ich auch und die Km und Höhenmeter sollten kein Problem sein. Würde also bei Bedarf als Ersatzguide für Herrn Schildbürger einspringen.
> 
> ...



Nicht das hier was falsch verstanden wird. 
Wir sind hier bei den (normalerweise) leichten Touren. Und somit Vergleiche ich das Niveau mit den bisherigen Runden.
Bei Leicht und "Leicht", Langsam und "Langsam" gehen die Meinungen hier im Forum schon weit auseinander. 
Nicht das die Erwartungen zu hoch werden.
Edit:
Vielleicht kannst du uns ja mal guiden wenn ich wieder fit bin?


----------



## Jerd (13. März 2008)

Da sich bisher keiner angemeldet hat, wird heute nicht gefahren.  Schade eingentlich, war ja den ganzen Tag schön trocken.


----------



## hama687 (14. März 2008)

hallöschen, wie geht es dem dem kranken, hab zwar auch zur zeit leichtes kratzen im hals aber das wird heute mit Vitamin C ausgerottet, findet die Tour statt, vom Wetter her soll es ja der wärmste Tag des Märzes werden

gruß alex


----------



## Jerd (14. März 2008)

Am Dienstag abend würde ich gerne wieder fahren, und zwar eine Rheinrunde Schlebusch - LEV - Köln-Mülheim - Flittard - Schlebusch.

@Alex: Wenn das morgen nix wird, können wir ja exploren gehen


----------



## Schildbürger (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe immer noch 39°C Fieber und sage die Tour  von meiner Seite her ab.
Vielleicht findet sich ein Ersatzguide?
Gerd hast du Interresse?


----------



## Jerd (14. März 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ein Ersatzguide?
> Gerd hast du Interresse?



Ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen fahren, aber nicht um 10:00 sondern um 13:30 ab Schlebusch ...

Was genau ich mache hängt davon ab wer mitfährt. Vielleicht Exporer, vielleicht ein ruhige Runde oder in die Hardt.


----------



## Schreiner2 (14. März 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen fahren, aber nicht um 10:00 sondern um 13:30 ab Schlebusch ...
> 
> Was genau ich mache hängt davon ab wer mitfährt. Vielleicht Exporer, vielleicht ein ruhige Runde oder in die Hardt.



hi gerd,
ich wäre dabei. du hast nicht zufälligerweise ahnung von gps systemen? hab mir eins gekauft und hab nicht viel ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. März 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen fahren, aber nicht um 10:00 sondern um 13:30 ab Schlebusch ...
> 
> Was genau ich mache hängt davon ab wer mitfährt. Vielleicht Exporer, vielleicht ein ruhige Runde oder in die Hardt.




Hallo Gerd  

Ich hab gerade gesehen das Du auch was eingetragen hast  


Leider ist es für mich jetzt ein wenig zu spät gesehen .......... bin leider schon anders verplant  

Ich wünsche Dir und den Leuten morgen eine super schöne Tour  

Liebe Grüße Renate


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. März 2008)

Schade jetzt wollte ich mal eine schöne Tour mit Helmut mitfahren,kommem Ihm da so dämliche Viren in die Quere ,trotz alledem gute Besserung 

LG Bernhard


----------



## Jerd (15. März 2008)

Kann wer heute mitfährt sich noch hier im LMB eintragen, damit ich den Überblick nicht verliere?

Im Augenblick schwebt mir übrigens angesichts des schönen Wetters eine erweiterte bergische Dörferrunde vor.


----------



## hama687 (15. März 2008)

> Rund um Odenthal
> 
> Ziel und Charakter der Tour wird vor Ort geklärt, je nachdem wer mitfährt.



Ich brauch heute geile Trails, um mein Bike was zu reizen


----------



## hama687 (15. März 2008)

geil, geil, geil, geil

mehr kann ich zur tour nicht sagen, weil ich sowas von wirkliche keine ahnung hatte wo wir überral waren, aber jerd wird mich bestimmt aufklären plus an und abreise ca. 4:50


----------



## Jerd (15. März 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> weil ich sowas von wirkliche keine ahnung hatte wo wir überral waren, aber jerd wird mich bestimmt aufklären



Aber sicher 

Wir fuhren erst von durch Schlebusch und Altenrath in den Bürgerbusch. Dort wurde eine erste Explorereinheit eingelegt. Dann ging es über Lützenkirchen zunächst nach Dürscheid und dann nach Burscheid, und zwar immer schön am Bach entlang. In Burscheid setzten wir über die A1 rüber nach Kaltenherberge und von dort runter ins Eifgenbachtal. Schreiner2 führte uns dann zu der Downhillstrecke oberhalb des Schöllerhofes (Cooool  Aber teilweise noch zu steil für mich).

Vom Schöllerhof zur Eifgen-Zentralkreuzung und dann hoch nach Blecher (so war das gedacht, wir kamen aber etwa oberhalb aus). Von Blecher über die Felder Richtung Dürscheid, und durch den Wald runter nach Ropenstall. Von dort über Boddenberg runter zum Leimbach - und wieder hoch Richtung Edelrath. In Glöbusch ging es dann wieder downhill nach Osenau. 

Jetzt ging es zurück nach Schlebusch.

Bei mir standen zuhause 63 km, 4:15 h Fahrzeit und 750 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. Spitze: 49 km/h  An- und Abreise ca. 20 km.

Mir hat's viel Spaß gemacht - 1.000 Dank an die beiden netten Mitfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (16. März 2008)

Hi Gerd,
wenn es nicht regnet bin ich am Dienstag bei deiner Rheinrunde dabei.
Fieber hatte ich heute keines mehr.
Etwas früher starten wäre mir aber lieber.


----------



## hama687 (16. März 2008)

ja cool dann fahrt ihr ja bei mir vorbei.. wenn ich zeit hab, fahr ich ab der AB Brücke dann mit  
gruß Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (17. März 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hi Gerd,
> wenn es nicht regnet bin ich am Dienstag bei deiner Rheinrunde dabei.
> Fieber hatte ich heute keines mehr.
> Etwas früher starten wäre mir aber lieber.



Wenn du der einzige Mitfahrer bleibst, können wir das auch nach vorne verlegen, sehen wir heute abend mal. Für Kerstin sollte das kein Problem sein, wenn wir was früher kommen, oder? Sie spart ja die Anfahrt


----------



## Schildbürger (17. März 2008)

Wäre schön wenn's früher los gehen könnte, dann komme ich früher ins Bettchen. 
Wenn es leicht regnet werde ich wohl meine Regensachen aktivieren.


----------



## hama687 (17. März 2008)

hi hier kerstin 
tja mit morgen klappt bei mir nicht, weil ich hier spässchen mit nen paar studienkollegen hab.. wünsche euch viel spaass! ich radel in gedanken mit  
lg


----------



## Jerd (17. März 2008)

Ich hab den Termin jetzt mal auf 18:00 vorverlegt.


----------



## sigggi (18. März 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Und als Vorschlag zum Abschluss des Winterpokals am Monatsende, die Umrundung der Großen Dhünntalsperre.
> Allerdings nur wenn es nicht regnet.



Hallo

Ich würde Euch gern auf dieser Tour begleiten, da ich den Weg um die Talsperre nicht kenne.
Ich wohne in Köln Stammheim.


----------



## Jerd (19. März 2008)

Gestern fuhren 

[email protected]ürger
[email protected]  und
[email protected]

von Schlebusch die Dhünn entlang bis zum Rhein, dort über die Autobahnbrücke und dann rechtsrheinisch bis zur Mülheimer Brücke. Dort wieder über den Rhein und die Promenade - sofern nicht durch eine Baustelle versperrt - entlang über Stammheim nach Flittard. Dort erwischte uns der einzige ernstzunehmende Regen- und später Graupelschauer des Tages, der aber nach 10 Minuten auch vorüber war. Es ging von FLittard entlang des Leverkusener Golfplatzes nach Dünnwald und dann durch denselben wieder nach Schlebusch. 

Alles in allem 40 km fast auschließlich über geteerte Wege, mit einem Schnitt irgendwo zwischen 17 und 18 km/h. 

Eine nette, entspannte Runde.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. März 2008)

Hallo Gerd,
war eine nette flott gefahrene Runde. 



sigggi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde Euch gern auf dieser Tour begleiten, da ich den Weg um die Talsperre nicht kenne.
> Ich wohne in Köln Stammheim.



Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mitfährst.  
"Den Weg" um die Dhünntalsperre gibt es nicht, da hat man verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Nächste Woche stelle ich die Tour ins LMB (Last Minute Biking), dann kann man sich anmelden.


----------



## sigggi (19. März 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mitfährst.
> "Den Weg" um die Dhünntalsperre gibt es nicht, da hat man verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
> Nächste Woche stelle ich die Tour ins LMB (Last Minute Biking), dann kann man sich anmelden.



Gut, ich schau da rein. Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (20. März 2008)

hallo zusammen, morgen gegen 11-12 uhr eine runde richtung tallsperre?

gruß alex


----------



## Jerd (21. März 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, morgen gegen 11-12 uhr eine runde richtung tallsperre?
> 
> gruß alex



Wir kriegen morgen (heute) Besuch, daher eh nicht. Wäre aber bei diesen Wetteraussichten eh nicht gefahren:



			
				wettervorhersage schrieb:
			
		

> Am Karfreitag gibt es kaum größere Wolkenlücken. Immer wieder fallen teils gewittrige Schauer, die auch in den tiefen Lagen wieder mit Schnee und Graupel vermischt sind. In der Eifel und im Bergischen oberhalb von 300 m durchweg Schnee mit Glättegefahr! Höchstwerte 0 Grad im Bergischen und bis 6 Grad am Rhein. Frischer bis starker Wind aus Nordwest.



Brrr......  

Eventuell fahre ich aber Montag erst nach Scheuren ins Scherfbachtal, dann nach BG-Sand, jeweils "Rund um Köln" gucken und Jö[email protected], [email protected] und die anderen anfeuern. Dann über die Hardt zurück. Weiß ich aber erst Sonntag.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
diese Woche wird es von meiner Seite her keine große Runde mehr geben!
Ich fühle mich gesundheitlich noch angeschlagen.
Wenn ich eine Weile draußen bin, wird mir eisig kalt und einen Hustenreiz habe ich auch noch.
Ich verstehe es nicht, sonst macht mir die Kälte nix aus, aber im Moment ist es echt fies.
Wenn es mir besser geht, werden die Runden nachgeholt.


----------



## Jerd (25. März 2008)

Schade, Helmut - aber schonen ist das schlaueste, was man in so einer Sitaution machen kann, sonst schleppt man ewig mit sich rum.

@die anderem vom Team "Holladijo - der Berg ruft": Eigentlich müsten wir am Wochende noch eine Abschlusstour machen, ist schließlich das letzte WP-Wochendende. Wie wär's denn Samstag, so gegen 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## Jerd (27. März 2008)

Ich habe mal einen Termin für Samstag angelegt (der soll weitgehend regenfrei sein). 13:30 ab Schlebusch. Wohin es geht und wie lange würde ich mit den Leuten die mitfahren vor Ort klären. Hier eintragen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. März 2008)

bin dabei  bekomme übrigens am 30. pünktlich zum ende des wps meine neuen Laufräder..  
dh am samstag eier ich noch.. aber ist ja auch ostern


----------



## Jerd (28. März 2008)

Hi Kerstin, ich hab mir ne schöne Strecke zur Alten Domberg und in die Hardt überlegt, die das Rad nicht sooo stark beanspruchen sollte


----------



## Sunnybubbles (30. März 2008)

hmm ich war erst um 5.58 Uhr im Bett.. war nicht rechtzeitig wach udn alex hat mich nicht geweckt.. glaub ich 
meine neuen laufräder sind sooooo geil


----------



## Montana (3. April 2008)

> Ort 51375 Leverkusen - Schlebusch
> Land Nordrhein-Westfalen
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz Martin - Luther Str.
> Beschreibung mtblev dienstag-treff in leverkusen - schlebusch
> ...



Ich pack das einfach mal hier hin weil in Leverkusen - Schlebusch der Startpunkt ist. Frage zu diesem regelmässigen Treff :

Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier prinzipiell ein ruhigeres Tempo wie bei den Bf OP Donnerstag und Sonntagsrunden gefahren wird, ist das so ? 

Und sollten die zu bewältigen Anstiege nicht zu knackig steil  und die Abfahrten nicht zu kompliziert   sein ...

... dann bin ich und ein paar Andere aus unserem Kreis bestimmt abundzu dabei. Für mich persönlich wäre das dann auch ein optimal zu nutzender verlängerter Feierabendweg. Und die Gegend in und rund um Leverkusen reizt mich schon sehr und ich kenne da auch schon das Eine oder Andere. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich schon mal auf Verdacht angemeldet. Bitte um kurze Aufklärung.  

Viele Grüße 

Guido


P.S: Wo steckt eigentlich der Gerd ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (4. April 2008)

Der Gerd steckt bis zum Hals in Arbeit... 

Ich habe mich für Dienstag auch mal angemeldet, mal gucken wie die so drauf sind.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Der Gerd steckt bis zum Hals in Arbeit...
> 
> Ich habe mich für Dienstag auch mal angemeldet, mal gucken wie die so drauf sind.



Hallo Gerd,
berichte mal wie du es fandest.

@All
Die versprochenen Touren sind nicht vergessen, ich warte nur auf besseres Wetter.
Auf einem Trail wo ich heute gefahren bin war eine Riesenpfütze.
Vom Schlamm mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. April 2008)

Huhu Team 
wir war grad langweilig, da hab ich uns mal "gesouthparked". 







wer erkennt sich 

lg Kerstin


----------



## Tazz (7. April 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Huhu Team
> wir war grad langweilig, da hab ich uns mal "gesouthparked".
> 
> 
> ...



Cool  haste Dir aber verdammt viel Mühe gegeben .....


----------



## hama687 (7. April 2008)

cool 

grüße auf der ältesten Stadt Deutschlands, Trier


----------



## Schildbürger (7. April 2008)

Fast Naturgetreu getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (8. April 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Jerd (10. April 2008)

Wer hat denn Lust, heute abend ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen? Hier anmelden


----------



## Montana (10. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust, heute abend ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen? Hier anmelden



Donnerstag gehts bei mir nie  

Wie wäre es denn mit dem _Wieder_aufleben_lassen _ der _Schlebusch_Endhaltestelle_Linie_4_  Montagsrunde ... das würde mir gut passen ... ich würde da öfter mal gerne mitfahren bzw. ggf was _Montana_mässiges_ installieren.


----------



## Jerd (10. April 2008)

Schade.. Da keiner kann, cancel ich das für heute.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. April 2008)

na doll ich hätt gekonnt habs aber gerade erst gelesen


----------



## Jerd (11. April 2008)

Schade, dann vielleicht am Samstag? Habe mal einen Termin reingestellt. Hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (11. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem _Wieder_aufleben_lassen _ der _Schlebusch_Endhaltestelle_Linie_4_  Montagsrunde ... das würde mir gut passen ... ich würde da öfter mal gerne mitfahren bzw. ggf was _Montana_mässiges_ installieren.



Wie wär's denn zum Wieder-Aufleben-Lassen mit einer Bergischen Dorfrunde? Hier anmelden


----------



## Montana (11. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn zum Wieder-Aufleben-Lassen mit einer Bergischen Dorfrunde? Hier anmelden



Klasse Idee  Ich bin dabei  

Montag und Mittwoch sind meine MTB _(oder wie man das imnmer auch nennen soll)_ - Tage


----------



## Jerd (12. April 2008)

Ich fahre heute von mir zuhause mit einem Bekannten, und komme nicht in Schlebusch vorbei. Den Termin habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. April 2008)

samstag/sonntag war ich im münsterland..
hab da nen mtbiker gesehn.. hallo? münsterland? mtb???  die höchsten erhebungen, die man da findet, sind diverse misthaufen. 
montag kann ich leider auch nicht.. fährst du vllt nochmal dienstag/mittwoch/donnerstag? 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (14. April 2008)

Wenn das Wetter so besche........... bleibt,werde ich wohl nicht anreisen,aber es werden auch noch einmal bessere Zeiten kommen  

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Montana (14. April 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so besche........... bleibt,werde ich wohl nicht anreisen,aber es werden auch noch einmal bessere Zeiten kommen
> 
> Schönen Gruß



Hmmmmm ....  es hat ja heute schon ein *wenig *geregnet   







Wie es wohl weitergeht ?  Ich stimme dem Bernhard zu  Wenn es so bleibt fahre ich auch direkt nach Hause  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jerd (14. April 2008)

Das Wetter wird ja nicht besser, und bei dem was da runtergekommen ist, sind der Dünnwald und die Wege an den Bächen entlang mit Sicherheit überflutet oder knietiefer Matsch. Sogar der Rhein hat über Nacht einen Meter zugelegt...

Von daher: Nächster Montag ist auch noch ein Montag, ich sage die Tour für heute ab.


----------



## Montana (14. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird ja nicht besser, und bei dem was da runtergekommen ist, sind der Dünnwald und die Wege an den Bächen entlang mit Sicherheit überflutet oder knietiefer Matsch. Sogar der Rhein hat über Nacht einen Meter zugelegt...
> 
> Von daher: Nächster Montag ist auch noch ein Montag, ich sage die Tour für heute ab.



In Leverkusen kommen zwar immer mal wieder ganz vorsichtig ein paar helle Momente  ... aber die Wege durch die bergischen Dörfer dürften wirklich _unter aller Sau _sein und knietiefen Matsch will *ich* nur im Königsforst denn dort ist das voll normal und daher OK   

Außerdem hätte die Tour durch die Dörfer mehr Mitfahrer verdient, denn die Premiere war schon sehr gut gelungen und höchst empfehlenswert  

Gruß Guido 

P.S.

Pass aber bitte auf Gerd, dass Du nicht neben dem _Verschiebemeister aus Alfter_ der _Absagemeister aus Holweide _wirst.


----------



## hama687 (18. April 2008)

*Feierabend Runde, Bergische Dörfer*

geht bischen durchs Dünnwalder Wäldchen und dann rund um Schildgen, ein schöner anstieg paar Trails und hoffentlich wenig Schlamm! 

Montag, 28.April 18:30

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6261


----------



## Montana (18. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Feierabend Runde, Bergische Dörfer*
> 
> geht bischen durchs Dünnwalder Wäldchen und dann rund um Schildgen, ein schöner anstieg paar Trails und hoffentlich wenig Schlamm!
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das  Der Filialleiter LEV ... _der Chef selbst _... kündigt 'ne Tour an. Ganz klare Sache, dass ich hier am Start bin. Ich freue mich darauf und bin auch ganz sicher  , dass wir starten. 

Viele Grüße auch an die _Chefin _ 

Guido

Hier kann ich zur Not mit meinen 3 Gängen antreten. 
Ich hoffe jedoch, dass die bestellten Teile bald ankommen 
Montag könnte aber arxch knapp werden.  ...* egal *


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. April 2008)

Klingt nach einer nettern Feierabendrunde - startet Ihr die wenn es im Sommer länger hell bleibt vielleicht auch mal erst ab 19.00 oder 19.15 - dann würde ich gerne mal mitkommen, schaffe das nur leider nach der Arbeits (in Düsseldorf) nicht früher zurück.....


----------



## hama687 (18. April 2008)

mit einverständnis von guido starte ich diese auch erst um 19:00Uhr damit du die chance hast auch nen kleines ründschen nach dem düsseldoff stress zu drehen 

ps. guido, die ist erst übernächste woche, ne??


----------



## Jerd (18. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> mit einverständnis von guido starte ich diese auch erst um 19:00Uhr damit du die chance hast auch nen kleines ründschen nach dem düsseldoff stress zu drehen
> 
> ps. guido, die ist erst übernächste woche, ne??



Oh, dann mache ich _jetzt_ Montag doch die Bergische Dorfrunde - 2. Anlauf  19:00 wär mir auch lieber, habe es deshalb mal für 19:00 Uhr reingestellt.

Hier anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> mit einverständnis von guido starte ich diese auch erst um 19:00Uhr damit du die chance hast auch nen kleines ründschen nach dem düsseldoff stress zu drehen
> 
> ps. guido, die ist erst übernächste woche, ne??



@ *Alex*

19:00 Uhr ist bei einer *kurzen *Runde natürlich auch OK  
Ich möchte nur nicht 2 Tage in der Woche zuuuu lange _fahrradteschnisch _unterwegs sein.  


Wenn es sich aber lohnt, *Gerd* , dann lasse ich halt mal die Mittwochsrunde aus. 
Mal sehen wie´s Wetter Montag wird und ob wir überhaupt starten können. 

SchöWo


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn es sich aber lohnt, *Gerd* , dann lasse ich halt mal die Mittwochsrunde aus.



   

Auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Montana (18. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall!



Na ja ... abundzu  muss etwas Abwechslung sein


----------



## hama687 (18. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja ... abundzu  muss etwas Abwechslung sein



davon kriegste im bergischen land genug


----------



## Montana (18. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> davon kriegste im bergischen land genug



Leider nicht  Fehlt so ´ne gewisse gewohnte Regelmässigkeit 

Na ja aber am Montag geht es hoffentlich wieder los.


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. April 2008)

ich denke wenn es nicht wieder schüttet bin ich dann am Montag dabei. muss das noch mal durchplanen, wegen Rad mit zur Arbeit nehmen etc. pp. - sehe auch gerade erst das die andere Runde (28.) erst für den Montag danach angedacht war, an dem Tag kann ich leider sowieso nicht, hatte das irgendwie direkt mit dem kommenden Montag verwechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (18. April 2008)

ich glaube der jerd wollte diesen montag eine runde machen?


----------



## TedStryker71 (18. April 2008)

Ja genau stimmt! Diesen kommenden Montag! Ich hatte mich aber ursprünglich auf Deinen Termin - am Montag in einer Woche bezogen, fasch beim Datum geschaut und irgendwie angenommen Du meinst bereits diesen kommenden Montag, verwirrend  
Fakt ist am kommenden Montag ab 19.00 Uhr habe ich aller Voraussicht nach Zeit, am Montag den 28. - Deine Tour kann ich leider nicht....so hoffe Verwirrung gestiftet und gelöst.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
das Wetter soll Morgen ja schön werden, da habe ich mal einen  Termin  ins LMB eingestellt.
Wo es langgeht wird vorher abgesprochen.


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. April 2008)

Hi Schildbürger, wir wollen morgen aus Köln auch mit 3-4 Leuten Richtung Altenberg. Wollten hier eigentlich erst um 11.00 starten - sprich dann so gegen 11.30/45 in Altenberg ankommen. Werde mal versuchen ob ich die Kollegen überreden kann früher aufzustehen - wobei 09.30 in Altenberg sein schon hart ist am Sonntag  - von uns kennt sich dort keiner wirklich gut aus, des wegen wären Ortskenntnisse natürlich super!


----------



## Schildbürger (19. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, mal sehen wenn sich meine "Mitfahrer" für morgen früh zu der Uhrzeit durchringen können hätte ich Interesse mitzufahren. Habe gerade mal bei google.maps den Startpunkt angeschaut, kann man dort das Auto gut abstellen? Gruß Niels



Hi,
der Start wäre in Schildgen und nicht in Altenberg.  (Schreibwaren / Reisebüro Polito) 

Liegt aber auf dem Weg von Köln nach Altenberg. 
Später geht leider nicht, da ich Nachmittags noch familiäre Pflichten habe.

Parkplätze sind an der Kreuzung vorhanden und Sonntags auch frei.
Würde mich freuen ein paar Mitfahrer zu haben.


----------



## TedStryker71 (19. April 2008)

Hi Helmut,
klingt nach einer super Runde, leider kann ich meinen Kollegen nicht überzeugen so früh aufzustehen (der arbeitet Samstags auch - kann das also ganz gut verstehen) - des wegen werden wir dann erst so ab 11.00 fahren. Vielleicht demnächst dann mal irgendwann. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß, Wetter scheint ja hoffentlich wirklich gut zu werden.


----------



## Jerd (19. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hi Helmut,
> klingt nach einer super Runde, leider kann ich meinen Kollegen nicht überzeugen so früh aufzustehen (der arbeitet Samstags auch - kann das also ganz gut verstehen) - des wegen werden wir dann erst so ab 11.00 fahren. Vielleicht demnächst dann mal irgendwann. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß, Wetter scheint ja hoffentlich wirklich gut zu werden.



Also ich wäre so ab 11:00 dabei. Hab dir ne PM geschickt.


----------



## Derk (20. April 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

"Eifgenbach" hört sich sehr gut an - da wollte ich schon lange mal hin.

Was ist eigentlich mit Achim ("Ommer") -  der  frühe Startzeitpunkt kommt ihm eigentlich doch recht gelegen ...

Bis gleich

Derk


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. April 2008)

fahre jetzt doch auch um 9.30 die Tour, hatte mich dazu gestern abend angemeldet da mir mein Kollege abgesagt hat. schaffst Du das noch/auch- Jerd? Gruß Niels und vielleicht bis gleich


----------



## Jerd (20. April 2008)

9:30 wäre mir entschieden zu früh gewesen  Bin heute allein durch die Gegend gegurkt und habe mir ein paar Stellen für morgen noch mal angeguckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (20. April 2008)

Hi Jerd, danke noch mal für Dein Angebot - vielleicht am kommenden Wochenende wenn das bei Dir passen sollte dann mal? Die Tour heute war wirklich nett, dann doch noch mehr Wald und Trails als hier in Kölle Ehrenfeld vor der Haustür. Morgen schaffe ich es leider nicht. Habe noch ein paar Logistische/Organisatorische Herausvorderungen zu lösen. Von wegen mein Rad den ganzen Tag im Wagen liegen lassen (in unserer Tiefgarage bei der Arbeit sind schon ma Wagen aufgebrochen worden und das macht mir doch etwas Sorgen) - zum anderen ist es noch extrem "schlammig" in Eurer Ecke, nach dem Ride Montagsabends habe ich wenig Chancen irgendwo mein Rad halbwegs zu "entschlammen" und das macht sich dann in einer Dachwohnung in der Stadt echt doof.


----------



## Jerd (20. April 2008)

Guido, kommst du eigentlich morgen?


----------



## Derk (20. April 2008)

Auch ich bedanke mich für die wunderschöne Tour.
Bestimmt war ich nicht zum letzten Mal im Eifgen-/Linnefetal.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Schildbürger (20. April 2008)

Jau,
es war eine nette Runde mit den zwei netten Begleitern Derk und TedStryker71.  
Ab Mittag zeigte sich dann auch verstärkt die Sonne.  
Es waren 45km und 760hm die wir im Eifgental und dem Linnefetrail gefahren sind.
Das Tempo war recht flott, muss mir aber erst noch die weiteren Daten vom Tacho holen.
Naja, Schlamm gab es aber auch schon mal mehr.  

@TedStryker71
Leg dir einen Handfeger und einen Heizkörperpinsel ins Auto, damit kannst du dein Rad dann vom Dreck befreien.


----------



## Montana (21. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Guido, kommst du eigentlich morgen?



Ja... aeh... nein... ich mein: J e i n !    

Ich warte immer noch auf meine Schalthebel. Sollte ich die bis heute Abend eingebaut haben dann ...  

Ansonsten  ... ich drehe dann lieber eine alternative kleine feine coole Runde


----------



## Jerd (21. April 2008)

Verstehe ich, mit 3 Gängen ist die Runde nicht so angenehm


----------



## Montana (21. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Verstehe ich, mit 3 Gängen ist die Runde nicht so angenehm



Das Unangenehme hat sich konkretisiert  ... kein Packet dafür nur 3 Gänge ... bringt mich glücklicherweise in die Lage noch was viel Netteres  zu machen (fahren) und überhaupt ...  

Euch viel Spass und bis* bald   im Wald*


----------



## Jerd (21. April 2008)

Heute fuhren insgesamt 5 Leute von Rath-Heumar aus zum Treffpunkt in Leverkusen. Und zwar die gleiche Truppe, die letzten Mittwoch die erweiterte Runde fuhr. Ich hatte auch vorher noch was Essen können 

Um einigermaßen pünktlich dort zu sein (nur für den Fall, dass sich noch jemand spontan entschlossen hätte - hatte aber keiner), wurde ordentlich auf die Tube gedrückt und die rund 16 km mit einem Schnitt jenseits der 21 km/h gefahren. Für die erprobten Montagsründler vielleicht nix besonderes, aber für mich schon  

Von Schlebusch ging es zunächst auf den Spuren der letzen Dorfrunde zunächst am Krankenhaus vorbei durch Alkenrath in den Bürgerbusch, dort über die Autobahn und dann am Rande von Lützenkirchen runter zum Wiembach. Diesen fuhren wir entlang, durch Dürscheid hindurch bis zur Abzweigung an der Lambertsmühle. Hier waren wir das letzte Mal hoch gefahren um den dann den Trail runter über Ropenstall nach Bodenberg zu nehmen. Diesmal aber fuhren wir weiter Richtung Burscheid und hoch zur B51 nach Sträßchen. 

Der B51 mussten wir dann ca. 600 Meter folgen bis in Kaltenherberg der Wanderweg A1 ins Eifgental abging. Diesen (bei Frosthelm firmiert er als "Heimatfreunde-Trail") fuhren wir bergabwärts und kamen schließlich am Ringwall im Eifgental heraus. Dann dem Eifgenbach gefolgt und über den Märchenwald und Altenberg Richtung Odenthal. Dort an der Dhünn entlang und dann hoch Richtung Nussbaum, einen Abstecher auf den Wurzeltrail und dann über Paffrath, Diepeschrater Mühle und Thielenbruch zurück bis zum Tierheim in Dellbrück. Hier bog ich Richtung Holweide ab, der Rest fur weiter zurück nach Rath.

Ralf müsste den Track haben.

Ich hatte mit der Anreise nach Rath schließlich 66,66 km auf dem Tacho. Das ganze in 3:39 h, das macht einen Schnitt von immer noch über 18 km/h  . Insgesamt 500 Höhenmeter.

Die eigentliche Tour hätte, wäre sie von SChlebusch nach Schlebusch gegangen, wohl so 35 km gehabt, und um die 450 Höhenmeter.

Erstaunlich war, wie trocken schon wieder alles war. Als ich gestern dort war, war's noch feuchter.

Mir hat's viel Spaß gemacht mit den netten Mitfahrern. Das können wir in ein paar Wochen wieder in Angriff nehmen


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. April 2008)

Die Überlegung,unsere Rheinrunde fallen zu lassen und stattdessen eine Anreise zur Gerds Dörferrunde zu unternehmen,war Goldrichtig.
Wir hatten eine Menge Spass und schöne Wege,Danke Jerd    für die klasse Runde.
Ich hatte dann 3h 38min.  /  63,35 km  /  431 HM und einen Schnitt von 17.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. April 2008)

Tja Gerd  so ist das eben mit den *leichten* Touren. Die Raser lassen sich nicht so einfach  besänftigen. Hoffentlich zieht der Achim in Lindlar _(sozusagen die Filiale 3 )_ nicht auch noch mit dem Tempo an.  

Bei 'ner ruhigen Runde  bin ich gerne mal wieder ab Schlebusch dabei. 

Gruß Guido 





Jerd schrieb:


> ....
> Um einigermaßen pünktlich dort zu sein (nur für den Fall, dass sich noch jemand spontan entschlossen hätte - hatte aber keiner), wurde ordentlich auf die Tube gedrückt und die rund 16 km mit einem *Schnitt jenseits der 21 km/h *gefahren. Für die erprobten Montagsründler vielleicht nix besonderes, aber für mich schon
> ....
> Ich hatte mit der Anreise nach Rath schließlich 66,66 km auf dem Tacho. Das ganze in 3:39 h, das macht einen *Schnitt *von immer noch über *18 km/h*  . Insgesamt 500 Höhenmeter.
> ...


----------



## Ommer (23. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja Gerd  so ist das eben mit den *leichten* Touren. Die Raser lassen sich nicht so einfach  besänftigen. Hoffentlich zieht der Achim in Lindlar _(sozusagen die Filiale 3 )_ nicht auch noch mit dem Tempo an.
> 
> Bei 'ner ruhigen Runde  bin ich gerne mal wieder ab Schlebusch dabei.
> 
> Gruß Guido



Tatsächlich hab ich das Tempo sanft erhöhen können, von 10 km/h auf 12,3 am Sonntag (56 km mit 920 hm).

Es war eine nette Runde zu den Dhünnquellen, dann bis Bechen, durch das Dürschbachtal bis zur Mündung und das Sülztal aufwärts zurück nach Linde.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (25. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Feierabend Runde, Bergische Dörfer*
> 
> geht bischen durchs Dünnwalder Wäldchen und dann rund um Schildgen, ein schöner anstieg paar Trails und hoffentlich wenig Schlamm!
> 
> ...



*
@ Alex *

Und  ... bleibt es dabei   Das wird mein Training für Weibern  

Schönes Wochenende auch an Kerstin

Guido


----------



## hama687 (25. April 2008)

klar ne schöne einfache runde erst schildgen, dann pafrath, nussbaum dann sind mir die orte entfallen, aber denke mal finde den weg und dann schlebusch

...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. April 2008)

ich will auch..   noch 5 wochen 3 tage kein mtb


----------



## Jerd (28. April 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich will auch..   noch 5 wochen 3 tage kein mtb



Warum das? 

Ich muss heute die Runde leider absagen, bin krank (erkältet oder so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (28. April 2008)

chefe was sagen sie, fahren oder trocken tv schauen?

*edit*

Auf Grund von unvorhersehbaren Wetter kapriollen cancel ich die heutige Tour

gruß alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Warum das?
> 
> Ich muss heute die Runde leider absagen, bin krank (erkältet oder so).



gute besserung  hab mir im sprunggelenk ein paar bänder angerissen. darf kein mtb fahren.. nur city bike.. bin jetzt ein CTB.. ein citybiker


----------



## Jerd (30. April 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> gute besserung  hab mir im sprunggelenk ein paar bänder angerissen. darf kein mtb fahren.. nur city bike.. bin jetzt ein CTB.. ein citybiker



Oh, du Arme! Auch gute Besserung!

Du darfst also am 7. Juni wieder fahren? Da knobel ich doch schon mal eine Kerstin-Come-back-Tour aus


----------



## hama687 (2. Mai 2008)

moin zusammen, fährt am sonntag jemand?


----------



## hama687 (4. Mai 2008)

jemand lust auf ne runde am Montag Abend?


----------



## Jerd (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Alex, muss leider ziemlich viel ackern gerade und komme zu nix. Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren... Und am WE und nächsten Montag kann ich auch nicht....


----------



## TedStryker71 (7. Mai 2008)

komme Montagnachmittag von der Nordsee zurück und will abends (so gegen 17uhr) von Ehrenfeld aus Richtung Königsdorf/Glessener-Höhe - ist das eine Option für Dich oder zu weit westlich - mit dem Aspirin im Blut


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Mai 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Oh, du Arme! Auch gute Besserung!
> 
> Du darfst also am 7. Juni wieder fahren? Da knobel ich doch schon mal eine Kerstin-Come-back-Tour aus



oh eine tour.. nur für mich  da komm ich mit!!
ich fahr jetzt jede woche ne größere citybike-tour, um nicht ganz rauszukommen.. also kannst du mehr wie 10hm einbauen


----------



## Jerd (15. Mai 2008)

So, endlich mal wieder eine Montagsrunde : Hier anmelden

Und wenn jemand am Samstag um 13:30 Uhr Lust hat: Hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (16. Mai 2008)

Die Samstagsrunde fällt aus, ich hab da schon einen Termin, den hatte ich nur vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thawk (16. Mai 2008)

schade hat mich angemeldet, wie schauts aus mit dem Sonntag den 18.

Gruss Thawk


----------



## Jerd (16. Mai 2008)

Sorry, hatte dich gar nicht gesehen, sonst hätte ich eine PM geschickt.  Sonntag geht. Ich habe mal gleichen Ort und gleiche Zeit (13:30) angesetzt und dich angemeldet gelassen. Ist das OK? 

Der Sonntags-Termin im LMB


----------



## Thawk (16. Mai 2008)

ja super, dann mal bis Sonntag

Gruss


----------



## DoubleU (18. Mai 2008)

Hi Gerd und Frank.

Bei mir waren es dann am Ende des Tages 130 km und ca. 1900 hm. Mir tut der Arsch etwas weh, aber sonst ist alles roger.  
Ob ich mir allerdings am Ende des Tages die Fahrt nach Langenfeld zum wakeboarden noch hätte geben müssen ist zumindest zweifelhaft...hehe

Hier die Tour von heute:

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5700820
(man muß sich registrieren und die options personalisieren um europäische Einheiten zu sehen)

Hier noch mal, aber ungenauer was die Werte angeht und auch weniger davon.

http://gpsactivitymanager.com/events/29885c4d-c773-4c32-9ffb-833ade3e786c


Ach so, hier noch die Opladener Runde zum Vergleich (wenigstens mein Teil davon ab Burscheid bis nach Schlebusch zu eurem Treffpunkt)), allerdings hab ich die schon mitten auf der Lev-Autobahnbrücke gestartet und später vergessen in Burscheid zu resetten, als ich die Jungs getroffen habe.

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5700822


So long bzw. bis Dienstag beim "Stammtisch" in Köln

Frank

(ich hab jetzt 1001 mal editieren müssen...ich geh besser pennen )


----------



## Jerd (18. Mai 2008)

Hier der kurze Bericht über die heutige Tour. Es fuhren

[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected] (der vorher noch die Opladener Runde gefahren war  )

Die Tour ging rund um Bergisch Gladbach, d.h. Richtung Alte Dombach (mein Lieblingsgebiet derzeit  ). Dafür mussten wir zunächst nach Romaney, der Weg dahin führte über Schildgen, ein paar Trails im Dreieck Schildgen, Schwarzbroich, GL-Hebborn und den Hebborner Hof. 

Von Romaney ging es den Wanderweg A1/>8 runter - wobei wir fast ein paar Spaziergänger auf die Hörner genommen hätten (wir haben uns natürlich vielmals entschuldigt!) - zur Alten Dombach. GL-Sand umfuhren wir und kamen somit bei Heidkamp in der Hardt an. 

In der Hardt ging es hoch zum Naturfreundehaus, dann noch was höher und den Trail oberhalb des Schwimmbads runter bis zum Franzosenfriedhof. Von dort dann Richtung Grube Cox und dann über Saaler Mühle, Schluchter Heide, Thielenbruch und Diepeschrather Mühle zurück nach Schlebusch, wo wir noch eine runde Viertelstunde verquatschten.

Bei mir auf dem Tacho: Runde 40 km und 550 Höhenmeter bei einem Schnitt von etwas über 16 km/h. DoubleU sollte einen Track haben.

Mir hat's jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Jerd (19. Mai 2008)

Ich schaff es heute bis 18:30 nicht und musste daher den Termin für die Montagsrunde auf 19:00 Uhr verschieben.


----------



## Jerd (20. Mai 2008)

So, hier der Tourenbericht....

Es trafen sich 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Die Tour ging ganz gemütlich erst mal eine Stunde kreuz und quer durch den Dünnwald und entlang des Dünnwalder Waldschwimmbads und der Diepeschrather Mühle hoch Richtung Buschhorn. Dort wurden ein paar (teiweise fisselige  ) Trails Richtung Schwarzbroich gefahren, und dann nach GL-Hebborn übergesetzt, Sprungschanzen begucken. 

Trailig weiter mussten wir leider feststellen, dass sich die Anlage mittlerweile stark ausgedehnt hat und einige bisher schön zu fahrende Trichter nun mit aus Ästen gebauten Rampen zu sind. Schade drum. 

Wir fuhren jedenfalls wieder hoch zur Voiswinkeler Straße und stürzten uns dann bergab ins Tal der Dhünn. Dort ging es dann wieder hoch nach Küchenberg und in Voiswinkel den Wanderweg A3 runter zum Odenthaler Stadion. Dann entlang der Dhünn zurück, ein kleiner Abstecher über Kalmünten und weiter die Dhünn entlang bis nach Schlebusch.

Bei mir waren das ca. 32 km und 300 Höhenmeter, keine Ahnung was der Schnitt war. Die Reisegeschwindigkeit im Flachen lag jedenfalls bei 16-17 km/h. Das dürfte dann wohl einem Schnitt von 14-irgendwas entsprechen.

Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die entspannte Runde!


----------



## Thawk (20. Mai 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hier der kurze Bericht über die heutige Tour. Es fuhren
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected] und
> ...




hi, 
auch von mir ein dankeschön, für die nette Tour durchs Bergische. Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, und Dank an euch beide. Es war für mich genau die richtige Tour um wieder einzusteigen. Nach 1 Jahr Pause genau die richtige Mischung, auch wenns für euch eher ein gemütl. Ausflug war,  aber mein Puls war hoch genug.

Ich denke nächsten Sonntag, bin ich wieder mit von der Partie, vorrausgesetzt das ich nicht arbeiten muss.

Gruss THawk


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jerd,

war eine sehr schöne und entspannte  Montagsrunde mit netten Neuen Mitfahrern  
Meine Uhr zeigte 68,8 km   385 HM  16,9 er Schnitt



Jerd schrieb:


> So, hier der Tourenbericht....
> 
> Es trafen sich
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (20. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir Dank an Jerd für eine schön flowige Trailrunde mit vielen mir neuen Wegen  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Jerd (23. Mai 2008)

Am Montag fahre ich wieder. Wer Lust hat kann sich Hier anmelden


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. Mai 2008)

Erster   ( und warscheinlich letzter  ) oder kommen noch welche ?



Jerd schrieb:


> Am Montag fahre ich wieder. Wer Lust hat kann sich Hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (26. Mai 2008)

Kurzer Tourbericht: Bernhard und ich sind erst über Leimbach, Neuenhaus und Glöbusch nach Erberich gefahren, um den Burg-Erberich-Trail zu fahren. Leider ist das Ding im Real Life viiiiel steiler als im Frosthelm-Video, sodass wir zum Schluss runter geschoben sind  

Unten angekommen gings dann nach Altenberg und zurück Richtung Odenthal an der Burg Berge und dem Wildpark entlang. In Odenthal wieder hoch gen Glöbusch und flowing hinab nach Osenau. 

Dann ging es über Kalmünten und hinter dem Schildgener Friedhof entlang Richtung Diepesrather Mühle und dann nach Haus.

Bei mir alles in allem 45 km und 400 Höhenmeter bei einem Schnitt von 16,4 km/h. Allerdings hatte ich mal wieder Tachoaussetzer.


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Mai 2008)

Trotzdem wir nur zu zweit waren war es eine schöne Runde  mit Jerd,mit wieder einmal teilweise neuen landschaftlichen Eindrücken 

Es gab auch 2 schöne knackige Anstiege  diese wurden durch einen sehr schönen Downhill belohnt 

Auf meiner Uhr hatte ich dann 63 km und 411 HM und einen 18,8 Schnitt Steigung max. 20 %


----------



## hama687 (28. Mai 2008)

hey jerd fährst du am montag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (28. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> hey jerd fährst du am montag?



Yepp! Hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (28. Mai 2008)

Bevor ich es vergesse. Kerstin: Ist Samstag, der 7. Juni, 13:30 Uhr OK für eine Wiedereinstiegsrunde? 

Ich hab schon mal einen Termin eingestellt (Hier anmelden), kann aber die Zeit noch ändern (Sonntag ginge auch)


----------



## hama687 (28. Mai 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Bevor ich es vergesse. Kerstin: Ist Samstag, der 7. Juni, 13:30 Uhr OK für eine Wiedereinstiegsrunde?
> 
> Ich hab schon mal einen Termin eingestellt (Hier anmelden), kann aber die Zeit noch ändern (Sonntag ginge auch)



*Nein, ist nicht okay*

bin zwar Alex allerdings zieht da meine Muma um, da kann die keine Rzunde ohne mich mit dir fahren


----------



## Jerd (28. Mai 2008)

Dann Sonntag, 13:30?


----------



## hama687 (28. Mai 2008)

von mir aus okay, muss noch noch kerstin bis da hin fit sein


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Mai 2008)

hiho, 
also wie alex schon gesagt hat, kann ich samstag nicht, aber nicht aus den von ihm genannten gründen  
ich geh nächste woche mal zum arzt, ob mein füsschen wieder in ordnung ist, wenn ja, ist sonntag ok 
machs nich zu steil.. und nicht zu viel bergauf.. sass schliesslich 7 wochen nicht im mtb-sattel. 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habe den Termin jetzt mal auf Sonntag verschoben. Hoffen wir, dass der Arzt sein OK gibt  . Und keine Bange, es wird flach


----------



## hama687 (1. Juni 2008)

Guido wo bleibt deine Anmeldung für morgen?


----------



## Jerd (1. Juni 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Guido wo bleibt deine Anmeldung für morgen?



Eine berechtigte Frage!


----------



## Montana (2. Juni 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Guido wo bleibt deine Anmeldung für morgen?



Wenn Du kommst, dann bin ich auch dabei  

Ich werde das heute Abend ganz ruhig angehen ... meine letzte MTB Tour ist schon Wochen her ... ich muss mal sehen was so geht _(fährt)_ 

Gruß _Guido _

*@ Gerd*

Frage beamtwortet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (2. Juni 2008)

Hier der Tourbericht...

Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Um sieben Uhr herum grummelte es von Altenberg her und in Schlebusch fiel leichter Regen. Deshalb und in Vorgriff auf die Sunnybubble-Welcome-Back-Tour am nächsten Wochenende, ging die Tour auschließlich durch den Dünnwald, immer in Reichweite eines Unterstellhäuschens 

Es ging dabei in Schlangenlinien und mit einigen Bögen von Schlebusch nach Dünnwald, wieder in den Wald und wieder nach Dünnwald, dann Richtung Dellbrück und um die Baggernseen und die alte Kaserne herum, ansließend hoch zur Diepeschrather Mühle und dort etwas im Kreis und dann auch schon wieder zurück (War das jetzt ein einziger Satz?). 

Die Mittelwerte der Tachos der Beteiligten, meiner hatte von vornherein den Geist aufgegeben: 25 km, 115 Höhenmeter, 14,6 Schnitt. Also Wellness extrem .


----------



## hama687 (3. Juni 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hier der Tourbericht...
> 
> Es fuhren
> 
> ...



Vielen dank für eine sehr coole und tatsächlich Trockene Tour, war echt mal wieder angenehm


----------



## Montana (3. Juni 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hier der Tourbericht...
> 
> .....



Danke auch von mir für die wirklich gelungene Tour. Das war _MTB_ ganz nach meinem Geschmack und es ging auch nett über schmale trails mit Wurzeln und anderem Kram. Daher war das _Fahrgerät_ auch angemessen und hatte nichts mit einer _Wanderradtour_ gemeinsam  (bevor Fragen kommen ) Höhenmeter waren nicht soviele dabei und das war auch gut so  

Und das Beste war (neben dem glücklicherweise fehlenden Gewitter  ) :
*
Alex @ hama687 *war dabei und hat die Tour unbeschadet beendet   So konnten wir die ganzen KFL Erstbefahrer Geschichten bequatschen. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon wieder aufs nächste Mal und stehe am Montag prinzipiell wieder zur Verfügung. 

Danke an die netten Mitfahrer und -in

Bis bald wieder

_Guido_


----------



## Sunnybubbles (4. Juni 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Heute sind die 6 Wochen vorbei!!!!      jetzt darf ich wieder biken!! freu mich schon auf Sonntag. Hey Guido das ist dann ja wohl auch die perfekte Tour für dich, wenn du wochenlang nicht gefahren bist  
Gerd ich hab gehört du bist auch beim Autoball


----------



## Jerd (4. Juni 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Heute sind die 6 Wochen vorbei!!!!      jetzt darf ich wieder biken!! freu mich schon auf Sonntag. Hey Guido das ist dann ja wohl auch die perfekte Tour für dich, wenn du wochenlang nicht gefahren bist
> Gerd ich hab gehört du bist auch beim Autoball



Super      

Und ja, Freitag wird Autoball geguckt (Geburtstaggeschenk meiner Frau  )


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. Juni 2008)

hey gerd,
kannst du den startpunkt von morgen nach köln verlegen? wegen mir auch nach brück, dann können wir was königsforsteln. denn ich bin morgen mittag in ostheim, dann nach schlebusch zu fahren, da ist die anfahrt doch etwas weit. wir könnnen dann ja durch den kf nach schlebusch und so chillen.. oder so.. ich kenn mich ja nich aus  
ich hoffe, du liest das noch früh genug ^^ sonst schick ich noch ne sms. 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (7. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem, treffen wir uns um 13:30 in Brück


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Juni 2008)

cool   bis dann


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Juni 2008)

hallo jerd,
an dieser stelle nochmal danke für die schöne tour am sonntag. hat echt spass gemacht, endlich wieder aufm bike zu sitzen, mittlerweile gehts auch ohne schiene! 
gibts nächste woche von deiner seite aus ne wellnesstour hier in lev? dieses we kann ich nicht, aber montag/dienstag wär cool.  
lg
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (15. Juni 2008)

huhu jerd, machen wir morgen abend nen kliens ründschen um odenthal? 

gruß alex


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> huhu jerd, machen wir morgen abend nen kliens ründschen um odenthal?
> 
> gruß alex



Ich nicht, weil ....  


> *Montag, 16. Juni 2008
> 
> Sp 20	Gr. B	Österreich	20:45	Deutschland	-  Wien - Ernst Happel
> *



Interessierst´e Dich nicht mehr für Fußballl?  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (15. Juni 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> huhu jerd, machen wir morgen abend nen kliens ründschen um odenthal?
> 
> gruß alex



Nee, leider nicht, den ich hab für Dienstag einen Abgabetermin


----------



## hama687 (21. Juni 2008)

Montag gehs wieder Rund?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch stark für ein montagstourchen.
jetzt ist jerd dran


----------



## Jerd (22. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß es nicht, habe morgen nachmittag einen Zahnarzttermin.... 

Alex, schreib doch eine Tour aus, vielleicht komme ich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Juni 2008)

diese woche hab ich keine zeit mehr  wie wärs mit nächster woche montag??? irgendwas chilliges.. noch besser wär dienstag, kann mittwochs ausschlafen. jerd, wie wärs, schreib was aus


----------



## Jerd (25. Juni 2008)

OK, mach ich. Muss nur noch überlegen, ob Montag oder Dienstag. Stelle den Termin dann Am Freitag oder so rein.


----------



## Jerd (27. Juni 2008)

Am Montag ist wieder ein Abendride rund um Odenthal. Hier anmelden.

Der Termin ist um 19:00 Uhr, weil ich am Montag wieder einen Zanharzttermin habe und erfahrungsgemäß erst ab 17:00, 17:30 überhaupt erst wieder was essen kann  

Ich hatte überlegt, den Eifgenbach hoch zu fahren und dann den Linneffe wieder runter (wenn auch nicht komplett). Sollten so 35 km, 300 Höhenmeter werden, mit längerer Asphaltstrecke Schildgen-Altenberg.


----------



## Jerd (27. Juni 2008)

Ach ja: dieser Termin am Samstag scheint ganz gut zum Thema dieses Threads zu passen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Juni 2008)

9.30 Uhr.. 
samstag muss ich schlafen  aber montag hört sich gut an, ich bin wohl dabei


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Am Montag ist wieder ein Abendride rund um Odenthal. Hier anmelden.
> 
> Der Termin ist um 19:00 Uhr, weil ich am Montag wieder einen Zanharzttermin habe und erfahrungsgemäß erst ab 17:00, 17:30 überhaupt erst wieder was essen kann
> 
> Ich hatte überlegt, den Eifgenbach hoch zu fahren und dann den Linneffe wieder runter (wenn auch nicht komplett). Sollten so 35 km, 300 Höhenmeter werden, mit längerer Asphaltstrecke Schildgen-Altenberg.



Liest sich ja interessant 

Ich bin aber erst in 3 Wochen wieder am Start. Zunächst geht es für uns mal ´ne _Zeitlang_ an die Nordsee. Ich nehme das olle _Pegasus_ mit ... das _Stevens_ bleibt im Keller 

Wünsche euch viel Spass und bis demnächst.

Grüße an Alle

_Guido _


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> 9.30 Uhr..
> samstag muss ich schlafen  aber montag hört sich gut an, ich bin wohl dabei



Stimme Dir voll zu  Kerstin. 
Aber es gibt wohl so ein paar Verwirrte  die um dieses Zeit schon fahrradfahren wollen _(müssen)_ 

Grüße auch an Alex

_Guido _


----------



## hama687 (27. Juni 2008)

dann gehöre ich wohl zu diesen verwirten Hört sich ganz nett an, nach einer entspannden Runde. Mal kuken ob ich um 7 Uhr aus dem Bett fallen sollte


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Juni 2008)

hehe ich tret dich raus


----------



## Jerd (30. Juni 2008)

Äh, kommt heute abend eigentlich jemand zur Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (30. Juni 2008)

OK, da keiner kann, nutze ich die Gunst der Stunde und schwinge mich auf's Rennrad


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Juli 2008)

hey gerd, diese woche keine runde? 
was ist mit nächstem montag 
ich hab gestern ein gps gerät bei ebay ersteigert.. das müssen wir auch mal testen..


----------



## Jerd (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte gestern mein allmonatliches Kegeln, daher keine Runde. Wir können aber für Freitag oder Samstag mal was anpeilen.

Wenn du GPS hast, können wir ja all die Wege fahren, die auf Helmuts Karte noch fehlen und ihm dann den Track schicken


----------



## hama687 (9. Juli 2008)

hmm freitag kann ich nich.. samstag vllt.. aber dann erst ab mittag irgendwann. das gps gerät wird erst nächste woche irgendwann hier sein denk ich. hab mich am samstag schon wieder verfahren  an der wupper... plötzlich war se weg und ich ganz alleine im wald , irgendwo bei solingen.
hier kerstin


----------



## Jerd (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal für Samstag, 14:00 einen Termin reingesetzt (Hier anmelden)

Inklusive einer Anfahrt für die Kölner..  (Hier anmelden)


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Juli 2008)

angemeldet


----------



## hama687 (12. Juli 2008)

Zwar für uns nur eine kurze aber trozdem ganz Lustige Runde, sind etwas Nass geworden aber eigentlich gut zuhause angekommen

am Ende Standen doch immerhin 20 km auf dem kleinen Tacho, der klein gewachsenen Kerstin












Die Wolken im Hintergrund waren nicht von schlechten Eltern...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Juli 2008)

jaja.. der kleine tacho am kleinen rädchen der kleinen kerstin im kleinen leverkusen hatte aber 23km 
seid ihr auch nass geworden??


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Juli 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> seid ihr auch nass geworden??



Nachdem ihr weg wart, haben wir uns unter ständiger Beobachtung der Wetterlage von Bushaltestelle zu Bushaltestelle gehangelt. 
Den Regen haben wir im Wartehäuschen in Glöbusch verbracht und dabei Jerds Schlauch gewechselt.

Danke @Jerd! Sehr schöne Tour - und den Erberich-Trail hab ich dann auch noch kennengelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (13. Juli 2008)

Und der Regen hat sich was gezogen, wir hatten bei 4,5 Stunden Tourdauer nachher 2 3/4 Stunden Netto-Fahrzeit 

Tourbericht:

Es fuhren

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Von Schlebusch ging es über Hummelsheim und die Maler-Siedlung am Leimbacher Berg kurz und knackig hinauf auf die Höhenstraße zwischen Glöbusch und Edelrath. Oben angekommen mussten wir aber auch schon Kerstin und Alex verabschieden, da Kerstin sich die Schulter verzogen hatte  - Gute Besserung! 

Vor dem herannahenden Regen hastete der Rest noch bis Glöbusch, um sich dort unterzustellen, Reifen zu flicken - und trotz Regen fahrende Radler "Angeber!" zu schelten. Dann ging es weiter, den Wanderweg >7 hinunter nach Jungholz und weiter nach Altenberg. Konfizius schob noch den Erberich-Trail hoch und fuhr ihn dann wieder runter, und das obwohl er mit Tannennadeln übersät und somit recht rutschig war. Respekt !

In Altenberg bogen wir rechts ab und folgten dem A7 bis hoch nach Scheuren an die Bushaltestelle. Dabei waren einige steile Passagen zu bewältigen. Auf dem A2/x30 ging es dann runter, erst durch Maisfelder und dann ein Stück durchs nirgendwo bis wir am Waldrand wieder auf einen Weg trafen, der flowing nach unten führte, das letzte Stück allerdings durch hüfthohes Gras...

Unten stellte sich die Frage: flach weiter oder nochmal hoch, da sich aber alle gut fühlten, folgten wir dem x30 weiter erst nach Schallemich, dann nach Altehufe zum Funkmast. Der erste Teil zog sich dabei recht lange hin, der zweite war dann aber nur noch Teer.

Vom Funkturm ging es dann auf der Höhenstraße entlang und über Hebborn und Katterbach zurück nach Schlebusch.

Alles in einem eine schöne, aber auch anstrengende Tour mit 36 km, 620 Höhenmetern und netten Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern


----------



## Jerd (13. Juli 2008)

Montag Abend wollte ich wieder fahren, hier anmelden.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Juli 2008)

hab mich mal angemeldet  mein gps kommt vllt gleich an... gibts von der tour vorgestern ne trackaufzeichnung?
hmm geht nich auch was früher, so 18:00 /18:30? find mein licht nicht, und wenn ichs gefunden hab, ist es bestimmt leer


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juli 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du GPS hast, können wir ja all die Wege fahren, die auf Helmuts Karte noch fehlen und ihm dann den Track schicken



Moin zusammen,
ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ca. 200km in der Woche aber nur ein wenig den Deich rauf und runter und über die Felder gefahren. 
Für eine geplante längere Tour war das Wetter in Carolinensiel zu unbeständig.
Ja das mit den Tracks wäre super! Man kommt nicht überall hin und übersieht oft auch Wege. 
Bis dann mal!


----------



## Jerd (14. Juli 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hab mich mal angemeldet  mein gps kommt vllt gleich an... gibts von der tour vorgestern ne trackaufzeichnung?
> hmm geht nich auch was früher, so 18:00 /18:30? find mein licht nicht, und wenn ichs gefunden hab, ist es bestimmt leer



Nee, früher geht leider nicht, es gibt da ein noch ein Hähnchen, das zubereitet und zusammen mit Andrea verspeist werden muss


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Juli 2008)

@ schildbürger willkommen zurück  kannst ja heute abend mit fahren?

@jerd  das hühnchen läuft doch nicht weg.. wir können die tour auch heute nachmittag fahren, ich bin den ganzen tag zuhause  oder jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich habe mich schon angemeldet, um mich langsam wieder an "die Berge" zu gewöhnen.
Muss nur noch einige "Hausaufgaben" machen.
Ein paar Tage Urlaub habe ich noch, mal sehen, wenn sich noch MitfahrerInnen finden lassen, könnten wir eine ruhige Nachmittagsrunde drehen. Wetter sieht ja leider nicht so rosig aus die nächsten Tage.
Bis nachher!


----------



## Jerd (15. Juli 2008)

Hier der Tourbericht von gestern abend. Es fuhren

[email protected]
[email protected]ürger
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Die Tour ging zunächst um das Naturschutzgebiet, dann um das Dünnwalder Baggerloch und den Leverkusener Golfplatz. In Dünnwald setzten wir dann über die Berliner Straße, durchquerten den Dünnwald mit ein paar Schlenkern Richtung Freibad Paffrath und Katterbach. 

Am Friedhof Schildgen ging es dann steil hoch und knifflig um rechtwinklige Kehren in steilem Gelände. Dann wieder abwärts nach Kalmünten und wieder hinein in den Wald. Dort kreisten wir über einige Trails, bis es schließlich hinab und an der Dhünn entlang Richtung Odenthal ging.

In Odenthal ging es dann den A4 steil hoch Richtung Glöbusch, um anschließend nach Osenau herunterschießen zu können. Danach die letzte große Steigung hinauf zum Edelrather Weg, den Sonnenuntergang genossen und flowig hinab ins Leimbachtal. Von dort über die Dhünn gesetzt und zurück zur Haltestelle, die wir mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen erreichten.

Einige zusätzliche Schleifen hatten die Tour verlängert (obwohl ich das auch beim Nachmessen nicht nachvollziehen kann), und so kamen am Ende 40 km und etwas über 400 Höhenmeter zustande.

Ich hatte auf dem Weg nach Hause, dann mit einem Kabelbruch im Sigma-Akku zu kämpfen. Und auch meine Helmlampe pfiff am Ende auf dem letzen Loch. 

Alles in allem eine schöne Tour, zumindest für mich . Da aber niemand gemeutert hat, nehme ich mal an, es geht den anderen auch so


----------



## hsw (15. Juli 2008)

Ja, es war eine schöne Tour!!! Vielen Dank, Gerd.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (15. Juli 2008)

ja sehr schön  nur meine beine waren heute morgen dohc ein wenig müde. ich hatte, als ich dann irgendwann zuhause war, 49,6km mit nem durchschnitt von 13,5 bei 3:37 fahrzeit.
mein gps is immernoch nicht da.. 
wann gibts die nächste tour?
lg


----------



## Jerd (15. Juli 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> wann gibts die nächste tour?



Bin bald in Urlaub, aber evntl kann ich Donnerstag oder Freitag nachmittag noch mal los. Ansonsten will ich nach meinem Urlaub am Wochenende mit dem Zug nach Hennef und dann mit dem Rad zurück, inklusive Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad. Die Strecke steht schon, nur der Termin noch nicht. Mitte August wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Juli 2008)

Eine schöne Runde in netter Begleitung. Danke Gerd. 
Ein paar Wege muss ich mir noch ansehen. Gerd gräbt da immer was aus. 
Gemeutert hat keine(r)  das Tempo war schon recht flott.


----------



## TedStryker71 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Jerd - morgen, Dein Hennef Plan klingt spannend würde mich freuen wenn Du mir eine PN schickst wenn Du genaueres weist, hätte je nach Termin Interesse mitzukommen, Gruß


----------



## Jerd (16. Juli 2008)

So, die Hennef-Tour findet am 17. August statt - ein Sonntag. Treffpunkt ist um 11:00 am Bahnhof Deutz. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Juli 2008)

uaah einen tag vor meiner matheklausur.. da kann ich nicht..
MEIN GPS IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
freitag kann ich.. donnerstag geht leider nich


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ist für Mo./Di. (Abends)was geplant?
Mo. gibt es wohl noch Regen.
Für Dienstag oder Mittwoch könnte ich eine Runde anbieten. Ab Nachmittags 14:00Uhr?
Oder Abends ab 18:00Uhr?
Ich versuche auch was leichtes zu finden. 
Ich könnte aber auch die fiesen Trails ausgraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Juli 2008)

nachmittags ist ok. hab ja schliesslich Vorlesungsfreie Zeit 
bitte mit fiesen trails 
der Tag ist mir egal..


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe für  Mittwoch 14:00Uhr  einen Termin eingestellt.
Es soll Rund um Bergisch Gladbach gehen. Wenn die Tour zu lang ist kann ich was kürzeres anbieten. Dann ändere ich den Termin noch.
Edit:
Ich mal grob die Strecke geplant mit Lüderich sind es 50km ohne 40,5km.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Juli 2008)

hm ich glaub mit lüderich würd ich das nicht schaffen.. sind dann über 60km für mich. kann man das noch spontan auf tour entscheiden? dann bin ich dabei 
edit: doch nicht. alex bekommt mittwoch die weisheitszähne raus, da msus ich krankenschwester spielen -.-


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wie gesagt, bei der Streckenführung bin ich flexibel.
Ich wollte nur zum Abschluss meines ziemlich verregneten Urlaubs eine lange Tour machen.
Mit dem Bike zum Lüderich komme ich sonst zu selten, von hier aus. 
Dorthin gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails.
Wenn ich alleine fahren sollte, oder jemand mitfährt der es auch möchte, fahre ich mehrere Trails am Lüderich, ist dann aber auch etwas schwieriger.
Es werden dann ca. 55km.


----------



## Jerd (3. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und nehme den regulären Fahrbetrieb wieder auf . Montag abend ist wieder eine Runde um Odenthal, diesmal schon um 18:30, weil es wieder früher dunkel wird. Hier anmelden.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. August 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAY der gerd ist wieder da!!! bin am start


----------



## Montana (4. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und nehme den regulären Fahrbetrieb wieder auf . Montag abend ist wieder eine Runde um Odenthal, diesmal schon um 18:30, weil es wieder früher dunkel wird. Hier anmelden.



Schön, dass Du wieder da bist, Gerd. Ich hoffe Du hattest einen tollen Urlaub und es ist klasse, dass der Fahrbetrieb  ab Schlebusch wieder weiter geht.

Ich bin jedoch heute nicht am Start. Ich war gestern am HCM und Mittwoch geht es an bekannter Stelle wieder los.

Aber ab der nächsten Woche bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei. 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. August 2008)

Guido, du hast was verpasst.. superschöne Tour vom Gerd , mit gaaaanz viele Trails und auch ein bisschen Schlamm. Zur Streckenführung kann ich nur sagen.. *schlebusch* Hooooch runter hoch runter hoch runter hoch runter hoch *Paffrath* ruuuuunter  *schlebusch* 
Waren glaub ich 450hm, ich hatte zuhause nen Schnitt von 14,5 und 45,6km . 
Nächste Woche gerne wieder!


----------



## Jerd (5. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Zur Streckenführung kann ich nur sagen.. *schlebusch* Hooooch runter hoch runter hoch runter hoch runter hoch *Paffrath* ruuuuunter  *schlebusch*



Na zum Glück kann ich da was mehr zu sagen . Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
Lars (?)@Larsi
[email protected] und 
[email protected]

Die Tour war im Prinzip eine Wiederholung der Wochenendtour vor einigen Wochen, bei der Kerstin und Alex so früh aussteigen mussten. D.h. es ging zunächst von Schlebusch nach Hummelsheim und dann über den Leimbacher Berg den Leimbach entlang zu einem Trail der Kategorie kurz und knackig hinauf nach Neuenhaus. Dann nach Glöbusch und auf dem >7/>10 hinunter zur Landstraße Odenthal-Altenberg (L101). 

Dort gleich rechts wieder rein, am Wildpark entlang und bei Altenberg auf den Wanderweg A7 den Pfengsbach entlang. Unser Weg schraubte sich dabei in Wellen immer höher, um sich dann schlagartig in einer rasanten Abfahrt zu entladen. Wobei sich alle Mühe gaben, Alex ein schönes Fotomotiv zu geben 

Am Ende der Abfahrt mussten die Räder dann über Treppenstufen nach oben getragen werden bevor es weiter gehen konnte. Den A7 ging es weiter bis zu einer starken Steigung mit rund 20% und einer Rinne in der Mitte. Hier blieb der Guide auf halber Strecke hängen, weil er sich für die falsche Seite entschieden hatte . Da hieß es dann wieder runter und noch mal hoch 

Die Steigung wurde schnell wieder flacher und führte uns dann zur Bushaltestelle in Scheuren. Von dort ging es gleich auf dem Wanderweg A2/x30 wieder runter ins Scherfbachtal. Die Abfahrt führt schmal am Waldrand entlang und dann meistenteils durch hohes Gras - und da hat den Alex dann eine Wespe in den Finger gestochen . 

Leider war im Scherfbachtal der auf der Karte verzeichnete Parallelweg zur Landstraße nicht aufzufinden, und so mussten wir ein Stück die L296 nehmen, bis wir in Höffe auf eine Seitenstraße ausweichen konnten. Diese führte uns dann bis Odenthal, wo sich Alex veranschiedete und auf dem schnellsten Wege nach Hause fuhr. Der Rest nahm die Hubbelstrecke entlang der Dhünn und fuhr dann - als Extra - sogar noch einmal hoch Richtung Buschorn um den Wurzeltrail mitzunehmen . Dabei spaltete sich die Gruppe, fand sich aber zum Glück wieder zusammen. 

Larsi machte sich von hier dann nach Bergisch-Gladbach auf und die letzten drei fuhren locker auf direktem Wege nach Schlebusch zurück.

Die Tourdaten: 35 km, 15,3 km/h Schnitt und 450 Höhenmeter.

Mir hat's Spaß gemacht mit all den netten Mitfahrern und Mitfahrerinnen.  Und gute Besserung an den Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Die Tourdaten: 35 km, *15,3 km/h Schnitt* ...



mein tacho lügt.. das blöde ding


----------



## Larsi (5. August 2008)

Hallo Gerd und Mitfahrer,

kann mich der Beschreibung nur anschließen... hat super Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank an die Orga und die netten Mitfahrer. 
Lars


----------



## hama687 (5. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Dort gleich rechts wieder rein, am Wildpark entlang und bei Altenberg auf den Wanderweg A7 den Pfengsbach entlang. Unser Weg schraubte sich dabei in Wellen immer höher, um sich dann schlagartig in einer rasanten Abfahrt zu entladen. *Wobei sich alle Mühe gaben, Alex ein schönes Fotomotiv zu geben :*)




Ich muss zu meiner " Profesionellen Entschuldigung " folgendes sagen, die Bilder sind nicht geworden, hab die SD Karte vergessen einzulegen


----------



## hama687 (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gestern auch noch eine kleine Runde gefahren, über Schlebusch, Neuhenhaus hoch, Engstenberg runter, Glöbusch hoch, den Wanderweg 10, bis zur Schnellstr. 101,auf den Wanderweg 7, bis kurz vor Altenberg und dann auf den 

A2, zu diesem hätt ich eine Frage, ist ja wahnsinn wie der sich hochbewegt, Neugekiest und schon relativ Steil, hab leider auf meiner Karte keinen Parallel Verlaufenden Weg hoch gefunden, kennt da vllt jemand einen? 

Naja oben in Blecher noch ne kleinen aber feine Trail runde am Berghand entlang, rein nach Blecher, richtung Glöbusch, vorbei an der sehr lauten Trötte auf einem Dach und runter nach Längsleimbach. Auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch nach Mathildenhof und von daraus nur noch runter nach Schlebusch

Würde mich echt mal Brennend Interresieren wie viele HM das waren, naja meine Beine sagen 10000 

Grüße Alex

*edit* 

Beweis Foto


----------



## Jerd (7. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> ...und dann auf den A2, zu diesem hätt ich eine Frage, ist ja wahnsinn wie der sich hochbewegt, Neugekiest und schon relativ Steil, hab leider auf meiner Karte keinen Parallel Verlaufenden Weg hoch gefunden, kennt da vllt jemand einen?



Aber sicher dat 

Wenn du von Altenberg Richtung Odenthal fährst gehen am Friedhof 3 Wege ab, einer steil gepflastert nach rechts oben, der ist vor allem steil, einer nach links geradeaus am Sportplatz vorbei, da geht's nach Odenthal und zum A2. 

Und ein Weg führt rechts geradeaus auf ein Haus zu. Da fährst du rein und läßt nach/in der Kurve das Haus rechts liegen und fährst an einem Stapel Brennholz vorbei geradeaus in den Wald. Habe das nicht mehr genau im Kopf, müsste man eventuell eine Weile suchen. Du kommst auf jeden Fall dann an einen Bach und eine provisorische Brücke, da geht es rüber und dann hoch. Leider liegt in der Mitte ein Baum quer. 

Der Weg endet oben am Ortseingang von Holz (von Erberich aus gesehen) auf einer Wiese und geht da ein Stück hinter den Häusern entlang.

Ich bin den mit Helmut mal runter gefahren, kann aber nicht sagen, wie steil der hoch ist, und vor allem wie gut der Grip ist. Damals lag da recht viel Laub.

Hmm, ich denke ich baue den mal in die nächste Runde ein 

Was auch immer geht, ist bis Odenthal durchzufahren, dann ein Stück rechts Richtung Schildgen und gleich die erste Straße rechts wieder rein und bei der ersten Gelegenheit links weiter hoch. Das ist der A4, der ist im unteren Teil steil, wird aber recht schnell flacher. Ist außerdem Asphalt... Raus kommt der Weg im unteren Teil von Glöbusch und du kommst von da weiter auf dem A4 direkt auf die schnelle Abfahrt nach Osenau. Dafür im Wald immer links halten. Wenn du geradeaus fährst gehts es zwar ein Stück steil bergab, du musst die gleichen Höhenmeter aber wieder auf dem A1 hoch, ehe die Abfahrt beginnt.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Aber sicher dat
> 
> Wenn du von Altenberg Richtung Odenthal fährst gehen am Friedhof 3 Wege ab, einer steil gepflastert nach rechts oben, der ist vor allem steil, einer nach links geradeaus am Sportplatz vorbei, da geht's nach Odenthal und zum A2.
> 
> ...


Der einzige Weg, der uphil halbwegs fahrbar ist, ist der neugekieste (ist ja auch ein Wanderweg: A2 oder A3) - am Sportplatz rechts abbiegen und dann hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (7. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern auch noch eine kleine Runde gefahren....



Bist du zufällig auch über Gut Teidtscheid gefahren (das ist der >10 aber auf der Seite Richtung Leimbach)? Als ich da im letzten Herbst war hatte Genosse Waldarbeiter den Weg leider in den Zustand Ursuppe zurück versetzt... Aber vielleicht hat sich das auch wieder eingerenkt inzwischen.

Oder weißt du das, Bernd aus Holz?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig auch über Gut Teidtscheid gefahren (das ist der >10 aber auf der Seite Richtung Leimbach)? Als ich da im letzten Herbst war hatte Genosse Waldarbeiter den Weg leider in den Zustand Ursuppe zurück versetzt... Aber vielleicht hat sich das auch wieder eingerenkt inzwischen.
> 
> Oder weißt du das, Bernd aus Holz?


Eigentlich ist das am Teitscheider Hof vorbei fahrbar - zumindest DH. Als ich vor einiger Zeit mal dort hoch wollte, war das aber aufgrund der Maschinenfahrspuren kaum möglich. Sind aber höchstens ca. 100 m.


----------



## Jerd (7. August 2008)

Die nächste Montagsrunde findet am Dienstag statt , wie letztens um 18:30. Hier anmelden. Angedacht ist eine Variation der Bergischen Dörferrunde, ich bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher, muss die Strecke erst mal abfahren.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. August 2008)

bin dabei..  und auch schon angemeldet


----------



## Jerd (11. August 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten für die Tour sind ja eher solala:



			
				WDR Wetter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dienstag startet regnerisch, ab Mittag nehmen die Auflockerungen zu und es folgen nur noch einzelne Schauer nach. Höchstwerte 20 bis 23 Grad. Auf Südwest drehender und stürmisch auffrischender Wind.



Ich dachte mir, wenn es schon überall nass und matschig ist, dann machen wir aus der Not eine Tugend und fahren mal all die kleinen flachen Waldtrails ab und zählen Pfützen... Und deshalb geht es morgen - in memoriam Winterpokal - quer und kreuz durch Dünnwald, Thielenbruch und Schluchter Heide. 

Zu erwartenden Höhenmeter: Etwa 150.


----------



## Bretone (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

würde mich morgen gerne eurer Tour anschließen und hoffe ihr seid offen für neue Mitfahrer. Wenn´s ok ist trage ich mich dann als Mitfahrer bei eurer Tour morgen ein und freue mich sehr mit neuen Mitstreitern eine schöne Tour bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter anzugehen.

Thomas


----------



## Jerd (11. August 2008)

Bretone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich morgen gerne eurer Tour anschließen und hoffe ihr seid offen für neue Mitfahrer. Wenn´s ok ist trage ich mich dann als Mitfahrer bei eurer Tour morgen ein und freue mich sehr mit neuen Mitstreitern eine schöne Tour bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter anzugehen.
> 
> Thomas



Hi Thomas, 

klar kein Problem, wird sind nicht nur offen, wir freuen uns auch über neue Mitfahrer!   Bis morgen!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. August 2008)

hi gerd, 
das wird heute eine lustige, matschig-nasse angelegenheit  bin grad von Köln nach Hause.. es steht so ziemlich alles unter Wasser. Also am besten im Neoprenanzug fahren.. 
du sagst doch hoffentlich nicht ab?


----------



## Jerd (12. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hi gerd,
> das wird heute eine lustige, matschig-nasse angelegenheit  bin grad von Köln nach Hause.. es steht so ziemlich alles unter Wasser. Also am besten im Neoprenanzug fahren..
> du sagst doch hoffentlich nicht ab?



Nö...  Laut Regenradar kommt doch jetzt gerade der letzte Gewitterschauer für heute runter.  

Habe aber meine langen Sachen schon wieder aus dem Schrank gekramt, inklusive Regenüberschuhe . Und ob ich dieses Jahr das Schutzblech je wieder abnehmen werde?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. August 2008)

das wetter macht doch eh, was es will 
ich weiger mich ganz einfach, mitten im sommer winterklamotten anzuziehen... das ist einfach nciht.. RICHTIG!!!!  
naja bis gleich. noch ist es ja trocken 




Jerd schrieb:


> Nö...  Laut Regenradar kommt doch jetzt gerade der letzte Gewitterschauer für heute runter.
> 
> Habe aber meine langen Sachen schon wieder aus dem Schrank gekramt, inklusive Regenüberschuhe . Und ob ich dieses Jahr das Schutzblech je wieder abnehmen werde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (12. August 2008)

Tja diese Tour war nur kurz... Denn bereits am Stadtrand von Dünnwald, nach vielleicht 3 km, riss es mir das Schaltauge ab...

Alle Versuche, auf Singlespeed umzurüsten, scheiterten leider an mangelnden technische Fähigkeiten 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Thomas für's Nachhause-Fahren


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. August 2008)

es waren doch fast 5km


----------



## Sunnybubbles (15. August 2008)

hallo Gerd,
ich hoffe, dein rad ist wieder fit . gibts montag oder dienstag ne tour? ich kann an beiden tagen.


----------



## Jerd (15. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo Gerd,
> ich hoffe, dein rad ist wieder fit . gibts montag oder dienstag ne tour? ich kann an beiden tagen.



Ich warte immer noch auf Ersatzteile.... 

Wenn es eine Tour gibt, dann Dienstag, denn am Montag abend habe ich einen Kundentermin.


----------



## Jerd (16. August 2008)

So, die Ersatzteile sind in der Post, und wenn ich Glück habe, kommen sie heute noch an 

Die nächste Tour habe ich eigenmächtig auf *Mittwoch* gelegt. Hier anmelden.

Der Grund: Wir werden gemeinsam mit den Königsforstern  durch Hardt und Schluchter Heide trailen!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. August 2008)

so.. heute habe ich meine erste eigene Tour geguidet.. und wir haben uns nur einmal verfahren!!!
2 junge und 1 jung gebliebener Biker, namentlich
Alex @hama 687
Stefan @Stefan79
und ich
nahmen sich die Tour 3 der Mtb-Touren um Bad Münstereifel vor. Gleich zu Beginn ging es erst einmal richtig schön auf einem Trail bergauf, wo meine Kette dann zum ersten Mal in die Speichen und Kerstin über den Boden rutschte. Aber für solche Notfälle hab ich ja den Stefan mit eingepackt . 
 Nachdem besagte Person also meine Schaltung geflickt hatte, ging es weiter hoch nach Rodert, dann ziemlich schnell runter in Richtung Eicherscheid. Anschließend folgte ein langer Anstieg nach Wittscheiderhof, der zum höchsten Punkt der Tour (484m) führte. Dann folgte eine lange Abfahrt nach Hohn. 
Nach Hohn ging es wieder bergauf durch den Wald, wo wir es schafften, die Route zu verlieren (ich glaube immernoch, dass da ein Schild fehlt!), nur durch sensationelles Guiding durch die Guidine  fanden wir mittels GPS auf den richtigen Weg zurück. 
Es ging halt weiter hoch und runter und so.. irgendwann rechts an Pesch vorbei bis Gilsdorf, dann weiter nach Eschweiler. Dort erwartete uns ein letzter steiler Anstieg, den die Kerstin leider schieben musste . 
Von dort war es nur noch ein kurzes Stück bis zum Parkplatz. 
Alles in Allem eine sehr schöne Tour. Nur schade, dass die Abfahrten fast alle auf Asphalt sind. Vllt sollte man die Tour eher anders herum fahren.. 
Am Ende hatten wir so 37km und ca 750hm. Leider ist mein GPS unterwegs hin und wieder hängengeblieben, weshalb ich keine genau HmZahl habe. 
Irgendwo standen noch so alte Römerruinen rum.. aber ich weiss nicht mehr wo 
Ich danke den netten Mitfahrern, mir hats echt Spaß gemacht und das Wetter hat ja auch klasse mitgespielt. Ich bin ganz braun geworden. 

@Gerd: ok, dann bis mittwoch.  ich warte auch noch auf mein neues Innenlager..


lg
Kerstin


----------



## hama687 (16. August 2008)




----------



## Jerd (18. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Am Ende hatten wir so 37km und ca 750hm. Leider ist mein GPS unterwegs hin und wieder hängengeblieben, weshalb ich keine genau HmZahl habe.



Dann könne die Alpen ja kommen


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Dann könne die Alpen ja kommen




ich freu mich auch schon so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. August 2008)

huhu gerd
ich bin heute mim Stefan eine "Extended Gerd-Tour" gefahren. Heißt: wir wollten deine Tour nachfahren, haben uns aber verfahren und deshalb wurd das ganze etwas kürzer aber dabei höher. 
ich kann jetzt so tolle höhendiagramme basteln.. 






571hm.. ich bin so stolz


----------



## Jerd (18. August 2008)

Respekt!  Dann kann ich für Mittwoch ja den Rückweg über Berg und Tal einplanen


----------



## Jerd (18. August 2008)

Mein neues Schaltauge hätte laut Paketverfolgung heute geliefert werden sollen - es war schon im Auslieferungslaster. Leider war aber die blöde DPD heute gar nicht bei mir - wegen "Zeitmangel"... Und jetzt steht das Ding wieder auf Auslieferungsretour. 

Hoffe die schicken das morgen wieder los - und liefern das zur Abwechslung auch wirklich aus!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. August 2008)

sonst fahr doch mal bei ein paar händlern in der nähe vorbei und frag, ob die ein passendes da haben.. is ein bisschen glückssache. ich hatte glück


----------



## Jerd (19. August 2008)

So, das Schaltauge ist heute gekommen, aber leider ist auch die Schaltung selber in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.  Hätte ich natürlich auch mal früher nach gucken können. 

Morgen früh geht's deshalb zum Zweiraddoktor, habe mit ihm telefoniert, und er hat alles da. 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mein Fahhrad mal ordentlich geputzt


----------



## Jerd (20. August 2008)

Irgendwie funzt das bei mir alles nicht...  Habe jetzt zwar zerschrundene Hände, aber noch keine funktionierende Schaltung. Die Tour für heute sage ich daher erst mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. August 2008)

aber.. das geht doch nicht.. 
was geht denn nicht?  wenn du doch alles da hast..


----------



## Jerd (20. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> aber.. das geht doch nicht..
> was geht denn nicht?  wenn du doch alles da hast..




Den Schaltzug hat's auch noch gesemmelt . Kann mir auch wegen Terminstress keine ewige Repariererei leisten und hab's in die Werkstatt gegeben... Freitag hol ichs ab und am WE wird alles nachgeholt


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. August 2008)

hm ich kann nur sonntag nachmittag oder samstag morgen... aber wär cool, wenn du was anbietest. 
bin heute was geradelt  75,8km, 596hm, 17er schnitt


----------



## Jerd (21. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hm ich kann nur sonntag nachmittag oder samstag morgen... aber wär cool, wenn du was anbietest.



Ich schau mal 



Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> bin heute was geradelt  75,8km, 596hm, 17er schnitt



Du machst mir Angst


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst



ich bin doch nur fleißig.. 
will ja nicht durch die alpen schieben 
mein innenlager ist immernoch nicht da!!!!! aber so ist das radeln nicht so eintönig.. *tret-KNACK-tret-KNACK*


----------



## Jerd (21. August 2008)

Wie wär's mit Samstag, 11:00 Uhr? Strecke etwa Schlebusch, Schildgen, Romaney, Hardt und über Schluchter Heide zurück. Schöne trailige Abfahrten, knackige Steigungen. Alles was das Herz begehrt!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. August 2008)

hmm ich hab mir überlegt.. sonntag wäre besser. bin auf ne hochzeit eingeladen am samstag, da soll ich gut aussehn .. 
sonntag kann ich allerdings erst so ab 15 uhr


----------



## Jerd (22. August 2008)

Sonntag nachmittag kann ich leider gar nicht


----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. August 2008)

ich schaffs leider nicht, in 1std aus mir einen hochzeitstauglichen menschen zu machen 
sonst verleg den startpunkt auf 7.30  dann kann ich


----------



## Jerd (23. August 2008)

Ich war heute auf eigene Faust ein wenig exploren und habe dabei eine Hand voll (für mich) neuer Trails entdeckt . Darunter zwei Downhills, jeweils 1 km lang, einmal mit 7,1 einmal mit 9,6% Gefälle im Schnitt und mit reizvollen technischen Passagen zwischendrin. 

Bin die beiden allerdings hoch gefahren 

Zumindest einen werde ich mal in eine der nächsten Touren einbauen.

Was die nächste Tour betrifft, so kann ich Dienstag aus familiären Gründen leider nicht. Habe daher mal einen Termin für Montag gemacht. Hier anmelden.

Für die Zukuft würde aber eher den Dienstag als fixen Termin festlegen, auch wenn das dann einen Tag vor'm KFL ist. Und auch wenn da in Schlebusch noch ein anderer Treff  ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (25. August 2008)

Kurze Info: Bei der heutigen Tour versuchen wir, gegen 21:00 Uhr - also bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit - wieder in Schlebusch zu sein. Licht - und wenn es auch nur eine Funzel ist - ist dennoch ratsam.


----------



## Jerd (25. August 2008)

Achtung, der Termin heute ist um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verlegt worden, und findet jetzt um 19:00 Uhr statt!


----------



## Jerd (26. August 2008)

Hier der Tourbericht.

Nachdem es ein wenig Hin und Her mit An- und Abmeldungen gab, fuhren schlussendlich 

[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

von der Haltestelle Schlebusch ab. Gleichzeitig fand sich dort noch der Herr Schildbürger ein, der jedoch nur freundlich "Hallo"  sagen wollte, bevor er wieder im Wald verschwand.

Wir fuhren dagegen straight über Schildgen und Nußbaum nach Hebborn und am Hebborner Hof den Feldweg hoch nach Romaney. Dort ging es über die Bundestraße und auf dem Wanderweg >8 hinunter zur Dombach. Das letzte Teilstück allerdings war erneut von einem Baum blockiert, nachdem der letzte gerade erst weg gemacht wurde. Zum Glück aber liegt der Baum ziemlich am Anfang, sodass man den Downhill doch fast ganz genießen kann.

Von der Dombach ging es die Strunde hinauf Richtung Herrenstrunden, aber sobald wir aus dem Wald auftauchten auch gleich hoch Richtung Herkenrath und rechts hoch in den Wald. Der Pfad spuckte und bei einem Wegekreuz aus und wir hielten uns rechts auf dem x30 durch die Felder Richtung Breite. Dort weiter auf dem x30 in den Wald und durch die Senke bei der Grillhütte zum Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Dann immer weiter berghoch, am Hardtknippen entlang bis zum höchsten Punkt der Hardt. Noch ein Stück weiter udn ab ging es links in den Trail über dem Bensberger Schwimmbad.

Mittlerweile war es dunkel geworden, und somit nahmen wir den Trail als Nightride . Er war trockener als erwartet, dafür aber teilweise mannshoch zugekrautet... Jedenfalls kamen wir am Denkmal aus und fuhren gleich weiter bergab Richtung Grube Cox, die wir links umrundeten. Über die L288 und über Saaler Mühle, Schluchter Heide, Diepeschrath und Schildgen zurück nach Schlebusch.

Dort waren es dann 36 km, 430 Höhenmeter und ein Schnitt von 13,5 km/h.

Dank an meine beiden Mitfahrer - denn diese Tour wollte ich schon immer mal gefahren sein, es ergab sich aber nie. Und: Hurra! Die Nightride-Saison ist eröffnet! 

Und weil ich jetzt auch diese schönen Bildchen machen kann - so war's:





PS: Ich weiß, dass diese Tour und einige andere der letzten Zeit nicht mehr oder vielleicht gerade noch so leicht sind. 430 Höhenmeter sind schon was, und normalerweise fahren wir nur 300. Was gefahren wird, hängt jeweils stark von den Leuten ab, die mitfahren. *Wir nehmen auf jeden Rücksicht, und neue Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen! Der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo, und wilde Sachen fahren wir auch nicht.*


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. August 2008)

hey gerd
gibts am we ne tour?


----------



## Jerd (28. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hey gerd
> gibts am we ne tour?



Ich wollte am Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren. Ich hatte überlegt, in der Gegend um Immekeppel zu exploren. Das wären von Schlebusch so 50 km, 600 Höhenmeter...

Lust?


----------



## hama687 (28. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren. Ich hatte überlegt, in der Gegend um Immekeppel zu exploren. Das wären von Schlebusch so 50 km, 600 Höhenmeter...
> 
> Lust?



Jeha bei Ehrendfeld 

Hört sich doch ganz Nett an, willste Morgens oder Mittags Starten? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Jerd (28. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Jeha bei Ehrendfeld
> 
> Hört sich doch ganz Nett an, willste Morgens oder Mittags Starten?
> 
> Gruß Alex



Eher Mittags. 13:00 Uhr oder so.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. August 2008)

hört sich gut an, bin dabei 
kommt der ins lmb? ich trag mich so gerne ein..


----------



## Jerd (28. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, bin dabei
> kommt der ins lmb? ich trag mich so gerne ein..



Anmelden zur Explorerrunde

Hab die Anfangszeit doch mal auf 12:00 gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (29. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Anmelden zur Explorerrunde
> 
> Hab die Anfangszeit doch mal auf 12:00 gesetzt



Hallo Jerd, 
wie hast du denn den morgigen Streckenverlauf ca. geplant? Hab heute mal in meiner Wanderkarte ein bisschen gestöbert, sehr toll würd ich es finden, wenn wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und nicht die altbekannten Wege über Bergisch Gladbach befahren sondern wie folgt:

Von Pafrath über Nußbaum richtung Hebborn, dann ab dem Rommerscheid auf dem Wanderweg 8 richtung Romaney hoch, weiter nach Herrenstrunden, richtung Asselborner Hof und Untersteinbach. Auf dem 13er Weg durch Jähhardt und weiter auf dem 9er durch Oberbörsch und Unterbörsch runter bis zur Sülz und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Hoch am Steilhand des Leienbergs entlang und auf der Rückseite wieder Runter auf dem x11a nach Brombach, bzw kann man unten an der Sülz auch hinter Immekeppel auf der x11a über Voiskülhiem nach Unterkülheim nach Immekeppel lang

Was hälste davon? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. August 2008)

aber ich hoffe, die wege sind auch schwierigkeit mittel 
jetzt fahren wir einmal ne mittel-tour.. dann will ich auch mittel-trails


----------



## Jerd (29. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hallo Jerd,
> wie hast du denn den morgigen Streckenverlauf ca. geplant? Hab heute mal in meiner Wanderkarte ein bisschen gestöbert, sehr toll würd ich es finden, wenn wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und nicht die altbekannten Wege über Bergisch Gladbach befahren sondern wie folgt:
> 
> Von Pafrath über Nußbaum richtung Hebborn, dann ab dem Rommerscheid auf dem Wanderweg 8 richtung Romaney hoch, weiter nach Herrenstrunden, richtung Asselborner Hof und Untersteinbach. Auf dem 13er Weg durch Jähhardt und weiter auf dem 9er durch Oberbörsch und Unterbörsch runter bis zur Sülz und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Hoch am Steilhand des Leienbergs entlang und auf der Rückseite wieder Runter auf dem x11a nach Brombach, bzw kann man unten an der Sülz auch hinter Immekeppel auf der x11a über Voiskülhiem nach Unterkülheim nach Immekeppel lang
> ...



Ich glaube, das wird zuviel. Sind bis Brombach ja schon fast 600 Höhenmeter. Außerdem kommen wir dann dem Ralf ins Gehege: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7018

Aber ich finde die Idee gut, über Hebborn und Rommerscheid zu fahren. Da können wir die Trails oberhalb der Strunde erkunden, die einen sehr guten Ruf haben. Von der Alten Dombach nach Herrenstrunden würde ich aber flach fahren, den >8 hoch nach Romaney lohnt nicht (außer vielleicht den ersten Teil, der ist sehr schön steil und loser Schotter ) - außerdem sparen wir so Höhenmeter, die wir später verpulvern können.

Meine Überlegung ab Herrenstrunden: Nebenstaße rauf nach Herkenrath, dann Oberheide, Dreispringen, Unterkühlheim, Löhe, Schmitzbüchel, Heidgen, Mitteleschbach, Untereschbach => Königsforst => zurück.

Oder ab Löhe durch den Wald hinauf nach Moitzfeld und dann durch die Hardt zurück.

Bitte zwischen die oben genannten Orte großzügige Verirrungen einstreuen.


----------



## Schnegge (29. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hallo Jerd,
> wie hast du denn den morgigen Streckenverlauf ca. geplant? Hab heute mal in meiner Wanderkarte ein bisschen gestöbert, sehr toll würd ich es finden, wenn wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und nicht die altbekannten Wege über Bergisch Gladbach befahren sondern wie folgt:
> 
> Von Pafrath über Nußbaum richtung Hebborn, dann ab dem Rommerscheid auf dem Wanderweg 8 richtung Romaney hoch, weiter nach Herrenstrunden, richtung Asselborner Hof und Untersteinbach. Auf dem 13er Weg durch Jähhardt und weiter auf dem 9er durch Oberbörsch und Unterbörsch runter bis zur Sülz und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Hoch am Steilhand des Leienbergs entlang und auf der Rückseite wieder Runter auf dem x11a nach Brombach, bzw kann man unten an der Sülz auch hinter Immekeppel auf der x11a über Voiskülhiem nach Unterkülheim nach Immekeppel lang
> ...



Hallo Alex,

bei der Strecke hats du von Herrenstrunden bis Unterbörsch nur Asphalt. Der Anstieg nach Jähhard ist das einzige Waldstück auf dem Abschnitt und seit Kyrill mehr Schiebe- und Tragepassage als Auffahrt... Das letzte Stück x11a über die Wiese vor Oberkühlheim ist Privatgelände eines Bauern der was gegen Biker hat. Das Stück läßt sich aber gut über Scheurenhöfchen umfahren...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (29. August 2008)

Mein Plan für morgen: 

Nach Herrenstrunden wie von Alex beschrieben, allerdings ohne den Weg hoch nach Romaney. Über Straße hoch nach Herkenrath. Dann den X11a über Dreispringen runter bis Unterkühlheim, dort A4/A6 bis Immekeppel, wo man rasten kann.

Von Immekeppel links-sülzisch nach Steeg, dann den A6 hoch Heidgen, Löhe, Ehrenfeld. Weiter hoch Richtung Birkenhöhe, dort über die Straße und den >6 runter in die Hardt, an Kadettenweiher und Grube Cox entlang über Schluchter Heide und Diepeschrather Mühle heimwärts.

Laut Magic Maps 45 km und 750 Höhenmeter (ja, kalibriert). Rast nach 20 km und 400 Höhenmeter.

Und ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie es sich mit 7 Leuten explort


----------



## hama687 (29. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> bei der Strecke hats du von Herrenstrunden bis Unterbörsch nur Asphalt. Der Anstieg nach Jähhard ist das einzige Waldstück auf dem Abschnitt und seit Kyrill mehr Schiebe- und Tragepassage als Auffahrt... Das letzte Stück x11a über die Wiese vor Oberkühlheim ist Privatgelände eines Bauern der was gegen Biker hat. Das Stück läßt sich aber gut über Scheurenhöfchen umfahren...
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg, 

danke für die Info mit dem Bauern, das werd ich mir für meine Runde, die ich da mal machen möchte, merken. Meinste den kann man mit einem Stück Weihnachtsstollen Bestechen?

Naja ich freue mich auf die Runde morgen.

Einen Schönen Abend euch allen, bis morgen. 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (30. August 2008)

Huhu, mit letzter Kraft hier nun die Bilder








































































So Gute Nacht


----------



## Sunnybubbles (30. August 2008)

superschöne tour..


----------



## Jerd (30. August 2008)

Hier der Tourbericht:

Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]ölnerin und
[email protected]

Die Toru heute begann bei schönstem Spätsommerwetter erst mal mit einem ordentlichen Verfahrer. Eigenentlich sollte es ja straight zum >9 in Rommerscheidt, oberhalb des Strundetals gehen. Leider aber wurde eine Abfahrt verpasst, und wir landeten am Busbahnhof in Bergisch-Gladbach. Von dort fanden wir dann zwar Dank Stefan nach Rommerscheidt, nicht aber auf den Trail. 

Wen es interressiert: Als wir am Kreisverkehr standen und rätselten waren wir schon ca. 500 Meter lang falsch gefahren 

Wir machten aus der Situation aber das Beste und fuhren den schönen >8 hinunter zur Igeler Mühle.

Hinauf nach Herkenrath über Straße wie geplant, dann ging es den X11a hinunter Richtung Immekeppel. 

Zunächst ging es dabei einen Feldweg hinab, bevor der halbe Weg von einer fetten Rinne belegt wurde. Als diese zuende war, schlängelte sich der Weg zwischen mannshohem Gestrüpp, war aber allzeit gut fahrbar. Leider holte Heike sich hier einen Platten. 

Es ging nun ein Stück Straße, bevor der Weg hinter eine Pferdewiese steil hochging und sich anschließend als schöner Waldweg weiter hinauf wand. Wieder auf der Straße ging es weiter hoch und man konnte eine sehr schönen Ausblick über die Wiesen und Hügel des Bergischen Landes genießen.

Dann ging der Weg wieder als Trail bergab, durch Pflanzen hindurch, dann ein paar Meter auf einem Forstweg und dann wieder durch ein Blütenmeer immer bergab. Als sich der Weg wieder zum Waldweg wandelte wurde immer schmaler, steiler und verwinkelter. Dabei ging es auf und ab, an einer Wiese entlang und im letzten Stück mit über 20% Gefälle hinab. Toll!

Damit waren wir auch schon in Immekeppel, suchten einen Biergarten, fanden ein Eiscafé und wurden von einer überforderten Bedienung fast eine Stunde dort festgehalten.  Stefan hatte sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon wieder Richtung Heimat verabschiedet.

Nach der Pause überquerten wir die Sülz, und nahmen einen kleinen Hügel zum warm werden. Kerstin zog allerdings die Schlammpackung vor 

Dann ging es den A6 hinauf, 100 Höhenmeter am Stück und zwar richtig... Zuerst auf einem Forstweg (steil!), dann durch eine Art Wiese (schön), dann durch Bromberbüsche - Gestrüpp kann man das wohl nicht mehr nennen, siehe Alex' Fotos - (aua), dann entlang einer Wiese (auch schön). Oben angekommen, wurde die Höhenmeter dann in einem flowigen Trail sofort wieder vernichtet.

Auf befestigten Wegen ging es hinauf nach Löhe, dort durchquerten wir (fahrend!) ein Festzelt und fuhre durch Wiese und Wald weiter gemäßigt bergauf. Allerdings gerieten wir in Ehrenfeld dann vom Weg ab und fuhren den Rest bis Moitzfeld auf der Straße hinauf .

Schlussetappe: Von Moitzfeld über Neuenhaus in die Hardt, ein paar Trails in der Schluchter Heide mitgenommen und über Thielenbruch und Diepeschrather Mühle nach Schlebusch.

Alles in allem 54 km und 750 Höhenmeter über sehr schöne Trails in einer tollen Gegend. Das ganze bei 14,5 km/h Schnitt.

Vielen Dank an die vielen Mitfahrer! Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 

Dank auch an Jö[email protected] für seine hilfreichen Tipps! 

Und so ist es gewesen:


----------



## hsw (31. August 2008)

Für mich war es wieder eine sehr schöne Tour! Auch wenn ich hinterher echt geschafft war. ;-)  Vielen Dank, Gerd.
Und ganz lieben Dank nochmals fürs Schlauch wechseln und flicken. Ich bin immer noch beeindruckt, wie schnell sowas geht, bei Anderen 
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (1. September 2008)

ich seh grad.. der termin für dienstag ist noch nicht online ...


----------



## Jerd (1. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich seh grad.. der termin für dienstag ist noch nicht online ...



Jetzt schon  Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. September 2008)

ich bin dann mal weg.. 
auf gehts nach Mayrhofen. Am 13. bin ich wieder da, vllt gibt es ja am folgenden Dienstag ne Tour? 
bis denne


----------



## Jerd (3. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal weg..
> auf gehts nach Mayrhofen. Am 13. bin ich wieder da, vllt gibt es ja am folgenden Dienstag ne Tour?
> bis denne



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Jerd (8. September 2008)

Diese Woche fällt die Tour - von meiner Seite her - aus, habe morgen einen Kundentermin...


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Diese Woche fällt die Tour - von meiner Seite her - aus, habe morgen einen Kundentermin...



Nachdem du ja für heute Abgesagt hast, wollt ich es mir nicht nehmen mal ne Runde zu fahren.

Geplant war ja eigentlich den " Rund um Leverkusen " Wanderweg komplet zu fahren.. 







Eigentlich sollte dies dank der Schilder ja nicht ganz zu schwer sein Naja also am Rhein Runter 





> bis nach Rheindorf, Hitdorf, Opladen, Pattscheid, Lützenkirchen, Neubodenberg und Schlebusch. Dabei kommt er unter anderem an der Talsperre Diepental und auch am Bayerwerk vorbei. Er muss jedenfalls immer dem Buchstaben Lv folgen, die an Ampeln und Verkehrszeichen zu finden sind.


 so sollte es aussehnen Naja Irgendwie waren ab und an plötzlich die Schilder weg, also hab ich mich Grandios verfahren bis zur Tasperre Diepental war es noch fast okay, danach war er komplett weg Also zurück Nach Wiesdorf, allerdings das stück von Opladen bis zur Talsperre ist ziemlich geil

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. September 2008)

NaJa, 
58km und 550hm lt. MagicMaps. 
Bin ich allerdings noch nicht komplett gefahren.
Das Lv Zeichen sieht man sehr oft, geht auch an der Endhaltestelle der Linie 4 vorbei.


----------



## hama687 (11. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, suche jemanden der morgen mit mir gegen 15 - 16 Uhr von Opladen aus, nochmals den LV Wanderweg bischen Expolrer mässig abfährt..

Ganz gemütlich und ohne hecktig soll das ganze von statten gehen

Der erste teil ist mir bekannt bis zu einem gewissen abschnied wo er plötzlich verschwindet, aber das sollte doch zu finden sein

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet...

Gruß Alex


----------



## Jerd (11. September 2008)

Würde wirklich, wirklich gerne, vor allem weil ich demnächst mit Freunden eine Fahrradtour genau in der Gegend machen will - und von daher da auch erkunden muss.

Aber morgen ist bei mir jobmäßig High Life. Am WE wäre ich aber dabei.


----------



## hama687 (11. September 2008)

gut dann verschieben wir das auf?


----------



## Jerd (11. September 2008)

Sonntag?


----------



## Jerd (12. September 2008)

Sonntag 14 Uhr? Wo treffen wir uns denn Stadion? Opladen Bhf?


----------



## Schildbürger (12. September 2008)

Wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich am Sonntag hier mit:
http://baeckerlob.de/cms/index.php?id=44
Start ab Schildgen. 
Ich habe mir dazu eine eigene Route geplant. Vielleicht fahre ich aber auch die Originale.


----------



## hama687 (13. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Sonntag 14 Uhr? Wo treffen wir uns denn Stadion? Opladen Bhf?



Bin fürs Stadion von Bayer 04, von da aus fahren wir dann gemütlich nach Opladen und kurz vor Langenfeld ist dann für uns der Lohnende einstieg, hoffentlich

gruß alex 

Also bis morgen 14 Uhr, wenn was sein sollte Schrei ruhig


----------



## Jerd (13. September 2008)

Super, alles klar! Bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. September 2008)

tröööt da bin ich wieder  braun gebrannt und höhenmetergesättigt


----------



## Jerd (14. September 2008)

@Kerstin: Welcome Back
@Alex: Super Tour heute! Hatte 64 km, 600 Höhenmeter... Und den Rest holen wir mal bei einer Montags- oder Dienstags-Tour nach


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. September 2008)

dienstag! ich bin für dienstag!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. September 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Alpen-Tourenbericht meines kleinen Ausflugs in die Berge. 
Während es in Köln auch wettertechnisch mal schlechter aussah, hatte ich fast 9 Tage durchgehend Sonne und angenehme Temperaturen bis 28 Grad. Meine langen Radhosen habe ich ungebraucht wieder mit nach Köln genommen. 
Am Donnerstag, 3.09., gings los.. um 7 Uhr morgens Richtung Mayrhofen. 16 Uhr war ich endlich da.. mit fast 1,5 Std Zeitverlust durch Stau vor Kufstein.  Ärgerlich, und das eine Stunde vorm Ziel. Gewohnt hab ich im Gasthof Jennewein. Mein Rad durfte ich in den ziemlich verwaisten Skikeller stellen. 

Freitag: Freitag gings dann los mit der ersten Tour ins Stilluptal, am Stillupstausee vorbei. Morgens um 9 hab ich mich auf gemacht, wahrscheinlich als frühester Mtbiker des Tages. Auf jeden Fall hab ich beim Hochfahren keinen anderen getroffen. 
Hoch gings dann auch recht lange. Über 18km 1400hm bis auf knapp 1700m. Gestartet hab ich auf 640m. Am ersten Tag war das Wetter etwas wechselhaft, bin im Sonnenschein los gefahren, hatte aber dann auch etwas Regen. Den konnte ich aber in einer Hütte absitzen, sodass ich größtenteils trocken geblieben bin. Das Panorama ist schon der Hammer..
Die Tour war leider zu 98% Asphalt mit ein bisschen Schotter zum Schluss. 
Dafür gings dann mit über 50 Sachen bergab.. nur auf die wanderer musste man aufpassen. Und auf die plötzlich auftauchenden anderen Biker. Und Ziegen. 








Samstag: Suuuupergutes Wetter, von morgens bis abends nur Sonne. Zunächst beschloss ich, mich an die Tour aufs Geisljoch zu machen, nach 400hm merkte ich dann, dass ich dazu noch nicht bereit war.  Also zurück gerollt, mit Bike in die Penkenbahn gesetzt und mich erstmal auf 1700m hochziehen lassen. 
Dann gings noch 400hm nach oben, auf 2093m, anschließend laaaaaange nach unten.. viel Schotter, bis zur Zillertaler Höhenstrasse. Auf dieser weiter nach unten nach Hippach und zurück nach Mayrhofen.
Am Ende des Tages warens dann doch 900hm. 









Sonntag: Pause. Gesonnt. Gegessen. Geschlafen. 

Montag: da ich auch ganz gerne durch die Berge laufe, habe ich Montag die Wanderstiefel geschnürt. Mit der Ahornbahn bin ich auf 1900m gefahren und bin anschliessend auf den Gipfel der Ahornspitze geklettert, auf 2973m. Die letzten 200hm musste man dann auch tatsächlich mehr klettern als laufen. Es hat was,wenn man sich an einem Seil in der Felswand entlang hangelt, wenns hinter einem so 800m runter geht. Gedenktafeln an abgestürtzte machen einem da auch nicht sooo sonderlich Mut.. aber ich habs geschafft.  2m vor dem Gipfel hab ich meinen Kopf durch die Wokendecke gesteckt.. der Ausblick.. wow..












Dann gings wieder runter, was sich als wesentlich schwerer als hoch heraus stellte. aber ich leb ja noch 

Dienstag: Schmerzen im linken Oberschenkel. Ich kam zu dem Schluss, dass das von meiner Kletterpartie vom Vortag stammen müsste und beschloss, dass die Wandermuskeln zum biken nicht gebraucht werden. Also gings hoch auf den Laberg auf 1800m. Sehr schöne Aussicht, dafür recht steile Strecke. 1200hm auf 12km.




Leider auch ca 1,5km Tragepassage. Zitat aus der Tourbeschreibung: 
"Für die Variante Singletrail sollten Sie die nötigen Fahrtechniken beherrschen."
Am Ende ging ein Trail rüber zu einer anderen Alm, den man optional "fahren" kann. 
Keine ahnung, was die für Fahrtechniken drauf haben die Mayrhofener.. aber 40cm hohe Stufen in Fahrtrichtung bergauf mit Wurzeln drauf dahinter mit 30% Gefälle bergab auf nem 10cm Pfad mit Abhang links, schrägen Wurzeln und Steinen und 5Mio Wanderern find ich jetzt nicht sooo sonderlich fahrbar.. auch wenn man ein bisschen Fahrtechnik beherrscht . Also Bike geschultert und getragen. 

Mittwoch: Konnte nicht mehr Laufen. Linker Oberschenkel verweigerte den Dienst. War wohl doch nicht soo die Bombenidee, Dienstag biken zu gehn, besonders nicht mit der Tragepassage. Deshalb Zwangspause bei supertollem Wetter.. Therapie mit Voltaren. 

Donnerstag: Noch einmal das Geisljoch in Angriff genommen. Über Finkenberg gings nach Tux (Vorderlanersbach) und dann den Berg hoch. Nach 17km und 1200hm ging aber nicht mehr so viel.. es wären noch 7km und 700hm gewesen.  Kerstin konnt nicht mehr und alles tat weh (blödes Bein ). Also bin ich zurück und habe auf der Bundesstr. einen neuen persönlichen Mtb-Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufgestellt: 68kmh  yeaah Abends gabs dann noch Gewitter. 

Freitag: wetter nicth mehr so toll, immer mal regen. Also habe ich nichts mehr gemacht, war noch was shoppen und so.. 

Es war ein superschöner Urlaub, nur alleine fahren ist auf die Dauer echt anstrengend. Ich glaub in einer kleinen Gruppe kann man sich besser motivieren.  Leider konnte der Alex ja doch nicht mit, war ja ursprünglich anders geplant. 
Danke Gerd für die Karten. Haben mir doch einige Male weiter geholfen, da die einfach übersichtlicher sind, als ein kleines GPS Gerät. 

In Summe hatte ich dann in den 5 Tagen  mehr als 6000hm.  Definitiv eine Steigerung zu letztem Jahr. 
Die Fotos sind recht klein.. aber in größer in meinem Album. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Jerd (15. September 2008)

@Sunnybubbles: Ach da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne 

Wegen Radeln diese Woche:

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Dienstag kann, eventuell habe ich da schon wieder ein Meeting...  Entscheidet sich vermutlich erst morgen im Laufe  des Tages.

Heute kann ich auch nicht...


----------



## Jerd (16. September 2008)

So, kein Meeting heute, daher wird Rad gefahren! Hier anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Etoile.Noir (16. September 2008)

Hallihallo!

Wenn Ihr Sonntag fahren solltet, bin ich dabei *hoff*


:Mel:


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. September 2008)

angemeldet 

öh sonntag? sonst fahren wir eher dienstags


----------



## Jerd (16. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> öh sonntag? sonst fahren wir eher dienstags



Und Samstags ! Da ich aber diesen Samstag nicht kann, fahre ich aber vielleicht sogar am Sonntag.


----------



## Etoile.Noir (16. September 2008)

Ich bin doch Dienstags nie im Land  

@Jerd: das läßt hoffen


----------



## Jerd (19. September 2008)

Wegen Sonntag: Ich habe zwar grundsätzlich das OK der Familie, weiß aber nicht wie's mir am Sonntag gehen wird. Die letzten beiden Tage hatte ich Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit. Heute ging es schon besser. Morgen gegen abend entscheide ich dann, ob ich fahre oder nicht.

Wegen nächster Woche: Am Dienstag habe ich mal wieder ein Meeting. Deshalb würde ich am Montag fahren, wenn jemand mitkäme.

Wenn keiner mitkommt, schließe ich mich stattdessen Bernhards  Rheinrunde in Rath/Heumar an, so er eine macht.


----------



## hsw (20. September 2008)

Montag würde ich, falls keine Katastrophen passieren, gerne mit Dir  mitkommen.
Weiterhin gute Besserung!

Gruß Heike


----------



## Jerd (20. September 2008)

So, bin wieder auf den Beinen! Sonntag wollte ich im 13:30 in Schlebusch sein. Wo es hin geht, würde ich dann vor Ort entscheiden. Hier anmelden


----------



## hama687 (20. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, bin wieder auf den Beinen! Sonntag wollte ich im 13:30 in Schlebusch sein. Wo es hin geht, würde ich dann vor Ort entscheiden. Hier anmelden



Hallo schaff ich leider nicht, hab später noch einen Termin... ob Kerstin es so schnell aus der Stadt hin schafft weis ich auch nicht

gruß alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. September 2008)

wennd u 14 uhr draus machst, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. so kann ich nur mit vielleicht zusagen und werde mich deshalb nicht anmelden. wenn ich da bin, fahr ich mit oder sag noch bescheid. 
gruss 
kerstin


----------



## hsw (21. September 2008)

Was ist dann mit Montag? Gibt es dann keine Tour? Wäre nicht sooo schlimm für mich, bin noch von gestern müde.  Schöne Tour heute.
Gruß Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (21. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> wennd u 14 uhr draus machst, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.



OK, habe den Termin auf 14:00 Uhr geändert.

@hsw: Montag fahre ich,Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. September 2008)

superschöne tour durch die gegend um leichlingen 
bei 57km war ich zuhause.. wir waren ja doch recht flott unterwegs find ich. nächste woche wieder? 
gruß


----------



## Jerd (22. September 2008)

Kurztourbericht zu gestern: 

Ich wollte eigentlich ein wenig exploren und einen Weg zwischen Leichlingen und Wipperaue finden, der nicht entlang der K1 verläuft. Dazu mussten wir freilich erst mal zur Wupper, und das führte uns dann durch halb Leverkusen und an Opladen vorbei. 

An der Eisenbahnbrücke setzten wir auf die rechte Wupperseite über und fuhren so von hinten nach Leichlingen ein. Dort im Stadtpark an der Wupper entlang, bis uns ein Volksfest den Weg versperrte. Deshalb mussten wir einen Umweg über eine Hauptstraße nehmen, statt durch die Leichlinger Fußgängerzone abkürzen zu können. Am Bahnhof dann bogen wir auf den Wanderweg N ein und der brachte uns auf Feldwegen durch die Felder schließlich bis zur Wupperaue. Mission acomplished!

Zurück fuhren wir dann auf dem Wanderweg "Raute 5", der mit ein paar netten Trails und einigen Höhenmetern aufwarten konnte - am Ende sogar mit sehr engen Serpentinen. Leider hatte uns dass aber etwas vom Weg abgebracht und so mussten wir Leichlingen noch einmal durchqueren bis wir zur Wietschermühle kamen und hinauf zur Talsperre Diepenthal fuhren.

Dort erst mal einen Kaffee. 

Querfeldein schlugen wir uns dann zur K9 durch und fuhren hinauf zur B232, die wir gleich wieder Richtung Dierath verließen. Immer geradeaus ging es jetzt durch die Felder bergab bis nach Claashäuschen, dann durch den Bürgerbusch (auf einem netten Trail entlang des Baches) und entlang der Dhünn zurück.

Ich hatte am Schluss 67 km, 500 Höhenmeter und einen Schnitt > 16 auf größtenteils Feldweg und Asphalt.

Und so sah's von oben aus:





PS: Heute fällt die Tour aus


----------



## Jerd (24. September 2008)

Samstag habe ich das hier vor...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. September 2008)

hallo gerd, 
sollen wir am we wieder eine tour starten? allerdings kann ich nur samstag. in der woche wird das die nächsten wochen eng, da ich bis 18 uhr in der uni bin und auch bisher noch nicht früher raus gekommen bin.


----------



## Jerd (25. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo gerd,
> sollen wir am we wieder eine tour starten? allerdings kann ich nur samstag. in der woche wird das die nächsten wochen eng, da ich bis 18 uhr in der uni bin und auch bisher noch nicht früher raus gekommen bin.



Ich habe die Idee mit dem Kölnpfad im linksrheinischen abgeblasen und würde stattdessen gerne zwischen Rösrath und Donrath exploren fahren. D.h. konkret vom Brück über Rath und Kleineichen auf dem >3 nach Rösrath, dann auf dem >1 durch die Flußtäler und über die Hügel nach Lohmar, dann über Altenrath und Wahner Heide zurück nach Brück.

Ca. 43 km, 500-600 Höhenmeter, also das was wir letzten Samstag auch gefahren sind - nur dass du noch nach Brück müsstest und eventuell zurück.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (25. September 2008)

ist mir recht, hab nur mein mtb und eine 3-gang stadtgurke. beides nicht soo für die linksrheinische tour geeignet 
nach brück kann ich mit der bahn fahren, wenns mir sonst zu viel ist. ich sag mal zu, weiss aber noch nicht, ob mir vllt noch was dazwischen kommt. vllt melden sich ja diesmal mehr leute an, wenns von brück los geht..


----------



## Jerd (25. September 2008)

Hab den Termin mal eingetragen. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. September 2008)

schön wars  und schön anstrengend  
warum mag eigentlich keiner mit uns fahren..  sind wir so abstossend... da fährt man schon von brück aus und es lässt sich trotzdem keiner blicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (27. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> schön wars  und schön anstrengend
> warum mag eigentlich keiner mit uns fahren..  sind wir so abstossend... da fährt man schon von brück aus und es lässt sich trotzdem keiner blicken



Keinesfalls! Ich hatte kurz überlegt. Da ich aber gestern viele Stunden unterwegs war, wollte ich heute nicht schon wieder...
Sonst kommt irgendwann die Frage, warum der Mann der ab und an kommt dann zwar mit isst, aber nix repariert ... 

Bis zur nächsten Tour, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (27. September 2008)

Nö... bestimmt nicht. 
Nur sind eure Startzeiten nicht mit den meinen kompatibel.
Letzten Sonntag war es bei mir um 9:00Uhr. Sonst so 17:00-17.30Uhr...
Halt wie immer bei mir.
Und diese Woche renovieren wir, da werde ich nicht fahren können. 
Bis dann mal!


----------



## Jerd (28. September 2008)

Die gestrige Tour war wirklich recht nett, auch wenn zwischendurch was viel Asphalt war. Das erste Teilstück in Rösrath mit der steilen Steigung und am Kupfersiefer Bach ist recht vielversprechend, das kann man sicher mal in eine KFL-Runde einbauen.

Und endlich kenne ich auch mal die Sachen rund um Altenberg.

Die Tour Brück => Ostheim waren rund 45 km und 600 Höhenmeter.

PS: Nicht zu vergessen das negative Highlight: Der gröbste und lockerste Schotter, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. Oktober 2008)

tour? nächste woche? nicht montag 
was ist mit wp. sollen wir wieder ein team gründen oder fährst du bei den kflern mit.  alex wäre auch dabei.. sind wir schon 3.
also wenn du zu den kflern gehst... ne..... also.. dann


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Kerstin,
wäre wieder dabei wenn es ein Team geben würde. 
Falls noch einer im Team fehlen sollte, kenne ich jemanden mit dem ich in letzter Zeit ab und an gefahren bin, ihn könnte ich fragen ob er mitmachen möchte.


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> tour? nächste woche? nicht montag
> was ist mit wp. sollen wir wieder ein team gründen oder fährst du bei den kflern mit.  alex wäre auch dabei.. sind wir schon 3.
> also wenn du zu den kflern gehst... ne..... also.. dann



Du schreibst schon wieder über den Winter  ... es kann doch noch mal schön herbstlich werden 

Wartet erst mal ab wie die WP Verwalter das Ding neu organisieren. ... es sollte ja was gegen die _Beschei$$erei_  unternommen werden und daher die Struktur stark verändert werden 

Wer sollte eigentlich zu uns gehen? Ich weiß von nichts .... Sollte niemand abspringen sind wir nach dem alten Modus ja schon komplett ... mal sehen was es Neues geben wird 

Liebe Grüße nach Lev ... natürlich auch an den Juniorchef 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (5. Oktober 2008)

Es ist schon echt armselig wenn es einer nötig hat beim WP zu betrügen...
Mangelndes Ego?
Ich mache da mit weil einem eine Motivation gibt doch mehr "vor die Türe  zu gehen" und es Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich hoffe man sieht sich.

Edit: In zwei Monaten??? geht's wieder los... erst mal den Indian Summer abwarten...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. Oktober 2008)

@helmut: dann wären wir ja das gleiche team wie letztes jahr, wenn der stefan noch mitmacht.  

man kann doch nie früh genug anfangen mit planen . das mit der betrügerei ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. für mich ist der wp einfach ein anreiz, aufs rad zu steigen, auch wenns draussen schneit und stürmt. wenns keinen wp gibt wär natürlich schade.. nur weil son paar looser ihren namen mal ganz oben auf ner liste lesen wollten.  dann muss ich heimlich und alleine zuhause punkte zählen..


----------



## Jerd (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

beim WP-Team wäre ich natürlich wieder dabei!

Und fahren wollte ich Dienstag Abend. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. Oktober 2008)

cool 
dienstag schaff ich nur vielleicht..  doofe uni


----------



## hsw (7. Oktober 2008)

Das war ja eine sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour! Vielen Dank Gerd. 
Und nun habe ich auch meine erste Flußbefahrung mit MTB hinter mir. Bisher habe ich das nur mit einem Kajak gemacht.  Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Jerd (8. Oktober 2008)

Hier der Tourbericht.

Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Zunächst musste ein Abstecher nach Kunstfeld gemacht werden, weil ich die Öffnungszeiten der dortigen Kneipe nachschauen musste. Das ging natürlich nur mit einigen Schnörkeln...

Dermaßen eingerollt ging es dann Ralf zu Ehren auf zur Bergischen Dorfrunde. Diese führte zunächst an der Dhünn entlang nach Altenrath, dort auf Trail und Forstweg durch den Bürgerbusch nach Lützenkrichen. Ab dort ging es dann den Wiembach entlang.

Leider verließ und Dirk hier, weil sein Licht nicht ausreichte. Schade! Ich hoffe wir sehen dich bald mit einem fetten Strahler wieder 

Der Rest fuhr weiter den Wiembach entlang, durch Dürscheid hindurch und weiter den Bach entlang - so war es zumindest gedacht. Irgendwie aber hat es der Guide geschafft, den eigentlich unverfehlbaren Weg zu verfehlen. Und so ging es dann auf einem zermatschten Weg immer weiter hinauf und hinauf, über eine Wiese bis an einen Bach.  Hier war der Weg dann irgendwie zuende. 

Da aber ein "Zurück" nicht in Frage kam, suchten und fanden wir eine Furt, hieften unsere Räder hinüber und fuhren weiter auf etwas, das wie ein Weg aussah. Der "Weg" stellte sich jedoch nach einigen Metern als Bachbett heraus, das von uns jedoch einfach weiter befahren wurde  - zumindest eine Zeit lang...

Und zu meiner Ehrenrettung darf ich sagen, dass auf der Karte an der Stelle wirklich ein Weg eingezeichnet ist. Ich schwöre!

Nach dieser Abenteuer-Einlage konnte eigentlich nichts mehr kommen, also beschloss ich gleich im Anschluss einige mir noch unbekannte Wege auszuprobieren. Diese führten uns nach Blecher, wo Ralf einen Trail runter zum Märchenwald kannte (Nein, nicht den an der Eifgensauna!). Der Trail war erste Sahne, auch wenn es Ralf geschreddert hat - ich hoffe es gibt keine zu großen blauen Flecken!

Von Altenberg ging es dann nach Odenthal, dort noch mal hoch nach Glöbusch und auf einem kleinen feinen Trail wieder runter und anschließend mit einem kleinen Umweg über Kalmünten nach Haus.

Alles in allem standen am Ende einer schönen Runde mit wie immer netten Mitfahrern 38 km und 400 Höhenmeter bei sehr gemäßigtem Tempo auf dem Tacho.

Und so sah es von oben aus:


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

Super Tour Gerd! Ebenso ein super Bericht!

Mir ist nichts passiert. Bei den spitzen Felsen hätte das aber schnell anders ausgehen können ... 

Bei meiner Lupine ist tatsächlich die Birne durchgebrannt. Jetzt wird eine noch stärkere geordert ... 

@Heike: Da Du diese Tour locker überstanden hast, bist Du uneingeschränkt KFL-wellnesstauglich ... (mindestens).  Wie ich hier so lese ist eine Kooperation der beiden Events eh in Sicht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo [email protected],

schön das dir nichts passiert ist und die Knochen heil geblieben sind ,aber mit welchem Rad bist du denn gefahren?
Die Tour hat sich ja klasse gelesen,im Moment fahre ich an den KFL freien Abenden ( im Moment ganz viele ) auf dem Ergo zu Hause,nicht wirklich prikelnd aber für die Kraftausdauer mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht und jedesmal bei 1 Std. Fahrzeit ca. 1100 Kalorien zu verpulvern ist ja auch nicht schlecht.Mal sehen wie lange ich das aushalte ( habe ja gerade erst wieder angefangen ).


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...,im Moment fahre ich an den KFL freien Abenden ( im Moment ganz viele ) auf dem Ergo zu Hause,nicht wirklich prikelnd aber für die Kraftausdauer mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht und jedesmal bei 1 Std. Fahrzeit ca. 1100 Kalorien zu verpulvern ist ja auch nicht schlecht.Mal sehen wie lange ich das aushalte ( *habe ja gerade erst wieder angefangen* ).


... wie lange willst Du das denn noch behaupten ... 
Ich jedenfalls habe Dir trotz Deiner "völligen Untrainiertheit" nichts entgegen zu setzen ... 




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...,aber mit welchem Rad bist du denn gefahren?...



... mit dem, das zum Verkauf steht. Da das keiner will, werde ich es diesen Winter völlig runternudeln. Das muß doch kapputt zu kriegen sein ... Obwohl - es wehrt sich schon heftig ...

Bis Montag ... vielleicht. Heute wird ja wettermäßig eher nichts ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Oktober 2008)

huhu gerd und rest des teams, 
wir brauchen noch nen namen!! schlagt mal was vor, mir fällt nix ein 
nächsten dienstag schaff ichs wieder. praktikum ist vorbei 
Unser Team startet mit der gleichen Besetzung wie letztes Jahr, die da wäre:
Jerd
Schildbürger
Hama687
Stefan79
un ich 
hoffentlich dieses jahr ohne schwerwiegende verletzungen von teammitgliedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie wär's mit "Holladijo, der Berg ruft!"?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Oktober 2008)

na von mir aus  dann gründe ich mal unser phantastisches team. ob wir mehr punkte als guidos kfler schaffen? 
na los, mitgliedschaft beantragen: Holladijo, der Berg ruft!


----------



## Jerd (8. Oktober 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ob wir mehr punkte als guidos kfler schaffen?



Aber sicher dat!


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Oktober 2008)

So, Mitgliedschaft beantragt, leider funktioniert der Link nicht.

Seit 2 Wochen habe ich nicht mehr auf einem Fahrrad gesessen, aber das Renovieren hat bald ein Ende. Mal sehen ob es am Wochenende mit dem radeln klappt, das Wetter soll ja besser werden.

@Gerd,
hast du beim planen der Tour meine "GPS-Karte" verwendet?
Ab und an passiert es beim Zeichnen das ich statt "Fluss" (für einen Bach) einen Weg einzeichne, falls dem so ist, bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> na von mir aus  dann gründe ich mal unser phantastisches team. ob wir mehr punkte als guidos kfler schaffen?
> na los, mitgliedschaft beantragen: Holladijo, der Berg ruft!



Liebe Kerstin 

vergiss bitte eins nicht 

Wir haben neben den anderen alten schwachen Männern  immerhin noch *bernhardwalter*. Ihr habt keine Chance  

Ich wünsche eurem ganzen Team super viel Spaß im WP und ein fröhliches Punktesammeln.

Ich hoffe bald mal wieder in der _Pilledrieher Stadt_ am Start zu sein.

Liebe Grüße auch an Alex

_Guido_


----------



## Jerd (8. Oktober 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> @Gerd,
> hast du beim planen der Tour meine "GPS-Karte" verwendet?
> Ab und an passiert es beim Zeichnen das ich statt "Fluss" (für einen Bach) einen Weg einzeichne, falls dem so ist, bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung.



Nee, der Weg ist in der 1:25.000 Topographischen Karte drin. Und es ist eigentlich auch ein Weg. Im oben ein Teil ein Hohlweg, der schon von Ästen zugemüllt ist (aber meistens fahrbar), im unteren Teil hat sich der Bach der eigentlich links laufen sollte auf dem Weg breit gemacht. Das muss auch schön länger her sein, denn der Untergrund ist ausgewaschen und felsig.

Eigentlich ein schöner Trail mit angenehmem Gefälle - wenn man nicht ein paar Mal absteigen müsste 

In deiner Karte ist an der Stelle kein Weg eingezeichnet, aber auch kein Bach.


----------



## Montana (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Profil Einträge stimmen 

dann hat heute der KFL Juniorchef Geburtstag 

*Alles Gute, lieber Alex *

Lass Dich reich beschenken und feiere so kräftig wie möglich 

Bis hoffentlich bald im KF oder in der Farbenstadt

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Jerd (10. Oktober 2008)

Aber holla! Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## hama687 (10. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn die Profil Einträge stimmen
> 
> dann hat heute der KFL Juniorchef Geburtstag
> 
> ...





Jerd schrieb:


> Aber holla! Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!




Herzlichen Dank ihr beide aber Guido sag mal, wer oder was ist die Farbenstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Alex! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nach Leverkusen zum Geburtstag!  


Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Montana (10. Oktober 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank ihr beide aber Guido sag mal, wer oder was ist die Farbenstadt?



Ganz einfach, da war und ist in Leverkusen eine große Fabrik, die vor langer Zeit mit Farben tierisch Kohle gemacht hat und damit auch seine Betoncity aufgebaut hat und nun teilweise wieder abreißt 

Sogar die Fußballer wurden lange Zeit und abundzu auch noch heute als " Farbenstädtler " bezeichnet. 



> "Die Bitterfelder haben ihren Silbersee. ... , "in der Farbenstadt Leverkusen war alles etwas bunter - eben eine Farbkloake".
> 
> Zitat : M. Huerten



Grüße und feier schön  ... du Jungspunt


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex. 
Ja, ja, das mit der Farbenstadt  ...


----------



## Jerd (13. Oktober 2008)

Dienstag abend fahre ich wieder. Hier anmelden


----------



## hsw (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh, das kommt aber spät. Das schaffe ich nicht mehr. :-(
Schöne Tour wünsche ich Euch. Fahrt ein paar Kilometer für mich mit.
Heike


----------



## Jerd (14. Oktober 2008)

Schade...  Da werden wir für dich mal eine ganz ruhige Tour fahren, und nächste Woche machen wir wieder Abenteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Oktober 2008)

ich schaffs heut nicht..  grad erst zu hause und jetzt noch lernen 
und ich muss mich noch von ner magendarmgeschichte erholen, bin dementsprechend langsam. da wär ich nur ein klotz am bein äh rad


----------



## Jerd (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch schade . 

Da auch sonst niemand kommt fahren Ralf und ich dann gleich direkt ab Dellbrück und kommen nicht nach Schlebusch.


----------



## ralf (14. Oktober 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Auch schade .
> 
> Da auch sonst niemand kommt fahren Ralf und ich dann gleich direkt ab Dellbrück und kommen nicht nach Schlebusch.



... und wer sich noch gaanz schnell pünktlich einklinken will: Wir fahren 18:30 h ab Kreisverkehr Dellbrück!

Bis gleich Ralf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Oktober 2008)

viel spass


----------



## ralf (15. Oktober 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> viel spass



Danke, den hatten wir ... 

KF - Lüderich+fast alle Lüderichtrails - Hoffnungstal - KF-Wassertretbecken - Dellbrück. 
50% der Strecke ein Trailfeuerwerk. 

~ 45 km
~ 500 Hm
~ 13,5 km/h AVS

Gute Nacht, Ralf


----------



## Jerd (15. Oktober 2008)

Eine super Tour im (erweiterten) KFL-Gebiet! Mit vielen schön steilen Anstiegen  und vielen mir noch völlig unbekannten Trails  

1.000 Dank für das tolle Guiding an Ralf!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. Oktober 2008)

hallooo 
nach erkältung bin ich nun wieder halbwegs auskuriert und würde mich evtl über ein ründchen am wochenende freuen. 
GÄÄÄÄRRRRD wo steckste


----------



## Jerd (22. Oktober 2008)

WE wäre gut! Hab ich auch Lust drauf! Später mehr, jetzt muss ich mich KFL-fit fressen (Müsli, mmmmh  )


----------



## Jerd (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte am Samstag los. Ist 13:30 Uhr genehm? Dann anmelden


----------



## hama687 (24. Oktober 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Samstag los. Ist 13:30 Uhr genehm? Dann anmelden



hmmmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

-> angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (25. Oktober 2008)

Kurzer Fahrbericht: Kerstinund ich fuhren heute zum Ölbach, exploren. Dazu ging es erst ein wenig kreuz und quer durch den Bürgerforst nach Quettingen und dort runter zum Ölbach. Allerdings fuhren wir versehentlich erst mal ein Stück den Wiembach entlang..  Das Stück bis zur Brücke in Biesenbach hat sich aber gelohnt: Ein nettes Stück Trail!

Nachdem wir doch zum Ölbach gefunden hatten, ging es den - dem Wanderweg BN folgend - immer weiter hinauf, zum Teil auf etwas trailigen Stücken, zum Teil auf Asphalt oder Feldwegen. Allerdings war alles doch recht schlammig... Hinter den  Fischteichen in Oberölbach ging es dann weg vom Bach in die Wiesen, und dann an schmalen Wegen an Zäunen entlang. Hier stießen wir auf den LV-Wanderweg, den wir aber bald auch wieder verließen, nachdem dieser sich Richtung Diepenthal wandte. 

Wir folgten nun dem x30 und da ging es erst mal hoch nach Dierath, auf einem schmalen, schlammigen, glitschigen Weg mit zweistelligen Steigungsprozenten  Ebenso schlammig und glitschig ging es auch gleich wieder auf dem A2/= bergab, quer durch Kuh und Schafswiesen , bis wir schließlich im Tal des Bornheimer Baches landeten. 

Dort drehten wir eine Extrarunde, bis wir die Abzweigung fanden, dann ging es flowig Richtung Lützenkirchen und am Wiembach entlang und durch den Bürgerbusch  zurück nach Schlebusch.

Alles in allem 28 km mit 230 Höhenmetern, die sich aber wie 350 anfühlten 

Kerstin, hoffe dein Arm tut nicht mehr weh!


----------



## hama687 (26. Oktober 2008)

hallo hier kerstin 
mein arm ist blau und dass ich mir mein knie aufgeschlagen hatte, hab ich da gar nicht gemerkt. das ist auch blau  aber alles nicht so schlimm. 
ja, schlammig wars.. ich dachte immer, der kf wäre schlammig, aber der ist da ja harmlos gegen. ich fands etwas schade, dass wir keine richtige abfahrt hatten, weil wir immer nur irgendwo runtergeglitscht sind um anschliessend in einem schlammloch steckenzubleiben/ zu versinken . deshalb haben wir auch nur einen schnitt von 13. am schlimmsten war die wiese, da hätte ich allradantrieb gebrauchen können.  
spass gemacht hats natürlich trotzdem. ich wäre dafür, den nächsten dienstagstermin ebenfalls aufs we zu verschieben, allerdings auf sonntag . 
gruß


----------



## Jerd (27. Oktober 2008)

Ohweh, dann gute Besserung.. 

Diese Woche kann ich sowieso nicht, daher fahre ich frühestens wieder am WE. Ob und wann muss sich aber noch klären.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. November 2008)

hm we war wohl nix 
was ist denn mit dieser woche am we? meinstest du nicht was von einer wp-teamtour? bin dafür, wann gehts los 
gleich geh ich mal die ersten punkte sammeln..


----------



## Jerd (3. November 2008)

Hi, bin gerade etwas angegriffen und werde mich bis zum Wochenende schonen.

Am Samstag oder Sonntag sollten wir aber auf jeden Fall los! Was meint denn der Rest des Teams dazu?


----------



## Schildbürger (3. November 2008)

Erster! Mit Punkten. 
Kann sein das ich Sonntag schon was vorhabe (gibt aber auch Punkte). Da warte ich noch auf Infos.
Samstag Nachmittag ab 14:00Uhr wäre OK.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. November 2008)

ich werd jetzt auch noch 2 kraftsportpünktchen produzieren. eigentlich wollte ich ja biken heute, aber iwie hatte ich totale kopfschmerzen. hab ich sonst nie..  ... vllt platzt der ja bald wegen dem ganzen lernen.. 
samstags bin ich meistens etwas ko von der woche, daher ist mir sonntag eigentlich lieber. wenns aber nicht anders geht, von mir aus auch samstag nachmittag. 
@gerd  gute besserung! ich hab meine erkältung extra auf die zeit vor dem wp gelegt . hoffe, du bist am we dann wieder fit für mindestens 200 punkte


----------



## Schildbürger (3. November 2008)

Gerade nach der stressigen Arbeit ist biken für mich das beste um den Kopf frei zu bekommen.
Wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe gehe ich eine Runde spazieren (biken ist nicht so gut), wenn ich "drin hocke" werden die meist nur schlimmer. Am Anfang meint man es platzt einem der Schädel, dann wird es besser.
Ach ja, Gute Besserung Gerd!

Edit: Gerade eine Mail bekommen, der Sonntag ist verplant.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. November 2008)

hm ich hab geschlafen und tabletten gefuttert... 
dann eben samstag  bitte nicht zu lang- vllt so 35-40km ab schlebusch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (4. November 2008)

OK, fahren wir Samstag. Ich dachte so an 37 km, 500 Höhenmeter ab Schlebusch.

Hier kurz, was mir vorschwebt: Von Schlebusch straight über Schildgen, Nussbaum uind Hebborn auf die Höhenstraße. Von dort über Schallemich nach Klev ins Scherfbachtal und von dort hoch nach Bechen. Dann an der Talsperre entlang bis Neschen und dort 

a) entweder in Feld runter Richtung Altenberg. Dort kann man noch ein paar Höhenmeter einlegen um einen netten Trail mitzunehmen oder

b) auf A2 und A1 Richtung Hüttchen und in Grimberg runter ins Dhünn-Tal.

Von Altenberg dann auf bekannten Wegen zurück.

Einige Teile der Strecke müsste ich aber mit dem Helmut abstimmen, da war ich noch nie


----------



## Sunnybubbles (4. November 2008)

na toll.. ich les grad, dass ich samstag gar nicht kann. hab um 14 uhr nen auftritt -.-


----------



## Schildbürger (4. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit Sonntag war schon länger geplant es fehlten nur Details.
Wenn es Samstag nicht passt, fahrt doch am Sonntag (ohne mich).
Das Scherfbachtal ist nicht sehr ergiebig, eher nur Durchgangsstation.
Ab Bechen lässt sich was machen.
Ihr könnt es euch ja überlegen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (4. November 2008)

wieso, ihr könnt doch auch samstag ohne mich fahren


----------



## Jerd (4. November 2008)

Was sagen denn Alex und Stefan zu dem Ganzen? Ich würde pragmatisch sagen, wir fahren, wenn die meisten können?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. November 2008)

Alex: "mir egal."
Stefan: "Mir eigentlich egal."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. November 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Alex: "mir egal."
> Stefan: "Mir eigentlich egal."



Klasse Teammitglieder, da braucht ihr euch wenigstens keine Kinder anzuschaffen 
Typisch Männer ... hauptsache es gibt Bier und Fußball nach der Tour 

Gruß _Guido_

... der bald mal wieder *locker *ab Schlebusch starten möchte. WE geht aber leider nicht.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. November 2008)

alex kann jetzt auch nur noch sonntag. damit können sonntag 4 und samstag 3. also fahren wir wohl sonntag. 

guido, du bist natürlich jederzeit willkommen  will ja auch mal dein neues radl bestaunen


----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. November 2008)

also sonntag? 13.30 Schlebusch? Guide = Gerd?


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ....
> guido, du bist natürlich jederzeit willkommen  will ja auch mal dein neues radl bestaunen



Wann geht es denn *in der Woche *weiter? Könnte das mal locker einplanen 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn *in der Woche *weiter? Könnte das mal locker einplanen
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



ich hoffe, dass es, wenn gerd wieder fit ist, auch wieder eine dienstagstour gibt. ich verfahr mich zu oft, ich kann nicht guiden . deshalb hab ich auch keine feste trainingsrunde. ich find die alte nie wieder


----------



## Jerd (7. November 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> also sonntag? 13.30 Schlebusch? Guide = Gerd?



Yepp. Hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (9. November 2008)

Hey, Team, wo seid ihr denn? Nur eine Anmeldung bisher!


----------



## hama687 (9. November 2008)

*Zum Thema Regenscheue Menschen in NRW*

- Stefan fährt nicht
- Alex fährt auch nicht

das Wetter ist einfach so was von Mies, Kerstin würd gerne fahren, frage ist ob es denn Sinn macht?
Gerd, bitte melden!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. November 2008)

hi gerd,
wir sind dann wohl der harte kern... also ich fahr auch bei ein bisschen regen. im moment regnets auch gar nicht. ich hab gestern auch nur was von schauern gehört.. können ja mehr asphalt fahren, dann versinken wir uach nicht im schlamm. bis später?


----------



## Jerd (9. November 2008)

Ich fahre auch, der Regen sollte ja nur bis Mittag gehen - und laut Regenradar ist auch tatsächlich schon alles durchgezogen: http://www.ple.ch/Meteo2-1b.htm

Dann bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (9. November 2008)

Ach ja! Lampe nicht vergessen! Es wird schon um kurz nach Fünf dunkel... erschreckend.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. November 2008)

total schöne tour. kein regen, sogar etwas sonne.. aber nach den 50km bin ich auch müde 
gute nacht und bis dienstag oder so


----------



## hsw (9. November 2008)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour und dank Matsch und Höhenmetern bin ich nun auch geschafft. ;-)
Vielen Dank, lieber Gerd.


----------



## Jerd (9. November 2008)

Hier der Tourbericht von heute. Es fuhren

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Es ging zunächst relativ straight zum Funkmast in Grünebäumchen und dort runter Richtung Schweinehof. Statt aber bis Amtmannscherf durchzubrettern bogen wir am Waldrand in einen wirklich feinen Trail ein. Danke an Ralf für das Guiden an dieser Stelle!  

Der Trail führte uns auf den Wanderweg A5, dem wir dann Richtung Schallemich - vor das die Götter allerdings eine 17-prozentige Steigung gelegt hatten 

In Schallemich folgten wir eine Weile der Straße, folgten dann nicht dem Abzeig des X30 sondern weiter dem A5 durch Hochscherf hindurch. Am Ortsende in einer Rechtskurve ging es dann auf einem etwas versteckt liegenden Weg flowing hinunter zum K-Weg, dem wir weiter bergab ins Scherfbachtal folgten. 

Dort ging es auf dem K-Weg gleich weiter hoch, immer weiter bis zum Ortseingang von Bechen. Hier wurde dann erst mal gerastet! 

Die ursprüngliche Idee, von Bechen den X29 runter zu fahren, wurde verworfen. Statt dess blieben wir auf dem K-Weg und nahmen die Straße hinunter zur Dhünntalsperre - zumindest bis links der X29 abging. Hier standen dann fette 23 Steigungsprozente auf nassem Laub zur Bewältigung an! 

Auf dem X29 ging es dann entlang der Talsperre hoch und runter bis nach Neschen. Ralf ereilte ein Kettenriss, der aber wieder geflickt werden konnte. 

Von Neschen ein Stück Straße und in Feld den A6 runter. Hier die zweite Panne: Jochen erlitt einen Durchschlag, der in außerdem vom Rad beförderte.  Es ist aber (hoffentlich) nicht viel passiert - und auch der Reifen konnte geflickt werden.

Der A6 spuckte uns am Ende dann in Altenberg raus, und von da ging es auf wohlbekannten Wegen nach Hause.

Ach ja, und matschig war es natürlich auch 

Alles in allem 39 km, 570 Höhenmeter und ein winterpokal-gemäßer Schnitt von < 13 km/h - und natürlich wieder lauter nette Leute 

So sah es von oben aus:


----------



## hama687 (11. November 2008)

heute keine tour? ich hab grad lust zu radeln.
gruss kerstin


----------



## Jerd (16. November 2008)

So, bin wieder auf dem Damm. Wer hätte denn Lust auf eine Montags-Tour? Morgen soll ja tendeziell gutes Wetter sein, Dienstag aber Regen...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. November 2008)

montag kann ich nicht, höchstens evtl am frühen nachmittag. abends auf keinen fall


----------



## Schildbürger (16. November 2008)

Morgen könnte ich eine leichte und lockere Runde zur Regeneration brauchen.
Bitte keinen Schlamm. Nur feste Wege.
War das eine Rutschpartie heute. 
Eventl. kann ich Mittags schon Feierabend machen.


----------



## hsw (16. November 2008)

Eine leichte und lockere Runde ohne viel Schlamm und vor allem ohne Regen würde ich auch gerne mitfahren.
Gruß Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

hsw schrieb:


> Eine leichte und lockere Runde ohne viel Schlamm und vor allem ohne Regen würde ich auch gerne mitfahren.
> Gruß Heike



Wieso ?? 
Hast doch heute eine feine Übung gemacht 

Schlimmer kanns nicht werden


----------



## hsw (16. November 2008)

Da hast Du eigentlich Recht. Und meine Schuhe werden eh noch nass von heute sein, da ist es dann eigentlich egal wo ich herfahre. ;-)


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

aber nicht das Du uns krank wirst


----------



## hsw (16. November 2008)

Nein, nein, mache Dir keine falschen Hoffnungen! Ich sammle Punkte für mein Team. ;-)
Immerhin waren wir gestern mal kurz unter den ersten 100!! Oh ja, wir holen Euch bald ein.


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

*

 der war gut *​


----------



## Jerd (16. November 2008)

Regeneration? Ich hab doch die ganze Zeit regeneriert 

Aber wie wär's denn mit 'ner Runde im flachen Linksrheinischen: Schlebusch - Rheinbrücke - Rheinkassel - Langel - Worringen - Esch - Pesch - Fühlinger See - Rheinbrücke - Schlebusch. Sollte nicht matschig sein, flach, dafür aber 45 km.

Man könnte es auch verkürzen...

Morgen nachmittag kann ich nicht, würde aber gerne auch was früher fahren -so 17:30/18:00, wenn das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (16. November 2008)

45km ist mir was viel zur Regeneration. Wenn ich früh Feiermittag machen kann drehe ich dann eine kleine Runde.
Zumal ich letzte Woche schon am Fühlinger See war, arbeite ja in Köln Feldkassel so 1km vom See weg.
In der Mittagspause spaziere ich ab und an da. 

Edit: Wo nimmt man nur die Zeit her für soviel Radfahren?

Und was ist mit unserem Stefan? Da fehlen ja massig Punkte.


----------



## hsw (16. November 2008)

Ich könnte früher. Euch aber auch an der Rheinbrücke (meinst Du die Autobahnbrücke der A1?) treffen. Ich komme ja vom linksrheinischen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. November 2008)

gerd, kannst du auch montag UND dienstag fahren? 17.30/18 Uhr ist leider zu spät, muss um 19 uhr in deutz sein


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. November 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

Wenn wir uns an der Wacht am Rhein treffen, würd ich die Runde ab der Brücke gerne mitfahren. So gegen 17:30 ?

Gruß alex


----------



## Jerd (17. November 2008)

OK, dann treffen wir uns um 17:30 an der Wacht am Rhein in Leverksuen und setzen dann über die Autobahnbrücke. Dementsprechend wären wir dann ca. 17:40 in Merkenich, Ecke Merkenicher Hauptstraße/Kasselberger Weg. Laut Luftbild scheint es da Parkplätze zu geben.


----------



## hsw (17. November 2008)

Prima, dann bin ich ab 17:40 in Merkenich, Ecke Merkenicher Hauptstraße/Kasselberger Weg. Und solltet Ihr mich dort nicht antreffen, dann lieber Gerd, schau mal auf Dein handy. ;-)
Bis nachher Heike


----------



## Jerd (23. November 2008)

Hallo, ich sage für Montag und Dienstag schon mal ab, weil ich an beiden Abenden Termine habe.


----------



## hsw (23. November 2008)

Schaaade. Ich wollte gerade Schneeketten aufziehen. ;-)


----------



## Sunnybubbles (23. November 2008)

schneeketten hätte ich heute auch gut brauchen können 
schade, dienstag wäre ich gerne gefahren. am we bin ich leider auch nicht da.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. November 2008)

Montag habe ich Bürotag, da könnte ich fahren, ob ich ab Di. oder Mi. wieder zum Kunden muss, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Da sitze ich dann auf Abruf und komme nicht raus. 

Edit, ich sehe gerade zum Fenster raus, da liegt ja mächtig Schnee, na ja wird morgen dann nur eine kleine Runde, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (28. November 2008)

Ich fahre am Samstag wieder,wegen der frühen Dunkelheit scho num 12:30 Uhr. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. November 2008)

Schade, morgen kann ich leider nicht. Auch nächste Woche eher nicht, wg Klausur.. nach dem 8. wieder
gruss


----------



## Jerd (1. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal: Ich fahre diese Woche nicht, habe wieder Abend-Termine.

Zum Zweiten ein paar Bemerkungen zum Zustand der Wege und Trails

- Es liegen im Augenblick im Dünnwald reichlich Bäume quer, sodass alles was kein Hauptweg ist, im Moment nicht flüssig befahren werden kann. Umfahrungen bilden sich teilweise heraus, sind aber oft auch nicht möglich-

- Auch der Weg an der Dhünn von Hummelsheim nach Schlebusch ist durch einen Baum blockiert, der nicht umfahren werden kann. Hier heißt es tragen.

- Rund um Altenberg hat der Schottermeister wieder zugeschlagen. Unter anderem ist der Wanderweg A8, der noch vorm Schöllerhof an der Dhünn abzweigt, komplett geschottert und mit nervigen Entwässerungsrillen durchzogen. Das betrifft auch die kleine Singletrail-Passage und die Strecke über Steinstufen und Wurzeln im mittleren Teil. Es ist zum Heulen 

- Am Erberich wurde massiv gerodet, der Erberich-Trail ist momentan wohl nicht mehr existent.  Der ganze Hang ist jedenfalls kahl. (Die Bäume hatten im Herbst ja schon massiv Nadeln verloren, eventuell waren die krank?)


----------



## Fantoum (1. Dezember 2008)

fands erschreckend als ich gesehen habe, was die am erbericher kirchweg mit dem hang unten angestellt haben.. der ist ja nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen.

auf der ganz linken alternative, die oben am erbericher kirchweg links abgeht sind durch den sturm locker einige bäume umgefallen, die meisten parallel zum weg, lässt sich also befahren aber war auch erstaunt als ich das gesehen habe..


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Dezember 2008)

sooooo..
ab heute kann ich wieder punkte sammeln   ... klausur ist heute danach ist wieder biken das wichtigste.. was auch sonst..


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2008)

Wie es aussieht habe ich heute einen 13h Tag. 
Und wenn ich Pech habe sitze ich Morgen wieder so lange rum. 

Mal sehen wann ich wieder auf's Bike komme.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Jerd (9. Dezember 2008)

MIttwoch in 8 Tagen, also am 17. Dezember ist die KFL-Glühweintour! Das wäre doch die Gelegenheit, von Schlebusch aus den KFLern einen Besuch abzustatten!

Ich würde dann einen Start um 17:30 vorschlagen. Ca. 1 Runde trailige aber flache Anreise nach Brück, dann mit der Truppe nach Bensberg, Glühweintrinken, und dann entweder durch Hardt und Schluchter Heide eher flach oder über Alte Dombach und Romaney eher bergig zurück. Kann man dann je nach Form, Laune und Alkohlspiegel entscheiden 

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Dezember 2008)

bin dabei  findsch gut


----------



## Jerd (10. Dezember 2008)

Super! Dann hier zur Glühweinrunde anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Dezember 2008)

ich bin gestern von rösrath aus den kölnpfad bis schlebusch gefahren. da kommt man ja auch in bensberg vorbei.. ist zwar nicht so trailig, dafür aber auch nicht so supermegamässig schlammig..
von bensberg aus etwa 30km. wär das nicht vllt auch noch ne alternative?
dann kommen wir auf ca 50km denk ich und das reicht mir für mittwoch abends 
gruss
kerstin


----------



## Montana (11. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Super! Dann hier zur Glühweinrunde anmelden



Sollte das Ganze in _Montanakompatiblen _ Tempo (vor langer Zeit mal als _sunnybubbleskompatibles_ Tempo bekannt ) stattfinden, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen ab Schlebusch zu starten und dann natürlich auch wieder dahin zurückzukehren und von dort nach Tdf mit dem Auto zu düsen.  

Bei Dauerregen macht das aber leider keinen Sinn ... hoffen wir das Beste.

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Dezember 2008)

coole sache, würd mich freuen 
keine sorge, die alpenfitness ist schon lange wieder im schlamm versunken, wir trödeln langsam wie immer durch den wald 
dann kann ich ja mal dein neues rad bestaunen.. also schön putzen vorher, damit man auch was sieht


----------



## Jerd (12. Dezember 2008)

@Sunnybubbles: Der KölnPfad sollte so ungefähr der Strecke durch die Schluchter Heide entsprechen - mit einmal in der Hardt bis ganz nach oben 

@Montana: Klar fahren wir gemütlich, habe nicht umsonst für die 12 km Anreise 1 Stunde eingeplant


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Dezember 2008)

dann ist der kölnpfad ja eine bergigerere variante der flachen heimfahrt ^^ bin ich für


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> coole sache, würd mich freuen
> keine sorge, die alpenfitness ist schon lange wieder im schlamm versunken, wir trödeln langsam wie immer durch den wald
> dann kann ich ja mal dein neues rad bestaunen.. also schön putzen vorher, damit man auch was sieht




Ich bin dann mit am Start ab Schlebusch ... und das Rad werde ich auch ganz toll putzen 

Was ist mit Alex und Helmut?



Jerd schrieb:


> ....
> @Montana: Klar fahren wir gemütlich, habe nicht umsonst für die 12 km Anreise 1 Stunde eingeplant



Super Gerd, ich bin etwas vorsichtiger geworden 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn es vom Wetter passt werde ich bei der Glühweinrunde dabei sein.

Ab Montag habe ich erst mal 3 Wochen Urlaub, da werde ich sehen das ich meinen persönlichen Rückstand im WP etwas aufhole.

Geplant ist von mir nächste Woche der Kölnpfad rechtsrheinisch, wie weit muss ich mal sehen.
Start so gegen 9:00Uhr am Montag? 

Linksrheinisch übernächste Woche. 
Bis zur Rodenkirchener Brücke (als Ende bzw. Beginn) habe ich schon ca. 16km An- bzw. Abfahrt.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Dezember 2008)

montags hab ich frei. und den kölnpfad find ich auch ok..
ABER 9 UHR?? 
geht nicht auch ein halbes stündchen später.. 
man könnt sich ja in schlebusch treffen. da ist schliesslich ein einstiegspunkt 
warum denn in rodenkirchen treffen? der weg geht doch über flittard und mülheim und so auch am rhein lang und ist auch "rückwärts" ausgeschildert, das stück von schlebusch nach flittard runter ist auch eigentlich ganz schön. vllt schafft mans dann ja sogar bis rodenkirchen. 
an was für ein tempo hast du denn gedacht?

ich hab beschlossen, dich wieder einzuholen, nachdem ich dich ca für 5 std überholt hatte . ich hab jetzt auch wieder zeit.. ^^


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2008)

Guckt ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7600

Ja eben  , ich wollte von Rodenkirchen aus zurückfahren, ich fahre oft über die Rodenkirchener Brücke. Nur bin ich noch nicht den Kölnpfad gefahren.
Am 29.11. war ich z.B. im KF und in Gremberghoven, aber da war ich auch nicht sooo lange unterwegs. 

Wie gesagt, schön langsam und den Urlaub genießen.


----------



## deoteg (13. Dezember 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Guckt ihr hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7600
> 
> Ja eben  , ich wollte von Rodenkirchen aus zurückfahren, ich fahre oft über die Rodenkirchener Brücke.



Dann komm doch mal bei mir vorbei und ich zeige Dir mal mein Heimatrevier

Schönes Wochenende weiterhin wünscht
Derk


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Derk,
werde ich gerne mal machen, schreib mir mal wann du Zeit hast.
Die nächste Woche ist bei mir allerdings "ausgebucht".

Oder fahre übernächste Woche beim Kölnpfad linksrheinisch mit?
Da wollte ich an der Rodenkirchener Brücke einsteigen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Dezember 2008)

mal gespannt, ob wir bis punkt 1 kommen. 
mein rad brauch ich dann ja nicht putzen, da klebt noch der schlamm der letzten kölnpfad-tour dran. 
ein bisschen hügelig ist das schon.. bis bensberg hoch ist es ja nicht gerade flach


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Dezember 2008)

Jau, mal sehen... 
Es geht ja erst mal hoch nach Breite dann runter und wieder hoch nach Bensberg. ca. 200hm...
Runter durch den KF, Wahnerheide und flach weiter. Mal sehen wie es ist, ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit. 
Meine Bikes habe ich abgefegt und abgeschmiert, ich fahre Morgen mit dem ATB fürs AM Fully ist der Weg zu einfach. 
Ich freue mich schon, die Sonne soll sich ja auch sehen lassen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Dezember 2008)

jaja.. wird schon  es sind allerdings schiebe/tragepassagen dabei. in bensberg geht der über treppen den berg hoch (da ich mich da nicht so auskenne, weiss ich nicht, wie man drumrum fährt) und irgendwo im bergischen geht der über nen friedhof. da sollte man auch schieben.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (15. Dezember 2008)

hallo, 
mich würd mal interessieren, wo die dritte person geblieben ist, die sich zur tour heute angemeldet hat.. ist nicht so angenehm, in der kälte rumzustehn und zu warten ^^
fühl dich angesprochen, person, deren nick ich vergessen hab..
@schildbürger     wie weit bist du denn noch gekommen? 91km hätt ichglaub ich eh nicht durchgehalten  ich hatte heute abend 60. das hat mir gereicht


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
"die dritte Person" hatte sich wohl wieder abgemeldet, aber leider zu kurzfristig. Merke, in Zukunft starte ich pünktlich, bei unbekannten Mitfahrern. 
Ich bin den Kölnpfad noch weiter gefahren, habe dann allerdings den Weg von Libur nach Langel leicht abgekürzt. (Über den Holzweg, nix mit Lülsdorf.)
Die Strecke ist ätzend. Die Feldwege sind zwar komplett flach, waren aber von Traktoren zerwühlt. Zudem war Nebel, das man nix gesehen hat.
Wer mal die Strecke fahren möchte sollte sich den "südlichen Teil" schenken und die Waldstraße in Porz bis an den Rhein fahren. 
Auch durch Wahn durch (an der Bahn lang) ist ätzend.
Dann wie geplant über die Rodenkirchener Brücke bis zur Mülheimer Brücke und auf dem kürzesten Wege nach Hause. 

Stellenweise ist die "Beschilderung" dürftig und ich musste suchen.
Wenn ich den Track nachbearbeitet habe werde ich den hochladen.
Im Wikipediaartikel sind Links zu Tracks für den Kölnpfad.

Ja die (fast 92km/500hm) mussten sein, ich habe eine zweitages Tour geplant von über  200km. 
Da war das ein Test. Zumal in der Strecke auch ein paar mehr HM drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Dezember 2008)

naja, soviel vestand sollte man noch haben, dass man weiß, dass das vllt niemand mehr mitbekommt, wenn man sich gegen 9 abmeldet und die tour um halb 10 startet..


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hier nun der Track zum Kölnpfad.
Den "Rest" findet hier auch auf GPSies.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgkbanrgvehxnrth
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Sollte das Ganze in _Montanakompatiblen _ Tempo (vor langer Zeit mal als _sunnybubbleskompatibles_ Tempo bekannt ) stattfinden, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen ab Schlebusch zu starten und dann natürlich auch wieder dahin zurückzukehren und von dort nach Tdf mit dem Auto zu düsen.
> 
> Bei Dauerregen macht das aber leider keinen Sinn ... hoffen wir das Beste.
> 
> Gruß _Guido _



Hhhmmm ... ist das ein komisches Wetter 

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute Abend dabei sein sollte. Ich habe mir eine hartnäckige Erkältung zugezogen und diese klingt erst ganz langsam ab.Am letzten Mittwoch war ich daher das letzte Mal mit dem Rad raus.

Fahrt ihr in jedem Fall?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Dezember 2008)

Mmmmh,
ich habe eben schon auf das Wetterradar geguckt.
Wenn es weiter so regnet werde ich NICHT mitfahren.


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2008)

Für mich sieht das so aus, als würde sich das Regenband, das über Köln liegt, gaaaanz langsam nach Süden bewegen. Von daher denke ich, dass es heute Abend aufhört....  Zumindest kommt danach aus Norden nix mehr nach.

Im Augenblick gehe ich davon aus, dass ich fahre.


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus, als würde sich das Regenband, das über Köln liegt, gaaaanz langsam nach Süden bewegen. Von daher denke ich, dass es heute Abend aufhört....  Zumindest kommt danach aus Norden nix mehr nach.
> 
> Im Augenblick gehe ich davon aus, dass ich fahre.



Sorry, Gerd. Ich bin heute nicht dabei.

Ich habe bereits Urlaub und kuriere mich aus. Ich müsste heute mit dem Auto nach Lev _(wäre bei einigermaßen Wetter und bester Gesundheit überhaupt kein Problem)_ und später wieder zurück. Das wird mir aber bei diesen Bedingungen zu viel.  Die Vernunft hat gesiegt. 

Allen die fahren wünsche ich trotzdem viel Spaß und leckeren Glühwein 

Ich bin gerne demnächst mal als _KFL Alternative_ bei euch am Start. Bergische Dörfer wäre mal wieder cool. Was meinst Du?

Viele Grüße Guido


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry, Gerd. Ich bin heute nicht dabei.
> 
> Ich bin gerne demnächst mal als _KFL Alternative_ bei euch am Start. Bergische Dörfer wäre mal wieder cool. Was meinst Du?



Schade, schade - und direkt nach Brück wäre auch nichts für dich?

Bergische Dörfer kann man sicherlich im neuen Jahr mal fahren, ich kenne da mittlerweile auch noch ein paar andere schöne Wege


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja, PS: Düsseldorf ist schon regenfrei


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schade, schade - und direkt nach Brück wäre auch nichts für dich?



Nööö ... ist von der Entfernung her kein großer Unterschied 



Jerd schrieb:


> Bergische Dörfer kann man sicherlich im neuen Jahr mal fahren, ich kenne da mittlerweile auch noch ein paar andere schöne Wege



Gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr heute abend auch  noch regnet es zwar ein wenig, aber vllt gibt sich das ja noch.


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> also ich fahr heute abend auch  noch regnet es zwar ein wenig, aber vllt gibt sich das ja noch.



Imber abiit et recessit - die Regenzeit ist vorüber  Dann bis gleich zur Matschschlacht!   Hoffen wir nur, dass es heute abend keine überfrierende Nässe gibt


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. Dezember 2008)

schön wars


----------



## Jerd (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die Tour der Pannen...   Sunnybubbles 2 mal einen Platten, Kurvenkratzers Lampe kaputt - und dann in Bensberg auch noch der Weihnachtsmarkt geschlossen  

Zum Glück hatte der in Refrath noch auf, und so wurde es doch ein netter Abend mit der KFL-Schnellnessfraktion - die Wellnesser hatten sich ob des Nieselregens ja alle abgemeldet 

Meinerseits auf dem Hinweg einige Verfahrer wegen beschlagener Brille, und auf dem Rückweg wegen Glühwein 

Und zwei mal satte 16 Punkte fürs Team-Konto


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. Dezember 2008)

wobei "einfach mal auf gut glück wieder aufpumpen" auch eigentlich nichts am loch im reifen ändert. deshalb eigentlich nur ein platten ^^


----------



## Jerd (18. Dezember 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier nun der Track zum Kölnpfad.
> Den "Rest" findet hier auch auf GPSies.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgkbanrgvehxnrth
> Viel Spaß.



Danke für den Track, interessante Streckenführung, teilweise 

Wie ist denn der Weg von Oberlerbach zur Rochuskapelle nach Plätz? Ist das nicht eine glitschige Schleimpiste? So habe ich ihn zumindest in Erinnerung - und ich war im Sommer da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ja, die Tour der Pannen...   Sunnybubbles 2 mal einen Platten, Kurvenkratzers Lampe kaputt - und dann in Bensberg auch noch der Weihnachtsmarkt geschlossen
> 
> Zum Glück hatte der in Refrath noch auf, und so wurde es doch ein netter Abend mit der KFL-Schnellnessfraktion - die Wellnesser hatten sich ob des Nieselregens ja alle abgemeldet
> 
> ...



Das scheint im Moment ja echt eine Seuche zu sein, mit den Pannen. Was in den letzten Wochen so alles passiert ist 

Wer war denn überhaupt dabei? Zumindest den Ingo _(i-men)_ habe ich als bekennenden _KFL-Wellnesser_ auf 'nem Foto gesehen. 
Aber klar ist auch, dass Ingo beides kann.

Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, aber es wäre total unvernünftig gewesen. Sieht bei mir schwer nach 'ner heftigen Bronchitis aus 

Grüße an Alle

_Guido_


----------



## Jerd (18. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, aber es wäre total unvernünftig gewesen. Sieht bei mir schwer nach 'ner heftigen Bronchitis aus



Schone dich, damit das nicht chronisch wird!


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Danke für den Track, interessante Streckenführung, teilweise
> 
> Wie ist denn der Weg von Oberlerbach zur Rochuskapelle nach Plätz? Ist das nicht eine glitschige Schleimpiste? So habe ich ihn zumindest in Erinnerung - und ich war im Sommer da



Nöö, der geht zwar über eine Wiese, war aber fahrbar.
Ich bin da schon ein paar mal hochgefahren, nie Probleme gehabt.
Und das mit meinen Semi-Slick Reifen, Conti TravelContact. 
Nur die Feldwege zwischen Wahn, Libur und Langel waren von Traktoren zerwühlt, schlammig und rutschig. 

Naja, so toll ist der Kölnpfad fürs Mountainbiken nicht. Aber mich interessierte eben die Streckenführung.
Heute bin ich noch ein wenig durch den KF gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg fing es dann an zu regnen.


----------



## Jerd (18. Dezember 2008)

Cool, dann kann man den ja mal in Touren einbauen - hatte das aufgrund meines ersten Eindrucks (der allerdings vom Wandern kommt) bisher vermieden.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## hsw (24. Dezember 2008)

Ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für das neue Jahr, vor allem viele schöne biketouren bei bester Gesundheit wünsche ich Euch!

Liebe Grüße Heike

P.S. Gerd, ich vermisse Deine Touren und hoffe, dass es gut geht bei Euch!?


----------



## Jerd (25. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir allen ein frohes Fest! 

PS: Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, versuche ich am 30. noch eine Tour zu machen - guckt nach Weihnachten noch mal rein


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Jerd (28. Dezember 2008)

Zum Jahresende noch eine letzte Tour rund um Odenthal: Dienstag, 30.12., 11:30 Uhr. Ich wollte in einer entspannten Runde noch mal die klassischen Trails aneinanderreihen. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Dezember 2008)

ich kann leider nicht 
ich habe weihnachten mit grippe und fieber im bett verbracht und der husten ist noch nicht wieder ganz weg. oooh ich würd so gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (29. Dezember 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht
> ich habe weihnachten mit grippe und fieber im bett verbracht und der husten ist noch nicht wieder ganz weg. oooh ich würd so gerne




Schade! Aber kuriere dich wirklich besser ganz aus. Das Wetter scheint ja noch eine Weile stabil zu sein - eventuell können wir Ende der Woche eine Tour fahren.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Dezember 2008)

So, Morgen bin ich dabei.
War gestern ein ganz schöner Kampf in den Wupperbergen.

Und, Gute Besserung! Kurier dich aus.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Dezember 2008)

hey da is der typ angemeldet, der letztes mal nicht erschienen ist. 
vllt fahr ich ein paar meter mit.. kann ja nach ner stunde umdrehn


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja, warten würde ich nicht noch einmal.
Wir sind ja über die KFL-Liste vom Ralf erreichbar.
Bis nachher, ich muss erst noch einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Jerd (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier die Tourenbeschreibung von gestern:

Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]ürger
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Sunnybubbles begleitete uns trotz Erkältung noch die ersten Kilometer.

Es ging zunächst durch den Dünnwald auf so ziemlich allen Trails, die dieser zu bieten hat. Als da wären Stöcketrail, Bachtrail, Wellentrail und Dünnwaldtrail (OK, Zwei dieser Namen habe ich mir gerade ausgedacht  ). Anschließend ging es Richtung Diepesschrather Mühle und dann Richtung Paffrath und Buschhorn. Dort wurde die Steigung am Friedhof mitgenommen und anschließend jeder Trail (bis auf einen) im Wäldchen zwischen Schildgen und Schwarzbroich gefahren. Die Gesamtheit dieser Trails nenne ich ab heute "Buschhorn-Trails".

An dieser Stelle sollte ich hinzufügen, dass durch den Frost die üblicherweise von Pferden völlig zerstörten Wege wieder fahrbar wurden - ein Gaul hätte sich allerdings in den betonharten Kraterlandschaften der vormaligen Schlammlöcher sicherlich alle Haxen gebrochen 

Unsere Tour ging jetzt hinauf zum Küchenberg und dann über den breiten Downhill mit den Rohr-Stufen hinunter zur Dhünn. Dort fuhren wir den Hang-Wurzel-Trail (aka Wanderweg A3), der allerdings durch zwei Bäume blockiert war (und einer hat noch Äste und ist nur schwer zu überklettern). Am Ende des Trails ging es steil über Asphalt hoch zum Odenthaler Friedhof. Hier zündete Schmuddel seinen Turbo und zischte mit sicherlich Mehr-Als-Zwanzig-Km-H an allen vorbei. Beeindruckend.  Und beim nächsten Anstieg von Selbach an der Wiese entlang wiederholte sich das Schauspiel gleich noch mal. 

Jetzt ging es eine Weile auf der K28 entlang, bis wir Scheuren erreichten. An der Bushaltestelle ging es dann Wanderweg A7 hinunter zum Pfengstbach. Der Downhill war leider nicht so aufregend wie es die gleiche Strecke als Uphill vermuten ließ. Zudem wurde Ralf die fette Rinne in der Mitte des Weges zum Verhängnis. Nach den ersten steilen Passagen führte der Weg tendenziell abwärts am Bach entlang und mündete schließlich in einen der großen Hauptwege rund um Altenberg. 

Hier fuhr Heike schon mal Richtung Altenberg vor, während der Rest den A10 (mit einigen Verfahrern) erst hinauf, dann hinab fuhr, um am Ende auch in Altenberg zu landen. Hier verabschiedete sich Dirk und radelte zurück nach Wermelskirchen.

Der Rest fuhr dann auf den üblichen Wegen und an der Dhünn entlang nach Schlebusch zurück, wobei uns Helmut noch einen neuen Trail zeigte . In Schlebusch tobten wir noch etwas durch den dortigen Freeriderspot (Freerider - das sind doch sieben- bis zwölfjährige Kinder an deren Räder Körbe und lange Fahnen montiert sind, oder? ), dann ging jeder seiner Wege.

Alles in allem 41 km und 500 Höhenmeter mit einem Schnitt knapp unter 14 km/h und wie immer angenehmster Gesellschaft. 

Edit: So sah es von oben aus.


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gerd,
vielen Dank für die nette Runde, ein paar Trails die ich lange nicht mehr gefahren bin, sind durch den Frost wieder fahrbar gewesen. 
Ansonsten sollte man die meiden.

Eine neue Version meiner GPS-Karte ist verfügbar, wer also auf Trailsuche gehen möchte ist damit gut bedient.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5437173&postcount=31

Einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

Gerd, Dir gebührt der *"goldene Trailorden mit Eichenlaub"! *

... megageile Tour mit allerhöchstem und nachhaltigem Zufriedenstellungsgrad! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Jerd (5. Januar 2009)

Neues Jahr, neue Night-Rides: Dienstag abend wollte ich wieder los (Schnee! Schnee! Schnee!): Hier anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ob ich Morgen dabei bin kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Ich melde mich an sobald es klar ist! Sonst müsst ihr/du  ohne mich fahren.

Dürfte ziemlich kalt und anstrengend werden.
Aber es macht Spaß.
Meine neuen Reifen dürft ihr euch dann mal ansehen.  
Ich war damit schon mal vorgestern unterwegs zum testen.


----------



## Jerd (5. Januar 2009)

Morgen soll es ja -4 Grad *Höchst*temperatur werden  Wir werden dann wohl nicht so viel Höhenmeter fahren, sondern viel flach durch den Schnee auf bekanntem Untergrund.

Ich habe morgen noch einen Kundentermin, sodass es sein kann, dass ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffe. In diesem Fall muss das Radeln leider ausfallen, ich sage dann aber noch rechtzeitig so um 16:00 Uhr Bescheid.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2009)

Wäre schade, ich versuche noch einen Mitfahrer zu aktivieren, der kann aber erst morgen sagen, ob er kann. Der wollte eigentlich Mittwoch fahren. 
Sonst lass ich mir was einfallen.


----------



## hsw (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe leider einen späten Zahnarzttermin, sonst wäre ich mit durch den Schnee gepflügt.
Viel Spaß dabei 
Heike


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. Januar 2009)

ich bring mein rädchen morgen zum doktor.. ich glaub nicht, dass ich das dann schaffe bis abends. ausserdem lass ich mir slicks drauf machen.. müsste dann erst wieder die reifen wechseln


----------



## Jerd (6. Januar 2009)

Ich schaff es heute leider nicht, Sitzung zieht sich hin  Der Ride fällt daher aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2009)

Schade Gerd, aber da kann man nichts machen.
Ich habe gerade mit meinem Mitfahrer telefoniert, er wird gegen 18:45Uhr in Schildgen bei mir sein. Wer mit möchte sollte pünktlich in Schildgen, Altenberger-Dom-Str. Ecke Kempener Str. sein.
Wir starten dann. Ich mache keinen neuen Termin.
Ich wollte gemütlich durch den Dünnwald cruisen ohne zu rasen. (Oha, was die wikipedia dazu schreibt.) 

Ggf. können wir noch welche in Schlebusch einsammeln. So gegen 19:15Uhr?
Bitte bis 18:15Uhr PM, wer noch mit möchte.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2009)

Bei knackigen -10°C bis -12°C sind wir durch den Dünnwald gefahren. 
Nach etwas mehr als der hälfte der Strecke war meine Apfelschorle endgültig eingefroren. 

Bei dem Untergrund braucht man keine Berge um ins Schwitzen zu kommen.
Und es gibt dicke Beine.
Heikes Tipp mit dem Wärmepflaster habe ich etwas abgewandelt und einen hauch Finalgon Salbe auf die Zehen und auf die Knie gemacht.
Kribbelt im warmen, aber draußen ist die zusätzliche Wärme ganz angenehm.


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag zu fahren?
Ich wollte so gegen 14:00Uhr los. In Richtung Oberholz, Scherfbachtal.
Um ein wenig die schöne Aussicht bei dem Sonnenschein zu genießen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5660
Bitte eintragen.


----------



## Jerd (8. Januar 2009)

Lust schon, aber Schnupfen


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Januar 2009)

zu spät gelesen  ich fahr jetzt los. vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?
Ist da was angedacht?
Ich wollte auf jeden Fall noch mal fahren, bevor es nächste Woche wieder Matsch gibt.

Die Tour heute schulte die Fahrtechnik und Bremstechnik in dem losen Schnee. 
Wege wo man sich sonst einfach runterrollen lässt, erfordern die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit wie ein kniffliger Trail. 
Man sieht ja nicht was unter dem Schnee ist.
Zudem schwimmt man da fast.
Gefährlich ist eine vereiste Straße, wo etwas loser Schnee draufliegt.
Auf dem platten oder glatten Schnee und ein bisschen Eis hatte ich keine Probleme, da packen die Spikes (Schrauben).


----------



## Jerd (8. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne, aber muss sehen, was die Erkältung macht....


----------



## Jerd (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin soweit gesundet und könnte morgen fahren. Noch irgendwer Lust?


----------



## hsw (15. Januar 2009)

Wie stehen denn die Aussichten auf eine Samstagstour?


----------



## Jerd (15. Januar 2009)

Gut! Ich wollte Samstag auch los. Wie wär's mit Treffen so um 12:30 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Januar 2009)

wohin, wieviel, wie lange? 
tendenziell hab ich schon lust- trainingsplan schreibt für morgen eh eine tour vor


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen ist bei mir ungünstig, ich werde heute Nachmittag ein Runde drehen.
Wann es losgeht kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich nicht weis wann ich Feierabend machen kann.
Das Wetter soll am WE ja nicht so gut werden, mit Regen und Sturm...


----------



## Jerd (16. Januar 2009)

Weil es morgen nachmittag regnen soll, habe ich den Termin mal auf 11:00 Uhr vorgezogen. Ich hoffe das ist OK? 

Ich wollte mal wieder Richtung Wupper und Leichlingen.

Hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte an den L-Weg gedacht. 45 km, 500 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,
kleine Warnung, einige Trails sind noch vereist, also Aufpassen morgen!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Jerd (16. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Warnung, Helmut - Eis bei Tauswetter ist tückisch, habe mir damit schon zwei richtig üble Stürze eingehandelt.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Januar 2009)

huhu 
yeah.. ich hab mir gerade ein fahrrad gekauft: 






Ein Peugeot Team Line 1500.. bezahlt habe ich 160â¬. Kennt zufÃ¤llig einer das Rad, findet man herzlich wenig drÃ¼ber im Internet. Mich wÃ¼rde z.B. der Neupreis interessieren, ich wÃ¼rd sagen, das Rad ist so ca 10 Jahre alt. 
Hey Gerd, kannst du mir vllt eine kleine RR-EinfÃ¼hrung geben, wenn das Rad hier ist? Ich hab iwie Angst, dass ich sofort umfalle auf so dÃ¼nnen Reifchen 

Was da so dran hÃ¤ngt..:
LaufrÃ¤der: Campagnolo Shamal
Schaltung: Shimano 105
mehr weiss ich leider nicht.
das ganze soll ca 9kg wiegen.


----------



## Jerd (16. Januar 2009)

Cool! Kein Ding, sag Bescheid, dann machen wir eine RR-Runde!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Januar 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (17. Januar 2009)

Huhu, wollte gerade meinen flow gegen einen etwas grobkornigeren Mantel tauschen, das einzigste was ich dabei festgestellt habe, ist....

Das Beide Garvities kaputt sind und Kerstins Vapor bei mir nicht drauf passt, also ne absage von mir....


----------



## Jerd (17. Januar 2009)

Kommt denn die Kerstin?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Januar 2009)

Die Kerstin beschäftigt sich mit Newton und Apfelmus... hm ne Äpfeln.. Schwerkraft?  irgendwie sowas. So früh schaff ichs leider nicht.


----------



## Jerd (17. Januar 2009)

Schade!


----------



## Jerd (17. Januar 2009)

Hier der Tourbericht:

Es fuhren

Eva(?)@Eva-Eva
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Die Tour sollte eigentlich von der Wupper aus auf dem L-Weg im Uhrzeigersinn rund um Leichlingen führen. Theoretisch wären dabei die ersten 22 km flach gewesen, danach hätten sich dann die Höhenmeter in den Wupperbergen angeschlossen.

Jedoch sollte es anders kommen...

Die Tour führte zunächst am Schlebuscher Krankenhaus vorbei durch Alkenrath in den Bürgerbusch. Dort erwarteten uns jedoch alle naselang spiegelglatte Eisflächen - und zwar auf den Forstautobahnen. Dabei hatte ich mich _eigentlich_ auf Schlamm eingestellt.

In Quettingen angekommen, sollte es dann entlang des Wiembaches  RIchtung Wupper gehen, das wurde aber ebenfalls wegen Eises aufgegben und die Straße genommen. Kaum waren wir dann aus der Stadt raus und in die Nähe der Wupper gelangt: Eis, Eis, Eis und an Fahren nicht zu denken. 

Und so ging es auch auf dem L-Weg nach der Wupperbrücke weiter. Erst nach der Überquerung der Autobahn bei Rothenberg wurden die Wege frei,  waren aber auch alle asphaltiert.

Dafür fing mein Hinterrad an, komisch zu zuckeln... Am Naturfreundehaus Leichlingen wurde nachgeschaut. Der Grund war ebenso einfach wie unglaublich: Die Karkasse des hinteren Mantels hatte fünf Risse und der Schlauch quoll bereits heraus . Da niemand einen Ersatzmantel dabei hatte lotste uns Dirk auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Fahrradhändler nach Leichlingen (als wir dort ankamen, hatte der Mantel bereits acht Risse). Dort legte ich mir dann einen Nobby Nic Faltmantel zu.

Da wir nun bereits in Leichlingen waren und die Wupperberge wegen des allgegenwärtigen Eises bereits gestrichen waren, verließen wir unter Dirks Führung Leichlingen Richtung Waltenrath und fuhren entlang des Schmerbaches wieder nach Süden. Auch hier wieder vorwiegend Eis, aber die Oberfläche war immerhin beereits angetaut und einigermaßen griffig.

Jetzt ging es rüber ins Murbachtal und zur Talsperre Diepenthal und hoch nach Linde, dort dann auf dem LV-Wanderweg runter und wieder hoch auf die Höhenstraße von Dierath nach Biesenbach. Hier kam dann auch der erwartete Schlamm - und mit "locker bergab rollen" war nichts. Dabei ging das hier eigentlich immer... 

Zum Schluss noch einmal durch den Bürgerbusch (angetaut) und am Krankenhaus vorbei zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Alles in allem kamen damit 42 km und ca. 350 Höhenmeter zusammen, von denen die meisten als Fahrtechnik-/Ballanceübung verbucht werden können 

Das Luftbild der verkorksten Runde schenke ich mir


----------



## ralf (17. Januar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Das Luftbild der verkorksten Runde schenke ich mir



 :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
kleiner Tourbericht von heute.
Das  Eis ist bis auf kleinste Restflächen abgetaut. Die Trails sind auch wieder für "Normalbereifte" fahrbar.
Schlamm hielt sich noch in Grenzen. Der Boden ist noch gefroren und nur die ersten paar cm sind angetaut.
Auch der Boden in den Pfützen ist noch fest.
Wer also Zeit hat sollte Morgen fahren, in ein paar Tagen siegt wieder der Schlamm.

In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich ein paar Bilder von den "Schraubenreifen" reingestellt.
Sobald es wieder glatt wird kommen die drauf.


----------



## hsw (29. Januar 2009)

Gerd, 
wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit einer Tour aus? 
Ich würde wenn gerne mitfahren.
Gruß Heike


----------



## Jerd (30. Januar 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Gerd,
> wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit einer Tour aus?
> Ich würde wenn gerne mitfahren.
> Gruß Heike



Ja, das wollte ich gerade vorschlagen . Wie wär's mit einer Tour Richtung hardt? 40 km, 400 Höhenmeter? Mein Vorschlag: Samstag, 12:00 Uhr, dann sollten wir spätestens um 16:00 Uhr wieder da sein. Hier anmelden


----------



## hsw (30. Januar 2009)




----------



## Jerd (1. Februar 2009)

Hier der Tourenbericht.

Bei strahlenstem Sonnenschein machten Heike und ich uns auf den Weg von Schlebusch zur Hardt. Der Weg führte uns auf gewohnten Wegen über Schlebusch und Hebborn Richtung Romaney. Hier nahmen wir vor Kuckel die Rampe hoch zur Höhenstraße, mussten aber beide nach einiger Zeit absteigen, weil Weg und Feld zu einer unentwirrbaren 20% steilen schlammigen Einheit geworden waren. Dafür bot sich oben der gewohnt großartige Ausblick und das Rollen auf der Teerstraße machte unsere Räder bald wieder frei.

Hinab zur Dombach fuhren wir zunächst auf dem gewohnten Downhill, machten dann aber noch einen Schlenker bergauf, um einen kleinen, feinen und steilen Trail mitzunehmen. 

Vom Tal der Strunde ging es dann über Trails und durch Wiesen hinauf nach Breite und an der Rochus-Kapelle gleich wieder hinab nach Kaltenbroich, wo wir dann wieder über Trails hinauf zur Hardthöhe fuhren (und gleich noch eine Rampe mitnahmen). Von der Höhe ging es dann flowing den Trail über dem Schwimmbad ab, am Franzosendenkmal vorbei Richtung Grube Cox. Ein kleiner Schlenker und die Gardasee-Abfahrt war auch abgehakt.

Anschließend dann durch die Trails der Schluchter Heide zurück nach Thielenbruch und an der Diepesschrather Mühle vorbei nach Hause.

Eine schöne Tour an einem wirklich schönen Tag mit entzückender Begeleitung . Schlussendlich auf dem Tacho: 43 km, 500 Höhenmeter (bereinigt, der Tacho zeigte sogar 600 an).

Und hier das Luftbild:


----------



## hsw (1. Februar 2009)

Die nette Begleitung bedankt sich recht herzlich, dass sie begleiten durfte!


----------



## Jerd (2. Februar 2009)

Da es die nächsten Tage trocken bleiben soll. wollte ich am Dienstag abend mal wieder nightriden. Hier anmelden


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Da es die nächsten Tage trocken bleiben soll. wollte ich am Dienstag abend mal wieder nightriden. Hier anmelden



Ich bin dabei  und freue mich auf eine ruhige nette Tour.
Das passt mir auch prima in den Kram denn Mittwoch (KFL) geht bei mir mal wieder nicht, da wir auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen sind 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich, bin dabei!


----------



## hsw (2. Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem "Trocken bleiben" sieht Wetter online ja etwas anders ;-)
Ich versuche zu kommen, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet oder schneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Also das mit dem "Trocken bleiben" sieht Wetter online ja etwas anders ;-)
> Ich versuche zu kommen, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet oder schneit.



Das Wetter ist doch prima  vorhin waren's 8 °C 
Ich weiß und schätze den Jerd dafür, dass er die Touren den Witterungsbedingungen anpasst. 

Ich bin jedenfalls bestimmt mal wieder zu warm angezogen  d.h. ich muss mit den Klamotten fahren die ich mir gestern Nacht rausgelegt habe, komm ja nicht mehr nach Hause 


Bis später

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## hsw (3. Februar 2009)

Hi Guido,

ich habe nicht Deine Größe, sonst würde ich Dir was Leichteres von mir mitbringen 

Bis nachher, Heike


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> ich habe nicht Deine Größe, sonst würde ich Dir was Leichteres von mir mitbringen
> 
> Bis nachher, Heike



Trotzdem,  ein nettes Angebot  Danke

Also, ich erscheine dann mit Winterjacke und Thermohose vom Discounter und den Thermostiefelln und Snowboardhandschuhen vom Kaffeeladen, es ist ja schließlich dunkel  

Dazu das geschätze 25 kg Fahrrad , das führt dann bestimmt wieder zu extremen Hitzewallungen  

Bis nachher

_Guido_


----------



## hsw (3. Februar 2009)

Das ist prima. Dann wirst Du schön langsam und ich brauche keine Angst zu haben, im Dunkeln zurückzubleiben. Obwohl - bergab - macht das zusätzliche Gewicht vielleicht schneller!?! Ich hatte in der Schule nur ein halbes Jahr Physik, daher weiß ich es nicht so genau und ist auch eine Ewigkeit her ;-)


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Das ist prima. Dann wirst Du schön langsam und ich brauche keine Angst zu haben, im Dunkeln zurückzubleiben. Obwohl - bergab - macht das zusätzliche Gewicht vielleicht schneller!?! Ich hatte in der Schule nur ein halbes Jahr Physik, daher weiß ich es nicht so genau und ist auch eine Ewigkeit her ;-)



Also vor Schnelligkeit des _Montanas_ hat man/frau noch nie Angst haben müssen  ... da gibt es 'ne Menge Zeugen  Das Einzige, wo ich schnell bin, ist beim _Müdewerden_.

... und schnell bergab geht garnicht ... obwohl unverhofft in die Tiefe  könnte es was flotter zugehen ... möchte ich aber unbedingt vermeiden


----------



## Montana (4. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal ganz herzlich bei Gerd und Helmut für die sehr schöne ab _Schlebusch-nightride_ bedanken. Interessante Trails ohne Ende und durchweg fahrbare Rampen durch ein sehr interessantes Gebiet  und das Ganze mit tollen Mitfahrern und einer sympatischen - in  

Das war meinem derzeitigen Niveau sehr angemessen, durch die 6 Wochen MTB Abstinenz  war ich am Ende doch einigermassen geschlaucht und kann nur noch mal bestätigen, dass auch sogenannte _Wellness_ Touren richtig anstrengender Sport ist. Durchtrainierte biker merken so etwas natürlich nicht mehr  Ich fühlte mich jedenfalls stark an meine MTB- Anfangszeit 2005 erinnert. Mein Sitzfleisch wurde recht strapaziert und meine Arme spürte ich auch, Beine waren OK. 

Die Idee von Helmut kann ich nur noch mal in Erinnerung rufen. Mehr dazu als PM an die Mitfahrer -in 

Ich bin mit Sicherheit bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder dabei. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (5. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, Guido 

Hier der Tourbericht:

Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]ürger
[email protected]
und [email protected]

zunächst einmal 12 Kilometer flach durch den Dünnwald und angrenzende Gebiete. Dabei wurden einige der klassischen und weniger klassischen Geschicklichkeitstrails mitgenommen und bis zu den Dellbrücker Baggerlöchern abgeschweift. Dann ging es über Paffrath nach Buschhorn und dort wurde der Wurzeltrail zum ersten Mal von oben kommend rückwärts befahren.

in Nußbaum nahmen wir als weitere Geschicklichkeitsübung einen schmalen, ausgewaschenen Pfad und bewegten uns dann am Bach entlang Richtung Voiswinkel und dann weiter hinauf auf die Höhenstraße. Hier ging es trailabwärts hinunter nach Höffe und dann flach nach Odenthal.

In Odenthal dann hinter den Sportplatz und die Piste entlang geheizt - da alle Schlammlöcher trocken sind, konnte man hier sogar richtig Speed aufnehmen. Immer wieder schön! An der Dhünn entlang ging es dann nach Hause.

Alles in allem 32 km und 300 hm bei einem Schnitt von etwas über 12 km/h. Eine richtig schöne Wellness-Runde mit nettester Gesellschaft.

Allerdings wurde sunnybubbles vermisst 

Auf der Rückfahrt sind Ralf und ich dann aber noch in einen fiesen Schnee-Grissel-Eis-Regen gekommen, brrrr....


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. Februar 2009)

mich hat ein fieser schnupfen erwischt  ich wär total gerne mitgefahren


----------



## hsw (5. Februar 2009)

Kerstin, 
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!
Und lerne nicht zuuu viel. Nein, Du hast ja jetzt Ferien, oder?
Grüße Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. Februar 2009)

@hsw,
dankeschön  ist gottseidank jetzt fast weg.
fer... was?
vorlesungsfreie zeit, wenn überhaupt  und die beginnt heute. 
ich mach grad nix anderes mehr ausser lernen (und taschentücher verbrauchen ).. am 20. schreib ich physik und dann ist erstmal ruhe.


----------



## hsw (6. Februar 2009)

Dann werden wir alle Daumen halten!


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, Guido
> 
> Hier der Tourbericht:
> 
> ...



Feiner Tourbericht , Gerd 

Auf der Rückfahrt mit dem Auto hatte ich Glück, die A3 war ja wegen einem Horrorcrash  gesperrt, ein Glück, dass ich nicht 'ne halbe Stunde früher dort unterwegs war.

Ist was für Dienstag / Mittwoch geplant? 

Ansonsten würde ich mal wieder *100%* _Wellness KFL_ am Mittwoch vorschlagen und einstellen. 

Grüße an Alle

_Guido_


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn es Wettermäßig passt wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Jerd (9. Februar 2009)

Dienstag soll es ja regnen, regnen, regnen - sagt der WDR:



			
				WDR schrieb:
			
		

> Am Dienstag ist es meist dicht bewölkt und es fällt länger anhaltender Regen, der zeitweise kräftig sein kann. Die Temperaturen steigen auf 6 bis 9 Grad. Mäßiger südlicher Wind, mittags umlaufend, zum Abend dann stürmische Böen aus Nordwest.
> 
> In der Nacht zum Mittwoch geht der Regen mit stürmischen Böen aus Nordwest in Schnee über, dabei Glätte. Am Mittwoch einzelne Schneeschauer und Sonnenschein im Wechsel, nur noch um 4 Grad.



Brr...... 

Mittwoch abends soll es dann aber aufklaren und trocken bleiben. Von daher klingt KFL-Wellness ganz vernünftig.


----------



## Montana (9. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Dienstag soll es ja regnen, regnen, regnen - sagt der WDR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK ... wer hätte denn Interesse?

*100% Wellness garantiert* 


Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (9. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Dienstag soll es ja regnen, regnen, regnen - sagt der WDR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kfl ist mir leider zu weit


----------



## Jerd (9. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> OK ... wer hätte denn Interesse?
> 
> *100% Wellness garantiert*
> 
> ...



Unter dem üblichen Vorbehalt, dass ich Mittwoch evntl. ein Meeting habe wäre ich dabei.


----------



## hsw (10. Februar 2009)

Kann leider morgen nicht mit wellnessen (= im Schlamm baden; Übersetzung meiner Tochter). Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß Heike


----------



## Jerd (11. Februar 2009)

Samstag soll das Wetter wieder gut sein - wiewohl noch partiell glatt. Ich würde trotzdem eine Tour machen. Meine Idee: Am Ölbach hoch, um Burscheid herum, und dann den Eifgenbach zurück. Verfahrer garantiert 

ca. 40 km und 500 Höhenmeter.

Starten wollte ich um 12:30 Uhr. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5738


----------



## Jerd (13. Februar 2009)

Leider muss ich die Tour für Samstag aus privaten Gründen absagen. Wer mich kennt: Freudige Gründe


----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Leider muss ich die Tour für Samstag aus privaten Gründen absagen. Wer mich kennt: Freudige Gründe



darf man Gratulieren??


----------



## Jerd (13. Februar 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> darf man Gratulieren??



Ja


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ja



Ist ja super 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und einen schönen Gruß an die _Bande_. 

_Guido _


----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. Februar 2009)

Schade um die Tour.. ..

..aber trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!! 
dann wirds ja bald Zeit für den Mtb-Anhänger 
lg


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Alter Spruch von mir,
kleine Kinder kleine Sorgen..., große Kinder große Sorgen. 
Da ist aber was dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (13. Februar 2009)

Hey Gerd!

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! *

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute und viel Erfog und Spaß!!! 

Eure neue Rolle wird eine enorme Erweiterung eures Seins sein!!! 

Liebe Grüße, Ralf 

Edit: Susanne meinte gerade, Du solltest noch mitteilen was es nun ist: 
*- Junge oder Mädchen?*

_... ich weiß es ja, es steht mir aber nicht zu, es hier zu verkünden ..._ 



Schildbürger schrieb:


> ...
> kleine Kinder kleine Sorgen..., große Kinder große Sorgen.
> Da ist aber was dran.



... ja Helmut, da kann was dran sein, muß aber nicht ...


----------



## hama687 (14. Februar 2009)

Na dann auch von mir an euch beide Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Wie heist er, sie denn?


----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gerd,

willkommen im Club Alles gute für euch drei...

Ach ja, hier nochmal das Fremdword dessen Bedeutung du dir für später aufschreiben solltest: Biorhythmus 

Gruß und viel Spaß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (14. Februar 2009)

Danke, Danke, Danke! 

Um die Fragen zu beantworten: Es ist ein Mädchen und sie kam etwas zu früh, dafür aber in Rekordzeit. Wird wohl eher eine Rennradfahrerin


----------



## Razzor (14. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Na dann musst du dich bald auf die Suche nach einem kleinem MTB machen  Nix Rennrad!


----------



## Derk (14. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ja



Einen ganz, ganz  herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir an den so jungen Vater.

Genieße es, in den kommenden  Nächten noch ruhig durchschlafen zu können.

Du wirst  erkennen, dass nicht nur die etwas älteren Mädchen Dir schlaflose Nächte bereiten.

Gruß
Derk
(der das (und die sich anschließenden Jahre)  alles schon dreimal hinter sich gebracht hat und keine Sekunde seither davon vermissen möchte)


----------



## joscho (14. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zu Deinem neuen Leben. Auch wenn die kleinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einen öfter mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schreien lassen, so hat Derk natürlich Recht - wenn auch man ein wenig zeitlichen Abstand braucht, um das so richtig nachvollziehen zu können 

Euch Alles Gute
joerg


----------



## Ommer (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gerd,

das ist ja eine höchst erfreuliche Nachricht!

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die neuen Eltern! 

Und Gesundheit für die neue Erdenbürgerin!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Februar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Danke, Danke, Danke!
> 
> Um die Fragen zu beantworten: Es ist ein Mädchen und sie kam etwas zu früh, dafür aber in Rekordzeit. Wird wohl eher eine Rennradfahrerin



es gibt auch schnelle mtbiker.. hab ich mal gehört..  du wirst ja sehen, ob sie gerne im matsch spielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (17. Februar 2009)

Ja genau!
Sind aber selten... 
Meine Tochter bekomme ich nicht zum MTB fahren, als sie ihr MTB neu hatte, war ich mit ihr eine kleine Runde gefahren, nee das war nix für sie...
Danach durfte ich ihr (neues) Rad putzen. 
Seit dem ist es sauber geblieben.

Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus?
Ich würde gerne tagsüber eine fahren, das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.


----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> Sind aber selten...
> Meine Tochter bekomme ich nicht zum MTB fahren, als sie ihr MTB neu hatte, war ich mit ihr eine kleine Runde gefahren, nee das war nix für sie...
> Danach durfte ich ihr (neues) Rad putzen.
> Seit dem ist es sauber geblieben.



Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass den Mädels das Mtbiken schon großen Spaß macht, jedoch die dafür anscheinend nötigen _häßlichen_  Klamotten und der Helm  nicht so ganz ins Körperdesign Konzept der Teenager passt  ... aber wenn, wie in unserem Fall, das Mädel frühzeitig den Umgang mit Pferden gelernt hat, dann ist das eine erstklassige Grundlage fürs Gelände   ... z.B. nach ganz wenigen kleinen Mtb Touren die Gardaseeabfahrt runter : " ... Was soll denn daran Besonderes sein? ..."  Andere (wie auch ich) üben da in der Anfangszeit wochenlang Fahrtechnikversuche, was ja auch Sinn macht. 




Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus?
> Ich würde gerne tagsüber eine fahren, das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.



Ich darf aeh ... muss morgen tagsüber arbeiten 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## hsw (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

grundsätzlich könnte ich ja nachmittags, morgen jedoch hat mein Sohn Geburtstag.

Gruß und viel Spaß,
Heike


----------



## Jerd (17. Februar 2009)

Noch mal Danke für all die Glückwünsche!



Schnegge schrieb:


> Ach ja, hier nochmal das Fremdword dessen Bedeutung du dir für später aufschreiben solltest: Biorhythmus



Ja, ich weiß jetzt, was du meinst 



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus?
> Ich würde gerne tagsüber eine fahren, das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.



Morgen muss ich schon wieder zum Kunden, aber eventuell fahre ich Donnerstag nachmittag, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Dann aber vielleicht auch nur 1-2 Stunden Rennrad (@Sunnybubbles: Ist deins denn schon fahrtüchtig?), weil das überschaubarer ist. Mal sehen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Februar 2009)

ich nix rennrad  hab ich zurück gegeben. seitdem rr single und auf der suche. find aber nix, das in mein preiskonzept passt


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Februar 2009)

Für die, die Sonntag Zeit haben und sich auf den beginnenden Frühling einstimmen wollen.
Gibt es eine klassische Runde durchs Eifgental über Dhünn und den Linnefetrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (26. Februar 2009)

Schade Helmut, ich bin leider der, der Sonntags (fast) nie kann...

Dafür wollte ich aber Samstag die Tour von vor 2 Wochen nachholen, also Ölbach, um Burscheid herum, Eifgenbach, Home. Start wie gehabt um 12:30 in Schebusch. Hier anmelden


----------



## hsw (27. Februar 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht, da ich schon Sonntag fahre.

Schöne Tour, Heike


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Februar 2009)

hi gerd, 
da ich morgen auch los wollte, häng ich mich mal an dich dran .


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. März 2009)

hi, 
gerd, lust auf rennradeln? nächstes wochenende? mein rad ist da und es ist toll 
vllt wollen ja noch mehr mit


----------



## Jerd (8. März 2009)

Im Prinzip ja  Allerdings kann ich noch nicht sagen ob Sa oder So - es müssen noch Besuchs-Termine koordinert werden


----------



## hsw (9. März 2009)

Also ehrlich, ihr Fremdgänger, so geht das aber nicht. Wer fährt denn dann mit mir?????

;-)


----------



## Schildbürger (9. März 2009)

Ich! 
Mal sehen was diese Woche (Wettermäßig) geht.
Nee, RR ist nix für mich, ich fahre nicht gerne auf der Straße.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. März 2009)

@hsw: na der helmut 

mein mtb ist grad in reparatur und hat (zwangs)pause.


----------



## Jerd (10. März 2009)

Heute wird wegen des Wetters kein Nightride sein. Ich fahre dafür morgen KFL.


----------



## Jerd (12. März 2009)

Rennrad fahren am Wochenende ginge bei mir nur Sonntag um 10:30 ab Schlebusch. Ist das OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hsw (12. März 2009)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich habe keins.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. März 2009)

ja, das is gut. bitte nicht zuviele berge, das schaff ich noch nicht  (ich hab nur 2x7)
kommt der ralf auch mit?


----------



## willibike (16. März 2009)

die mtblev - mountainbike - saison 2009 läuft vom april bis september!







der saisonstart 2009 beginnt am dienstag den 14. april 2009 in leverkusen - schlebusch.
treffpunkt ist der marktplatz an der martin luther strasse

anfahrt

start: 18:00 uhr

zeit: ca. 2-3 h 

neu.- u. wieder-einsteiger sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen.

um den einstieg zu erleichtern fahren wir die ersten 4 touren weniger schwierig mit langsamen tempo!

für den rückweg bitte beleuchtung mitnehmen!


----------



## Schildbürger (16. März 2009)

Hallo Wilfried,
das Stichwort hier lautet "leichte Touren" nachdem was ich so von deinen Runden gehört habe, sind die schon Grenzwertig für Normalbiker.
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen...


----------



## sigggi (17. März 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> die mtblev - mountainbike - saison 2009 läuft vom april bis september!
> 
> start: 18:00 uhr
> 
> ...



Wartet nicht auf mich, ich komme etwas später - so sechs bis acht Wochen.
Schuld ist eine Autofahrerin welche mir die Vorfahrt nahm.
Ergebnis, gebrochnes Daumengelenk (wird Montag operiert), rechtes Knie kaputt, linkes Wadenbein und Sprunggelenk geprellt, über dem Auge mehrmals genäht.
Die nächsten Starts sind bis auf Weiteres verschoben.


----------



## Razzor (17. März 2009)

ujuj das sieht nicht gut aus!
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Schildbürger (18. März 2009)

Gute Besserung!
Sieht echt übel aus.
Jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich so ungerne auf der Straße fahre.


----------



## sigggi (18. März 2009)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Rad ist auch Schrott, war gestern beim Gutachter. Jetzt muss Ersatz her.
Jetzt brauch ich erst mal einen guten Anwalt, kenne leider keinen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. März 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
> Rad ist auch Schrott, war gestern beim Gutachter. Jetzt muss Ersatz her.
> Jetzt brauch ich erst mal einen guten Anwalt, kenne leider keinen.


Wenn du Zeugen hast bzw. die Verursacherin das Fehlverhalten gegenüber der Polizei zugegeben hat, brauchst du nur irgendeinen RA. Solche Sachen sind i.d.R Selbstgänger. Zur Gerichtsverhandlung wird's kaum kommen. Die Schäden an Körper und Bike sollten unbedingt dokumentiert sein (Arzt/Bikeshop). Die Versicherungen regeln solche Sachen bei klaren Sachverhalten eigentlich unproblematisch.
Ich hatte einen Vorfahrts-Unfall 2002, habe danach aber bei weitem nicht deine Körperschäden, am Bike war ein Schaden von vielleicht 300 Euro. Zzgl. Schmerzensgeld hat die Versicherung 1.200,- Euro überwiesen. 
Gute Genesung!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (18. März 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich erst mal einen guten Anwalt, kenne leider keinen.



Tja - wir sind noch nicht zusammen gefahren


----------



## hsw (18. März 2009)

Hallo Siggi,

wenn Du wirklich einen Fachanwalt für Verkehrsrecht brauchst, dann maile mich mal privat an. Eine gute Bekannte von mir ist das.

Gruß und gute Besserung Heike


----------



## Henrie (18. März 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Schuld ist eine Autofahrerin welche mir die Vorfahrt nahm.



Wiederholung?
Bestmögliche Besserung!


----------



## sigggi (18. März 2009)

Henrie schrieb:


> Wiederholung?
> Bestmögliche Besserung!



Ich hoffe nicht. Darum einen Anwalt der seinen Namen auch verdient.


----------



## hama687 (18. März 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht. Darum einen Anwalt der seinen Namen auch verdient.



Hat sie dir echt am übergang in Stammheim die vorfahrt genommen?  Oder wars der Bus?


----------



## sigggi (18. März 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hat sie dir echt am übergang in Stammheim die vorfahrt genommen?  Oder wars der Bus?



So war das damals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (19. März 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, Siggi!

Ich fahre Samstag wieder rund um Odenthal. Da ich einen Bekannten mitbringe der a) Singlespeed fährt und b) noch etwas Trainingsrückstand hat  fahre ich entweder ein wenig so durch die Gegend oder aber Eifgenbach-Linneffe straight - d.h. ohne große Umwege, vor allem was die Fahrt nach und von Altenberg betrifft.

Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. März 2009)

hi gerd,
lust auf ne tour auf dünnen reifen am we? vllt nach der mtbtour  oder am sonntag?
mein mtb ist leider immernoch kaputt, kann mir die ersatzteile erst nach meinem geburtstag leisten. solange wird ausschließlich das RR gequält.


----------



## Jerd (20. März 2009)

Wegen Samstag: Alles zurück, ich habe ganz vergessen, dass da Besuch kommt...

Wegen Rennrad: Eventuell Sonntag morgen? Ich muss das aber noch klären.


----------



## hama687 (20. März 2009)

sonntag morgen ist gut. alles ab halb 10 ist super 
hier kerstin


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. März 2009)

hat sich erledigt mit morgen rr. kann doch nicht. gruß


----------



## Jerd (22. März 2009)

Hätte auch nicht gekonnt


----------



## hsw (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Gerd,

was ist denn mit einer Samstags-Tour endlich mal wieder???????????

Hallo Kerstin,

fährst Du nur noch Rennrad???? Oder lernst Du so viel?


Ich vermisse diese Touren, schluchz!!!

Liebe Grüße trotzdem an Euch,
Heike


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Wetter passt können wir am Samstag was machen. 
Tour in die Hardt?
Start in Lev. oder Schildgen?


----------



## Jerd (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, Samstag-Tour wäre gut, ich habe Lust und Zeit. 

Leider war ja mein Rad 3 Wochen in der Werkstatt, und diese Zeit musste ich letzten Samstag in einer einzigen Tour (96 km, 930 hm ) erst mal nachholen. 

Ab in 2 Wochen fahre ich übrigens auch wieder Dienstags abends...


----------



## Jerd (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ein Tour im Angebot mit 40 km und 500-600 hm. Grob so Schlebusch, Leimbacher Berg, Gronenborn, Dürscheid, Burscheid, Imelsbach, Diepenthal (Rastmöglichkeit), Neuenkamp (Serpentinen!), Wupper, Altenrath, Schlebusch...

Wie ist es mit Start um 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Samstag ab 13:00Uhr geht bei mir auch. 
Was die Strecke angeht bin ich flexible. 
Hört sich gut an Gerd, die Serpentinen kenne ich, da lässt sich was machen.


----------



## hsw (6. Mai 2009)

13 Uhr hört sich gut an für mich.


----------



## hsw (6. Mai 2009)

P.S. Also Serpentinen kann ich ja schieben ;-)


----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. Mai 2009)

mein mounti ist immernoch kaputt  neue kette un so ist drauf, jetzt rutscht das ganze auf dem vorderen kettenblatt durch... 
ARRRGH 
ich brings morgen weg, aber denke nicht, dass das bis samstag schon fertig ist 
aber ich versuchs. sonst lauf ich 
@ hsw jaaa ich lerne noch. und fahre im moment auch nur rennrad- grund: siehe oben ^^
@ gerd ich hab auch chon was länger noch son schraubdings von dir, das ich auf der bank gefunden hab, wo noch mein autoschlüssel lag  . ich wollte idr das immer mal mitbringen, aber wir sind ja nicht mehr gefahren seitdem.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Mai 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> P.S. Also Serpentinen kann ich ja schieben ;-)



Sooo schlimm sind die nicht, da bin ich sogar schon mal hochgefahren,
beim Fahrrtechnikkurs mit Willibike.

Nur jetzt stecke ich in einem Dilemma...
Am Samstag hat die Mannschaft meiner Frau ihr Endspiel in Bergisch Gladbach um den Hobby Westpokal.
http://www.korfball.de/news.php?/1245-spielplan-westpokal-online-austragungsort-geaendert


> Danach trifft die Hobby-Mannschaft des TuS Schildgen auf die Mannschaft von Adler Rauxel.


Das Spiel verspricht sehr interessant und spannend zu werden und beginnt um 17:00Uhr.
Ich werde mich dann um 15.00Uhr auf den "Rückweg" machen.
Sorry, fürs fremdgehen. 
Gerd, machst du einen LMB Termin?


----------



## Jerd (7. Mai 2009)

Wir können auch um 12:00 starten, dann sollten wir um 16:00 zurück sein.

Ich hab den Termin mal mit 12:00 angelegt. Wenn das nicht passt, ändere ich das auf 13:00 Uhr und Helmut muss dann leider früher zurück.

Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. Mai 2009)

so, ich muss meine halbe zusage wieder zurück nehmen. uni ist doof 
hat denn vllt jmd lust auf eine rennrad tour am sonntag? ich hab da ein sehr schönes teilstück von leverkusen über spitze und bechen nach bergisch gladbach, ca 36km mit 500hm.  dann kann man ja noch weiter fahren.. da findet sich bestimmt was. und serpentinen sind auch dabei


----------



## Jerd (7. Mai 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> so, ich muss meine halbe zusage wieder zurück nehmen. uni ist doof
> hat denn vllt jmd lust auf eine rennrad tour am sonntag? ich hab da ein sehr schönes teilstück von leverkusen über spitze und bechen nach bergisch gladbach, ca 36km mit 500hm.  dann kann man ja noch weiter fahren.. da findet sich bestimmt was. und serpentinen sind auch dabei



Normal gerne, aber Sonntags ist Familientag... Vielleicht mal unter der Woche, wenn es schönes Wetter hat?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. Mai 2009)

unter der woche geht bei mir zur Zeit gar nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (7. Mai 2009)

Es ist zum verzweifeln! 12:00Uhr geht bei mir nicht, ist zu früh.
Selbst für 13:00Uhr musste ich schon ein paar Klimmzüge machen.
Ich fahre dann eben früher zurück, so ein Endspiel ist nur einmal im Jahr und Touren können wir noch oft zusammen fahren.
Danke Gerd, bitte lass es bei 13:00Uhr.
PS. Wer was über Korfball wissen will guckt den Bericht im ZDF: 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/750356?inPopup=true


----------



## Jerd (7. Mai 2009)

OK, Termin ist auf 13:00 Uhr verlegt.


----------



## gisicube (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Gerd,

nochmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht.
Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keinen Muskelkater

Gruß Gisela


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Mai 2009)

Danke Gerd,
für die nette Tour, auch wenn ich nur für einen Teil dabei war. 
Der eine Trail lohnt sich noch freizumachen. 
War wie gesagt, lange nicht mehr da gewesen.
Ich habe noch eine Stunde bis nach Hause gebraucht.
Übrigens hat die Hobbymannschaft den Westpokal gewonnen. 
Edit: Bericht ist Online:
http://www.korfball.de/news.php?/1257-rheinlaender-gewinnen-vergleichskampf


> Beim Vergleichskampf der Jugendmannschaften des RTB und des WTB gewinnen die rheinischen Mannschaften fünf der sechs Wanderpokale. Auch die Hobby-Mannschaft des TuS Schildgen siegt.
> 
> Nachdem bereits am gestrigen Samstag die Hobby-Mannschaft des TuS Schildgen mit einem klaren 12 : 7 gegen die Mannschaft des KV Adler Rauxel für den ersten Pokalgewinn der Rheinländer gesorgt hatte, legten die rheinischen Vertreter heute nochmals kräftig nach.


----------



## Jerd (29. Mai 2009)

Am Samstag gehe ich explorern rund um Oberkühlheim. Da waren wir letztes Jahr schon mal - allerdings starte ich dies mal direkt von der Saaler Mühle in Bensberg. Würde mich trotzdem über Begleitung freuen  Hier anmelden


----------



## hsw (29. Mai 2009)

Kann leider nicht mit. Aber wenn die Tour schön ist, wirst Du sie ja sicher noch einmal machen. 

Viel Spaß beim explorern!
Gruß Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Am Samstag gehe ich explorern rund um Oberkühlheim. Da waren wir letztes Jahr schon mal - allerdings starte ich dies mal direkt von der Saaler Mühle in Bensberg. Würde mich trotzdem über Begleitung freuen  Hier anmelden



meine kurbel  ist  immernoch  nicht  DA !!!!!
ich könnt :kotz:. 
ich geh am samstag rennradeln. schließ dich doch an? 12.30 deutzer brücke.. und (vllt, wenn die kurbel dann da ist........ ..............................) nächste woche exploren?
gruß

ich seh grad.. es sind ja schon leute angemeldet  dann mal viel spass.. ich will endlich wieder mountainbiken ... so ne richtig schöne runde mit schiebne und dornen und so wär jetzt genau das richtige..


----------



## hama687 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gerd, 

wäre es interessant für dich nächste Woche Freitag eine Tour zu machen?

Ob Rennrad oder Mtb, wäre egal


----------



## hsw (6. Juni 2009)

Oder doch lieber eine kleine TechnikTrail MTB Tour am Samstag...


----------



## gisicube (6. Juni 2009)

schließe mich Heike an, wir müssen doch das heute Erlernte weiter üben!!

Geuß Gisela


----------



## hama687 (6. Juni 2009)

immer alle gegen den armen Alex


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Juni 2009)

Bei mir sieht es nächste Woche wie folgt aus:
Mi. Abend ggf. eine Runde über z.T. neue Trails rund um um Odenthal, die Runde steht, kann aber noch nicht sagen wie viele km oder hm es werden. Muss ich mal in Magic Maps planen. Mitfahrer gibt es eventl. auch schon.  
Oder Do. Feiertag?
Fr. muss ich arbeiten. 
Sa. Nachmittag Fahrtechnik wäre OK. Was und wie? Das Wo kläre ich dann. 

Edit:
Ich habe die Tour "Rund um Odenthal" mal in MagicMap geplant:
Es sind ca. 30km bei 430hm.


----------



## Jerd (7. Juni 2009)

Dann sag ich auch mal, wie es bei mir ist:

Mittwoch abend geht wie immer nicht. Die neuen Traills (Willibikes Runde?) würde ich natürlich trotzdem gerne abfahren.

Ab Donnerstag sind Frau und Kind weg, und das wollte ich ausnutzen  

@Helmut, meinst du, du kannst die Odenthalrunde am Do fahren?
@Alex: Wir können Freitag ja was kleines, feines fahren, gerne auch Rennrad
@Heike: Das könnte was für dich sein: Mädels-Tour ab Schlebusch am Samstag

Am Samstag wollte ich eigentlich Teil II der Explorertour ins Sülztal fahren, das wären 40 km und 900+ hm. Die große unbekannte ist allerdings das Wetter... Es sollte schon trocken und trocken gewesen sein.


----------



## hama687 (7. Juni 2009)

Das nenn ich mal nen Bike Wochenende Akzeptiert

Mal schauen wie fit ich noch bin


----------



## hsw (7. Juni 2009)

@Gerd, die Tour von Miss Neandertal scheint mir aber zu extrem. ;-)

@Helmut, ich würde gerne noch mal in die Hardt und da die Trails abfahren und dabei etwas üben, sprich so "AngstStellen" 2 oder 3 mal fahren.
Oder Linnefe Trail hoch und runter (oder ähnliches), da muss ich auch oft absteigen.

@Alex, lass Dich bloß nicht vom Rennrad fahren anstecken. Üb lieber mit uns etwas reiferen Mädels (Gisela und mir) Technik.  ;-)

Tja oder aber wir helfen Gerd explorern. 

Und natürlich alles bei Sonnenschein!!!!
Gruß Heike


----------



## hama687 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hab kein Rennrad, ich hab ein Mtb mit schmalen Reifen und nem Gepäckträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

@Gerd, ich halte für die Odenthalrunde den Donnerstag im Auge. 14:00Uhr ab Schlebusch Endhaltestelle, Linie 4
Die (Test-)Runde von Willibike ist so nicht fahrbar. 
Tagsüber gefällt mir die Tour auch besser. Sie ist technisch ein wenig anspruchsvoll.
Leider hat sich Martin @Dutchbiker noch nicht auf meine Mails gemeldet, er wollte Abends mit mir eine Runde fahren. Ich hoffe er kann auch am Do..

@Heike, Samstag wieder ab 14:00Uhr? In der Hardt kann man mehr üben. 
Oder doch mit Gerd explorieren? Dann wäre ich dabei.

Edit: LMB Termin für Donnerstag. Bitte eintragen.


----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2009)

@Heike: Habe gesehen, dass du und Gisi bei Miss Neandertal mitfahrt. Finde ich gut! 

Da die Wetteraussichten für den Samstag gut sind, fahre ich meine Explorerrunde. Ca. 45 km/900-1000 hm. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. Juni 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHAAAA mein Mtb ist fertig!!!! nach über 4 Wochen Aufkurbelwarten und 800 Rennrad-Kilometern kanns jetzt endlich wieder in den Matsch gehn . Gerd, ich bin dabei. 
können wir vllt noch was früher losfahren? muss um 15.30 grillen. 10.30? 11.00?


----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHAAAA mein Mtb ist fertig!!!! nach über 4 Wochen Aufkurbelwarten und 800 Rennrad-Kilometern kanns jetzt endlich wieder in den Matsch gehn . Gerd, ich bin dabei.
> können wir vllt noch was früher losfahren? muss um 15.30 grillen. 10.30? 11.00?



 dass das MTB wieder ganz ist.

Für die Explorertour würde ich nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Tour einen Schnitt von rund 10 km/h ansetzen, und das hieße allein 4,5 Stunden Fahrzeit. Mit Verfahrern etc. kommen da locker 6 h zusammen, und das wiederum hieße, um 9:00 Uhr los zu fahrem um um 15:00 wieder da zu sein...

Das wäre mir aber eigentlich zu früh


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
am Samstag bin ich dabei, werde aber vielleicht mit dem Auto kommen. Es kommen sonst 20km noch dazu und das wäre mir etwas zuviel. So habe ich mehr Zeit für die Explorertour.
Ich habe heute mit Martin @Dutchbiker telefoniert, er kann diese Woche nicht.
Wir haben uns auf NÄCHSTE Woche Donnerstag Abend 18:30Uhr geeinigt, eine kleine Runde ab Schildgen zu fahren. Wenn es passt werde ich dann nochmal die Runde um Odenthal anbieten.
Diesen Donnerstag soll es Schauer geben, ich hoffe wir können fahren, sollte es Dauerregnen werde ich die Runde absagen.

Edit: Ich habe mal das Höhenprofil in den Anhang gepackt. Ein paar km durch den Dünnwald habe ich mir gespart zu zeichnen.


----------



## Blake69 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir (Katrin und Jörg) haben dieses Jahr mal wieder mit dem MTB angefangen und suchen nette Leute, mit den wir zusammen fahren können und die uns die Gegend zeigen.

Unser Konditionsniveau ist mittel (wie auch immer) und Trails gehen auch, wenn nicht zu steil und eng. (Wir müssen halt mal wieder reinkommen).

Wir würden uns auf Rückmeldung freuen.

Jörg

P.S. Ach ja, es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn auch schon Mädels dabei sind! Katrin ist zwar (meiner Meinung nach) konditionell so stark, dass sie mit den Männern (zumindest mir) mithalten kann, aber als alleinige Frau ist das ja immer so ne Sache....


----------



## jokomen (10. Juni 2009)

Hey Jörg,

dann schau doch mal im LMB bei den Terminen, dort findet sich immer was. Aktuell sogar am kommenden SA spezielle Mädelstour mit der Miss und parallel dazu ne Männertour von mir.....

Unter der Woche (DO, 18:30h) stelle ich auch immer regelmäßig Feierabendrunden ein, wo auch Mädels herzlich willkommen sind. Dort kann man(n)/frau auch an Schlüsselstellen ein wenig üben. 

Also nicht lange fackeln, fleißig anmelden, dass schlechte Wetter kommt schneller, als man denkt.


----------



## jokomen (10. Juni 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> @Gerd, die Tour von Miss Neandertal scheint mir aber zu extrem. ;-) @Gruß Heike



Hey Du Nase 

Was vielleicht extrem war, ---> die Dinotrails mit mir, wo Du immer fleißig geübt hast.  Finde ich gut, das Du Dich angemeldet hast. Und keine Angst, die Miss beißt nicht, habe ich ja gut gezähmt.  Und außerdem, wer mit mir mitgefahren ist, ist für alle Strecken der Welt geeignet.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jörg,
es kann jeder mitfahren. Ab und an sind auch Mädels dabei, falls die sich nicht anders entscheiden.  
Hier werden immer wieder verschiedene Touren angeboten.
Wenn ihr mir sagt was ihr fahren könnt oder wollt, so kann ich eine passende Runde zusammenstellen.
Am besten ist es einfach mal herzukommen und zu sehen wie es ist.
Ich habe auch immer genug Zeit für die Runden und komme selber auch schlecht die Berge hoch, sollte also zu schaffen sein. 

Für nächste Woche habe ich noch einen weiteren (möglichen) Termin.
Am Dienstag (18:30Uhr) werde ich mit einem Kollegen eine Runde fahren, er hat noch kein eigenes MTB und ich leihe ihm eines, das haben wir schon mal so gemacht.
Die Tour dürfte leicht werden und über "gut ausgebaute" Wege gehen.
Bei Interesse bitte PM. Die schreibe ich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Juni 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> dass das MTB wieder ganz ist.
> 
> Für die Explorertour würde ich nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Tour einen Schnitt von rund 10 km/h ansetzen, und das hieße allein 4,5 Stunden Fahrzeit. Mit Verfahrern etc. kommen da locker 6 h zusammen, und das wiederum hieße, um 9:00 Uhr los zu fahrem um um 15:00 wieder da zu sein...
> 
> Das wäre mir aber eigentlich zu früh



dann fahren iwr halt was schneller.


----------



## Jerd (10. Juni 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> dann fahren iwr halt was schneller.



Es ist nicht das Fahren, was den Schnitt senkt, sonder das Schieben


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Juni 2009)

findet die tour statt? wetterradar sieht ja gar nicht soooo schlecht aus


----------



## Jerd (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, finde auch es sieht aus, als ob der Rest vorbei zieht


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Juni 2009)

dann liegts an helmut


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Juni 2009)

Sieht gut aus! Auf dem Regenradar sieht es so aus das die Schauer erstmal vorbei sind.
Grünes Licht für die Tour!
Bis gleich, ich freue mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo, wieder alle daheim im trocknen?
Es fing ja schon an zu regnen als ich losfahren wollte, naja dachte ich, es ist der letzte Rest der noch kommt, das Regenradar hatte ja nicht mehr viel angezeigt. 
Auf der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt war es immer noch am regnen.

Und so trafen sich:
Kerstin @Sunnybubbles
Gerd @Jerd
Helmut @Schildbürger

Als die Kerstin kam, kam wirklich die Sonne raus und wir machten uns auf den Weg.  
Den genauen Verlauf beschreibe ich hier nicht, es kann jeder mitfahren und in selber "erfahren".

Kerstin kannte sogar einen der Trails, allerdings als Sackgasse. Den Ausweg hatte ich vor einigen Tagen erkundet.
Ein wenig Steil aber fahrbar.

Als wir auf dem Weg zum höchsten Punkt der Tour waren, fing es wieder an zu regnen. Oben angekommen machten wir kurz Stop und überlegten was wir machen sollten. So stark war es noch nicht am regnen und wir fuhren weiter. Was auch sonst, es war ja auch gleichzeitig der Weg zurück.

Es fing dann stärker an und auf dem nächsten Trail im Wald warteten wir eine Weile unter einem Baum, fuhren dann aber weiter.
Unten im Ort hörte es kurz auf (oder lies es nur nach?), wir waren jedenfalls ziemlich Nass.

Als wir den nächsten Trail hochfuhren öffnete der Himmel die Schleusen und nun waren wir richtig Nass. 
Unter dem letzten großen Baum am Waldrand warteten wir das gröbste ab. Uns lief das Wasser schon den Nacken runter und über den Weg floss ein kleiner Bach.
Einen letzten Trail noch und fast am Ende, kurz vor Schildgen, beschlossen wir die Tour abzubrechen.

Gerd fuhr dann Richtung Heimat, Kerstin und ich fuhren noch bis nach Schildgen rein, wo wir uns trennten.
Ein großen Lob für Kerstin, die uns an den Steigungen locker davonfuhr.
Die Rennradtouren der letzten Wochen haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen. 
Vielen Dank an die tapferen MitfahrerInnen.


----------



## Jerd (11. Juni 2009)

Blöder Regen....  Ich war jedenfalls komplett durchnässt und verfroren.  Zuhause habe ich es mir deshalb direkt mit einem Comic in der Badewanne bequem gemacht. 

Ansonsten war es aber eine schöne Runde über einige schöne und mir noch unbekannte Trails! 

Und wenn die Kerstin so weiter trainiert, dann fährt die ruckzuck bei Schnegge mit


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Juni 2009)

hi, 
ja, war eine schöne gemütliche, leider etwas nasse tour! noch nie kamen mir 450hm so wenig vor.  ein gutes gefühl. 


Jerd schrieb:


> Und wenn die Kerstin so weiter trainiert, dann fährt die ruckzuck bei Schnegge mit


tu ich . aber bis ich schnellness fahren kann, werden bestimmt noch einige wochen vergehen.


----------



## Blake69 (15. Juni 2009)

Für nächste Woche habe ich noch einen weiteren (möglichen) Termin.
Am Dienstag (18:30Uhr) werde ich mit einem Kollegen eine Runde fahren, er hat noch kein eigenes MTB und ich leihe ihm eines, das haben wir schon mal so gemacht.
Die Tour dürfte leicht werden und über "gut ausgebaute" Wege gehen.
Bei Interesse bitte PM. Die schreibe ich nicht aus.[/QUOTE][/SIZE]


Hallo Helmut + Kollegen,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Wir hatten uns schon überlegt am letzten Do. mit Euch zu fahren, aber der Regen hat uns letztendlich davon abgehalten. Leider sind wir diesen, wie auch nächsten Dienstag verplant.

Hoffe es klappt dann am Wochenende, jedenfalls schaue ich dann mal in das "last minute thread"

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Juni 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wir haben uns auf NÄCHSTE Woche Donnerstag Abend 18:30Uhr geeinigt, eine kleine Runde ab Schildgen zu fahren. Wenn es passt werde ich dann nochmal die Runde um Odenthal anbieten.



Mit der Runde morgen klären wir vor Fahrtbeginn wo es langgeht.

Am Donnerstag werden wir die Runde um Odenthal fahren.
Mit zwei kleinen Änderungen. 
Bitte eintragen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (15. Juni 2009)

braucht man nen scheinwerfer für die tour oder reicht strassenbeleuchtung für die rückfahrt? 3h für 25km erscheint mir sehr pessimistisch


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Juni 2009)

Hi,
heute war ich mit meinem Kollegen unterwegs. Über Oberholz, Klasmühle, Scheuren, Neschen, Bülsberg, Schöllerhof, Altenberg, Ödenthal.
31km, 380hm, 2:18h reine Fahrzeit. Über "gute" Wege.

Am Donnerstag sollte man für die Heimfahrt eventl. Licht mitnehmen. Obwohl es heute ja bis 22:00Uhr hell war.
Bis dann!


----------



## Dirki (18. Juni 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute war ich mit meinem Kollegen unterwegs. Über Oberholz, Klasmühle, Scheuren, Neschen, Bülsberg, Schöllerhof, Altenberg, Ödenthal.
> 31km, 380hm, 2:18h reine Fahrzeit. Über "gute" Wege.
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,
danke für die nette Runde.
Ich würde mich freuen wen Du öfters mal "zum Tanz bittest".

Gruß Dirk


----------



## hama687 (19. Juni 2009)

Kann mich nur anschliesen, 

nett wars Danke Helmut für die schöne Feierabend Runde, man lernt doch immer wieder neue Trails kennen, selbst in Gebieten von dennen man bisher dachte, man würde sie kennen









































Meine Feststellungen des Abends:

Helmut lacht nicht in die Kamera
Es lohnt sich doch ein fast 6 kg leichteres Bike zu fahren

Gruß Alex


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
um gemeinsam die Hügel um Odenthal zu bezwingen trafen sich:

Almut @Almut ?
Heike @hsw
Alex  @hama687
Bernd @nicht im Forum
Dirk  @Dirki
Frank @Franky-X 
Gerd  @Jerd
Martin @Dutchbiker
Helmut @Schildbürger

Und so fuhren wir im lockeren Tempo, aber doch relativ flott, Hügel um Hügel rauf und runter.  
Der neu (er-) (ge)fundene Trail erwies sich als kniffelig, aber doch gut fahrbar.  
Ein Wanderweg, der vor ein paar Tagen noch gut passierbar war, war nun halbmetertief frisch umgepflügt und völlig verschlammt, zum Glück war es nur ein kurzes Stück. 
An Abzweigungen oder am Ende von Steigungen wurde immer gewartet bis alle da waren und auch bereit waren zur weiterfahrt.
Es gab keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Nur das es diesmal trocken war. 
Zu den versprochenen 25km und 450hm reichte es nicht ganz, am Ende waren es:
21km mit 430hm mit einem flott gefahrenen Schnitt von 12,4km/h.
Vielen Dank für die angenehme Begleitung, es hat viel Spaß gemacht.

@Alex, Danke für die Klasse Bilder! 
Das lachen in die Kamera muss ich noch üben, ich bin ja kein Model. 

Hier werden öfters Touren angeboten. Ob vom Gerd oder von mir, da kann jeder mitfahren.
Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (19. Juni 2009)

Nette Runde mit netten Mitfahrern . Und im Trockenen macht das doch gleich viel mehr Spaß


----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. Juni 2009)

wer ist denn morgen bei der xhardt alles da?


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Juni 2009)

Ich. 
Kennst du schon deine Startnummer?
Wann starten denn die HobbyfahrerInnen? 
Wenn ich früh genug komme, fahre ich die Runde mal ab und suche mir dann ein Plätzchen zum zuschauen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Juni 2009)

ne, die nummer kenn ich noch nicht. ich bin um 12.15 dran.. ich bin auch vor 10 vor ort, um mir die strecke anzuschauen.


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2009)

Ich aber 
Du hast (vorläufig?) die Nr.: 506 Start um 12:20Uhr.
Edit: Du startest übrigens zusammen mit der Iris @Solanum. 
Und das hat  mir nicht der Teufel gesagt.
http://www.malkmus-timing.de/Bergisch_Gladbach/ber09_anm.php

Insgesamt habe ich 5 StarterInnen gefunden die ich kenne.
Ich drücke allen die Daumen.
Die Startnummern habe ich mir notiert um euch auch schnell erkennen zu können.
Gegen 9:00Uhr mache ich mich von hier auf den Weg um mir noch die Strecke anzusehen.
Bis Nachher!

VIEL GLÜCK!!!


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2009)

"Unsere" Kerstin hat an dem Rennen teilgenommen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das du es geschafft hast!
Hier ein paar Impressionen:
Und los gehts:









In meinem Fotoalbum sind weitere Bilder von X-Hardt Rennen 2009.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Juni 2009)

da seh ich aber unschön aus 
hat echt spass gemacht. ziel erreicht- ich bin NICHT LETZTE!!! sogar 6. um genau zu sein. hach ich bin so froh 
nächstes jahr bin ich dann noch schneller 
kann ich die fotos in gross per mail haben? bittee


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2009)

Mach dir nichts draus, ich lache ja auch nicht in die Kamera. 
Post ist raus. Die Bilder sind vom Handy, daher nicht so groß.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Juni 2009)

danke  auf der strecke wurde ich auch dauern fotografiert. vllt sind die fotos ja auch irgendwo im netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Kerstin ,
brille ist angekommen danke !!!
6. Platz das hast du super gemacht !!

Gruß patrick
________________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich ob der Jerd für Dienstag Abend eine Tour in Planung hat? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## hsw (28. Juni 2009)

oder vielleicht der Helmut?


----------



## Jerd (28. Juni 2009)

Der Jerd muss am Dienstag das Kind hüten


----------



## hsw (28. Juni 2009)

Na gut. Das ist wichtiger. Sehe ich ein. ;-)


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich werde wohl diese Woche nicht dazu kommen eine Tour anzubieten.
Höchstens spontan eine kleine Runde fahren.
Erst wieder ab Mitte Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> oder vielleicht der Helmut?



Heike wollen wir versuchen uns selber durch Bergische zu schlagen? Vllt findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere?

Gruß


----------



## et_schroeder (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, auch Bernd ist nun im Forum alias et_schroeder.
Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht, meine erste Tour mit Euch, wegen mir war's auch nicht die Letzte! 
@Alex: könntest Du mir die Bilder per Mail 'rüberschießen? Wäre toll! Danke vorab.
Wenn/falls Ihr fahrt, lasst es mich bitte wissen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## hama687 (29. Juni 2009)

et_schroeder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, auch Bernd ist nun im Forum alias et_schroeder.
> Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht, meine erste Tour mit Euch, wegen mir war's auch nicht die Letzte!
> @Alex: könntest Du mir die Bilder per Mail 'rüberschießen? Wäre toll! Danke vorab.
> Wenn/falls Ihr fahrt, lasst es mich bitte wissen.
> ...



Hey Bernd,

Die Fotos sind in meinem Foto Album in Original größe reingestellt, du kannst einfach auf das gewünschte Foto Klicken und unten drunter steht "größeres Bild" Dann haste es schon

Kompremiere die immer recht stark um Pixel fehlern auszuweichen


----------



## et_schroeder (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Alex, Danke! Da hätte ich vielleicht auch selber d'rauf kommen können! 

Mein absolutes Lieblingsfoto ist der "Corny-Halter", genial! 

Bis bald,

Bernd


----------



## hsw (29. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich den "Corny-Halter" schnell patentieren lassen...  

@Alex, bei mir ist morgen etwas unsicher geworden. Habe noch einen Nachmittags Termin hereinbekommen, von dem ich nicht weiß, wie lange es dauern wird. :-(


----------



## hama687 (29. Juni 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich den "Corny-Halter" schnell patentieren lassen...
> 
> @Alex, bei mir ist morgen etwas unsicher geworden. Habe noch einen Nachmittags Termin hereinbekommen, von dem ich nicht weiß, wie lange es dauern wird. :-(



Wäre natürlich doof, wir können ja einfach 18:30 mal fest legen, ich warte dann am Startpunkt falls keiner da sein sollte mach ich ne kleine Hausrunde, sonst gibts eine "Alex sucht alte Trails" runde

Deal? ps. nehme gerne auch andere Ortkundige und Ortfremde mit, wenn sie etwas verständnis für so mansche "Oh, da war mal einer" haben

Gruß Alex


----------



## Jerd (30. Juni 2009)

Good news, ich kan nheute abend doch. Da im LMB kein Termin war, habe ich mal einen eingetragen. Hier anmelden.


----------



## hsw (30. Juni 2009)

Tja, habe ich dann leider verpasst. Aber war eh zu warm ;-)


----------



## hama687 (2. Juli 2009)

Ein kurzes Danke an Jerd für die Explorer Tour War wieder mal schön! Ps. hier schuldet mir jemand ein Bild!


----------



## Jerd (2. Juli 2009)

Der Dank geht vor allem an Franky-X und Koelnerin für das zeigen der Spots !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (3. Juli 2009)

Im Wald da sind die Räuber - oder die (gefährlich) Bekloppten: Radler in Voiswinkel mit Gaspistole bedroht


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. Juli 2009)

typen gibts..


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2009)

fährt morgen abend einer mit ne runde durch die Gegend?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Juli 2009)

hallo, 
wollte mal fragen, ob noch jemand von hier beim  Sauerland Marathon dabei ist? 
gruß


----------



## Jerd (8. Juli 2009)

@Kerstin: Frag mich noch mal eine Woche vorher 

Ansonsten wollte ich am Samstag von Schlebusch ins Sülztal. Ca. 60 km und 900-1.000 hm auf größtenteils bekannten Wegen, aber auch mit einigen kürzeren Explorereinlagen .

Hier anmelden


----------



## hsw (8. Juli 2009)

Schade, ich kann Samstag nicht. Ginge nicht auch Sonntag?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Juli 2009)

ich wär auch eher für sonntag.. samstag ist doch kölner lichter.


----------



## Jerd (8. Juli 2009)

Sonntag kann ich doch nie...


----------



## hsw (9. Juli 2009)

Schade, dann viel Spaß.
Sonntag soll übrigens auch das Wetter besser sein. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (10. Juli 2009)

Moin
Laut Wetter.com ist Samstag das Regenrisiko bei 20%. (Sonntag 80%)
Ich bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Jerd (10. Juli 2009)




----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Juli 2009)

wenns morgen früh schüttet wie aus kübeln, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Jerd (12. Juli 2009)

Hier der Reisebericht vom Samstag.

Es fuhren 

@BjörnUpDaHill
@No Mercy
@Pamparius und
@Jerd

zunächst auf gewohnten Transitstrecken Richtung Romaney und alte Dombach. Hier nahmen wir jedoch nicht den schnellen Downhill ins Tal, sondern folgtem einem von Konfuzius und Schnegge entdeckten neuem Trail. Dieser erwies sich als ausgesprochen interessant und stellenweise flowig mit ein paar kniffligen Stellen. Der wird auf jeden Fall bald noch mal angesteuert .

Danach ging es hoch nach Herkenrath, wo uns der erste Schauer des Tages zu einer Pause unter dem Dach des Herkenrather Gynasiums zwang. Nachdem sich die Regenwolken verzogen hatten, blieben wir leider nicht lange trocken, denn der Trail abwärts anch Vollbach war so zugewachsen, dass wir ebensoviel Wasser ab bekamen als wären wir durch den Regen gefahren. 

In Vollbach ging es gleich wieder steil hinauf nach Bärbroich und dort auf dem A7 flowing hinab ins Durschbachtal. Hier überkam mich die Idee, eine neue Strecke auszuprobieren, diese musste aber erst mal gefunden werden.... Nach einigem Hin- und Her wurde dann ein als K/A2 gekennzeichneter Weg als der gewünschte identifiziert - interessanterweise war der Weg auf der Karte allerdings nicht als Wanderweg gekennzeichnet . Der Weg jedenfalls erwies sich als steil und einer der Kategorie "Super zum bergab fahren" (SZBF), und davon sollten noch einige kommen. 

Nachdem uns das K-Weg-Phantom in Unterbörsch ausgespuckt hatte, fuhren wir ein wenig Straße und Feldweg bis kurz vor Kirchenfeld. Dort bogen wir in sehr schöne Waldwege ein und dem Prinzip grobe Richtung folgendend landeten wir wie gewünscht in Oberkollenbach. Jetzt ging es dem X entlang wieder ins Tal (jemand hatte den Weg dankenswerterweise von Brennnesseln und Brombeeren befreit) und gleich wieder den <4 hinauf - auch dieser deutlich SZBF und im oberen Teil identisch mit einer Wiese.

Jetzt hielten wir uns Richtung Oeldorf und fuhren den A1 hinab. Am Zen-Garten hielten wir Rast, ehe es in den Wurzel-Teil ging. Dieser erwies sich leider als deutlich kürzer als beim Hinaufschieben vor einigen Wochen gedacht.  Vom Tal ging es nun wieder bergan nach Engelsdorf und dort sollte es eigentlich über Serpentinen abwärts und im Tal den Bach entlang gehen. Leider aber fuhren wir in die falsche Straße und fanden uns auf dem Weg nach Linde wieder. Auch egal, nahmen wir eben den flowigen Trail hinunter  mit und fuhren dann ein Stück Straße bis zum Schullandheim Klefhaus.

Dort ging es wieder steil bergauf, und aufgrund eines Verfahrers sogar weit mehr als nötig. Dafür erwartete uns nun ein längeres steileres Stück hinab, ehe es mit Speed wieder hinab ins Tal ging, wo ein Bach nur tragend überwunden werden konnte. Jetzt ging es den O-Weg entlang zunächst wieder bergauf und hier versagten mir zum ersten Mal die Beine und es hieß schieben. Dafür ging es aber danach ein Weilchen schön flowig am Hang entlang, ehe eine wirklich steile Rampe  erneut zum Schieben Zwang. 

Danach ging es über Scheurenhöfchen zwar weiterhin bergauf, aber die Steigungsprozente waren erträglich. Und ab Voiskühlheim konnte erst mal schön bergab gebrettert werden. Die Serpentinen in Unterkühlheim sind bergab auch schön zu fahren .

Jetzt ging es am Fronenberg noch ein letztes Mal über einen ausgesetzten Weg hoch und dann auf einem mit Wurzeln gespicktem Weg am Hang enlang bis Ehrenfeld. Die eigentlich Idee, noch mal bergab zu fahren und dann die Rampe am Steinbruch hoch zu fahren, hatte ich bereits stillschwiegend ad acta gelegt , deshalb ging es nun en Stück Straße und dann gemächlich nach Birkerhöhe.

Ab jetzt hieß die Devise: Abwärts! Und so ging es es über Neuenhaus, den Kadettenweiher, den Franzosenfriedhof und die Grube Cox zügig voran. Nun erwischte uns allerdings der zweite Schauer, aber wir fanden im Bushaltehäuschen einen Unterschlupf.  Um die morgendliche Erfahrung von zugekrauteten Wegen und Regen nicht zu wiederholen, fuhren wir anschließend auf Straße bis zur Eishalle und dann durch die Schluchter Heide Richtung Thielenbruch. Dabei wurde sogar ein neuer Trail entdeckt . Weiter zur Diepeschrather Mühle (sieht fast fertig aus) und nach Schildgen und dann nach Schlebusch und fertig.

Alles in allem 59 km und 1 Höhen-Kilometer.  Die Tour dauerte 6,5 Stunden, aber die Schauer haben uns ja auch aufgehalten....

Und so sah es von oben aus:


----------



## No Mercy (12. Juli 2009)

Schöne Runde in angenehmer Begleitung, danke an den Guide, der die Explorereinlagen immer souverän verkaufen konnte. Viele neue Ecken, aber auch einige Bekannte (und plötzlich kommt von irgendwo ein K her) gesehen. 

Aber eine Sache muss mal geklärt werden, lass Dir demnächst mal bei ner Tour mit @Jokomen erklären, was Trailjunkies unter einer Rast verstehen

gruß dirk


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. Juli 2009)

Hey
schöner Bericht von einer spitzen Tour.
Die Tour müssen wir bei gelgenheit mal wiederholen, ich hab da noch eine offene Rechnung mit einer Wurzelpassage

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (20. Juli 2009)

hallo, 
dienstag abend (gegen 16/17 uhr, ist noch nicht fest) plane ich eine RR-Runde von Leverkusen aus um die Dhünntalsperre, ca. 65km (von der Wacht am Rhein aus) und 700-800hm, bei gemütlichem Tempo. 
Noch wer Interesse? Dann mach ich nen LMB-Termin. Treffpunkt wäre die Wacht am Rhein. An der Endhaltestelle der 4 könnte man auch noch Leute einsammeln. 
Lg


----------



## hama687 (26. Juli 2009)

Morgen Abend jemand lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen? 

gruß


----------



## hama687 (12. August 2009)

So noch mal den Thread gesucht und gefunden Wer fährt am Samstag eine Runde ab Schlebusch mit?


----------



## hsw (12. August 2009)

Hallo Alex,

wenn die für mich nicht zu schwer würde, wäre ich dabei.

Gruß Heike


----------



## hama687 (12. August 2009)

Huhu zusammen,

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8928

Überraschungs Tour


----------



## Schildbürger (12. August 2009)

13:00Uhr ist mir zu früh, ab 14:00Uhr wäre ich dabei.

Edit:
Es hat nicht jemand zufällig ein SKS Shockboard in der Nähe von Odenthal gefunden?





Mir ist das Teil mit der ganzen Halterung / Klemmung aus dem Steuerrohr gerutscht.
Ich hatte erst gedacht es würde bei mir irgendwo rumliegen. Ich vermisse es seit Anfang des Monats.

Bitte PM.

Danke!


----------



## hama687 (16. August 2009)

Danke an alle *40*"geschätzt" leute die mit gefahren sind Frauen Quote 50% nicht schlecht


----------



## hsw (16. August 2009)

Oh super. Ich war meist 4., da waren ja noch 36 geschätzte hinter mir!


----------



## hama687 (21. August 2009)

Jemand lust morgen eine lockere Explorer Tour zu starten? Geplant sind die Berge rund um die Wupper was genau zu "Untersuchen"

Die Tour dürfte so 3 -4 Stunden dauern, schön locker, alles Fahrbar, hoff ich mal 

Interesse?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. August 2009)

hallooo 
wer ist denn morgen im sauerland dabei beim sks marathon? hatte ich vor 2 monaten schonmal gefragt..  wär schön, bekannte gesichter zu treffen. 
nächste woche sollten wir mal wieder ne schlebusch-tour starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (21. August 2009)

@hama687, @Sunnybubbles: Ich bin morgen im Lohmarer Wald beim Kettenfresser


----------



## Jerd (24. August 2009)

So geht's doch auch: 63-jähriger Rentner möbelt Bike- und Skatepark wieder auf


----------



## sigggi (24. August 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallooo
> wer ist denn morgen im sauerland dabei beim sks marathon?



Ich war da.


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2009)

Sodele? Fährt am Sonntag jemand mit ne runde? Hab so an 60km und 10500hm gedacht minimum


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Sodele? Fährt am Sonntag jemand mit ne runde? Hab so an 60km und *10500hm* gedacht minimum



Glaube ich jetzt nicht


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

nen heli start?
und flug über 60km^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> nen heli start?
> und flug über 60km^^



Er hat kein Pilotenschein


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

vieleicht fliegt er ja nur mit und sucht nochmehr leute damit der flug günstiger wird


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> vieleicht fliegt er ja nur mit und sucht nochmehr leute damit der flug günstiger wird



Dann ich mal gespannt wie "hoch" er kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann ich mal gespannt wie "hoch" er kommt



Der ist schon ganz schön fit, der Alex.


----------



## Jajaja (24. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der ist schon ganz schön fit, der Alex.



Woher weißt Du? War er mit euch IIIern Latte trinken?


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der ist schon ganz schön fit, der Alex.



Aber 60 km und *10500 hm *


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber 60 km und *10500 hm *



Ja Sven, man muß von Zeit zu Zeit Herausforderungen suchen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. September 2009)

Alex haste schon ne grobe Richtung für die Tour?
Ich vermute ja mal das die 10000 hm ein Tippfehler waren

Björn


----------



## jokomen (25. September 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja mal das die 10000 hm ein Tippfehler warenBjörn



Täusch Dich da mal nicht! Nachdem der Alex die letzten beiden Touren bei uns mitgefahren ist, fährt der jetzt in ner anderen Liga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Täusch Dich da mal nicht! Nachdem der Alex die letzten beiden Touren bei uns mitgefahren ist, fährt der jetzt in ner *anderen** Liga.*



oder in einer *anderen Welt* 

 möge die Macht mit dir sein junger Alex


----------



## jokomen (25. September 2009)

Und der Döner immer im Rucksack


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Und der *Döner immer im Rucksack*



Hauptsache gut verpackt


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. September 2009)

Jürgen: selbst wenn, bin ja auch schon ein paar mal mit dir um Odenthal rumgekurvt, sollte also kein Problem sein
Obwohl so 10000hm in 24h wär ja mal ne herausforderung. Ein Berg immer rauf und runter oder so 
google: http://www.bergstrassen.de/tour/10000/index.htm 
das nur mit nem Mtb...
 ich brauch dringend feierabend, die idee fühlt sich ziemlich ungesund an


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Jürgen: selbst wenn, bin ja auch schon ein paar mal mit dir um Odenthal rumgekurvt, sollte also kein Problem sein
> Obwohl so 10000hm in 24h wär ja mal ne herausforderung. Ein Berg immer rauf und runter oder so
> google: http://www.bergstrassen.de/tour/10000/index.htm
> das nur mit nem Mtb...
> ich brauch dringend feierabend, die idee fühlt sich ziemlich ungesund an



Ich find die idee fast Festival Reif 

Grobe richtung Wupper Berge!!!! Hin kommen ist fast kein Problem, aber oben gibts noch leichte Orientierungsprobleme, aber würde schon auf die 1500hm tippen! Am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich mit nem Lokal zu fahren, aber Herr Langenfelder wartet noch auf die Genehmigung, wenn ich das recht in Errinerung habe

Aber Wupper passt auf jeden fall


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. September 2009)

hmm, Wupperberge, dann müsst ich mit der bahn anreisen.
War ich noch nicht so oft, hätte aber Interesse.
wann solls denn losgehen? Wenns nicht zu früh ist wär ich evtl dabei


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> hmm, Wupperberge, dann müsst ich mit der bahn anreisen.
> War ich noch nicht so oft, hätte aber Interesse.
> wann solls denn losgehen? Wenns nicht zu früh ist wär ich evtl dabei



Wir könnten als Startpunkt entweder Lev Schlebusch KVB Haltestelle nehmen oder Bahnhof Opladen, von dem kommt man da besser hin 

Start: so gegen 11 würd ich sagen, aber wie gesagt verfahren kann inkl. sein


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. September 2009)

wäre 11:35 in Opladen für dich ok?
Verfahren ist kein Problem, solange es nicht die 10000hm werden


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. September 2009)

Hey Alex
Sorry ich kann morgen doch nicht, habe nen Termin vergessen den ich leider nicht absagen kann
Vielleicht ein andermal.
cya


----------



## hama687 (4. Oktober 2009)

Gut das wir gestern nicht im Kreis gefahren sind Gerd

Das stück was wir uns nochmal was zu gute führen sollten war also die Leichlinger Hardt, sah ja aus wie nen schöner Spielplatz für Tier und Mensch, würd ich aus dem freudigen Gesicht der Reiterin mal ableiten

War genau richtig wieder zuhause, konnt flott mich fertig machen und den leicht verspäteteten RE richtung City Köln nehmen um pünktlich die erste Karnevalssitzung vom Kölner Festkomitee mir anzuschauen, was übrigens Klasse

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja, da müssen wir unbedingt noch mal hin!


----------



## hsw (15. Oktober 2009)

Was macht ihr denn bloß anstatt Fahrrad zu fahren????
Keine Touren mehr am Samstag... auch Kein Technik Training.

Ich vermisse Euch!

Gruß Heike


----------



## hama687 (15. Oktober 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn bloß anstatt Fahrrad zu fahren????
> Keine Touren mehr am Samstag... auch Kein Technik Training.
> 
> Ich vermisse Euch!
> ...



Liebe hsw, wo ich bin weiß ich genau:

Ziel heute: 80km Rennrad
Geschaft in 2 1/2 Stunden: 11 km und 2 Stunden an der Whupper bzw der Dhünn auf ner Bank dösen in der Sonne

Ich hätte am Samstag mal wieder lust nun entlich die Whupper Berge anzufahren, wer kommt mit?


----------



## hsw (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich schaffe mir ein Rennrad an, dann döse ich auch in der Sonne


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es auch schade, dass es keine gemütlichen n8rides ab Schlebusch mehr gibt, war für mich immer 'ne nette KFL Alternative.

... obwohl der Juniorchef mir so langsam Angst macht  der ist ja richtig fit geworden  ... war mir aber auch klar, dass das so kommen musste. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## hsw (15. Oktober 2009)

Wieso fit?  Ich habe das so verstanden, dass das Ziel 80 km waren und er nur 11 gemacht hat 
Rest war in der Sonne dösen!!!!


----------



## hama687 (15. Oktober 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Wieso fit?  Ich habe das so verstanden, dass das Ziel 80 km waren und er nur 11 gemacht hat
> Rest war in der Sonne dösen!!!!



So wars auch Bin rund um Pummelig Wie Herr Willibike bestätgen kann, würd ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen irgendwo nen Berg rauf zu fahren 

Zu den Nightrides, da kann ich leider aufgrund von fehlender Technik nicht mehr mit dienen Irgendwann, wieder


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> So wars auch Bin rund um Pummelig Wie Herr Willibike bestätgen kann, würd ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen irgendwo nen Berg rauf zu fahren
> 
> Zu den Nightrides, da kann ich leider aufgrund von fehlender Technik nicht mehr mit dienen Irgendwann, wieder



Das ist er wieder ... der schlimme Verweis auf den verehrten willibike ... das macht mit Angst, wer dort gut mitkommt, der hat mit Wellness / Gemütlichkeit nichts (mehr) gemeinsam. 

Ich fahre mit dem Alex jedenfalls nur noch im Dunkeln, nur da habe ich wegen seinem fehlenden Licht eine kleine Chance


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Oktober 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn bloß anstatt Fahrrad zu fahren????
> Keine Touren mehr am Samstag... auch Kein Technik Training.
> 
> Ich vermisse Euch!
> ...



Fahrradfahren! 
Am Sonntag war ich mit dem SIT unterwegs 50km, 800hm, du ja auch. Am Dienstag in Haan 77km, fast flach.

Wenn das Wetter passt können wir am Samstag Nachmittag etwas Technik Training machen. Sollte nur von oben trocken sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (15. Oktober 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Fahrradfahren!
> Am Sonntag war ich mit dem SIT unterwegs 50km, 800hm, du ja auch. Am Dienstag in Haan 77km, fast flach.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter passt können wir am Samstag Nachmittag etwas Technik Training machen. Sollte nur von oben trocken sein.


----------



## Jerd (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am Samstag Einkaufen  Und mit den Nightrides ist es schwierig wegen Kind und Arbeit - da bleibt nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## hsw (16. Oktober 2009)

Aufgrund der Wetterprognose verschiebe ich mein biken auf Sonntag!
Da strahlt die Sonne wieder (hoffentlich) und der Regen ist schon etwas im Boden versickert (ja bestimmt)! ;-)

@Gerd: Ich verstehe das voll und ganz, aber trotzdem vermisse ich Deine Touren schmerzlich, seufz.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

also im Rahmen des Winterpokals sollte es doch Samstags öfters mal ne Tour von Schlebusch geben, damit auch das Team mal zusammen fährt.  Hab ich fest eingeplant!
Wegen Team: Es ist noch ein Platz in unserem wundervollen Team "Holladijo-der Berg ruft!" frei.  Interessenten dürfen sich gerne bei mir melden, einzige Bedingung ist, dass der/diejenige bei den seltenen gemeinsamen Teamausfahrten auch dabei ist (und natürlich auch sonst jede Menge Punkte sammelt). 
Ich könnte sonntags noch einen RR-Grundlagenausdauertermin anbieten.. wenn da Interesse besteht. 
Lg
Kerstin


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> So wars auch Bin rund um Pummelig Wie Herr Willibike bestätgen kann, würd ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen irgendwo nen Berg rauf zu fahren


 

und dann wollt Ihr in die Wuperberge, wäre nicht Dormagen oder Neuss doch besser

man sieht sich
Peter


----------



## Jerd (22. Oktober 2009)

Am Samstag wollte ich mal wieder eine eigene Tour fahren. Ziel sind etwa 30 km und 500 hm hoch und runter an der Dhünn.

Hier anmelden: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6048


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaue mal ob es morgen hinhaut. Bin mir noch nicht sicher. Wenn ja, trage ich mich morgen noch ein.


----------



## Jerd (23. Oktober 2009)

@jajaja: Ruf mich an, dann fahren wir gemeinsam hin.


----------



## Jajaja (24. Oktober 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Am Samstag wollte ich mal wieder eine eigene Tour fahren. Ziel sind etwa 30 km und 500 hm hoch und runter an der Dhünn.
> 
> Hier anmelden: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6048



Nette Tour Jerd! 

Aber bitte nicht mißverstehen! Bei zunehmend einsetzender Ungemütlichkeit hatte ich definitiv keine Lust mehr hidden Trails zu suchen ... 
Nächstes mal bereite ich mich mental drauf vor. Dann wird auch nicht gemeckert ...


----------



## Jerd (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier der Tourbericht:

Es fuhren insgesamt inklusive Guide 9 Leute aus Schlebusch los, um festzustellen, was mit meiner schwammmigen Ankündigung "leicht aber steil" wohl gemeint sein könnte. Im Prinzip ging es natürlich darum, mein auf den Fahrtechniktouren der letzten Zeit  gesammeltes Wissen in die Praxis umzusetzen. 

Zu Anfang fuhren wir straight nach Schildgen und dann am Friedhof hoch in den Kalmünter Wald. Hier zeigte sich, dass ich schon seit einigen Monaten keine Touren mehr in der Gegend gemacht habe -die ersten kleineren Verfahren wurden aber noch ohne Murren aktzeptiert.... 

Jedenfalls ging es schön bergab und anschließend über Wurzeln um die Matschkuhlen herum, bis wir unten ankamen und den Aufstieg nach Küchenberg in Angriff nahmen. Dort sollte es einen Trail hinuntergehen, von dem ich bisher nur gehört hatte - und der wurde von mir sogar auf Anhieb gefunden. Die Wurzelpasagen auf diesem Trail wurden von fast allen gemeistert und so ging es auf den flowigen Speedtrail entlang der Dhünn.

Wir querten die Altenberger-Dom-Str. und fuhren einen längeren Anstieg hoch Richtung Glöbusch, nur um diesen anschließend auf einem steileren geraden Stück wieder zu vernichten und dann wieder erneut nach Glöbusch hoch zu klettern. 

Kurz vor der Siedlung querte dann eine Schlange vor uns den Weg 

Jetzt ging es ein Stück Straße und dann über die Felder in den Erberich-Trail. Hier sollte meine Fahrtechnik auf die Probe gestellt werden - und dies ging auch bis kurz vor Ende gut, da hat es mich dann doch gesemmelt. 

Die meisten zogen es allerdings vor, den Trail hinunter zu tragen.

Im Anschluss ging es wieder hoch Richtung Holz und zwar auf dem Wanderweg A2. Hier geht es mit zwischen 15 und teilweise mehr als 20 Prozent hinauf und zwar eine ganze Weile. Aber leider ist dies auch der einzige Weg in dieser Ecke. 

Fast oben angekommen wurde noch eine Abzweigung untersucht, die sich aber nicht als die gewünschte herausstellte, diese fand sich weiter oben und führte uns entlang eines Feldes nach Holz. Und hier setzte dann das Navigationsdesaster ein, dass den guten @Jajaja so erzürnte. Ich hatte einen schönen Trail, den ich mal mit @Schildbürger gefahren war im Kopf unter Holz abgeheftet und in die Nähe eines mir bereits bekannten Trails gerückt. Das war aber leider falsch, und so irrten wie durch die Siedlung in Holz, fanden auch einige Einstiege, aber mussten feststellen, dass diese immer nur in den nächsten Siefen führten. 

Nach einiger Zeit fruchtloser Suche nahmen wir dann den bereits  bekannten Trail, der leider drei Mal Bäume durch blockiert ist, und fuhren so Richtung Sportplatz ab. 

Anschließend ging es normal über Odental, Dhünn, Schildgen und Friedhof Schlebusch zurück, wo wir später als geplant wieder ankamen.

Als Fazit kann ich sagen:

1.) Die Fahrtechnik hat sich gelohnt
2.) Es gibt noch einiges zu exploren, wir haben mindestens 5 neue Wege entdeckt 
3.) Revanche! Auf der nächsten Tour finde ich den Trail!

Mir hat's trotzdem Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe den Mitfahrern auch.


----------



## hsw (25. Oktober 2009)

Gerd, 

mir hat die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich komme gerne mit zum Explorern.

Ich hoffe bald ;-)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und 
Gruß an alle Mitfahrer,

Heike


----------



## Rast09 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gerd,
vielen Dank für die schöne Tour.
Hoffentlich ergeben sich noch viele Gelegenheiten zur Wiederholung.  
Viele Grüße auch an die geduldigen Mitfahrer/innen.

Rainer


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Oktober 2009)

sooooo wir sind vollzählig für dieses Jahr! Für das fantastische, unglaublich tolle, sportliche und wunderschöne Team *"Holladijo- der Berg ruft!"* gehen folgende Weltklasse-Athleten an den Start: 






v.l.n.r.: 

-_hama687_ - Alex
-_Jerd_ - Gerd
-_Schildbürger_ - Helmut 
-_wolfimgolf_ - Erik
-und natürlich meine Wenigkeit, die Henne im Korb . 

Ich freu mich auf viiiiiele Punkte und ein schöne gemeinsame Touren, die dieses Jahr verpflichtend für alle Teammitglieder/in einmal im Monat stattfinden sollen. Wer nicht kommt.. boah.. dann.. ey.. dann vergess ich mich. 
Also, bis demnächst... ab diesem WE bin ich auch wieder verfügbar(er). 
Gruß, 
Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Oktober 2009)

Gerne Kerstin...
Wenn es zeitlich passt... 
"Meine Startzeiten" hatte ich hier ja schon mal geschrieben. 
Mit Familie ist man nicht ganz so flexibel.

Für nächste Woche Abends (Dienstag?) plane ich eine leichte lockere Runde durch den Dünnwald ala Gerd. So 25km, 2h.
Oh, da ist ja schon Pokalzeit... da müssen wir ja schon am Montag fahren. 
Nur da komme ich erst spät heim, kann aber auch nicht sagen wann. 
Aber was steht in meine Signatur... Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg... oder so ähnlich.

Und dann auch mal wieder "Rund um Odenthal".
Knifflige Sachen fahre ich nicht alleine.

Mein Ziel ist es, wie im letzten Jahr, meinen Platz in der Gesamtwertung mindestens zu halten.
Und wenn alle mitmachen liegt das Team dann auch weiter vorne.


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich sollte mir echt überlegen einen "Chinaböler" zu kaufen, damit ich die Nightrides wieder fahren kann, so langsam bin ich auf Entzug


----------



## Jerd (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann abends, wenn überhaupt, nur Di, Do und Fr. Wenn jemand was anbietet, würde ich versuchen, zu kommen.

Wann machen wir denn die 1. Teamtour? 7. oder 8.11.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (30. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir echt überlegen einen "Chinaböler" zu kaufen, damit ich die Nightrides wieder fahren kann, so langsam bin ich auf Entzug


 
Dann mach dich auf eine etwas längere Lieferzeit gefasst, ich habe meinen vor zwei Wochen bestellt und noch immer keine Nachricht daß das Teil auf`m Schiff ist, zum Glück habe ich ja schon eine.

man sieht sich
Peter


----------



## Sunnybubbles (30. Oktober 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich kann abends, wenn überhaupt, nur Di, Do und Fr. Wenn jemand was anbietet, würde ich versuchen, zu kommen.
> 
> Wann machen wir denn die 1. Teamtour? 7. oder 8.11.?



ich werde am dienstag aller 4 weisheiten beraubt... keine ahnung, wie lange ich dann kein fahrrad fahren darf  . aber die erste teamtour sollte vllt ein oder zwei wochenenden später stattfinden. 
spontan würde ich den 14. vorschlagen. so gegen 10 Uhr.. da müssen alle kommen, basta . treffen in schlebusch, guiden kann, wer möchte, sonst mach ichs und wir enden in sibirien. 
in der woche kann ich gar nicht, da ich in jülich bin, sinnfreie sachen erforschen... höchstens freitags abends. 
gruß
Kerstin

und böller schreibt man mit doppel-l  *klugscheiss*


----------



## Jerd (30. Oktober 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich werde am dienstag aller 4 weisheiten beraubt... keine ahnung, wie lange ich dann kein fahrrad fahren darf  .



Zumindest Zähne zusammen beißen solltest du dann eine Weile lassen  

Im Ernst: Hoffentlich wird es nicht ganz so schlimm. 



Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich den 14. vorschlagen. so gegen 10 Uhr.. da müssen alle kommen, basta . treffen in schlebusch, guiden kann, wer möchte, sonst mach ichs und wir enden in sibirien.



Ist für mich OK, auch die Zeit..  

Was die Strecke angeht. Da es ja lange dauern soll: Ich hätte da eine Tour Schlebusch => D'dorf Gerresheim, da schöne Trails und dann zurück über Zons. An- und Abreise flach, in Gerresheim dann teilweise steil, aber nix wirklich schwieriges. Das wären dann so ca. 80-90 km und ca. 500-600 hm. 

Klingt das gut?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (30. Oktober 2009)

da unser 5. teammitglied aus der verbotenen stadt stammt, sollten wir dem vllt mal die schönen seiten des bergischen landes zeigen?  
zons kenn ich nur vom rennradeln her... sehr flach und viel asphalt?
sonst klingt das natürlich gut. 
da ich im moment mit grippe rumliege, nächste woche dann wegen den zähnen, weiss ich aber nicht, ob ich schon wieder fit bin für eine solche strecke. deshalb würde ich was kürzeres in eine andere richtung favorisieren (odenthal un so).. können ja gaaanz langsam fahren, dann dauert das auch. oder du bringst deinen obercoolen anhänger mit... falls die kerstin schlapp macht... 

apropos rennradeln: wer hat denn lust auf grundlagenausdauereinheiten am sonntag morgen? natürlich auf dünnen reifen. die ganz furchtbar schnellen unter uns können natürlich auch auf breiten schlappen fahren.. aber auf die warte ich nicht.


----------



## Jerd (30. Oktober 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> apropos rennradeln: wer hat denn lust auf grundlagenausdauereinheiten am sonntag morgen? natürlich auf dünnen reifen. die ganz furchtbar schnellen unter uns können natürlich auch auf breiten schlappen fahren.. aber auf die warte ich nicht.



Ja, das klingt gut, kann leider morgen nicht auf Tour und wollte dann eh Sontag fahren - wann und wo?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (31. Oktober 2009)

diesen sonntag kann cih nicht.. war allgemein auf sonntage während des winterpokals bezogen.. könnte aber heute noch. gegen mittag? bin aber noch was angeschlagen.


----------



## Jerd (3. November 2009)

Erster (im Team mit Punkten)!

@Schildbürger: Fährst du heute abend?


----------



## Schildbürger (3. November 2009)

Ja, ich war auch schon unterwegs. 
2. mit Punkten. 
Gleich nach der Arbeit gestartet, gestern hatte ich einen zu  langen Arbeitstag gehabt.



Jerd schrieb:


> Was die Strecke angeht. Da es ja lange dauern soll: Ich hätte da eine Tour Schlebusch => D'dorf Gerresheim, da schöne Trails und dann zurück über Zons. An- und Abreise flach, in Gerresheim dann teilweise steil, aber nix wirklich schwieriges. Das wären dann so ca. 80-90 km und ca. 500-600 hm.
> 
> Klingt das gut?



Hört sich sehr gut an, da komme ich mit, früher Start?

Nachtrag: GUTE BESSERUNG, Kerstin!


----------



## Jerd (3. November 2009)

So, habe die Strecke fertig, sind 90 km und 600 hm... Das wären bei 15 km/h 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, also muss man mit 7,5-8 Stunden Gesamtzeit rechnen.

Daher würde ich sagen: Samstag, 9:00 Uhr ab Schlebusch? Der Termin ist schon online

Als offizielle Team-Tour können wir das ja noch mal wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (4. November 2009)

WILL AUCH 

aber.. ich werde euch alle überholen... wartet nur ab... schließlich bin ich ohne die weisheitszähne noch etwas leichter...


----------



## hama687 (4. November 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, habe die Strecke fertig, sind 90 km und 600 hm... Das wären bei 15 km/h 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, also muss man mit 7,5-8 Stunden Gesamtzeit rechnen.
> 
> Daher würde ich sagen: Samstag, 9:00 Uhr ab Schlebusch? Der Termin ist schon online
> 
> Als offizielle Team-Tour können wir das ja noch mal wiederholen



Bin dabei, wenn bis dato meine Kettblattschrauben angekommen sind, bei mich


----------



## Schildbürger (4. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich für Samstag mal angemeldet, es wird leichter Regen angedroht, wenn es zuviel wird (brrr.. kalt) dann kann man ja verkürzen. 
Braucht man für die Trails das MTB oder reicht das ATB?


----------



## Jerd (4. November 2009)

ATB sollte reichen


----------



## hama687 (4. November 2009)

Hatt einer von euch ein "Kettenblattschrauben Gegenhalter" Werkzeug?


----------



## Jerd (4. November 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hatt einer von euch ein "Kettenblattschrauben Gegenhalter" Werkzeug?




Shimano? Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (5. November 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Shimano? Ja.



Danke hat sich erledigt, der Händler meines vertrauens hat ihn mir netter weiße geliehen Also geht Samstag so weit klar


----------



## Schildbürger (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
ihr dürft mich gerne Weichei nennen,  aber für Morgenvormittag ist Dauerregen angesagt, da fahre ich nicht mit. Ich werde Morgen eine Trockenzeit abwarten und hier eine (kleine) Runde drehen.
Am Sonntag mache ich mit einigen ArbeitskollegInnen einen Wandertag.
Auf ein anderes Mal!


----------



## Jerd (6. November 2009)

Schade, aber es gibt ja immer noch ein nächstes Mal


----------



## hama687 (7. November 2009)

Jerd, bist du inzwischen auch wieder aufgeschlagen? Ich musst erstmal eine halbe Stunde lang meine Füße auftauen, gut das ich abgebrochen habe... das wäre echt böse gewessen...

Hoffe hast die Tour noch gepackt

gruß


----------



## Jerd (7. November 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Jerd, bist du inzwischen auch wieder aufgeschlagen? Ich musst erstmal eine halbe Stunde lang meine Füße auftauen, gut das ich abgebrochen habe... das wäre echt böse gewessen...
> 
> Hoffe hast die Tour noch gepackt



Ich bin die Tour nicht ganz gefahren, sondern nur bis Gerresheim City, wo ich mit einer Bekannten einen Kaffee getrunken hab. Die Berge habe ich mir wegen schlechtem Wetter und schlechter Beinen geschenkt, und bin stattdessen direkt zurück gefahren.

Leider hat es von D'dorf-Garath bis LEV noch mal ziemlich geschüttet, in LEV selber kam dann aber die Sonne raus. Und zum Glück hatte ich eine zweite Garnitur Socken, Handschuhe und Jacke dabei 

Insgesamt waren es 93 km und 23 statt der erhofften 24+X Punkte....

Zur Strecke ist zu sagen, dass der Weg hin und der Weg von Gerresheim bis Garath schön sind, danach muss man an einigen Teilabschnitten noch etwas arbeiten - sehr viel Asphalt und keine schöne Gegend...


----------



## Jerd (10. November 2009)

So, werte Team-Mitgleider: Wie siehts am WE aus? Ich kann nur Samstag, da aber im Prinzip den ganzen Tag. Machen wir da unsere 1. Team-Tour?


----------



## Schildbürger (10. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bitte nicht böse sein, aber Samstag droht wieder Regen.
Ich werde Morgen und/oder Übermorgen gleich nach der Arbeit fahren, wenn es nicht (zuviel) regnet.

Und Kerstin? Was machen deine Beißerchen?
Ist ja schon eine Woche her.


----------



## Jerd (11. November 2009)

Beim WDR sieht es für Samstag doch gut aus: http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/nrw/prognose_koeln.jhtml


----------



## hama687 (11. November 2009)

ich kann nicht, liege mit ner bakteriellen infektion im bett


----------



## hsw (11. November 2009)

Ich könnte wahrscheinlich, gehöre aber nicht zu eurem Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (11. November 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Ich könnte wahrscheinlich, gehöre aber nicht zu eurem Team.



Das macht doch nichts - Teamtouren sind für Teammitglieder verpflichtend, für andere aber natürlich offen!

Team hin oder her, ich fahre am Samstag auf jeden Fall, wenn es nicht gerade schüttet


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (11. November 2009)

Hey Jerd
Was haste denn für Samstag geplant? Wenns ne Mtb tour gibt und du nicht zu früh startest wär ich evtl. dabei. Die tour müsste nur Kater kompatibel sein


----------



## Jerd (12. November 2009)

Was verstehst du denn unter Kater-Kompatibel?


----------



## hsw (12. November 2009)

Björn,

solltest Du langsamer sein als ich werde ich Dich ziehen. ;-)

Allerdings wenn es richtig schüttet, dann komme ich nicht.
Gruß Heike


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. November 2009)

@Jerd Kater kompatibel = ca 60km und 500hm (Kfl wellness wär perfekt glaub ich)
und der Start frühestens zwischen 10-11 Uhr liegt (je nach Treffpunkt)

@Heike danke fürs Angebot, ich glaub das wäre dann ein sehr lustiges Foto. Ich pack mal nen Fotoapperat ein


----------



## hsw (12. November 2009)

Ach Björn, ich hoffe ja, das gilt auch umgekehrt


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. November 2009)

Hey Heike, das hast du ja geschickt eingefädelt  
Aber du bist doch zurzeit so fit das du das gar nicht nötig hast?!
Warten wir mal ab ob Gerd mich überhaupt mitnehmen will bzw er nicht ne grössere Tour plant wo ich dann raus bin


----------



## hama687 (12. November 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey Heike, das hast du ja geschickt eingefädelt
> Aber du bist doch zurzeit so fit das du das gar nicht nötig hast?!
> Warten wir mal ab ob Gerd mich überhaupt mitnehmen will bzw er nicht ne grössere Tour plant wo ich dann raus bin



Ich glaub der Gerd wollt mal eine Tour 100km und 10,000hm im Bergischen machen Nachdem er sich letztens so über jeden Hüggel gefreut hat

Vllt komm ich doch mit, mir gehts schon was besser, ich entscheide Spontan Was ist den mit Herrn M. der In Lev arbeitet und in T. wohnt?


----------



## Jerd (12. November 2009)

Hmm, ich hab da was mit 55 km und 650 hm.... Die meisten Steigungen sind aber erst in der 2. Hälfte, das 1. Drittel ist der Teil, den der Alex letzten Samstag noch mitgefahren ist. Und man kann auch 150 hm wegknipsen im 2. Drittel, wenn es nicht geht.

Ist das genehm?

Edit: Ach ja, die Tour ginge von Schlebusch in die Vororte von Solingen-Ohligs, dann in die Wupperaue und von da durch die Täler zurück. Etwas Explorer ist dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. November 2009)

klingt gut, wobei ich ja vermute 55km ab Schlebusch, oder?
Dann müsste man ja noch die Anfahrt von Köln draufrechnen.
Ich sehs schon kommen das ich Samstag abend total ko bin.
Wann willst du denn dann los?


----------



## hsw (13. November 2009)

Ich sehe gerade: 
Nach Wetter online sollten wir Sonntag fahren!


----------



## Montana (13. November 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Was ist den mit Herrn M. der In Lev arbeitet und in T. wohnt?



Der wird mit seinem Sprößling _voraussichtlich _ein wenig die Wälder rund um Tdf unsicher machen. Ich werde mal hinterher hecheln  und mir ein paar nette Tricks anschauen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spass während eurer Tour.


----------



## Jerd (13. November 2009)

Sodele, der Termin ist online, los geht es um 11:00 Uhr. Hier anmelden.

Ich habe die Strecke noch mal auf rund 50 km verkürzt.

@Montana: Schade!
@hsw: Laut WDR-Wetter soll es Sonntag mehr und früher regnen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. November 2009)

Wann fährst du den dann los? 10:15? treffen an der Haltestelle der 3 bei dir um die Ecke?
fragen über fragen


----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. November 2009)

Hi, 
ich werds morgen mal versuchen, mitzufahren, nachdem sich eine fiese entzündung in meinem kiefer entwickelt hat, bin ich bisher vor schmerzen  nicht mehr zum radeln gekommen. ich hoffe, dass das morgen geht, packe mal ibuprofen ein.. und wenns nicht geht, brech ich halt ab. 

*update*... darf noch nicht so doll sport machen.  setze mich dann morgen was aufs rennrad.. ganz gemütlich. wünsche euch viel spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (14. November 2009)

Schade, dann schönes Rennradeln!


----------



## Schildbürger (14. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses WE bin ich familiär etwas ausgebucht, ich werde zwischendurch die eine oder andere (kleine) Runde drehen.
Viel Spaß euch allen! Auf das es trocken bleibt!


----------



## Schildbürger (15. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Tour für Donnerstag eingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7990
In Anlehnung an Gerds Tradition. 
28km durch den Dünnwald, fast hm frei.


----------



## hsw (15. November 2009)

Also ich bin aber noch nie mit Gerd eine höhenmeterfreie Tour gefahren. 
Oder bezieht sich die Tradition auf Dünnwald?


----------



## Schildbürger (15. November 2009)

Hallo Heike,
daher habe ich ja geschrieben: "In Anlehnung".  
Wir verlassen den Dünnwald nicht und Straße ist auch nicht dabei. 
Ist eine Art Experiment von mir, eine (fast) hm freie MTB Runde anzubieten. 
Was aber nicht heißt das sie "Barrierefrei" ist. Ich denke das es Spaß macht durch den Wald und um ein paar Seen rumzufahren.
Wenn es nichts ist, dann baue ich auch wieder ein paar Hügel mit ein.


----------



## Jerd (15. November 2009)

@hsw: Es gab da mal eine Sunnybubbles-Welcome-Back-Runde, da waren die einzigen Höhemeter an den Höhenfelder Baggergruben 

Der Tourbericht von gestern:

Es fuhren @hsw, @Konfuzius, @BjörnUpDaHill und ich von Schlebusch los. Es ging am Krankenhaus vorbei in den Bürgerbusch und dann in den Trail am Sportplatz in Quettingen. Hier stürzte leider @Konfuzius und musste die Tour abbrechen . @hsw begleitete ihn dabei wieder zurück zum Startpunkt. Heute war @Konfuzius aber schon wieder 4 Stunden auf dem Rad unterwegs 

@BjörnUpDaHill und ich fuhren nun weiter Richtung Wupper und dann immer den L-Weg bis zum Naturfreundehaus Leichlingen. Hier verließen wir den Weg für kurze Zeit, um uns in den Hügeln etwas auszutoben, und dann den Trail entlang der Deponie zu nehmen. Am Wenzelnberg trafen wir dann wieder auf den L-Weg und der führte uns hintenrum durch mehr Wald als erwartet ins Tal des Nacker Baches und dann in die Wipperaue. 

Hier wurde gerastet, und ich sah eine Wasseramsel und einen Eisvogel. 

Weiter ging es an der Wupper entlang und dann hinauf, allerdings nicht wie geplant den N-Weg, sondern ein Waldweg, der später wieder auf den L-Weg stieß. So kamen wir um einiges zu weit ab vom Roderhof heraus, wo eigentlich ein paar Trails gefahren werden sollten. Jedoch erwies sich auch der L-Weg im weiteren Verlauf als anspruchsvoll - immerhin führte er durch Gebiete, wo es laut Karte überhaupt keine Wege gibt 

Schlussendlich kamen wir so ins Weltersbachtal, dem wir eine Weile Richtung Leichlingen folgten, bevor es hoch nach Junkersholz ging. Dort wollten wir eigentlich in einen Trail von Zeit hinunter ins Tal fahren, den ich "im Internet gesehen" hatte - fanden aber den Einstieg nicht . Wie uns Anwohner dann erzählten, ist der Weg wohl dicht, seit ein Bauer vor kurzem seine Pferdeweiden ausgebaut hat.

So fuhren wir also wieder ein Stück hoch, um dann den Wanderweg A3 hinunter ins Diepental zu nehmen - der im übrigen ein kleiner feiner Trail ist.

Dann ging es wieder Richtung Leichlingen, in Wietschermühle hoch und wieder runter, dann zu den Serpentinen (1 von 4 gefahren, das ist 1 mehr als letztes Mal ) und von dort in den Wuppertrail. 

Anschließend ging es humorlos auf ziemlich direktem Wege wieder nach Schlebusch zurück. 

Alles in allem 57 km und 750 hm bei etwas unter 14 km/h. 

Und so sah es von oben aus:


----------



## Jerd (15. November 2009)

@Helmut: Ich finde die Idee gut, habe bei KFL auch so eine Null-Höhenmeter-Runde  Und an den Seen gibt es ja einige nette Spots!

Ich bin Donnerstag dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Jerd (15. November 2009)

-- Post war doppelt - seltsam --


----------



## Jerd (20. November 2009)

Feine Runde heute, Helmut!  Schön mal wieder so intensiv durch den Dünnwald zu radeln!


----------



## Schildbürger (20. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
zu einer lockeren Runde kreuz und quer durch den Dünnwald trafen sich:

Kerstin @Sunnybubbles
Heike @hsw
Rainer @Rast09
Gerd @Jerd
Helmut @Schildbürger

Wir starteten in Richtung Hornpott, von dort ging es über den Bahnübergang zum Kurtekotten.
Dann um (den Ort) Dünnwald herum zum Wildpark, weiter im zick zack zum Höhenfelder See, den wir umrundeten.
Die nächsten Stationen waren Diepeschrath, Paffrath, Schildgen. Hier trennte sich Kerstin von uns, da ihr das Licht auszugehen drohte.
Um Schildgen herum ging es zum Scherfenbrand, um dann ganz grob in Richtung Startpunkt zu fahren.
Bei Schlebusch dann teste ich mein Reaktionsvermögen bei einem Abgang über den Lenker, irgendeine (blöde) Wurzel oder ein kleiner Baumstumpf der mir in den Weg gekommen war. Aber nix weiter passiert. 
Kurz vor dem Schluß genehmigten wir uns noch den Stöcketrail, der von allen gemeistert wurde.
Alles in allem eine gelungene nette Runde mit viel Spaß und Quatscherei, ein paar kleine Pausen gab es auch.
Die Daten:
ca. 29km mit 2 kleinen Abstechern 
und sagenhaften 100hm  
in 2:30h reiner Fahrzeit

Rainer und ich fuhren dann zusammen nach Schildgen zurück, am Ende waren es bei mir dann 36km in 3h Stunden Fahrzeit. 
Bis zum nächsten mal, dann eventl. mit mehr Höhenmetern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (3. Dezember 2009)

So, liebe Team-Mitglieder! Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. Dezember 2009)

radfahrn!


----------



## hama687 (3. Dezember 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, liebe Team-Mitglieder! Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus?



Krank


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. Dezember 2009)

pech.  radfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahrn


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Dezember 2009)

Wettermäßig sieht es Sch...lecht aus, ist mir zu unsicher für längerfristige Planungen.  Sonst gerne! Ich fahre spontan eine Runde wenn es nicht regnet, heute bin ich schon wieder nass geworden, da habe ich die Runde abgebrochen.


----------



## Jerd (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Voraussagen für Samstag sind besser als die für heute, und heute war doch tagsüber super Wetter! 

Ich stell einfach mal einen Termin für Samstag rein, wenn es wirklich schüttet, lassen wir es. Hier anmelden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (4. Dezember 2009)

geht auch 11.15 Uhr? 11 wird wohl etwas knapp bei mir.


----------



## Jerd (4. Dezember 2009)

Klar! Termin ist geändert.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (5. Dezember 2009)

... bei DEM wetter fahr ich erstmal glaub ich gar nicht und warte drauf, dass es was besser wird.. 
wollte eh noch zur aquaristika hier in leverkusen, dann hab ich was mehr zeit.. (deshalb auch 11.15 Uhr )
ich bin grad draussen gewesen, ca 7min und bin klitschnass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den Termin gecancelt. Wenn es im Laufe des Tages besser wird, kann man ja noch eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## hsw (11. Dezember 2009)

Gerd,

Du fährst wohl morgen nicht??

Gruß Heike


----------



## Jerd (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich überlege, ob ich beim Kettenfresser  mitfahren soll... Muss morgen aber unbedingt ausschlafen, hab jetzt 2 Mal nur runde 4 Stunden geschlafen.


----------



## hsw (11. Dezember 2009)

Oh, Weihnachtsfeiern, Arbeit oder Kind?????
Nein, Du mußt hier nicht antworten 

Tja, werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch machen.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll ja trocken werden.
Ich habe mal einen Termin eingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5331

Ob wir das fahren oder etwas anderes können wir ja noch überlegen.


----------



## hama687 (15. Dezember 2009)

So ich tauche mal wieder aus der Versenkung auf, so als Singel ist das Leben wieder einfacher

Donnerstag soll es zwar Eisig sein, aber trocken, jemand Zeit/ Lust?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey Alex gugsdu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9618


----------



## hama687 (15. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Hey Alex gugsdu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9618



So gern ich wollen würde, ich pack 750hm nicht annährend derzeit und mein Licht ist auch nicht so Wald tauglich um mit dem herren zu fahren


----------



## jokomen (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

also mehr als 600HM mache ich morgen bestimmt auch nicht, sonst fallen die Senoritas noch alle vom Rollator. Mit nem passenden Waldbrenner könnte ich noch aushelfen....


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Dezember 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> So gern ich wollen würde, ich pack 750hm nicht annährend derzeit und mein Licht ist auch nicht so Wald tauglich um mit dem herren zu fahren


 
zum glück hast du nicht alte Herren gesagt




jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also mehr als 600HM mache ich morgen bestimmt auch nicht, sonst fallen die Senoritas noch alle vom Rollator. Mit nem passenden Waldbrenner könnte ich noch aushelfen....


 
Jürgen eigentlich bist du im falschen Team, bei uns ist der Name Programm und entspricht der reinen Warheit. ( ich schwöre ich bin ein tunichgut )


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo team..
ich meld mich mal zurück unter die punktesammelnden. das ist in letzter zeit durch 4fachbelastung (uni, jülich, arbeit, lernen) leider viiiiel zu kurz gekommen.. aber jetzt könnt ich euch warm anziehen, ich starte voll durch.  Ziel: ganz oben in der liste . 
Ich wäre übrigens für eine Weihnachtliche Teamtour NACH dem 22.12.. da schreib ich noch klausur. vllt zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr?
Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2009)

Wenn nach dem 22., dann erst wieder im neuen Jahr. Wie wär's mit 2.1.2010, ein Samstag?

Ich überlege, ob ich jetzt Samstag fahren soll? Es ist Dauerfrost angesagt, und ich habe mich bei Glatteis bereits zwei Mal übel hingelegt, und bin seitdem seeeeehr vorsichtig geworden. Wie sieht es denn da draußen aus? Liegt Eis oder ist nur der Boden schön fest?


----------



## hsw (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde Samstag gerne mitkommen. 
Gestern im Königsforst/Hardt ging es eigentlich noch ganz gut.


----------



## hsw (17. Dezember 2009)

P.S. Macht auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Spaß als der Matsch, finde ich.


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute unterwegs (ohne Spikes), da war es auf den Radwegen/Straße nachher Glatt!
Also aufpassen!
Im Wald ging es, aber man fährt ja nicht nur im Wald.
Da es bei uns vor dem Haus glatt war, habe ich noch mal kurz mein AM rausgeholt und bin nur kurz die Straße rauf und runter gefahren, einfach gei... genial  mit den Spikes.  
Morgen habe ich einige Sachen zu erledigen, wenn ich ich es einrichten kann (späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend)  werde ich eine kleine Runde durch den Wald fahren (mit Spikes)   herrlich!
Sonntag weis ich noch nicht. 
Zwischen den Tagen können wir gerne eine größere Runde einplanen, da habe ich Urlaub.


----------



## hsw (18. Dezember 2009)

Also morgen keine Tour??  :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hsw (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

der Schnee ist dann wohl extra für Deine Spikes gekommen 

Viel Spaß, 
Heike


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## hama687 (26. Dezember 2009)

Na toll, 

ich dachte jetzt so langsam, bei dem Wetter fährt eh keiner und was macht Herr Schildbürger

Wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, falls man sich nicht mehr bis dahin sieht


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Dezember 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Na toll,
> ich dachte jetzt so langsam, bei dem Wetter fährt eh keiner und was macht Herr Schildbürger




Ja was wohl wenn man Spikes hat?
Mir fehlen noch Punkte für meine Wunschplatzierung im Einzelranking. 
Das einzig gefährliche sind die hartgefrorenen "Spurrillen" auf den Wegen oder von frisch gefallenem Schnee bedeckte Löcher. Wenn man da zu schnell ist oder unbedacht lenkt... 
Die Straßen sind aber weitgehend frei.
Mist die nächsten Tage droht wieder Regen. 
Morgen am Nachmittag / früher Abend fahre ich noch ein Ründchen.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, falls man sich nicht mehr liest.


----------



## Jerd (4. Februar 2010)

Endlich eisfrei! Wie wär's mit einer Tour am Samstag? Wiedereinsteiger-und Gewichtzugelegthaber-tauglich?


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Februar 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wiedereinsteiger-und Gewichtzugelegthaber-tauglich?



Also nichts für mich?  Obwohl,... ein wenig Weihnachtsspeck habe ich noch. 
Ich bin dabei! Wann und Wo? Zeit ist egal. 

Nachdem das schöne Winterwetter vorbei ist, droht wieder viel Schlamm.  Sonst bin ich immer sauber ge(worden) blieben, heute wurden das Bike und ich dreckig.
Bis Samstag dürften auch die letzten Eisreste im Wald verschwunden sein.
Ich freue mich!


----------



## ultra2 (4. Februar 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Endlich eisfrei! Wie wär's mit einer Tour am Samstag? Wiedereinsteiger-und Gewichtzugelegthaber-tauglich?



Ich wäre eventuell auch dabei.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute im Wald unterwegs.
Wenn sich bis Samstag nicht ganz doll was ändert, gibt's sehr sehr dicke Waden.


----------



## hama687 (4. Februar 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Endlich eisfrei! Wie wär's mit einer Tour am Samstag? Wiedereinsteiger-und Gewichtzugelegthaber-tauglich?



Wenn wir früh Starten bin ich auch dabei So ohne Licht ist schon was dolles 

War gerade unterwegs, passt eigentlich, man muss zwar noch ab und zu schauen, weil sich ca 20 cm Schlamm unter den 2 cm Eis befinden, aber es geht schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (5. Februar 2010)

Ist 11:00 Uhr genehm? Dann hier anmelden


----------



## hama687 (5. Februar 2010)

genehm

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht!


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2010)

Sorry Jerd , wir sind erst gegen 12.00 Uhr startklar ...

euch wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## zuki (7. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich komme aus Eurer Ecke und möchte nach einem langwierigen Bandscheibenvorfall so allmählich wieder einsteigen.

Sind Eure Touren auch ohne extreme Fitness Werte zu packen ?
Dann würde ich mich ja mal glatt anschließen...

Beste Grüße, Zuki


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zuki,
gerne, unsere Touren sind gemäßigt.
An wie viele Kilometer und / oder Höhenmeter hast du gedacht?
Es gibt bei uns Touren von 20/30km und 100hm  bis zu 50/70 km und 1000hm.
Aber eben langsam und es wird gewartet.
Da muss man mal in die jeweilige Ausschreibung gucken.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Aber eben langsam und *es wird gewartet.*


 

Stellt sich mir die Frage Oben oder Unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (7. Februar 2010)

Kommt darauf an... 
Es wird auf jeden Fall gewartet. Auch an schwierigen Stellen und schieben ist auch erlaubt.
Eben aus dem Grund, weil ich einige hier kenne, fahre ich dort nicht mit. 

Wer mitfahren möchte, sollte in der Lage sein, die angegebene Strecke zu schaffen.
Wenn also 30km und 3 Stunden (Gesamt-) Fahrzeit angeben sind, sollte man es in dieser Zeit auch selber fahren können.
Das Tempo bestimmt der langsamste. Wer schon mal mit mir gefahren ist, weiß das. 

Ich bin auch bereit eine Schnupperrunde anzubieten, zum Kennenlernen. Da fahren wir dann nach Absprache und man kann jederzeit die Tour abbrechen.

Die Diskussion was jemand unter "Langsam und Leicht" usw. hier im Forum versteht gibt es immer mal wieder. 
Da kommt es leicht mal zu Missverständnissen.  

Edit: Ich biete wieder eine Tour am Wochenende an, wenn das Winterwetter vorbei ist, nächste Woche soll es ja wieder kalt werden und Schnee fallen.


----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an...
> Es wird auf jeden Fall gewartet. Auch an schwierigen Stellen und schieben ist auch erlaubt.
> Eben aus dem Grund, weil ich einige hier kenne, fahre ich dort nicht mit.
> 
> ...



Moin, danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich denke 30km sind wohl noch zu machen. Meine alte Hausstrecke von Köln Mülheim nach Altenberg ist 40km lang. Das ging so gerade. Auch wenn ich entsetzt war, wie kaputt ich danach war. Aber man macht sowas ja nicht zum Vergnügen. 

Falls Ihr zu fix seid, kann ich ja eine Abkürzung nehmen. 
Ich halte hier mal die Augen offen, wegen Eurer Treffpunkte.


----------



## et_schroeder (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Helmut, 

long time no hear!  

Ich hoffe, Deine Runde besteht noch? Falls Ihr am kommenden Pfingstwochenende ne Tour geplant haben solltet, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Das ewige Alleinquälen macht auch keinen Spaß mehr. 
Sonntag- oder Montagvormittag wären meine Präferenzen. 
Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus?

Viele Grüße
Bernd (jetzt mit Fully! )


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, die Runden gibts  noch. Es war nur etwas ungünstig in letzter Zeit.
Und dann war ich noch 5 Wochen ohne MTB. Wegen einem Riss im Rahmen, über dem Oberrohr.




Und habe einen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen.



Mit Verstärkungen. Ich hoffe der hält jetzt. 

Im Moment mach ich allerdings viele Explorerrunden, auf "neuen" mir noch unbekannten Wegen.
Ich habe da ein Gebiet im Auge wo man noch eine schöne (große) Runde machen könnte.
Es fehlen aber noch so 2-3 Verbindungswege. Die Wege findet man (noch) in keiner Karte, ich weis aber das es sie gibt, ich muss noch den Verlauf prüfen.
Immer das Gleiche wird langweilig.

Nächste Woche geht bei mir nicht, dann werde ich auch NICHT hier im Forum lesen. 
Danach werde ich wieder Touren anbieten. Es gab noch andere Anfragen... 
Bis übernächste Woche.


----------



## et_schroeder (21. Mai 2010)

Der neue Rahmen sieht aber gut aus!
Ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Explorertour. Hauptsache nicht so schnell! 
Meine derzeitige Fitness reicht für ca. 3 Std./bis 700 HM.
Falls Du also "moralische Unterstützung" brauchst, ich bin dabei.
Bernd


----------



## zuki (21. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin,

mein Interesse besteht immer noch. 
Momentan fahre ich meistens in der Gegend Altenberg, Dieringhausen, Schildgen. 

Ich habe Pfingstmontag eine kleine Tour geplant. Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen und Interesse bestehen, könnte man ja hier einen Treffpunkt posten.


----------



## et_schroeder (21. Mai 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> mein Interesse besteht immer noch.
> Momentan fahre ich meistens in der Gegend Altenberg, Dieringhausen, Schildgen.
> ...


 
Hi Zuki,

da komme ich gerne d'rauf zurück. Was für ne Uhrzeit peilst Du denn an?
Ein günstiger Treffpunkt für mich wäre der Wanderparkplatz Schöllerhof. Könnte so um 10 Uhr da sein... 

Sag an, ich komme!  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## zuki (21. Mai 2010)

et_schroeder schrieb:


> Hi Zuki,
> 
> da komme ich gerne d'rauf zurück. Was für ne Uhrzeit peilst Du denn an?
> Ein günstiger Treffpunkt für mich wäre der Wanderparkplatz Schöllerhof. Könnte so um 10 Uhr da sein...
> ...



Schöllerhof klingt gut. Normalerweise peile ich immer die Kaffeebude (Kiosk) am Parkplatz Märchenwald an. Allerdings kostet der Parkplatz dort auch.

10 Uhr klingt auch gut .
*ALLERDINGS*: Bei mir ist das noch mit einem Fragezeichen versehen. Ich habe eine ziemlich heftige Erkältung. Sollten Schnupfen & Co bis dahin weg sein, bin ich dabei.

Ich schlage vor dann mal 10 Uhr grob ins Auge zu fassen. Ich trage dann Sonntag Nachmittag hier ein ob ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin und fahren kann.


----------



## et_schroeder (21. Mai 2010)

O.K., dann wünsche ich gute Besserung und ich schaue am Sonntag nach.

Bis dann.


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es die ganze Story zu meiner Rahmentauschaktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank an den Guide Schildbürger für die netten Trails in der Hardt 

Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht 





und natürlich freue ich mich mit soooooooooo vielen netten Leuten unterwegs zu sein 












Das sind leider nicht alle Mitfahrer ...





und ein paar wenige haben sich aufgemacht, um an dem leckeren Kuchen zu kosten 
Der hier ...




und der ...




und auch der hier .....





und nicht zu vergessen der hier ..






*Schön wars *​


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, danke Helmut und den Mitstreitern. Nett und feucht wars.


----------



## Jerd (12. Juni 2010)

Schon mal eine Ansage für's nächste Wochenende: Samstag fahre ich eine Runde um Odenthal: Hier anmelden

Los geht's schon um 11:00 weil ich am Spätnachmittag zum Grillen eingelan bin


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den Guide Schildbürger für die netten Trails in der Hardt
> 
> Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> ...



Ja, Danke auch für die Fotos.  
Kuchen lasse ich besser weg, sonst wird das nie was mit dem Waschbärbauch. 

@Gerd, Samstag kläre ich noch ab.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Teil 2/2 

Die "Pumukel" Abfahrt war sehr schön. Das nenn ich Service . Der Baum wurde am Ende auch noch hochgehalten , na gut der ein oder andere Baum lag noch quer aber das gehört dazu. 
Der Regen war na ja nicht so mein Fall aber da kann der Guide auch nicht für. Die Schulter Heide die ich als KFL wurde druchfahren und hier und da wurden die Fahrerrischen Fähigkeiten noch etwas geübt und ich fahre gerne am Wasser 
Zum Schluss war doch der faktor Zeit noch da , so dass 3 Leute sich zum Startpunkt wieder aufgemacht haben. 

Helmut es war schööönnn , na ja meine Form ist noch nicht da aber das wird schon noch . !

P.S.
Wann kommt die Team III Tour / 2010 

P.P.S

es waren 300 Kölische hm


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S.
> Wann kommt die Team III Tour / 2010



Wenn du wieder fit bist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder fit bist.



Also in 3 Wochen


----------



## et_schroeder (15. Juni 2010)

@Helmut: Wann startet denn die nächste Feierabendrunde? Diese Woche sieht's bei mir terminlich finster aus, aber kommende Woche geht's außer Dienstag.


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Juni 2010)

Hi
am Samstag fahre ich beim Gerd mit.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6031

Ansonsten habe ich bis Ende des Monats frei, so das ich >eigentlich< tagsüber fahren kann.
Aber wir können ja für nächste Woche mal eine Feierabendrunde im Auge halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (19. Juni 2010)

Bad news: Meine Frau ist krank geworden, und ich muss Kind hüten. Die Tour findet aber trotzdem statt, @Schildbürger macht die Leitung.

Euch allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Juni 2010)

Track ist auf dem GPS, bis gleich.


----------



## hsw (19. Juni 2010)

War schön, Deine Tour, Gerd.
Nur schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein konntest.
Gute Besserung an Deine Frau und bis Bald,

Heike


----------



## gisicube (21. Juni 2010)

Schöne Tour am Samstag, vielen Dank für die Planung und fürs Guiden.

Gruß Gisela


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
am Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich meine Fahrtechnik trainieren und zu diesem Zweck einige Spots anfahren. Steile stufige Abfahrten, Serpentinen, usw..
Dies ist Nichts für Einsteiger! Protektoren werden ausdrücklich empfohlen.
Bitte hier Eintragen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> am Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich meine Fahrtechnik trainieren und zu diesem Zweck einige Spots anfahren. Steile stufige Abfahrten, Serpentinen, usw..
> Dies ist Nichts für Einsteiger! Protektoren werden ausdrücklich empfohlen.
> Bitte hier Eintragen.



Mist dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht bzw. übe selber schon Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> am Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich meine Fahrtechnik trainieren und zu diesem Zweck einige Spots anfahren. Steile stufige Abfahrten, Serpentinen, usw..
> Dies ist Nichts für Einsteiger! Protektoren werden ausdrücklich empfohlen.
> Bitte hier Eintragen.



Was für Spots willst du denn anfahren? Die Serpentinen vom Thomas hof runter? Downhill am Schöllerhof? Gabelbaum trail?


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
@Sven, viiiiieeeel Spaß! 
Und komm heil wieder. Wenn ich die Trails hier im Schlaf fahre, gehe ich auch mal in einen Bikepark.
Keine Sorge, die Tour wird auch mal wiederholt werden, im letzten Jahr war ich 2-3x dort.

Ich veröffentliche keine Trails und Spots, nachher könnte es eventl. Ärger geben und Trailsperrungen, das muss nicht sein. Aber die Richtung stimmt. 
Vielleicht wenn noch Zeit ist am Ende den Kante Trail.
Wie gesagt es ist keine Tour im eigentlichen Sinne und ein "Instruktor" bin ich auch nicht. 
Es übt jeder für sich, wir geben uns aber Hilfestellung und jeder fährt die Trails so oft wie sie/er es möchte. 

Gabelbaum Trail, da fahren wir nicht. Der ist viel zu einfach.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Gabelbaum Trail, da fahren wir nicht. Der ist viel zu einfach.


Beim gabelbaum trail gibt´s jetzt ne freeride verlängerung, gerd hat gekniffen


----------



## Jerd (25. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Beim gabelbaum trail gibt´s jetzt ne freeride verlängerung, gerd hat gekniffen



 Stimmt


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> @Sven, viiiiieeeel Spaß!
> Und komm heil wieder. Wenn ich die Trails hier im Schlaf fahre, gehe ich auch mal in einen Bikepark.
> Keine Sorge, die Tour wird auch mal wiederholt werden, im letzten Jahr war ich 2-3x dort.
> ....



Danke Helmut , werde heil wieder kommen ( versuche es auf jedenfall  ) 
Sehr schön dann freue ich mich schon auf das nächste mal 
Und übt / faht was das zeug hält .


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. Juni 2010)

bin dabei, wenn´s passt würd ich gerne ecke schlebuschr str. auf euch warten. dann spar ich mir den berg hoch. (Komm aus schlebusch, geh vorher noch x-hardt fotos abholen)
evtl bring ich noch meinen vater mit


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich war bis eben noch unterwegs (mit dem Auto) und sehe das es voll geworden ist. 
Ich denke wenn zu viele mitfahren, dann werden eventl. die Wartezeiten zu lang.
Wenn es also mehr Teilnehmer werden, dann bitte nicht bei mir beschweren. 
Und nicht drängeln. 

An alle die Unterwegs zustoßen wollen.
Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre der Kreisverkehr vor Odenthal  - Richtung Osenau.
51.029659, 7.103666
Ich schätze das wir ca. 14:45 dort sind.
An der Schlebuscher Str. komme ich nicht vorbei. Bitte ein Stück weiter fahren.

Wer dann noch später dazu kommen möchte muss dann die aktuelle Position erfragen.

Den Gabelbaum Trail können wir uns ja mal ansehen. Festgelegt habe ich nichts, wir können uns unterwegs absprechen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Juni 2010)

ok dann warte ich am treffpunkt


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juni 2010)

Wir haben wieder Platz geschaffen für andere Interessenten.

Das Tazz ist zu faul und ich muß mir was anderes ansehen.

Viel Spass


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Juni 2010)

Und der Platz ist schon wieder besetzt. 
Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für die Tour zu den vielen schönen Spielplätzen 

Hier ein paar meiner Fotos:

Björn am Erberich





Helmut am Erberich



 



Wer Spaß haben will muss vorher schuften... 





Björn in den Serpentinen





Heike und Gerd auf dem Kante-Trail



 



Hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich hatte heute auch ein paar Premieren 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ein kleiner Tourenbericht.
Bei schönstem Sonnenschein kamen 6 Mountainbiker zusammen um ihre Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. 

Diese waren:
Heike @hsw
Björn @BjörnUpDaHill
Gerd @Jerd
Ralf @Konfuzius
Jürgen @jokomen
und Helmut @Schildbürger als Organisator des Treffens.

Wirklich 6? Naja fast  Jürgen @jokomen brauchte es jedenfalls nicht, er gab dafür Hinweise und Hilfestellungen. 
Vielen Dank!

An Anfang gab es ein paar kleine Trails zum Aufwärmen und nach einer Asphaltetappe erreichten wir das Zielgebiet bei Altenberg. Jürgen führte uns dort zu einigen engen Kurven und einem Wurzeltrail zum üben, bevor es zum Erberich ging.
Staubtrocken und mit lose Steine in der Fahrspur machten den Trail zu einem kleinen Abenteuer.
Es bestand die Möglichkeit diesen mehrfach zu fahren man musste den "nur" hoch(schieben). 

Dann ging zu den "richtigen" Serpentinen, fast jede Kehre wurde mehrfach gefahren und geübt, Jürgen gab auch dort wieder Hilfestellung.

Da die Zeit knapp wurde machten wir uns auf den Weg zu den letzten Trails, beim vorletzten gab es dann zwei Möglichkeiten zu fahren, Jürgen überredete mich zu der schwierigeren Strecke, vor Schreck setzte ich mich auch prompt in den Staub.   

Am Schluß gaben wir uns noch die Kante, irgendwie hatte ich den einfacher in der Erinnerung. 

Hier verabschiedete sich Gerd, er musste nach Hause, fast keiner hatte mehr Wasser am Mann. Und so gab es noch einen Tankstopp im Biergarten beim Wißkirchen mit Bier und einem Stück Kuchen, mmmmhhh lecker.

Ich denke, das eine Begrenzung auf 5 Mitfahrer sinnvoll ist, sonst werden die Wartezeiten an den schwierigen Stelle zu lang, wenn man dort mehrfach fahren möchte.

Auf der Uhr waren es 35km und 680hm. 3h Fahrzeit, 2:12h Standzeit (mit Biergarten).
Das Fazit, es war sehr schön und (für mich) sehr anstrengend. Jeder konnte üben und seine Grenzen kennenlernen.
Danke auch an die Fotografen.


----------



## hsw (27. Juni 2010)

Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht und Übung macht die Meisterin 
Vielen Dank und ich freue mich schon auf ein Fortsetzung!

Liebe Grüße 
Heike


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. Juni 2010)

Mir hat´s auch ganz viel Spaß gemacht, bald fahr ich alle Serpentinen
Und die Kante wird bald auch wieder angefahren.


----------



## SFA (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn Ihr mal Fahrtechnik incl. Drops und Sprünge sowie kleine Wippen trainieren möchtet, können wir Euch nur die Filthy Trails in Belgien empfehlen: http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/INDEX/
Das ist Spaß für die ganze Familie ;-) Und alles ohne Druck!
LG, die Frosthelme!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Juni 2010)

hsw schrieb:


> Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht und Übung macht die Meisterin
> Vielen Dank und ich freue mich schon auf ein Fortsetzung!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heike


Hallo Heike,

wie war's an der "Kante"? Gefahren? Würde mich nicht wundern ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## hsw (28. Juni 2010)

Stefan, 

nein, den Anfang nicht.
Da bräuchte ich Scheuklappen, um nicht zu sehen, dass es rechts und links runtergeht. ;-)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Juni 2010)

hsw schrieb:


> Stefan,
> 
> nein, den Anfang nicht.
> Da bräuchte ich Scheuklappen, um nicht zu sehen, dass es rechts und links runtergeht. ;-)


Du weißt doch, wie es geht: Machbarkeit beurteilen, Linie suchen, links und rechts "ausblenden" und dann gedanklich schon hinter dem Hindernis sein ... aber man muss ja auch noch Ziele haben, ne? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Jerd (28. Juni 2010)

Eine schöne Fahrtechnikrunde! Auch wenn ich am Ende schon ziemlich fertig war  Die 18 km nach Hause habe ich dann trotzdem noch just in time in genau 60 Minuten bewältigt.

Mein Handy hat 50 km und 1000 hm geloggt, ich muss das aber noch mal auf MagicMaps ziehen, um da den Threshold reinzurechnen. Da bleiben vermutlich nur 800 hm übrig  

Meine Lehren: 

- Egal was is': linke Pedale vorn, sonst fühle ich mich nicht wohl
- Nicht versuchen im steilen Gelände bergab aufzusteigen, ohne vorher den Sattel runter zu machen 
- Bei Serpentinen: Spitzer ist besser als steil

Auf eine Fortsetzung freue ich mich auch! Vielleicht kann mir dann jemand erklären wie man gleichzeitig treten und eine Serpentine fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (28. Juni 2010)

Hey,

habe gerade mal kurz die Aufnahmen vom Samstag ins Netz gestellt. Hier gibbet die bewegten Bilder von de Fahrtechnik

Und immer schön üben, dann klappt es auch immer besser!


----------



## hsw (28. Juni 2010)

Super! Das Video. Wie gewohnt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2010)

Oh das sah ja sehr gut aus  

Schade das ich nicht dabei war , wann ist der nächste Termin


----------



## hama687 (29. Juni 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe gerade mal kurz die Aufnahmen vom Samstag ins Netz gestellt. Hier gibbet die bewegten Bilder von de Fahrtechnik
> 
> Und immer schön üben, dann klappt es auch immer besser!



Wenn das so weitergeht mit der Technik kannste dich bald mit 3d Brille direkt in den Wald setzten


----------



## stahlgabi (29. Juni 2010)

Jürgen,
hast du das mit der TZ 10 gefilmt?

@Heike: Respekt, vor allem, wie schön flüssig du die Kehre gefahren bist - echt super. Geht doch!


----------



## hama687 (2. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen und ein Frohes neues Jahr 2011

Hat einer interresse heute Abend/ Nachmittag eine kleine gemütliche Tour rund um Lev zu drehen, frei Variabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juni 2012)

Uff, die Leiche ist gehoben...
Alles noch fast wie neu. 

Hallo zusammen,
nächste Woche habe ich noch Urlaub. Am Dienstag soll es auch nicht regnen.
Wie sieht es da mit einer gemütlichen Runde aus?
Vor-/Nachmittags oder erst am Abend?


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juni 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Uff, die Leiche ist gehoben...
> Alles noch fast wie neu.


Na ja Helmut, wir beide sind wohl fast die Übriggebliebenen nach all den Jahren. Times are changing ... 
Irgendwie ist der alte Zusammenhalt hinüber, zumindest so, wie wir das kannten.

Wenn's Wetter die Woche passt, stelle ich noch mal 'ne KöFo-Runde rein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2012)

Dienstag muss ich noch arbeiten ( Nachtschicht ) ab Donnerstag könnte ich mal vorbeischauen ...


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Naja, ich fahre zwar regelmäßig aber Tourenausschreibungen mache ich wirklich selten.
Da entscheide ich lieber spontan je nach Wetterlage.

Donnerstag ginge bei mir auch (Wetter?), wenn mehr Leute für Do. sind lasse ich mich überreden. 
Und/Oder KoFö am Donnerstag? Jetzt wird es inflationär.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
da ich morgen noch was zu erledigen habe, habe ich den Termin für Abends eingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5592
Mal sehen ob ich Do./Fr. noch einen Termin anbiete.


----------



## hama687 (21. Juni 2012)

jemand Samstag früh lust auf ne ganz lockere runde?


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Juni 2012)

Hi Alex,
in diesem Monat bin ich an den WE schon ausgebucht, wenn dann vielleicht nächste Woche Abends. Sollte aber nicht regnen.


----------



## hama687 (23. Juni 2012)

In der Woche könnte nur Donnerstag Abends klappen, gehts da bei dir?

Gruß


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Juni 2012)

hama687 schrieb:


> In der Woche könnte nur Donnerstag Abends klappen, gehts da bei dir?
> 
> Gruß



Wenn DU kommst, kann ich das einrichten.
Eine Idee / Vorschlag wo wir hinfahren könnten?


----------



## hama687 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich bin seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren nimmer gefahren Also ab in die Alpen Was hälst du von Rund um Lev?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, können wir machen, wo sollen wir uns treffen?
Alte Stelle?


----------



## hama687 (24. Juni 2012)

klaro Schlebusch Stadtbahn, ca 18 Uhr? Dann fahr ich von der Arbeit direkt dort hin... Hoffentlich lieg ich nicht beim ersten Ast auf dem Boden


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Juni 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn DU kommst, kann ich das einrichten.


Alex hat abgesagt, da werde ich was anderes machen.


----------



## hama687 (13. Dezember 2013)

Am Sonntag jemand lust so gegen 10 ne ganz leichte runde zu drehen?


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2013)

Nee du sagst mir zu oft ab.   Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind wir bisher 2x zusammen gefahren. Sonst kam immer eine Absage Sorry, da plane ich nichts.
Ich denke das ich morgen Nachmittag fahre. Entweder Richtung Altenberg oder in die Hardt.


----------



## willibike (19. Oktober 2015)

*Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2015*



Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!

*Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen steht fest!*

*Jahrestreffen  2015:*

*06.November 2015 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich*
*Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61**
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214  51213*


Ein ereignisreiches Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu. Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Anfang  November.  Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!

Wer von Euch Bilder oder Videos zeigen möchte sollen mir bitte zeitnah das Thema und die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!

Ø  Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm  nicht berücksichtigt!

Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.

Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.

Ø  *Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.*

Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]


oder mit einem Eintrag im IBC- LMB



Die Themen für den Abend gebe ich gesondert bekannt!


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)

www.mtblev.de


----------

